# Well Here Goes Again



## Danielsgb (Aug 29, 2010)

This is my second grow since I got my Medical Marijuana Card. Quick summary from my last Journal. I was diagnosed with Multiple Sclerosis in December of 2009 after some Dr. visits and a couple MRI's. I injured my back in the late summer, and it was the trigger for a relapse.  It ended up being a herniated disc, which I am now trying to rehab. I was prescribed Cannabis for lower back pain (a many year issue) in July 2009. I had to move across the state to be near my new Neurologist. I worked on this grow room to be able to afford medicine. Cannabis helps with spasticity to a HUGE extent for me.
Last year I spent the spring and summer landscaping for an old family friend, and have done a lot of landscaping on my property. My mother is a Master Gardener and I've helped her with houseplants, and her lawn projects since I was a child. I'm a firm believer that one should be a "Jack of All Trades and a Master of None." and "specialization is for ants".
My first grow I got 119 grams from 3 Royal Kush. It took a long time to get the clone and vegging going. Rough clones took a LONG time to get going. I used my own soil mix. I used Fish Emulsion, Morbloom 0-10-10, and some MG Miracid. My smoke was as good as what my caregiver has for me.
This is 2 Indicas. Not sure of strains. There were 6 cloned off 2 different strains. They were under a 400W MH and then a 400W HPS (for a bit) waiting for a CMH bulb to get here. I love it and would recommend them fully. 3 were given to a local caregiver, 1 was kept to veg under the 400W CMH and these 2 were started flowering in my A Medicinal Refridgerator or it's grow journal *Two Queens Stuffed in a Fridge* A 150W CMH for the first 20 days of their flowering. So now their flowering chamber has a new exhaust system, and a new intake system,drip tray, and a full bleach cleaning.
I follow a ton of RiddleMe and Uncle Ben's view of growing. I moved to some CMH's and love them. I'll get some pics of my set-up first, then the two plants for this journal. Feel Free to comment and give advice. 
Daniels
Here's my work area and where I clone

Here's my veg table with a 400W CMH and my Mum area

A flowering chamber with a dual 150W HPS's with DIY Remote Ballast with Timer and the 400W Ballast
.
New 120mm 134 CFM comp Exhausts and an Intake Fans

Finally some plants. 6 Vegging under the CMH

Now a bunch of the 2 beginning to flower in the fridge
View attachment 1126959


View attachment 1126951



Now the pics from today of them in the re-done Dual HPS Chamber to finish
View attachment 1127002
View attachment 1126999View attachment 1127001


----------



## gumball (Aug 30, 2010)

awesome setups. i am subbed.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Aug 30, 2010)

good deal man ill be along for the ride. subbed up

peace


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm back and sub'd


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Sep 2, 2010)

Lookin good brotha!


----------



## bigman4270 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hell ya dude Im here for the ride, Your shit always looks tight when you use that Jack-Of All-Trades skills of yours and thats what I dig about your threads. Trying to find the right power source for my 137 cfm fan from New Egg you talked about. Using a 5v right now and not near enough speed to exhaust my veg cab. 

Peace

Big


----------



## gumball (Sep 3, 2010)

bigman4270 said:


> Hell ya dude Im here for the ride, Your shit always looks tight when you use that Jack-Of All-Trades skills of yours and thats what I dig about your threads. Trying to find the right power source for my 137 cfm fan from New Egg you talked about. Using a 5v right now and not near enough speed to exhaust my veg cab.
> 
> Peace
> 
> Big


radioshack has 12v 500ma for pretty cheap. should be able to give you good air flow.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 3, 2010)

Def a good setup im subbed.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 3, 2010)

bigman4270 said:


> Hell ya dude Im here for the ride, Your shit always looks tight when you use that Jack-Of All-Trades skills of yours and thats what I dig about your threads. Trying to find the right power source for my 137 cfm fan from New Egg you talked about. Using a 5v right now and not near enough speed to exhaust my veg cab.
> 
> Peace
> 
> Big





gumball said:


> radioshack has 12v 500ma for pretty cheap. should be able to give you good air flow.


The fan is .6A so by IAm5toned's 120% at least a .72A is safe and reliable. I use a 800mA or 833 mA for 1. For the dual exhaust fans, that Power Supply 1.5A.

Glad to have all of you following along.

Sorry Chainseeker, but now I hear Fluffy is better so I'll be going for that. There was a re-evaluation of my goal for this round.

Daniels


----------



## gumball (Sep 3, 2010)

I'll save my fluffy for my omeletes for now!!


----------



## bigman4270 (Sep 3, 2010)

gumball said:


> radioshack has 12v 500ma for pretty cheap. should be able to give you good air flow.


Thanks GB, I will have to check it out. Been looking at the used stores and no luck so far.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 3, 2010)

bigman4270 said:


> Thanks GB, I will have to check it out. Been looking at the used stores and no luck so far.


I get mine from Goodwill or the Rescue Mission. If you're in my town, good luck If you have either of these try them. Radioshack does have higher Amp ones too. I'll check their site.
Daniels

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3875403 12v 1A for $20 and you can slow it down if needed. I can't find the one I was looking for though.


----------



## gumball (Sep 3, 2010)

Remember volts x amps = watts. So 12 x .500 milliamps = 6 watts, so does 9 volts x .67ish milliamps, and then 6 volts x 1 amp. It will run a little different on each voltage, but it will get you close to desired output. Hope this helps you out in your searching.


----------



## bigman4270 (Sep 3, 2010)

It definitely does help. Headed out the door in a little bit to round some things up, New pot's, light blocking material, and fingers crossed, a new power supply for the fan.

Peace

Big


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Sep 3, 2010)

bigman4270 said:


> It definitely does help. Headed out the door in a little bit to round some things up, New pot's, light blocking material, and fingers crossed, a new power supply for the fan.
> 
> Peace
> 
> Big


You could also wire an old pc power supply up so it can run multiple fans. All you have to do is cut two wires and twist them together.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 4, 2010)

Here's my soil mix and it's analysis from Texas A&M 
This mix is 
2 c. ft. Cheap Top Soil
1 5 gal. bucket of Peat Moss, Perlite, Vermiculite
1.5 cups Blood Meal
1 cup Bone Meal
.25 cup Dolomite Lime

My sample come back over 'all Critical Levels' (CL) except for Sodium
It was 
pH 6.9 Slightly Acid
Conductivity 954 Moderate
Nitrate-N 65 ppm Critical Levels are CL and N is -
Phosphorus 187 ppm CL 50
Potassium 785 ppm CL 175
Calcium 1,262 ppm CL 180
Magnesium 398 ppm CL 50
Sulfur 91 ppm CL 13
Sodium 397 ppm CL -
Iron 20.55 ppm CL 4.25
Zinc 2.51 ppm CL .27
Manganese 14.03 ppm CL 1.00
Copper 1.09 ppm CL .16


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 4, 2010)

Here's these two. They got some 1/2 str Jack's this morning.
Daniels
View attachment 1137383View attachment 1137381View attachment 1137380


----------



## gumball (Sep 4, 2010)

looking yummy daniels, very yummy  how far are they into flower, 5-6 weeks?


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 5, 2010)

gumball said:


> looking yummy Daniels, very yummy  how far are they into flower, 5-6 weeks?


They started flowering on 8-7, so almost 4 weeks.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Sep 5, 2010)

the first shot with the 2 colas looked much bigger than the rest, made it look farther along. it will still be a good producer.


----------



## bigman4270 (Sep 5, 2010)

Im with Gum, She looks very yummy my friend! So I am assuming C/L is the low side right?


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 5, 2010)

bigman4270 said:


> I'm with Gum, She looks very yummy my friend! So I am assuming C/L is the low side right?


The analysis they send me say's "C/L=Critical level is the point which no additional nutrient (excluding nitrate-N, sodium and conductivity) is recommended."
So I think it's good to go. Sodium is low, but it says "Salinity levels are becoming elevated. monitor levels or remove salts within 10-15 inches of clean leech water." It gets enough watering that I don't worry about that. pH of 6.9 and C/L is 6.5 so close enough as soil buffers, then returns as far as I know. Good drainage and holds it's moisture well.
Daniels


----------



## bigman4270 (Sep 5, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> The analysis they send me Say's "C/L=Critical level is the point which no additional nutrient (excluding nitrate-N, sodium and conductivity) is recommended."
> So I think it's good to go. Sodium is low, but it says "Salinity levels are becoming elevated. monitor levels or remove salts within 10-15 inches of clean leech water." It gets enough watering that I don't worry about that. pH of 6.9 and C/L is 6.5 so close enough as soil buffers, then returns as far as I know. Good drainage and holds it's moisture well.
> Daniels


Right on, thats what I was thinking but wanted to make sure. I have been going to send a water sample off but been super busy. Been trying several different mixtures of R/O and my tap water. So far they seem to respond best to a 50/50 mix when I feed em and then just reg R/O in between? I think when I Just use the R/O after feeding any left over salts want to combine with it and flush out better. IMO No real proof though. 

Do they charge to test the soil sample? Thanks for the help.

Peace

Big


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 5, 2010)

bigman4270 said:


> Right on, thats what I was thinking but wanted to make sure. I have been going to send a water sample off but been super busy. Been trying several different mixtures of R/O and my tap water. So far they seem to respond best to a 50/50 mix when I feed em and then just reg R/O in between? I think when I Just use the R/O after feeding any left over salts want to combine with it and flush out better. IMO No real proof though.
> 
> Do they charge to test the soil sample? Thanks for the help.
> 
> ...


Here's the form.
http://soiltesting.tamu.edu/files/soilwebform.pdf
$15 for the analysis I use (U.B. recommended) Routine+Micro 
I use my city water after it sits out for a day or two. pH of 7.4, don't know much about R/O water. Wish I could help there.
Daniels
I put it in my sig link so ppl can grab it.


----------



## gumball (Sep 5, 2010)

bigman4270 said:


> Right on, thats what I was thinking but wanted to make sure. I have been going to send a water sample off but been super busy. Been trying several different mixtures of R/O and my tap water. So far they seem to respond best to a 50/50 mix when I feed em and then just reg R/O in between? I think when I Just use the R/O after feeding any left over salts want to combine with it and flush out better. IMO No real proof though.
> 
> Do they charge to test the soil sample? Thanks for the help.
> 
> ...


hey bigman, you can take your water to a pool place and they may test it for you right then (i think) for free. a one by me does it, and they will test ppm or a full water test. may save you some time and money.


----------



## bigman4270 (Sep 5, 2010)

The water sample is going to the Peters Pro Lab. I only have to pay shipping and they will e-mail me an analysis. They will also recomend a specific fert that will work best with it. I think I will get in touch with our extension center here and see if they do soil test for the general public.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 15, 2010)

Here's some Pics from this morning. Part 2 will be later after they go to bed. Couldn't get the pics I wanted. I traded their spots, but I'm not sure if I like it better. The leaning is from the tray where she was before. The Diesel cross is looking like she'll take longer. Gave her some Epsom Salt too. 
Daniels
View attachment 1158290View attachment 1158292View attachment 1158287


----------



## gumball (Sep 15, 2010)

just awesome! great job. i'd rep ya, but i gotta spread it around!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 15, 2010)

Here's some more pics. Got some better shots.
DanielsView attachment 1158653View attachment 1158656View attachment 1158652View attachment 1158654View attachment 1158655


----------



## bohicular (Sep 18, 2010)

looking damn good... i'm on day 33 flowering now, and my little girl is nothing like that! I haven't given any nutes yet either, does that really matter? (if its still looking healthily green?


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 18, 2010)

bohicular said:


> looking damn good... i'm on day 33 flowering now, and my little girl is nothing like that! I haven't given any nutes yet either, does that really matter? (if its still looking healthily green?


Yea, they use them to get fatter. Maybe try a 25% dose.


----------



## bohicular (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks D, I'll throw in a dose in the next watering. I just built a little ballast box, inspired by your metal box w/fan for your fridge, although I used a computer power supply. I wired everything like the diagram, and it fires up fine, but after about 10 mins, it turns off, then fires up again, then, same thing over again... This is a 120v ballast, and i'm trying to replace my transformer-to-220v-ballast configuration. Did you ever have this startup-shutdown problem?

edit: I just transplanted my not-so-rootbound plant from a .5 to 2.75 gallon pot. Should I hold back on the nutes, since it has fresh soil / humus, etc?

*EDIT*: I'm correcting my previous description here, because I don't want to blow up your thread, but check out the attached image, the box has a 120v cord connected to the transformer hot wire (120v written on that wire). A female plug goes out to be connected to the bulb. By "using cpu power supply", I just meant that i'm using the metal box and the fan, really.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 19, 2010)

bohicular said:


> Thanks D, I'll throw in a dose in the next watering. I just built a little ballast box, inspired by your metal box w/fan for your fridge, although I used a computer power supply. I wired everything like the diagram, and it fires up fine, but after about 10 mins, it turns off, then fires up again, then, same thing over again... This is a 120v ballast, and i'm trying to replace my transformer-to-220v-ballast configuration. Did you ever have this startup-shutdown problem?
> 
> edit: I just transplanted my not-so-rootbound plant from a .5 to 2.75 gallon pot. Should I hold back on the nutes, since it has fresh soil / humus, etc?


A computer power supply is 12v to be used for fans. A 120v Ballast needs ac/dc power not dc. To wire it for a 220v you need that power from a dryer plug, not a wall 120v. That may be it. Trying to use a 120v to feed a 240v might be it.
I'd transplant then when it needs water then give it nutes. Just go low str.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 23, 2010)

bohicular said:


> Thanks D, I'll throw in a dose in the next watering. I just built a little ballast box, inspired by your metal box w/fan for your fridge, although I used a computer power supply. I wired everything like the diagram, and it fires up fine, but after about 10 mins, it turns off, then fires up again, then, same thing over again... This is a 120v ballast, and i'm trying to replace my transformer-to-220v-ballast configuration. Did you ever have this startup-shutdown problem?
> 
> *EDIT*: I'm correcting my previous description here, because I don't want to blow up your thread, but check out the attached image, the box has a 120v cord connected to the transformer hot wire (120v written on that wire). A female plug goes out to be connected to the bulb. By "using cpu power supply", I just meant that i'm using the metal box and the fan, really.


Your Comp fan needs a 12v power supply. When that is plugged in your comp fan gets way too much juice. That may be it or at least part of it. Post all you want I don't care BTW.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Sep 23, 2010)

bohicular said:


> Thanks D, I'll throw in a dose in the next watering. I just built a little ballast box, inspired by your metal box w/fan for your fridge, although I used a computer power supply. I wired everything like the diagram, and it fires up fine, but after about 10 mins, it turns off, then fires up again, then, same thing over again... This is a 120v ballast, and i'm trying to replace my transformer-to-220v-ballast configuration. Did you ever have this startup-shutdown problem?
> 
> edit: I just transplanted my not-so-rootbound plant from a .5 to 2.75 gallon pot. Should I hold back on the nutes, since it has fresh soil / humus, etc?
> 
> *EDIT*: I'm correcting my previous description here, because I don't want to blow up your thread, but check out the attached image, the box has a 120v cord connected to the transformer hot wire (120v written on that wire). A female plug goes out to be connected to the bulb. By "using cpu power supply", I just meant that i'm using the metal box and the fan, really.


 
bohicular, im sorry but i dont see a ground on the plug that goes into the wall. if it is not there, i really think you should change that to a grounded plug and ground the opposite end of it to the power supply. this is for safetly sake my friend. be safe please


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's a couple shots with the new camera.
Daniels
View attachment 1174059View attachment 1174055View attachment 1174066


----------



## gumball (Sep 23, 2010)

great pics man. that second one is a little bright, but it may be glare from all the trichage!!! real nice pics though!!


----------



## bigman4270 (Sep 24, 2010)

I think Lumi let you into the powdered sugar too! Lookin yummy brother.

peace

big


----------



## bohicular (Sep 24, 2010)

gumball said:


> bohicular, im sorry but i dont see a ground on the plug that goes into the wall. if it is not there, i really think you should change that to a grounded plug and ground the opposite end of it to the power supply. this is for safetly sake my friend. be safe please


Thanks for the advice. I don't have a ground for the power supply, but that is a good idea. (I even screwed in a ground wire to the box, but didn't use it because I didnt have a grounded plug laying around.) 



> Your Comp fan needs a 12v power supply. When that is plugged in your comp fan gets way too much juice. That may be it or at least part of it. Post all you want I don't care BTW.


Actually, as of now, the fan is not running, because I have yet to hook it up to a 12v supply.

I think the problem is that after I tested the outlet, it was only putting out 100-105v, as its rating is 110v. I'm thinking that maybe this isnt enough to sustain a 120v ballast. I should probably leave a post for the electrician.

Nice new flowering pics, by the way! My haze is still going a bit slow (i think), but I'll post some new pics up this weekend.


----------



## gumball (Sep 24, 2010)

bohicular said:


> Thanks for the advice. I don't have a ground for the power supply, but that is a good idea. (I even screwed in a ground wire to the box, but didn't use it because I didnt have a grounded plug laying around.)


if you can find an old power strip, you can cut the cable off. and remember some ballasts can only have the ballast so far away from the bulb. so make sure your cables arent too long


----------



## GrowCash (Sep 24, 2010)

Yo Just Thort Id Say Hi And Like The Bud Pics What that sh.t smell like man.peace


----------



## gumball (Sep 24, 2010)

yea, and what strain did you think this one was?


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 24, 2010)

gumball said:


> what strain did you think this one was?


I'm not sure about this one. It's smell reminds me of the Royal Kush too. Sweet but strong. These came from me cloning for my former Caregiver. I cloned 40 something of two strains. He brought a group to work from, so this one could be from the first ones I did for him.(& mine) The other has a Diesel smell. 
I found spider mites yesterday, so I sicked the DR. on them. I took them out today for some pics, inspection, and supports. The fat bitches needed some help. I had to make do with what was available. So it was some 3/4 PVC. 
Didn't see one live mite!!! I removed any leaves that looked suspect. I'll drop a DR. Doom Fogger on them tonight. I'll get a pic update soon. Still trying to crop a pic good. Teaser of the Diesel.
Daniels
View attachment 1175230


----------



## gumball (Sep 24, 2010)

sucks to have the mites but you dont seem to worried. maybe you should wait a day or 2 for the next DR fogger, for when the eggs hatch. unless you have other plans.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 24, 2010)

gumball said:


> sucks to have the mites but you dont seem to worried. maybe you should wait a day or 2 for the next DR fogger, for when the eggs hatch. unless you have other plans.


I caught them early. The Knock-out killed all we could find. A Fogger tonight after Veg lights go out and I think I'm good. I'll keep a close eye. The Sulfur Burner will get used soon too. Pics soon.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 24, 2010)

I couldn't get a good close up to show the sugar. They are more supported now. Colas are getting heavy.
Daniels
View attachment 1175570View attachment 1175559View attachment 1175563View attachment 1175553View attachment 1175560View attachment 1175568


----------



## gumball (Sep 24, 2010)

looking very nice daniels, are they hanging over that far, or is it partly LST?


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 24, 2010)

gumball said:


> looking very nice daniels, are they hanging over that far, or is it partly LST?


That Cola is *that* heavy. I lst'd them to the bamboo and PVC trying to keep them more upright.


----------



## gumball (Sep 24, 2010)

yeah, most of it looked *that *heavy.


----------



## bohicular (Sep 29, 2010)

lookin real nice D! diesel, huh? I havent been able to find any good source on diesel seeds. 
I'm on day 43 of budding now, about 10 days behind you i guess. I'd like to know what you think about my atomic haze here, which seems a bit small and behind:
cola shot (its only about 3-4 inches tall):

you can see the bottom of the cool tube above it, thats how close the 150w hps is, and the leaves look great. Journal is in my signature


----------



## mountainlover (Sep 30, 2010)

Your plants are so awesome! Great man, great!


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 30, 2010)

Not sure what to do. I dropped a Dr. Doom Fogger last night to kill more S.M.'s. I checked the trich.'s for the first time and almost fully cloudy. I expected almost fully clear. This is just the Kush. Diesel Cross needs more time for sure.

I want to drown this Royal Kush like a Inquisition Witch Trial. I thought I had more time to get ready for this. Now a fogger was used last night. How long do I need to wait after that? 
I have to re-read RiddleMe's work on this again. I have some of last harvest left to compare. Not any true side by side, but same strain. I think I'm getting better, and this spent 3 weeks under that 150W CMH.

I'm kinda afraid this drowning will fly this Royal Kush too fast into a coma inducing smoke report. Any Advice is welcome.
Daniels
View attachment 1185957


----------



## gumball (Sep 30, 2010)

i think cruzer has been waiting a week after using the foggers. plus SM hate moisture/humidity. so i think drowning (riddleme please chime in here, as i think you may be able to correct me) may actually help rid of the mites and the fogger remnants. i think. i say start drowning today if you can make it happen. what percentage of amber did you harvest before? do you think you will get there in a week if you start drowning today? you could always drown a few extra days. i think cowboy went almost 2 weeks.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's some pics of her Mothers (not lesbians, more of Aunts, I guess)
These are within a day or two of flowering days. I realize now much learning from RiddleMe and UB has done in one cycle. Damn.
Working on a plan but I'm leaning towards drowning soon. At the least I need some time re-arranging. Kinda gonna wait to see what RM3, or others think.
Daniels

Aisha 7-8

Eden 7-8

Un-named Royal Kush 2 days ago
View attachment 1186227


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 30, 2010)

im not to sure on how long u will have to wait but i didnt drown mine until i thought they where pretty much done it was like just under 50% amber trichs i wouldnt do it to early as ur plant is still growing depending on how early it is...but idk i guess riddle is gonna have to step in on as to when..but i truthfully think u should wait to drown wen ur 100% ready to chop


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 30, 2010)

I feed both of them so at least 2 more days before a drowning. A week drowning will be good. I'm naming her Mary Parker. It will be a good name for her and W.s Twins in my PC and make sense soon. Patience is hard.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Sep 30, 2010)

yes, you should be riddleme too, keep us guessing!!!


----------



## bohicular (Sep 30, 2010)

hey thanks for the reply, D! So the girl above spent 3 weeks under 1 cmh? it looks great (I thought you were maybe using 2 cmh's side by side) Its giving me some great hope with my 150w hps. I'm thinking of going to cmh too, and modifying my hps ballast to run a mh and use for vegging. Youre making a good case for it! 
Also, with the drowning, I checked out rastared's thread where they he it, but I'm wondering if the buds are just swelling up from water intake, just to lose it all back during curing (and seems like it would take longer to lose more water). 
good luck with the de-fogging, man


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 30, 2010)

bohicular said:


> hey thanks for the reply, D! So the girl above spent 3 weeks under 1 cmh? it looks great (I thought you were maybe using 2 cmh's side by side) Its giving me some great hope with my 150w hps. I'm thinking of going to cmh too, and modifying my hps ballast to run a mh and use for vegging. You're making a good case for it!
> Also, with the drowning, I checked out rastared's thread where they he it, but I'm wondering if the buds are just swelling up from water intake, just to lose it all back during curing (and seems like it would take longer to lose more water).
> good luck with the de-fogging, man


Yea both were under the 150W CMH in Cool Tube for some vegging then a work down to flower of three weeks. If you can get a CMH you will love it too.
For the drowning it is about the roots not getting o2 then needing to use up chlorophyll. It is starting the curing before you kill them. My sig link for my first completed grow journal has some info from Riddleme about it. His Calling All Noob Growers. has it on 41 (I think). The plant continues to ferment and only has a certain level of water it can hold. Over-water one and see how it makes it. I don't think I'm saying it right.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 2, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> I'm naming her Mary Parker. It will be a good name for her and W.s Twins in my PC later and make sense soon. Patience is hard.
> Daniels





Danielsgb said:


> There was accusations made by these two about Mary Parker (the Royal Kush in sig link) I'll check it out in the morning. GB, told ya patience on this one
> Daniels


So I try to read the plants so they tell me what they need. 
#4 (now Cleo II) I transplanted last night accused these two of being in Ka Hoots and Voodoo. #4 blames the Diesel for the Spider Mite scare, and blames Mary Parker for them too. 
#3 (now Nikki II) blames Mary Parker for her "sun burn". Telling her the 400W CMH did it didn't help. 
I tended to all the others on the Veg table and the future Jack's Royal Kush clone says Mary Parker did Voodoo on the Flairform clone. It is RIP on inspection.

Very Serious Accusations have been made so I think there is only one way to find out if Mary Parker is a WITCH practicing VOODOO.

If she floats, she isn't a witch. If she doesn't we smoke her faster than the normal embalming. 
In the morning at her 59th day Flowering she is judged Inquisition Style.

I'll set-up the spot in the chamber this afternoon.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Oct 2, 2010)

ok, WOW! having a good day i see daniels!! i guess i only wish i had that many plants to work up that much drama in the grow room. Good show!! 

drown that bitch, and tie a centerblock to her ass!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 2, 2010)

gumball said:


> ok, WOW! having a good day i see daniels!! i guess i only wish i had that many plants to work up that much drama in the grow room. Good show!!
> drown that bitch, and tie a centerblock to her ass!!


I'm happy to be starting the FrigiDare for sure. 
You know when you get this many Bitches under one roof jealousy rears it's Ugly head. Fighting over space, how much time attention is paid to who, & who got the best seat. 
The spot is ready for Mary Parker to prove she isn't a witch. A Homer Bucket won't fit in a Lowes Bucket, so I use 2 Homers. The Diesel X took some work to support and tie up Colas. Mary Parker has a Fully cloudy Glint to her, with a slight touch of amber.

Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 3, 2010)

I got up this morning and we had Mary Parker's Trial
Mother Theresa heard from the Jack's clone on the voodoo killing the clone next to her.
Verdict was Guilty and if she can float she isn't a WITCH.
I have to load a bong hit with a dusting of Kief and it starts.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 3, 2010)

For the record she cannot rise on over 2 Gallons of water. 1" below soil is saturated. Day 59 of Flowering. We'll see how the next 7 to 10 days treat her.


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 4, 2010)

I think the smell has increased. Started at fully Cloudy, maybe 10% or less of amber.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Oct 4, 2010)

Can't remember where we have been talking about your PC twins, but you should do a side by side and drown one and not the other. Shouldn't be hard in the little 16 ounce cup. That would speak volumes about results.


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 4, 2010)

gumball said:


> Can't remember where we have been talking about your PC twins, but you should do a side by side and drown one and not the other. Shouldn't be hard in the little 16 ounce cup. That would speak volumes about results.


Great Idea. In My Mind, I was already planning to drown ALL if this works. That would be a perfect side by side as they ARE twins. They have the full journal at Speedy's but my build journal has them here. I'll add it into this one like Mini-Matilda and the Queens in the Fridge. Good call GB, (rhymes, sometimes I kill me)
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Oct 4, 2010)

Glad I could provide another idea, low cost too!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 4, 2010)

The consensus from the other 2 people in the house is this drowning has increased the smell.


----------



## bobhamm (Oct 5, 2010)

keeping an eye out here, may try drowning one this weekend, you figure you started about 7-10 days before you harvest? in that 7-10 days, normally how would your trichs look? go from < 10% at the start to..?30% 40%?


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 5, 2010)

bobhamm said:


> keeping an eye out here, may try drowning one this weekend, you figure you started about 7-10 days before you harvest? in that 7-10 days, normally how would your trichs look? go from < 10% at the start to..?30% 40%?


I've only done 2 harvests with this strain, and powdery mildew made me harvest early on one. I'm trying for the 40% area, but I'm still learning. By days flowering into thinking 7-10, but we'll see. This is new.


----------



## maniacal420 (Oct 5, 2010)

I just drowned an outdoor bagseed that I am planning on chopping Sat. morning. She is frosty as fuck. So, I will be doing a 5 day drown. Do you think it will be long enough? This is supposed to decrease the time needed for a nice cure, correct?


----------



## bohicular (Oct 5, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> The consensus from the other 2 people in the house is this drowning has increased the smell.


hah, very nice - - good thing you dont have to worry about that! At 50 days into flower, I barely have a smell going right now. BTW, i'm designing a new cabinet from scratch that I want to get started on soon - and would appreciate any criticism. I'm going pretty crazy on the ventilation, and 100% light proofing (which my current cabinet is not). Here is a link to some drawings:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/373282-stealth-cab-design-opinions-needed.html


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 8, 2010)

Mary seems to be living off the Fan leaves. Checked tricomes yesterday. Same cloudy with a tiny bit of amber.
Daniels


----------



## bobhamm (Oct 8, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Mary seems to be living off the Fan leaves. Checked tricomes yesterday. Same cloudy with a tiny bit of amber.
> Daniels


sounds good, seems to take forever doesn't it? does that go away the more crops youve done?


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 8, 2010)

bobhamm said:


> sounds good, seems to take forever doesn't it? does that go away the more crops youve done?


Patience is easier if your last crop is holding in, but yea seems like forever. Pics soon.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 8, 2010)

She really is living off leaves. Here's some pics of the Diesel X too.
Daniels

Diesel X


----------



## gumball (Oct 8, 2010)

how much longer you gonna let her go, 3 more days?


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 8, 2010)

lookin good! though i subd to this..but subbd nw


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 8, 2010)

gumball said:


> how much longer you gonna let her go, 3 more days?


At least 3, maybe 5 or 6. I have to go out of town next week Thur. or Fri. for a week to 10 days. If the Witch doesn't rise on water by next Wend., I harvest her.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Oct 9, 2010)

sounds like a good plan. HG gonna take care of the harvest for ya, or do you think you can stretch out the dry to the length of time your gone?


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 9, 2010)

gumball said:


> sounds like a good plan. HG gonna take care of the harvest for ya, or do you think you can stretch out the dry to the length of time your gone?


I'll harvest her wend. then the HG will watch the dry Boxes. When I get back, the Diesel X should be close. Maybe a 3 day drowning for her. IDK
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 9, 2010)

Here's a Diesel X #2 I up-canned, then Lst'd her. She should make a good Mum. Kinda filled my Mum area. I have the pot ready for the Royal Kush clone. I put the same size pot in and fill dirt then water ahead of time. I topped her for 4 or 5 colas. Once I up-can her I'll Lst her too. As you can see I don't have much height there.
Daniels


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 9, 2010)

they lookin good man! that one u lstd looks like mine but on a wayy bigger scale lol thats crazy


----------



## SensiStan (Oct 10, 2010)

Those buds look delicious Daniels  il give u rep if RIU allows  i think this grows gna be a good one, i'm subbed !


----------



## gumball (Oct 10, 2010)

yeah man, got one hot MILF there!!! 

let herfan out a bit more, and then you can place clones all the way around her under the canopy so they dont get blinded by the light while they root. it would be a cool picture, like a mom duck with all her ducklings gathered around her!!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 12, 2010)

Not sure what to do here. The top 3 main colas are done. Further down some new pistils are showing, still green to live off of. 
The problem is I see Nanners. It realizes death is imminent and is trying to hermie on me. The other problem is Spider Mites are making a comeback on the Diesel X. I have a Dr. Doom Fogger, but unsure when to drop it. If I harvest the main three and wait for the bottom as I planned, then I can't drop it till the rest harvests. Plus I'm leaving thur. for about 10 days. I planned to start drowning the Diesel when I get back. As I type this out I'm thinking about just harvesting it all today, so I can drop the fogger tonight after the Veg light goes off. I'm gonna go get the Dry boxes ready. Advice welcome.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah, just harvest it all today. If the premature sections aren't good smoke for ya there is always butter or hash. This way you can fog now and drown on your return, for a harvest 7-10 days later.


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 12, 2010)

Yep come 6 when lights out, or before I harvest her all. I'll drop the Fogger tonight.
Pics might be late, cause a sister jewelry party goes till 8. I'll get killed for reeking the downstairs up.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Oct 12, 2010)

HAHAHA!! thats funny! although i am sure she dont mind the smell, her party patrons dont need to know anything about it. 

although i would love that trichome bracelet, in amber please


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 12, 2010)

She called you a Smart Ass, Gumball. Good laugh out of her and the H.G.
Still Bull Shitting, so I can't start the harvest yet. Just Getting a few Pics ready. Here's one of the Lst'd Mum.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 12, 2010)

From Wiki
*Mary Parker* of Andover, Mass., was executed September 22, 1692, with several others, for witchcraft in the Salem witch trials. She was 68 days old into Flowering.

I got her harvested after everyone left. I got a few Pics of my Harvest Gnome Rumple Resin-skin. I'm gonna try to get him in with my crops before I kill them. 

I'm gonna put up some full Pics first, then Close Bud Porn, then a few shots of the Diesel Cross.

I sprayed these with Dr. Doom Hot Shots (I think that was the name) twice, the leaves were effected as you could tell a ways back. A Dr. Fogger too got the wave of S.M.'s

This drowning definitely made them dry up as it lives off of them.(Fan Leaves) I think the drownin' made it release its smell quickly at first then faded after the first 5 to 7 days. Like the first day to three in the Dry Box. The Lower Half was fading its deep Indica green as the last new Pistils (sp?) were formed. I saw what I thought might be male Nanners yesterday. This morning I was sure they were.

I filled one Box with the Three Main Colas, and the dense next level of buds. The second Box has the lower Colas which are fine for the H.G. and the Sis. I like the heavy Indica (as you may have noticed), so this will work fine.

I think I will do this next time for 3 to 5 days. For one thing I have to leave and the Diesel may be harvested the day I get back. The next Plants up are George W.'s Twins in my PC. I'll drown one and harvest normally on the other. I think it starts the Cure as it realizes what's coming. Good Experiment RiddleMe.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 12, 2010)

Here you Go Some Bud Porn.






Last Pic is the lowest of what, when topping should have been the 4th Main branch.




Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 13, 2010)

This Diesel Cross is looking good. Tonight I drop a Dr. Doom Fogger. When I get back I'll harvest her. The H.G. may have to do it if she sees fit.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Oct 13, 2010)

everyone calls me a smart ass. sometimes its not in a good way though 

harvest looks good. that drowning looks like it should help speed up the dry and cure phase. also looks like trimming wont take as long either. glad it worked out well. cant wait to see the difference in the twins.


----------



## maniacal420 (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks good Daniels. I've been lurking and saw your posts( and Riddleme"s) on drowning and decided to give it a try. I only did a 5 day drowning, and it worked well. There is a noticeable difference in aroma and rate of dry/cure when compared to the 2 plants that were not drowned. I don't really understand what happens, but it works. Thanks. Plus rep


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 13, 2010)

lookin good man! riddleme wrote a huge ditty on y it works and what the purpose of drowining is...it starts the fermentation proccess becuase the plant is being denied oxygen and by suffocating the plant it sends it into to a hyperdrive to stay alive causing it to ferment...basically its jar curing be4 u harvest


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice summary. I think it will be done curing faster. The immediate (first 12hrs. anyway) blast of harvested Cannabis smell seemed less to me. I got some pics coming of the next round's Royal Kush Clone.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Oct 13, 2010)

cool, i got some pics coming too very shortly. cropping now.


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 13, 2010)

I up-canned the clone. I named her Jackie since she was cloned to test Jack's vs. Flairform. I Lst'd her too. I'll do more as she veg's turning her into a Mother Plant. I usually don't up-can when it needs watered this bad, but I wanted to Lst when droopy and limp. Then a through watering and the turgor (sp?) pressure perks it up, and no air pockets.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Oct 13, 2010)

very nicely done, but what is "turgor (sp?)"? i couldnt figure it out. i think the sp was for spell, but still not a clue!!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 13, 2010)

Yea, I thought I spelled it wrong. I was right. It's the rigidity of a plant cell wall. Osmosis makes the cell suck up water.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Oct 13, 2010)

ok, that makes since. never heard it before so dont know how it is spelled.


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 14, 2010)

Got my Cannabis Breeders Bible & Ed R.'s new one today.
Daniels


----------



## bohicular (Oct 16, 2010)

great harvest man! I really want to try the drowning method here on my first grow. I think I'll be harvesting sometime early-mid november. Good job on the experiment - I'd like to see updates on the cure process!


----------



## mountainlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Very very nice man! super buds!


----------



## gumball (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey buddy, hope everythings gone well with the house! Figured you would be back already, hope you didn't get locked up for burning it down!! Well can't wait to see how things have progressed when you get back!


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 20, 2010)

Still in the Flathead. Got internet @ my dad's he got a new laptop. I'll be back Sunday. H.G says the plants ALL look good. U-Haul loading tomorrow. quick on time
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm back. Pics and a fuller update later. Garage to organize.
Daniels


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 24, 2010)

nice good to have ya bac...put em up put em up! lol


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 24, 2010)

Well it was a long drive and no fun unloading that U-Haul, but it's done. Here's the Diesel Cross, it looks close.
Mary Parker dried too fast, but I'll trim this tray maybe more tonight. 
Here's my outdoor plant Theresa. She purple'ed her ass off. There will be updates on the other threads as I take breaks trimming.
Daniels


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 24, 2010)

nice didnt even see that thread! they lookin good man


----------



## gumball (Oct 24, 2010)

looks real good daniels!! theresa looks like a japanese maple!! very pretty color. i bet your beat, but so behind with your meds that you will be busy catching up for the next week!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 24, 2010)

gumball said:


> looks real good Daniels!! Theresa looks like a Japanese maple!! very pretty color. i bet your beat, but so behind with your meds that you will be busy catching up for the next week!!


Yea I will be busy all week catching up.
I trimmed up all of Mary Parker, Here she is,
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 25, 2010)

First Smoke Report from Mary Parker: DONE & READY
Cure is done after 7 days hanging to dry (30 min on/30 min off for 3 days) then trimmed up and into Tupperware and Glass Jar.

The H.G. and I both think it has NO HARSH taste at all. I think it started cure-ing as it died with the drowning. This works, but I need to do the Bush W.'s Twins in a Jenna vs. Barbara to get a better true comparison. RiddleMe, once again I think you are on to something.
I'll be naming the Diesel Cross tonight then killing it. 10% to 25% ambericity so she's definitely ready. Pics later after football & the Harvest.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Oct 25, 2010)

awesome smoke report daniels! i am thinking of trying this if possible. i got 4 going so i doubt i have room. HA!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 26, 2010)

I named the Diesel Cross Mary Eastey after a Witch hung over the Salem Witch Trials. I had to use wire to hold Colas up. So I named her then Harvested her. Great smell. Dense and so heavy even lower Colas were hanging sideways. 

Here's the pics. Rumple Resinskin up first with a main Cola. A pic has all 3 Main Colas with lighters to show size. Enjoy
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Oct 26, 2010)

looks lovely, definitely a retarded witch, cant even hold her head up!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 26, 2010)

I up-canned the Diesel Cross and named her Noel. She starts Flowering tomorrow. So eight weeks takes her to Christmas. I took her Mother Mary Eastey to 82 days with a lot of ambericity. I added some crushed Dolomite Lime in the soil before her root-ball. This strain seems to need more Cal/Mag. I tried Lst'n her, but needed the room to fit both plants.
I decided to bring #3 Nikki from the FrigiDare to the dual 150W HPS's after her sunburn. She's on FlairForm nutrients instead of Jack's 20-20-20.
Daniels


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 26, 2010)

lookin good got some big gurls


----------



## SensiStan (Oct 29, 2010)

well done daniels, i dont think i need to tell u uv done a brilliant job because u know it !  all i can think of watching all these plants coming down is that ur gna be high for a long time .... enjoy


----------



## xivex (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful ladies as always Daniels. Keep up the good work man!  

Thx for sharing.


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 29, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> well done Daniels, i don't think i need to tell u uv done a brilliant job because u know it !  all i can think of watching all these plants coming down is that ur gna be high for a long time .... enjoy


 Glad to have you following my madness. 
I don't see my Caregiver needing to sell ME any meds for *quite* a while. My Outdoor plants aren't even on RIU. Harvest is soon for those 4. I'll put pics up here.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 30, 2010)

Here's a few of my outdoor girls.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's the Twins. Jenna drowning and color fading. Thinking they want to hermie on me.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Nov 1, 2010)

so when you gonna harvest?


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 1, 2010)

gumball said:


> so when you gonna harvest?


Thinking in the afternoon. Got Mary Eastey to trim to make room for these two.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's my grinder. Bud falls through to the screen. Coffee Grinder coming soon. Thanks RM3
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 2, 2010)

Final weigh in for Mary Parker was 43.5 grams. 
I'm off to vote, then going to a Democratic Party Election Party to see the candidate I have been trading e-mails & supporting. Her opponent is a Former Tea Party against MMJ. Pam Ellis and some others will hear from an educated person tonight. I'm a wealth of Drug side effects and toxicology.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Nov 2, 2010)

nice grinder! have a great time spreading the good word


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 2, 2010)

Well both my candidates lost. Had a good talk with the US House Dennis McDonald about cannabis and he would have supported it. I don't see anything positive happening tonight. Prop 19 (not a fan overall) in California looks like it'll fail too.
Daniels

Too tired to trim and harvest tonight. Will get on it in the morning.
Green Dragon is the shit BTW


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 3, 2010)

I got the rest of Mary Eastey trimmed up today. The two PC Twins got final pics and Harvested. I'm getting tired of it and I have the four outside plants to go. So fun for a while, but damn it's mind numbing to do real good. Hope you all like the pics.
Daniels


----------



## NONHater (Nov 3, 2010)

Lovin the Pics! Looks like some fire!+Rep


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 3, 2010)

Here's the Twins. Jenna was drown for 6 days before now she's hanging to dry for about a week with her sister Barbara. 66 Days Flowering under a 70W CMH and fed Jack's 20-20-20 from clone on to Harvest. Very Dense. Wish a few of you could test to see the difference between them *with* ME. I'm was big fan of this on my first try, but I had no control to compare to. Smoke report in a week or so.
Daniels


----------



## NONHater (Nov 3, 2010)

The Colors man the Colors!


----------



## xivex (Nov 3, 2010)

They are indeed a colorful spectrum, quite striking.


----------



## gumball (Nov 4, 2010)

very nice, cant wait for a smoke report!! hell, cant wait to see those colors in my case  i bet you pull over an ounce, if they are as dense as you say!! each bud looks about as big as the Gnome, nice  

i found some nanners on my lemon skunk, little purple fuckers  i decided to keep it, and i placed it as close as possible to the exhaust fans so I dont get too much contamination. if I do get some seeds i wont mind cause that bagseed looks sticky icky good!! once I build my flower cab I will do a deep clean for future. i may start on it in a week or 2  you know i will hit you up for some advice  i have to get a router to round an outside corner to make a false wall look legit, its for electrical and exhaust will dump on top of the electrical in the fals wall for light proofing.


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 5, 2010)

How's this pH meter look?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Milwaukee-Digita...item35ab059d9c
Daniels


----------



## bigman4270 (Nov 5, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> How's this pH meter look?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Milwaukee-Digita...item35ab059d9c
> Daniels


Same one I bought and I love it. I know its cheap but it seems to stay pretty acurate. I paid $14.99 with shipping so you are getting a better deal.

Peace

Big


----------



## bobhamm (Nov 6, 2010)

bigman4270 said:


> Same one I bought and I love it. I know its cheap but it seems to stay pretty acurate. I paid $14.99 with shipping so you are getting a better deal.
> Peace
> Big


Ill second that, have same one and bought 8 oz of calibrastion fluid months ago and have hardly used it, a tip: I found that a shot glass(1.5 oz size, ie a larger) works perfectly, the pen fits right up to the "fill to" line so you waste less of whatever fluid youre testing


----------



## bobhamm (Nov 6, 2010)

PS: great looking budsd by the way, you look set for smoke for a while....


----------



## gumball (Nov 6, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> How's this pH meter look?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Milwaukee-Digita...item35ab059d9c
> Daniels





bigman4270 said:


> Same one I bought and I love it. I know its cheap but it seems to stay pretty acurate. I paid $14.99 with shipping so you are getting a better deal.
> 
> Peace
> 
> Big





bobhamm said:


> Ill second that, have same one and bought 8 oz of calibrastion fluid months ago and have hardly used it, a tip: I found that a shot glass(1.5 oz size, ie a larger) works perfectly, the pen fits right up to the "fill to" line so you waste less of whatever fluid youre testing


looks like a nice pen, i think i will have to get me one as well, great price also, thanks for posting the link daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 6, 2010)

I figured at that price, Fuck it why not get a back up so I got two. 5 Purple Rain sprouted. Just waiting for the 6th.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 6, 2010)

I got the Coffee Grinder from Wal-Mart for $10 and used it for frozen sugar leaf trimmings. Worked great. I've now called it Leaf Kief. Not as strong as the grinder Kief, but still good to top a bowl to start or end your Day.
Here's some pics. Noel the Diesel Cross just starting flowering. The Royal Kush Vegging. The Diesel Mother that I just Super-cropped to control height. The Purple Rain Seedlings. 5 out of 6 so far. I have Super Skunk, Master Kush & Wonder Women coming soon. Thinking of the Super Skunk first with the P.R.
Daniels


----------



## NONHater (Nov 7, 2010)

Everything looks real good D!


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 8, 2010)

Check out how big of a dick greennerd420 was to this guy.
*Newbie needs help!! wanting to set use a closet set up!

Daniels
*


----------



## gumball (Nov 8, 2010)

growing is like learning how to read. even the basics need to be taught. he was a dick.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 8, 2010)

cant beleive someone can b like dat man


----------



## NONHater (Nov 9, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Check out how big of a dick greennerd420 was to this guy.
> *Newbie needs help!! wanting to set use a closet set up!
> 
> Daniels
> *


Fuckin Dick...


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 9, 2010)

Here's my Purple Rain seedlings.
Daniels
View attachment 1260109


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 10, 2010)

Big D,

WOW what a HARVEST my friend, those are some beautiful looking buds you got. Sweet bro! I hope it really helps you and ur back out. I am Sub'd and very interested to see your Purple Rain grow. Nice.

BKB


----------



## gumball (Nov 10, 2010)

seedlings looks great daniels, cant wait to see them things burst under the 400watter. 

you know, you have a lot of threads, and i never remember where you talk about the twins, but how did the side by side drowning go for them? have you did a taste test yet? i am thinking of drowning mine next. i think i have a crude fermentation chamber built, but I dont want to risk my small yield with it just yet. take care bro


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 10, 2010)

I was looking at yours while you were typing this. Trim and taste today.


----------



## Easy420forme (Nov 10, 2010)

The grow area looks stellar as expected with you Daniel. Very inspiring Daniel. I'm sub'd up.


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 10, 2010)

I trimmed them up and took a bunch of pics but most turned out sub-par. This one's OK.
Drowning Report:

I will be drowning *all* my Cannabis from now on if possible, and will plan for it. I have one Marge in the Fridge that's pot is too heavy and she's crammed in there till the end.

So after I finished trimming I loaded a bowl of each and the H.G. came to smoke. I knew but if I hadn't I would've known FOR SURE. The H.G. called it right, as the harshness was not there. The taste was somewhat different with Jenna (drowned one) having a fuller smoother taste. So 2 Jenna-Barb 0 

A very old friend came over with his younger brother to help us move an Oak dining room table. He has smoked with me since high school 20 years ago, younger bro somewhat unknown. I told them I wanted a flavor and first effect report. Only info besides was that I had done one thing different to twins from clone onward. First off the Jenna was their choice, and then Barb. Old buddy said Jenna was good & smooth, Barb was powerful & he was a bit cross-eyed. Younger bro said he almost coughed hard on the hit from Barb. He's a one-hit toker maybe two, so those two kinda tagged him.
I told them what the experiment was and it's planned effect. Both agreed the Jenna was smoother, less harsh and once both got how the month cure effects the taste. (old buddy knows some about chlorophyll & such) Jenna 4 Barb 0 
I told them how many commercial growers need the $$$ and don't wait for the weeks needed for the true cure it needs. 
I will try a test or two with a couple more people, but trusted palettes are few around here. I only have a couple weeks before Barb is cured. I'll get more pics later.
Daniels


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 10, 2010)

sounds good man and welcome aboard the from now on im drowning club!!
~


----------



## gumball (Nov 11, 2010)

great report Dan  glad it went well. did you happen to weigh the twins?


----------



## Easy420forme (Nov 11, 2010)

Need any help moving any other tables? I'd love to give a report ..lol

I'll have to read back a little to see what this drowning is all about.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 11, 2010)

riddleme has a good ditty on it in the calling all noobs thread im pretty sure its page 41


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 11, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> I trimmed them up and took a bunch of pics but most turned out sub-par. This one's OK.
> Drowning Report:
> 
> I will be drowning *all* my Cannabis from now on if possible, and will plan for it. I have one Marge in the Fridge that's pot is too heavy and she's crammed in there till the end.
> ...


Daniels,

I will be drowning my plants when the time comes. I do cough a lot and I cant wait to test it out because it seems I cough to get high....LOL. 

I will also help with Easy420forme to rearrange all your furniture to do some taste testing. Maybe we can make "Daniel's Challenge" like the old school Pepsi/Coke taste testing challenges....LOL. Looks good bro! Enjoy your hard work and do a lot of tasting....Your buds look like sweet candy to me!!!! Delicious.

BKB


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 11, 2010)

bekindbud said:


> Daniels,
> 
> I will be drowning my plants when the time comes. I do cough a lot and I cant wait to test it out because it seems I cough to get high....LOL.
> 
> ...


 
usually a harsh smoke is due to not drying properly (usually wayyy to fast) snd not curing long enough..resulting in harshness and snap crackle and popping


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 11, 2010)

Here's some pics to show any doubters how good these CMH's are. 1 day under the CMH. I moved them out a bit not so under the shade. I super-cropped that Mother too. Enjoy
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Nov 11, 2010)

Looks like you have a bunch of cheap labor daniels! Where were they when you made that trip to your old house


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 11, 2010)

Yea, Gee help moving for smoke, I'm amazed. Thx guys. Final weigh in for Mary Eastey came out at 78 grams.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Nov 11, 2010)

Great job daniels. It shows you get out what you put in


----------



## mauichronic808 (Nov 11, 2010)

great looking set ups. i gotta get in on this thread


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 11, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Yea, Gee help moving for smoke, I'm amazed. Thx guys. Final weigh in for Mary Eastey came out at 78 grams.
> Daniels


78 Grams, VERY NICE BRO!!!


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 11, 2010)

yea man thats whats up!


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 12, 2010)

The last seed sprouted this morning. Here's the 5 in full CMH. The Super-cropped Royal Kush got moved to the side. Gumball won the weight guess for Theresa an outdoor Lst'd beauty.(IMO) He gets to name one of these plants. Details on that soon.
Daniels
View attachment 1264390View attachment 1264391


----------



## Easy420forme (Nov 12, 2010)

Very patriotic grow area.... ha! Looks good D


----------



## NONHater (Nov 13, 2010)

Lookin good D! Congrates on the harvest, nice pull!


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 13, 2010)

I had a little game going to name one of these six. Gumball was the winner. I gave the option of waiting till I sex these 6 and name a guaranteed female or pick one now but risk a male. 
He choose to name #6 Alyssa now. When I top them, I'll sex the clones as soon as they show roots.
I'll start dampening #1 off today a bit.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 14, 2010)

Thats a very nice name GB picked, it is my daughters name!!! Alyssa will be a sweetheart!!! Good Luck and looking good as always D!!!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 14, 2010)

Here we go guys. I got set-up to 'make it rain' on these 5.

I cut up another shelf from the FrigiDare. I used the bottom 'crisper' drawer from a fridge to make a container to 'rain' into. I used some of the C shaped rubber pieces to make sit so it can't slide around. It was the perfect width for another one for above a 5 gal.

So if you haven't followed any of RiddleMe's threads I'll summarize if I can. What I'm doing is leeching the soil with water pH'd to 6.0-6.5. This is like true rain water outdoors. I water 3 times the soil or more. So the 4" sq. pots are about 16 oz. so I watered 3 pint glasses into each. It was a bit more to use the last of the 3rd gallon I made.
Then once it needs watering next will start with a 1/4 str. of nutes. The plant Wicks up the moisture. I expect a noticeable growth spurt.

Daniels


----------



## gumball (Nov 14, 2010)

cant wait to see 'em tomorrow


----------



## Easy420forme (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Daniels what is that pot #1 PR is sitting in? Is it biodegradable into the next pot size?


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 14, 2010)

Easy420forme said:


> Hey Daniels what is that pot #1 PR is sitting in? Is it biodegradable into the next pot size?


It can biodegrade, but I peel them off.  Just wet them good first and be careful. I got three Pots Free too!


----------



## Easy420forme (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks D! I like that over starting with my party cups when I plan to go up in size. I bet they drain very well obviously with peat moss. thanks


----------



## gumball (Nov 15, 2010)

I think one benefit to the party cup as opposed to the peat cup is that if the roots are established well enough then the root ball will slide out of the party cup pretty much intact. I could be wrong. I know your suppose to be able to plant the peat cup right into the ground and the roots will grow through, but I don't think that always works as well as it is suppose to.


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 15, 2010)

gumball said:


> I think one benefit to the party cup as opposed to the peat cup is that if the roots are established well enough then the root ball will slide out of the party cup pretty much intact. I could be wrong. I know your suppose to be able to plant the peat cup right into the ground and the roots will grow through, but I don't think that always works as well as it is suppose to.


That's why I peel it off wet. I've used them landscaping a bunch. Some times they don't break down well. Just the way I've done for years, so why change up now. Party cups are too big IMO. I like the up-can out of these to bury the stem deeper into the 4".
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh, so you just soak the whole bit, give it a few minutes to firm up, then peel it like an orange, makes sense. I knew I have heard they don't always work as intended. I think the little 8-9 oz cups would be real good for seedlings.


----------



## SensiStan (Nov 15, 2010)

gumball said:


> Oh, so you just soak the whole bit, give it a few minutes to firm up, then peel it like an orange, makes sense. I knew I have heard they don't always work as intended. I think the little 8-9 oz cups would be real good for seedlings.


I used the exact same ones on all my grows and even just planted them directly into the new bigger pots theyre great.I like to think its less stressfull on the baby roots


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 15, 2010)

Here's some pics from today. Maybe tomorrow I'll feed 2-6 or the next day. #1 is ready to up-can tomorrow too.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Nov 15, 2010)

man look at 'em go!! taking off like jack rabbits in mating season


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 15, 2010)

Jack Rabbits must be laying some serious pipe during mating season...LOL 

Looking good D!


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 16, 2010)

I got an update for Noel. I pulled her and the Nikki from the FrigiDare out for an inspection. I planned to trim some lower growth cause this strain got silly on the two I've flowered. I couldn't bring myself to trim much, but I re-checked and found spider mites. Again before any webs. I mixed up Floramide and sprayed them good and I've beed misting them and the two Mothers. The seedlings have gotten a bit of a misting. I've been careful to not touch anything in-between to spread them. I'll hit them with Malathion soon too.
These pics are from two or three days ago. I'll get pics of Nikki soon too.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 16, 2010)

I feed #2-#6 till just a bit of run-off with 1/4 tsp./2 quarts Jack's 20-20-20. I hope to see something impressive in the morning. I up-canned #1 in the 4"sq. pot.
Daniels


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 16, 2010)

looks great! sorry to hear about the mites man


----------



## Easy420forme (Nov 17, 2010)

mites.... damn. that sux. Looking good D!


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 17, 2010)

1 day after their feeding a today shot for #2 & #3, then #2 to #5, then #4 & #5


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 17, 2010)

This should show better how it's working in 1 day. Thanks RiddleMe


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 17, 2010)

lookin good i like how much theyve shot up..might have to feed my seedling pretty soon


----------



## gumball (Nov 18, 2010)

definitely a big burst!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 18, 2010)

I think I can see some differences in them. Kinda early but since I know I have an f1 I'm looking.
#6 Alyssa and #5 look alike to me. Both different than #3 which is the tallest. #2 not too sure if it's like #3 or #5 & #6.
Alyssa has a nice indica leaf going so I got a couple of her.
Daniels





Alyssa

#5

#3

#2 ?


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 18, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> I think I can see some differences in them. Kinda early but since I know I have an f1 I'm looking.
> #6 Alyssa and #5 look alike to me. Both different than #3 which is the tallest. #2 not too sure if it's like #3 or #5 & #6.
> Alyssa has a nice indica leaf going so I got a couple of her.
> Daniels
> ...


Very Nice D!!!! I do admire your work!

BKB


----------



## gumball (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes daniel, very nice indeed! I be the next set of shots will really show a major difference.


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 20, 2010)

They are doing good. #1 I watered with a light feeding. I used a syringe to water around the edges. I hope roots search to the edge.
Here's a few pics to see any differences. #2, 5 & 6 to me kinda have more of an Indica leaf shape..
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Nov 20, 2010)

whats your humidity like in your veg area?


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 20, 2010)

I cant believe how fast they are all taking off....Its like they are on roids or something...LOL Good work D. Soon they will be as big as the plant in your avatar and then you will have to change your avatar.


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 20, 2010)

RH is 20%, so low. 
BKB, as much as I'd like to see that, I'd need several 1000W's to flower that Tree alone. Yea, & taller ceilings. I swear, I didn't give them roids just Jack's. I'd submit them to a drug test. If they do test positive I can keep doing it. Just a Photo to leave you guys with.
Daniels


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

lofl love it man! thats pretty funny!!! but def. not fair! how u lettin them get a smell and not me....lofl


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 20, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> lofl love it man! thats pretty funny!!! but def. not fair! how u lettin them get a smell and not me....lofl


Well, They are Angels. Is this better? At least the whole group can medicate.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

lofl yea i like that they are actually sharing! lofl


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 20, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> lofl yea i like that they are actually sharing! lofl


He's not.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 21, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> RH is 20%, so low.
> BKB, as much as I'd like to see that, I'd need several 1000W's to flower that Tree alone. Yea, & taller ceilings. I swear, I didn't give them roids just Jack's. I'd submit them to a drug test. If they do test positive I can keep doing it. Just a Photo to leave you guys with.
> Daniels
> View attachment 1280608


Once again your creativity shines!!!!! LMFAO


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 21, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> He's not.
> View attachment 1280665


lmao man thats funni shit


----------



## gumball (Nov 21, 2010)

yall are way too funny, keep it up!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 21, 2010)

Got this one


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 23, 2010)

They seem to like the 'Rain' and once I feed them another 25% Jack's I'll get a growth spurt again, I assume. #1 is plugging along and will get 'rained' on Sunday. Here's a bunch of pics. 2, 5 & 6 in a pic look alike to me
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Nov 23, 2010)

They sure have taken off!! Look great bro


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 23, 2010)

yea man def. i cant see, to get my sedling to shoot off kinda pissin me off


----------



## gumball (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah seed and seedling troubles suck, I have been plagued with them. Oh well, if they grow they grow right, and daniels is sure growing


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2010)

I love the Patriotic Trays D!!!! Your plants are looking amazing.....USA....USA.....USA........USA!!!!! I think D has some sort of "TOP SECRET" DIY Rocket Booster Packs in each of those containers cause they are taking off!!!! LOL

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 26, 2010)

bekindbud said:


> I love the Patriotic Trays D!!!! Your plants are looking amazing.....USA....USA.....USA........USA!!!!! I think D has some sort of "TOP SECRET" DIY Rocket Booster Packs in each of those containers cause they are taking off!!!! LOL
> 
> BKB


Great find at the Dollar store for the trays. 
I swear I have nothing "Top Secret" going on. I even post my soil mix and the Lab Analysis of it. If I invent a DIY Rocket Booster Pack, I'll PM it to you guys.
Glad you guys are following. Tom_420 mentioned distance from bulb, and I need'ed the push on the back to elevate them. I was waiting for #1 to be ready to handle it. Here's a pic from last night. Harvesting some of Marge today.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 26, 2010)

My Mum's are getting too big. This Perpetual Train keeps plugging along. I Lst'd and Super-cropped both. Many time super-cropping Diesel X Mum. The Jack's test clone is a Royal Kush Mum to keep the strain too.
Anyone need 40-50 clones? I think I'm going to have to do some fairly serious Bonsai work soon on these two. I have to get both where only one is under those t-5's.
Daniels


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Nov 26, 2010)

WHOA!
Looking good!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 26, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> My Mum's are getting too big. This Perpetual Train keeps plugging along. I Lst'd and Super-cropped both. Many time super-cropping Diesel X Mum. The Jack's test clone is a Royal Kush Mum to keep the strain too.
> Anyone need 40-50 clones? I think I'm going to have to do some fairly serious Bonsai work soon on these two. I have to get both where only one is under those t-5's.
> Daniels
> View attachment 1289741View attachment 1289742


 
Nice work D hope you had a good Thanksgiving, I see your plants definately had some turkey too....Outstanding work!
I would love to have some clones but I would probably go into some artic freezing MT zone and die. Although its been dancing around 55F in Cali...I might be ok...LOL 
BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 26, 2010)

Dammit, there goes my Top Secret.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah well I want the Rocket Booster DIY Secret Project ....LOL I forgot to mention that your Purps are BLASTING OFF...3....2....1.....


----------



## gumball (Nov 26, 2010)

they look real good daniels, too bad it aint spring, you'd have clones at every corner and cranny of the yard!! maybe you could find a patient locally in need, at least that way you dont kill 'em!! keep it up, those PR's will really take off closer to the light


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 27, 2010)

Here's my soil mix and it's analysis from Texas A&M 
This mix is 
2 c. ft. Cheap Top Soil
1 5 gal. bucket of Peat Moss, Perlite, Vermiculite
1.5 cups Blood Meal
1 cup Bone Meal
.5 cup Dolomite Lime (crushed fine)
.25 cup Epsom Salt

My sample came back over 'all Critical Levels' (CL) except for Sodium
It was 
pH 7.1 Slightly Alkaline
Conductivity 500 umho/cm Slight
Nitrate-N 49 ppm Critical Levels are CL and N is -
Phosphorus 95 ppm CL 50
Potassium 331 ppm CL 175
Calcium 2,822 ppm CL 180
Magnesium 445 ppm CL 50
Sulfur 86 ppm CL 13
Sodium 192 ppm CL -
Iron 45.10 ppm CL 4.25
Zinc 4.36 ppm CL .27
Manganese 15.36 ppm CL 1.00
Copper 1.07 ppm CL .16

I have enough of my old soil for 6 pints




for when I top these. I'll start this soil on the next up-canning. Remember this *is* for my Tomato Crop. Report even agrees.





Daniels


----------



## gumball (Nov 27, 2010)

thats good shit there, and the proofs in the pudding!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 28, 2010)

I pulled a bunch of limbs off the Diesel Mum so can fit both into the Mum chamber. These have more room now. 16" from 400W. Pics of the trimming later. 
Daniels


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 28, 2010)

sexy looking younglings daniels...


----------



## gumball (Nov 28, 2010)

very nice brother


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 28, 2010)

Here's pics to show how many clones I wasted, but oh well.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Nov 28, 2010)

Now that's a haircut!! You gonna keep a PR for a mom too? Once you top you will have those 6 clones too, hopefully!


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 28, 2010)

gumball said:


> Now that's a haircut!! You gonna keep a PR for a mom too? Once you top you will have those 6 clones too, hopefully!


Not too sure how I'll do it. Plan as of now is 6 clones 12/12 when they root in PC's, while these Veg from the Topping. I'll know which are Males, then Cull Immediately. The Male clones will go into a Ghetto cardboard box till I can collect pollen with a Cfl. Then of these 6 pull clones off each Female before I flower them. After the sexed clones finish I can have a clue to potency phenotype. Then I can pollinate a few branches of each with labeled pollen for an f2 cross. (or maybe considered a Back Crossing IDK)
My stoned rambling make sense to anyone but my high ass?
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Nov 28, 2010)

That makes sense


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 28, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Not too sure how I'll do it. Plan as of now is 6 clones 12/12 when they root in PC's, while these Veg from the Topping. I'll know which are Males, then Cull Immediately. The Male clones will go into a Ghetto cardboard box till I can collect pollen with a Cfl. Then of these 6 pull clones off each Female before I flower them. After the sexed clones finish I can have a clue to potency phenotype. Then I can pollinate a few branches of each with labeled pollen for an f2 cross. (or maybe considered a Back Crossing IDK)
> My stoned rambling make sense to anyone but my high ass?
> Daniels


Perfect sense! Yes I am HIGH ASS AS WELL! 

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 28, 2010)

I gave them all a 'Rain' tonight with 3 gallons of 6.3 pH water. My pH pen showed up so I used Apple Cider Vinegar. I also got the Peat Pots ready for when I clone these. I labeled them #1-A to #6-Alyssa. #1 will be behind for pulling it's clone.
I'm giving everything down there a Sulfur Burning tonight. I've been misting everything with Neem Oil too.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Nov 29, 2010)

even #1 is bushing out fairly well. i think she may surprise us all


----------



## NONHater (Nov 29, 2010)

Looking good as usual Daniels!


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 30, 2010)

Getting real close to pulling the clones. #2 & #3 tomorrow maybe #5 & #6. #2 & #3 are ready to feed the Jacks for sure. #4 a day or two behind. #1 a couple weeks. Clones go to the 16 Oz. cup and into PC's to flower with a week veg max. These 6 I'll up-can in a couple weeks.
Daniels


----------



## bigman4270 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey byg D, The little ones look awsome my friend. Gotta watch these P/R's cause they are some hungry bitched and lighten up on ya pretty quick as you can see.

Peace

Byg


----------



## gumball (Dec 1, 2010)

they look real good daniels, really taking off. what are they now, 2 weeks old? and as the queen said, "OFF with their heads"


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 1, 2010)

gumball said:


> they look real good daniels, really taking off. what are they now, 2 weeks old? and as the queen said, "OFF with their heads"


Seeds were planted 10-31, 3 to 5 days to sprout so closer to 4 weeks.


----------



## gumball (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow, where does the time go! Oh, up in smoke


----------



## NONHater (Dec 1, 2010)

Looking right on track D!


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 1, 2010)

I topped #2 & #3 above the third node. I was gonna do #5 & #6 but I think they need a day or two still. I fed them all a 50% dose of Jack's at 1/2 tsp./2 qts. I did above the 3rd so I can either pull the bottom 2 for more clones or pollenate them with a different male.
The tops are clones #2-A & #3-A for the Party Cup Competition. Really hoping I get a 100% from these 6. The peat pots are fully moist and they've been misted good. Amb. for the room is high 70's. It's on 20/4 but I was thinking of going 24 for a couple days. Any opinions? 
Daniels


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 1, 2010)

lookin real good daniels


----------



## gumball (Dec 1, 2010)

i knew you couldnt resist it much longer


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 1, 2010)

Yep. You know me pretty well GB. Need these clones to get rooted and into PC's. If I can harvest pollen from any of these that are male then I can cull the rest of the males for space. Getting fun now.

Daniels


----------



## gumball (Dec 2, 2010)

sounds great Daniels, there is always at least one dick in the crowd, so you should get that pollen


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 2, 2010)

I topped #5 & #6 Alyssa tonight. Above the 3rd node again. 5-A and 6-A are under the dome. 2-A & 3-A didn't look droopy at all yet. #4 is a day or two away. Look how much #1 has grown. The topped ones are looking a little pale but they had twice the Jack's as the first two feedings. The ones I topped yesterday are responding well.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Dec 2, 2010)

Little mini's, aint they cute!


----------



## NONHater (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes they are little cuties!


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 3, 2010)

I was think of misting the topped ones with a light Fish Emulsion water. They're pale and couple days from the 4th 'rain'.
I got a gallon of distilled water to calibrate my pH meter. I'll get to it later. Anyone know what pH distilled water should be? 7 is my guess, but I need to go check and calibrate it. 
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Dec 3, 2010)

It should be at 7 from everything I have read. Hit 'em with some fish poop, they will have to pick up to get the shit off their faces!


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 3, 2010)

pH calibration seemed fucked to me. To start distilled was 7.2 250ml distilled w/ pack of 6.86 so I set it to 6.8, then the packet of 4.0 came 3.5. My tap water sat for days was 7.4. I re-tested w/ new distilled and 6.8/6.9 pH test water of 6.86 was 6.9, pH 4.0 still 3.5. Tap was 7.2 distilled 6.8. Maybe the Chinese pH meter was cheap for this reason. Seems to good enough for me since all I need it for is getting 'rain' water to 6.4 area, maybe check runoff too. Never have but you never know. I just wouldn't trust it if it was very important .ie Hydro.
My lazy ass needs to go clone #4. I checked the Poop misting after dinner, and it's ready. Update soon w/ pics of the clone.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 3, 2010)

I pulled a clone from #4 tonight. I had an Oops when cutting the top. I nicked the left future branch with the scissors. So #4 will be a 3 Cola (maybe 5 if the first true sets branches take off) but now I'm hoping 4-A is a male. The Indica leaf shape and characteristics seem good. If I know #4-A is a male #4 gets culled immediately. I'll get the pollen from 4-A.
They got a Poop Misting today. I'm thinking of feeding them all a 25% dose of Jack's instead of their next 'rain'. Maybe a 1 tsp/2 qt of Fish Emulsion (5-1-1) instead. These Purple Rain do seem to be heavy feeders (as I was told). Any opinions? Jack's or Fish Poop?
#2 & #3 with #5 & #6 are all showing nice UB style 4 tops. 
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2010)

the mad hatter  do like RM3, rain on them, then finish it with a touch of nutes. i would do jacks, think they need more P & K while waiting to root, right?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey daniels I just stumbled on your grow so thought I'd take a look still have to read it all but I'm subd now after seeing the first page lol


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2010)

great pup rene, pit/boxer mix i call it. am i right???


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 4, 2010)

gumball said:


> great pup rene, pit/boxer mix i call it. am i right???


Well thank you actually he is full pit 50red 50blue love my buddy


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2010)

oh, that explains the longer snout then, he is gorgous. daniels has a blue who closely resembles him. i have a brindled boxer, shes a ball of energetic fun


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 4, 2010)

gumball said:


> oh, that explains the longer snout then, he is gorgous. daniels has a blue who closely resembles him. i have a brindled boxer, shes a ball of energetic fun


I don't recall daniels mentioning that I love pits boxers as well but pits have a bad name and they are great family dogs! And I'm glad the only way I resemble my dog is we are both gorgeous


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> I don't recall daniels mentioning that I love pits boxers as well but pits have a bad name and they are great family dogs! And I'm glad the only way I resemble my dog is we are both gorgeous


i agree 100%, pits have bad names, and are sometimes raised for the wrong reason. but its like any other creation, if you bring them up with love and compassion that is how they will be, if you bring them up with hate and bad ways, that is how they will be. i can see yours was raised with love and compassion. 

here is my koda, hope you dont mid daniels
View attachment 1304633


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 4, 2010)

Awe that a good looking dog ya have and well really idk about that statement my buddy was a rescue and he wasd never vicious unless a man makes a move toward me he doesn't like poor guy was brought up almost a year in hate but we loved each other from day one it depends on the dog as well as the environment imo


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2010)

very true, they are all individuals after all, just animal individuals!


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a pit bull named Cassius, but I usually call him Cash. He's my buddy. Follows me around most of the time. I used a CD to reflect sun light that he chased. He had so much fun we do it whenever I go smoke outside if it's sunny enough. Frantic excitement with tail wagging. He'll chase it as long as I'll keep playing. I take a flashlight's red laser pointer at night outside. He'll chase that across the yard frantically too.
They are great dogs. He has played with my friends' children many times.
At the Hippie Gardener's b-day bbq my cousin brought her tiny dog. She nearly died getting fixed, so she kinda has puppy cerebral palsy. In front of the whole family she chased him, leaping to nip his butt. Three laps around the yard with him hiding under the table till he wanted to try a race again. Everyone was howling in laughter.
Daniels


----------



## NONHater (Dec 4, 2010)

+REP on that ocean shot!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 4, 2010)

Mighty fine guy you got there daniels I can't have mine around little dogs he thinks they are toys and well he gets aggressive at times with other dogs as he was the runt in a litter bred for fighting he was chained up and used for the others to attack


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2010)

NONHater said:


> +REP on that ocean shot!


thanks, i thought I removed that one! oh well, how many white guys you know that look like me? umm, BUNCHES  She loved to jump away from the waves as they crashed into her. she dragged me all over that beach cause I couldnt run as fast in the water



rene112388 said:


> Mighty fine guy you got there daniels I can't have mine around little dogs he thinks they are toys and well he gets aggressive at times with other dogs as he was the runt in a litter bred for fighting he was chained up and used for the others to attack


now that is horrible, to bad we cant treat the people that did it to him the way they treated him  



Danielsgb said:


> I have a pit bull named Cassius, but I usually call him Cash. He's my buddy. Follows me around most of the time. I used a CD to reflect sun light that he chased. He had so much fun we do it whenever I go smoke outside if it's sunny enough. Frantic excitement with tail wagging. He'll chase it as long as I'll keep playing. I take a flashlight's red laser pointer at night outside. He'll chase that across the yard frantically too.
> They are great dogs. He has played with my friends' children many times.
> At the Hippie Gardener's b-day bbq my cousin brought her tiny dog. She nearly died getting fixed, so she kinda has puppy cerebral palsy. In front of the whole family she chased him, leaping to nip his butt. Three laps around the yard with him hiding under the table till he wanted to try a race again. Everyone was howling in laughter.
> Daniels


cash is great daniels!! i keep thinking he is blue, but he has the black kinda color. he must change colors in different light !!!


----------



## NONHater (Dec 4, 2010)

Few years from now I'll be thinking about that pic when I'm doing it myself..can't come soon enough.


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 4, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Mighty fine guy you got there Daniels I can't have mine around little dogs he thinks they are toys and well he gets aggressive at times with other dogs as he was the runt in a litter bred for fighting he was chained up and used for the others to attack


Glad to hear you could save him before he was hurt worse. Those people should used as something to attack before they have to put the fighting dogs down. 
That little Jazzy was raised around big dogs, I guess. For being 8 lbs. she didn't seem to think the 90 lb. Cash was anything to be scared of. I do watch him with other dogs pretty closely. I can train, but breeding is breeding. 
He is definitely more black than blue. Very playful. He knows I am the Alpha in this 'pack'
Daniels


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 4, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Glad to hear you could save him before he was hurt worse. Those people should used as something to attack before they have to put the fighting dogs down.
> That little Jazzy was raised around big dogs, I guess. For being 8 lbs. she didn't seem to think the 90 lb. Cash was anything to be scared of. I do watch him with other dogs pretty closely. I can train, but breeding is breeding.
> He is definitely more black than blue. Very playful. He knows I am the Alpha in this 'pack'
> Daniels


Well that is not even the worst of scoobys story (he was already named) the guy had gone to jail and he had been in a backing box when my buddy found him been there 3 1/2 weeks living off his own feces! Was sick when I got him maybe 20lbs near death I had to take him! But I'm sure jail will bring him the karma he deserves!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 4, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> I have a pit bull named Cassius, but I usually call him Cash. He's my buddy. Follows me around most of the time. I used a CD to reflect sun light that he chased. He had so much fun we do it whenever I go smoke outside if it's sunny enough. Frantic excitement with tail wagging. He'll chase it as long as I'll keep playing. I take a flashlight's red laser pointer at night outside. He'll chase that across the yard frantically too.
> They are great dogs. He has played with my friends' children many times.
> At the Hippie Gardener's b-day bbq my cousin brought her tiny dog. She nearly died getting fixed, so she kinda has puppy cerebral palsy. In front of the whole family she chased him, leaping to nip his butt. Three laps around the yard with him hiding under the table till he wanted to try a race again. Everyone was howling in laughter.
> Daniels
> View attachment 1304661View attachment 1304662


THATS THE LIFE RIGHT THERE!!!! I AM JEALOUS!!!! Great Dogs bro!!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 4, 2010)

I gave all but #1 a 'Rain' with pH 6.4 water about 32oz. each. Then I fed them with a 1/4tsp./qt of Jack's slowly. #1 will get her 'rain' tomorrow or Monday. 
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 4, 2010)

very nice little Purps


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2010)

damn, they are some hungry little bitches!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 4, 2010)

Here's some pics to show what 4 hrs after the 'Rain' & Jacks did for them.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 4, 2010)

Here's Alyssa kinda showing. It seems like more than the small hue change pics don't show.


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 4, 2010)

Here's some pics of the Diesel Cross I named Noel. She had the worst of the spider mites. Been a couple weeks since I saw anything to worry about. She's at the beginning of her 5th week into flowering. This strain has been about 85 days of 12/12.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Dec 5, 2010)

shes a big girl


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 5, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Here's some pics to show what 4 hrs after the 'Rain' & Jacks did for them.
> Daniels
> View attachment 1305581View attachment 1305584View attachment 1305585View attachment 1305583View attachment 1305582View attachment 1305586View attachment 1305587


D,

I was wondering if you were going to transplant your Purps in a larger container? If so what size is next or what will be the final size of the container. 

Those little Purps are amazing and I am glad I got to see you make it rain on them at such a small size. I will be doing the same on my next grow.

Noel looks amazing!


----------



## bigman4270 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey Daniels, things looking really good. I told ya those little ones can get hungry but it looks like your getting cought up with em after the last feeding. 


View attachment 1307313

This is Meg who was tied to a tree across the street and left by her owner. She is a little shy but once she gets to know ya, she's a lover. This is last christmas. Hope ya don't mind. Oh and did I mention she is a cold girl. She loves that heat. Everyone's buddies are awesome. Happy Holliday's!!!!!

Peace Byg


----------



## gumball (Dec 5, 2010)

Great pup Byg! Is that one of the ones that climb the tree in your backyard?


----------



## bigman4270 (Dec 5, 2010)

gumball said:


> Great pup Byg! Is that one of the ones that climb the tree in your backyard?


She is. I'll have to get some more pics up of her and the Border Collie climbing the tree.


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 5, 2010)

gumball said:


> thanks, i thought I removed that one! oh well, how many white guys you know that look like me? umm, BUNCHES  She loved to jump away from the waves as they crashed into her. she dragged me all over that beach cause I couldnt run as fast in the water
> cash is great daniels!! i keep thinking he is blue, but he has the black kinda color. he must change colors in different light !!!


Oh I'm sure all us white guys look alike.  I bet Cash would be right there 'attacking' the waves. This summer he chased water from a sprinkler for untold hours.



rene112388 said:


> But I'm sure jail will bring him the karma he deserves!


May his asshole squeak like a whistle from the untold "special" friends in there.


bekindbud said:


> THATS THE LIFE RIGHT THERE!!!! I AM JEALOUS!!!! Great Dogs bro!!!


Yea, he is the king of the nap.



gumball said:


> shes a big girl


If she didn't take 85 days flowering I'd love her more. Great smoke, if you have patience. Great for SCROG if I try it.



bekindbud said:


> D, I was wondering if you were going to transplant your Purps in a larger container? If so what size is next or what will be the final size of the container.
> Those little Purps are amazing and I am glad I got to see you make it rain on them at such a small size. I will be doing the same on my next grow.
> Noel looks amazing!


I'm liking RM3's 'Rain' too. I'm going for a solid journal as we go for the P.R. since I'll breed it. They will go to a No. 2 Nursery Pot next. They are 9" across and 8" tall. I've always assumed 1 gallon. I've used the No.4 as the final pot. They do fit into a 5 gal. bucket for the 'drowning'. I may see if the greenhouse has a No.3 for a final. I'm thinking of less size but fitting 3 where 2 are and 2 in Fridge/Freezer instead of 1. 
The clones aren't wilting at all so hopefully all will root and #1 will be ready soon.



bigman4270 said:


> Hey Daniels, things looking really good. I told ya those little ones can get hungry but it looks like your getting caught up with em after the last feeding.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1307312View attachment 1307313
> ...


She looks like a bunch of fun. Great dogs everyone. These Purple Rain are some hungry girls. I've done a fat girls or two with joy. I'll feed them all they want I'm just overly worried of over-doing it. I'll keep bumping it up till I see a tip looking burnt. I'll get some pics later. All are happy. Cash loves staying warm, yet will follow me and the laser light outside at the drop if a dime.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 5, 2010)

Here's a quick full shot.


----------



## gumball (Dec 5, 2010)

looks like you may have to start adding the last quart with nutes when you make it rain since they look to need it so badly. maybe just a plant food spike, LOL


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 6, 2010)

I got a pic of some Buds I trimmed with a dog statue I got from my Grandma many years ago.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Dec 6, 2010)

That dog looks uber happy  that's what they should put on St. Bernards necks, a bud keg!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 6, 2010)

man daniels that is freakin great. who needs the whiskey, fill that barrel with buds


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 6, 2010)

I made it 'Rain' on #1. She was ready. I misted them all with some Neem Oil spray. I had spider mites near them weeks ago. No sign of any just a precaution. Tonight I'll use the Sulfur Burner after all lights go out. I'll go the 50% Jack's on #2-#6 tomorrow. Color is already better.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Dec 7, 2010)

#1 sure is picking up for being a couple days behind all the others. i guess it has to live up to it's name


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 7, 2010)

#1 has some work to do to catch up. It sprouted a week after the last, and 10 days after the first. The 'rain' did it well over night.


I fed #2-#6 a 50% Jack's (1/2tsp/2qt.) with 1/4 tsp./2qt. Pro-teKt. It's pH was 6.8
#4 is gonna be a tri-clops. I got a side shot of #6 too Clones are still looking promising.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 8, 2010)

They are loving yesterday's feeding of 1/2 tsp/2 qt. I added a 1/4 tsp. Pro-teKt for some silica. The pH was 6.8 (except #1)
The clones are doing fine. #2-A has the tips lightening a bit. Hoping to see some edges yellowing to tell me roots are going.
I got some seeds from a friend yesterday. I will start some Super Skunk seeds tomorrow. They will go real quick to flowering. Thinking 4 as I want a male or two to choose from for the breeding with this P.R. I also want to back cross one SS with the SS pollen he sent. This SS should be a great IBL to cross into this P.R.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Dec 9, 2010)

i'm loving the little babys, and Dr Frankensteins lab is gonna be turning out some great things with all that breeding


----------



## bigman4270 (Dec 9, 2010)

Looking good brother!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 9, 2010)

those little Purp clones are rocking out.....quick question about your clones, when do you start to make it rain on them?


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 9, 2010)

bigman4270 said:


> Looking good brother!


hey Big hows it going bro?


----------



## bigman4270 (Dec 9, 2010)

bekindbud said:


> hey Big hows it going bro?


Doing well my friend. just plugging along with the grow. I'll be doing a update on the ladies later today or tomorrow. How you doing?

Big


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 9, 2010)

bekindbud said:


> those little Purp clones are rocking out.....quick question about your clones, when do you start to make it rain on them?


 Long time. They'll get dampened off, then watered. Then up-canned. These will get a normal feeding first. Not sure how I'll do the clones. They go to 16 oz. cups to veg about 1 week then flowered. This 'rain' technique may not work with these. They go to PC's so maybe hard to do. I may do some modification of it. Stoned rambling for, I guess we'll all see.

Here's the 4 Super Skunk seeds I'm starting later today. I have them in water with a drop of Superthrive soaking for a few hours. This time I filled the cups 2/3 instead of full. I added water with a syringe to get them fully moist. I used the Flairform TwinTech 1-1-3. Once the seeds sprout I'll fill them to just under the cotyledons. I'll add the Peat Pots with the clones. 
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Dec 9, 2010)

Can't wait to see this new strain show off her buD!!


----------



## NONHater (Dec 9, 2010)

Startin more! And some Super Skunk? Nice D!


----------



## gumball (Dec 9, 2010)

he has to do something since its too cold to tinker in the garage during the winter


----------



## xivex (Dec 9, 2010)

Daniels I got some Heirloom Super Skunk from a buddy recently. Grower from Norcal says it has been growing in the family since the 70's...its dank shit for sure.


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 9, 2010)

I made the fifth 'Rain' on #2-#6 with a 6.4 pH. I think I'm seeing some differences like #5 & #6. #5 is tighter node spacing compared with #6. Kinda seeing some of that Sativa influence.
I started 4 Super Skunk seeds today around 2pm. We'll see how fast they start.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 9, 2010)

Johnny Apple Tree

Recipe

Sugar Leaf Trim
2 Tuaca 50ml
1 After Shock 50 ml
1 Sour Apple Pucker 50 ml
2 packages Spiced Apple Cider
1 cup Hot Water
Everclear as needed

I made the Canna Apple Cider tonight.





I used sugar leaf trim I ran through my coffee grinder. I added the alcohol (only a bit of Everclear). Then micro-waved the cup of water in a Glass Measuring Bowl. I mixed the two packs of Spiced Cider Mix into the water fully. I poured it into the Mason jar then double boiled it after adding some Everclear. This is only so it's done sooner. I boiled the tincture for 10 to 15 minutes. I let it cool and added more Everclear to fill the jar. I'll flip it every day. I would go 4 weeks, but dbl. boiling should speed it up by a week. Still learning, but I get why it should help it be ready sooner.
I think a mug of hot water with a shot or two will be good for a cold ass Montana evening.






Daniels





​


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey daniels how's it going? I finally read all the thread I know took forever I am a busy girl but I am impress looks great! I'm definitely keeping up now


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 9, 2010)

*




Lowryder Easy Ryder AKA Lowryder #2 x AK47 Closet Grow 400 watt HPS *

CHECK OUT MY JOURNAL FOR 
*Lowryder #2 x AK47 *

THANKS FOR CHECKING
​


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 9, 2010)

So who are you? Never seen you post on anything of mine so nice spam-mercial.


----------



## gumball (Dec 10, 2010)

Aint they great daniels, everyone want thread followers but no one wants to earn them!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 10, 2010)

haha man no matter what you say you will still get at least 3-5 sometimes more per journal. i get pm's all the time saying help me....i think who are you? haha

how was the cana cider daniels? looks tasty and how well did it work?

peace


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 10, 2010)

gumball said:


> Aint they great Daniels, everyone want thread followers but no one wants to earn them!


Yep, I looked it was a journal which I forgot they even have. I'm missing all the good stuff with those. The guys I follow here never mention them at all. 1 friend (a Mod) in the 6 months as a member. Annoying.



crazytrain14 said:


> haha man no matter what you say you will still get at least 3-5 sometimes more per journal. i get pm's all the time saying help me....i think who are you? haha
> 
> how was the canna cider Daniels? looks tasty and how well did it work?
> 
> peace


Big morning  and didn't see the beginning where I said I made it _Tonight_?
I'll sample it with the Canna Kahlua I made. Thinking good from the smell of the dbl. boiling and tasting the fork I was stirring with. 
I'll get a good update soon.
Daniels


----------



## NONHater (Dec 10, 2010)

What I would do for some Johny Apple Seed!


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 10, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Hey Daniels how's it going? I finally read all the thread I know took forever I am a busy girl but I am impress looks great! I'm definitely keeping up now


Glad you got caught up. Never ending fun.

They loved the 'rain' yesterday. I re-arranged the trays to start spacing them gradually.. #1 gets it's first 50% Jack's today so I'll get the clone in a day or two. This time I'll give a shot of Jack's after to head off the yellow leaves. I got a pic today of #6 next to #5 where you can see the difference I mentioned yesterday after the spurt overnight.
The pic of #2-A & #3-A I think the tips are getting pale, more so on 3-A. I think those two are close to start damping off. 2-A to 4-A got watered as the cups were getting dry. I will start getting the 16 oz. cups ready today. The PC's need cleaned and I need to decide where to put the Cfl one. As in which room. 
Daniels






#6 & #5 showing variation







#2-A & #3-A







Rest of the Pics


----------



## bigman4270 (Dec 10, 2010)

Right on Daniels. They are looking awesome my friend. You can definitely see the two pheno's showing up. Both Cowboy and I experienced the same thing. One is a leggy bitch and the other is nice and squatty. I chopped the short pheno at 57 days and it was a nice berry flavored and smell with a more up high. I let the tall girl go another 10 days and she was very spicy smelling again and had a nice kinda peppery taste to her now she is fully cured. Might just be me though about the pepper thing. 

I am going to be germing some tall pheno Purple Rain beans I got for X-mas and a couple femmed strains too. Will do an update in the Multi thread on Sunday and let ya know what they will be. 

Peace

Byg


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 11, 2010)

#1 got topped today, so clone #1-A is waiting to root with the others. #2-A and #3-A have been in the open air for at least 6 hrs. and not droopy at all. I got a new veg Cfl light set up. I'll add pics of the new set up on the next big update. Those Super Skunk seeds should be sprouting soon.
Daniels


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 11, 2010)

lookin good man


----------



## IAm5toned (Dec 11, 2010)

ah, your so much better at cloning than i am..... mine always look like shit till they start growing again.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 11, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> ah, your so much better at cloning than i am..... mine always look like shit till they start growing again.


Master D does clone very well. I hope one day I can have clones looking that healthy. I still never cloned a plant yet. Oh well, I will on my next grow. Maybe D can give me a quick lesson. After all I am a nOOb bro. Looks good bro keep it going!!!

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 12, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> ah, your so much better at cloning than i am..... mine always look like shit till they start growing again.


I re-organized and set it up more like yours you showed. Still love how you had the clone, & work/inspection area. Wish I could keep one as green and healthy as yours too at the end. Didn't you mention one time you've harvested a plant with green cotyledons? I seem to hold it together to about half way through flowering. Still trying to recognize nute issues earlier. 



bekindbud said:


> Master D does clone very well. I hope one day I can have clones looking that healthy. I still never cloned a plant yet. Oh well, I will on my next grow. Maybe D can give me a quick lesson. After all I am a nOOb bro. Looks good bro keep it going!!!
> 
> BKB


I almost paused to take pics as I did this one. Sorry. I've been thinking of a run through of how I do it. Key is kinda K.I.S.S.
IAm5toned has a great post on his set up.(point him to it if you could, plz IAm5toned) Keeping stuff clean is important. I never have any leafs anywhere besides a plant or a garbage can.

I wipe a razor blade & Fiskars scissors with Rubbing Alcohol. I set a cup with water (small glass seeds were in) with a drop or two of Superthrive. High % since label says 1 drop a gallon. Might me pointless or overkill, but how I do it. 
I have a Peat Pot with soil ready a day or two before fully re-wetted. I want no dry spots. I have a Philips screwdriver ready to poke a hole in the center. 
I have my Root Tone open & ready (also tried the FlairForm product on half this time) FF poured in the bottom of a Styrofoam cup (point is don't dip in the FF bottle). I have a cup with the water I use for all plants (5 gallon buckets days in open air w/ Superthrive 1 drop a gallon). I have syringe (farm and feed store or vet) with a rubber hose to slowly water about 10 ml at a time. Main point here is I have everything ready, open and near.
I use the Fiskars to snip the clone, then use a razor blade to trim any node/leaf petiole. I put it into the cup as fast as I can. (less air on cut stem). I judge how deep I want the hole, then hold the screwdriver so my pointer finger makes the hole the correct depth. Look at tip to see if it is dry. I trim the leaves to reduce transpiration. Pull clone from water, lightly scrape side with blade. I mean lightly. Cut at 45 degree angle, dip in powder (or FF) carefully set in hole. Lightly press edges of stem. Then I water with syringe around stem. Mist them then mist the dome. 20/4 and re-mist once a day maybe twice. Temp 75 to 80. 

If I missed some part just ask. 
Daniels


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey daniels how's it going? I haven't cloned yet and that was a very helpful post  I'm loving this thread


----------



## gumball (Dec 12, 2010)

great run down on your cloning steps daniels!


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 12, 2010)

I got a light socket on a chain for vegging plants as they dampen off. Gonna work on keeping seedlings from stretching so much until they can handle the CMH. I have that bulb off for now as it's too bright for above the dome.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 12, 2010)

I set the clones under the Cfl to see how long they can handle it. I moved the SS seeds and #1-A to the right side. #2-A & #3-A recovered as expected over night. 
I forgot to mention I fed #1 after I topped it. I used Miracid for it's 30-10-10. I used a strong dose so we'll see if it helps.
I fed the others so good update later.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 13, 2010)

The first 2 Super Skunk seeds sprouted overnight. It was SS#1 & SS #2. I watered the other clones last night then misted them this morning. Just waiting to see new growth to up-can them.
The six Purple Rain are veggin' well so far. #1 I topped is doing OK, still hasn't responded to the Miracid yet, but I think it will.
Daniels


----------



## NONHater (Dec 14, 2010)

Very nice D! Love the run down on the cloning..got that same CFL reflector lol.


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 14, 2010)

SS #3 sprouted overnight. Only SS #4 to go. I filled the first two full with soil. I'll up-can them soon. I up-canned #2-A to #6-A into their Party Cup's. #1-A is lagging behind. I'll veg these a week or so then start flowering them to see the sex. 

I made it 'Rain' on #1 to #6 tonight. I fed them all a 50% Jack's at the end. #5 is looking like my favorite.




I moved the clones around and put the 2 SS seeds by them to help with the stretching. They'll go back under the dome if I see wilting & before late tonight.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Dec 14, 2010)

i am lovin the little garden!! when you gonna up-can to larger pots? i know you said you werent gonna use as large a pot, so what you thinking 1 gallon?


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 14, 2010)

gumball said:


> i am lovin the little garden!! when you gonna up-can to larger pots? i know you said you werent gonna use as large a pot, so what you thinking 1 gallon?


Kinda fighting what to do about that. I wanna go 1 gallon but I was hoping to know the sex first. I'm thinking it will be around 20 more days for that. I'd be watering every day by then. So I guess this week some time and accept I'll waste 3 gallons of soil or so when I cull these males. I think I'll have to do all 6 at once or I'll fight the canopy level. 
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Dec 14, 2010)

sounds like a good idea. I am sure you put that used soil to some kind of good use. i put all my used soil in a pit I plan to burn, and i also put all my grass clippings and vegetable waste there too. so I will get to reuse that, even if only for houseplants.


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 14, 2010)

The H.G. calls it black gold for her flower beds outside.


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 15, 2010)

New Hood going in. Noel to FrigiDare. Super BLEACH cleaning going on. Those spider mites have no chance after this on sought coming at them. Still mildly fucking with me. Update and Pics soon.


----------



## bigman4270 (Dec 15, 2010)

Right on brother.


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey daniels man I just can't get enough of your garden I actually started some seeds when you did and mine just popped the other day but don't look as good as yours  can't wait for more pics and I love how organized you are!


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 15, 2010)

Just wait. It's getting a make over tonight.


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh I just can't wait now lol I'm impatient! My grow is getting a much needed make over since the bs with ex there is no organization I don't even remember when I fed them stupid me...but your grow is making me get in gear and reorganize


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 16, 2010)

What a Pain in the Ass this was. The cleaning & bleaching. I moved Noel out to the FrigiDare after harvesting the last of Nikki. Update on that on it's thread later.
I removed the dual HPS hood, and got new one in. I left the heavier gauge wire that ran to it's ballast. I wired that the exact same black/white to ballast. I changed the bulb to the new socket in new hood. Flip it at the timer and buzzing but no light firing. WTF 
I look it over twice and dbl. checked that it was wired the same. I'll re-look at it in the morning, just frustrating. A friend is sending me a ballast kit so if it's worst case I'll just make a new ballast box. No Timer needed as it off a 240v Timer.
I took that ballast box out to re-use later. I changed the wire going to the vegetable table to the new ballast box. New 250W CMH worked right. 
I fed all 6 of the Purple Rain a quart of water with 1 Tbs. Fish Emulsion & 1 tsp. Molasses. Real strong on the N as I'm barely keeping up. Clones and SS doing good too.
Daniels


----------



## NONHater (Dec 16, 2010)

The PR is really taking off now!


----------



## jsgamber (Dec 16, 2010)

Another morning, a couple cups of coffee and I'm caught up on another thread! 

Danielsan you definitely are one busy guy with all of the different things going on around your place! Everything looks great as usual and I'm looking forward to joining in the convo.

Here's a pic of my puppy. She's a German Short-Hair Pointer mixed with Pit. This was taken after a 5 mile run! She is the best dog I've ever had!


----------



## gumball (Dec 16, 2010)

Great dog gamber! She has one hell of a tongue!


----------



## jsgamber (Dec 16, 2010)

OMG it's crazy huge. It's so funny when we run because she starts out running all over the place and by the end of the run, she'll leapfrog ahead of me to the next shady spot to lay down until I pass her again and then she runs up to find the next shady spot.  She just turned 6 in October.


----------



## gumball (Dec 16, 2010)

My dakota does the same thing with the shady spots!


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 16, 2010)

She looks like a fun buddy. Great tongue.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 16, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> She looks like a fun buddy. Great tongue.


Whats up my man. I am back now so trying to get caught up. Your plants look so good bro. I am loving those Purps!!! Keep it up D.
 
BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 16, 2010)

bekindbud said:


> Whats up my man. I am back now so trying to get caught up. Your plants look so good bro. I am loving those Purps!!! Keep it up D.
> 
> BKB


Glad you made it back. Time to up-can some of these.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 16, 2010)

So I'm a fucking idiot on this one. I used a tester and had juice. Since the bulb didn't work I tried a HPS. No fire, so I tried the MH to see if the starter somehow failed. It fired, but I did screw it in tighter. It was a new socket and I didn't want to break my CMH bulb by over tightening it. It fired up once it was fully seated in there.
Daniels


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 16, 2010)

lol ive done stuff like that many times. is the new reflector in the fridge?


----------



## jsgamber (Dec 16, 2010)

You make me feel so much better after the shit I've done!


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 16, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> lol ive done stuff like that many times. is the new reflector in the fridge?


Nope basement chamber



jsgamber said:


> You make me feel so much better after the shit I've done!


Glad I could by of help.

I upcanned #2, #3, & #6 into their 1 gallon pots and got them into this chamber under the 400W CMH. 21" from the bulb. Look at how #6 is now as tall as #2. It wasn't yesterday. I'll get the others done tomorrow. I put 5 clones under the 250W CMH with #1, #4, #5.
I'll get the 4 SS into 4" sq. pots tonight still.
Daniels


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 17, 2010)

lookin real nice man!


----------



## gumball (Dec 17, 2010)

great job brother, they all look happy and healthy, ready to fill your lungs!!


----------



## jsgamber (Dec 17, 2010)

I agree they look happy as can be. Your pics are a great representation of just how white that CMH bulb is. I looked back at a few of your older HPS pics and how yellow they look. I'm not expecting huge growth until my babies roots hit water and nutes so I remain patient. But then I haven't peeked in on them yet.


----------



## bohicular (Dec 17, 2010)

Lookin good as always... I gotta learn your magic with the 150w.


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 17, 2010)

Up-canning, feeding, & prepping to put a pair in the Fridge where the Queens were, then Marge was. 41 grams was her final weight BTW. 
Minor experiment for the clones today. Back with pics and news for who went where. Any guesses?
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 17, 2010)

So I up-canned #4 & #5. #1 can wait a few days. #5 is my favorite and I put it into a Japanese Laceleaf Maple pot.
I'm loving this new hood. I'm holding 1 or 2 degrees over the clone area and same for veg table. Everything is 5 to 7 lower. Ballast moved further away is some. Once again LOVE these CMH.

I re-set the timers on the fridge to 18/6. I'm watching the temps today but looking good so far. Only problem I'm seeing so far is the thermometer sitting on the shelf where pots will sit is holding at 45-48 while other sensors are showing 68 to low 80's. Thinking maybe some insulation foam or maybe black layer to absorb heat. Seems like soil will stay too cold. Thinking #3 and #6 since they are the tallest and lankiest. Maybe because they are males. 

The clones got an experiment today. #3-A & #6-A got 1/2 tsp. Fish Emulsion (5-1-1) w/ 1/2 tsp. Molasses / 1 Quart and #2-A, #4-A, & #5-A got 1/2 tsp. Jack's w/ 1/2 tsp. Epsom Tea/ 2 Quarts (so a 25% dose). We'll see which does better.

I got the four Super Skunk seedlings into 4" sq. pots too.
Daniels


----------



## jsgamber (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm so happy I'm sub'ed to this thread!  You bring good karma to my grow! Danielsan your babies are perfect! And my babies are beginning to look just as healthy as your babies so I must be doing something right! Thanks for the ego boost and the great pics.


----------



## gumball (Dec 18, 2010)

everything is looking great daniels, glad to see all your success


----------



## bigman4270 (Dec 18, 2010)

Damn Big D, They are looking gr8 my friend. I would tell ya to keep it up but we know you will.

Byg


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 18, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> I'm so happy I'm sub'ed to this thread!  You bring good karma to my grow! Danielsan your babies are perfect! And my babies are beginning to look just as healthy as your babies so I must be doing something right! Thanks for the ego boost and the great pics.


Glad to have you on this crazy perpetual train ride.








gumball said:


> everything is looking great Daniels, glad to see all your success


Just hoping I can keep it up.



bigman4270 said:


> Damn Big D, They are looking gr8 my friend. I would tell ya to keep it up but we know you will.
> 
> Byg


Thanks, but you guys laid some impressive tracks to keep the train on.






So if anyone was going to guess all 6 stay in the same car on the train, you would have been right.










I was planning on waiting till the six clones showed sexes first to flower these. Yesterday this testing to use the fridge isn't working well. Remote Thermometers are reading acceptable #'s, yet an old school one is holding just under 50 right at canopy level. Radiant heat is making those small leads read higher. I'll end up stunting the 2 I was gonna put in there.
So now I'm thinking I'll Lst these some and start working them down into the next week, two at the most.

Sure hope those clones start showing some new growth soon.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't want to try and heat the iNtake air supply anyhow?


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 18, 2010)

gumball said:


> Don't want to try and heat the iNtake air supply anyhow?


Been stewing over this all day. The concrete is so cold and heating the area would burn a ton of power. The airflow is to deal with such higher temps as in lowest setting for timers is 15/15. I guess I could try that but IDK if a combination would even do it. Too cold to work out there for long too. If it was my only place to grow I'm sure I could get it.
Noel in the FrigiDare is already worrying me. Soil is too cold but temps are 65 to 80's. Thinking if I can get that better for 3 more weeks.
Daniels


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 18, 2010)

try a heating pad under the pots. could be a cheap easy fix


----------



## jsgamber (Dec 18, 2010)

Or look for a twin sized waterbed on Craigslist that has a heating pad as well.


----------



## gumball (Dec 18, 2010)

well i was thinking warm the air it intakes with something you already have. for instance, do you have an actual freezer in the area, or something else that expels heat, in the area of your fridges? basically you could rig your intake with ducting and flanges to the area of heat expulsion to make use of that wasted energy. if you have a dryer, that may make a great source of humidity for certain time periods. but then you would have to put y's and what not in ducting to accommodate the dryer vent. i may have mentioned the 60 watt incandescent or halogen light wrapped with HVAC metal tape placed in the air path('s). just a few idea's. maybe you run ducting from your other grow areas and use their exhaust as the frig's intake. not sure the HG is gonna like me giving you all these ideas relating to cutting ducting in from the basement to the garage. but you can tell her its GREEN


----------



## gumball (Dec 18, 2010)

you notice my continued mispelling of frig, fridge, or something there of. the green machine!!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 18, 2010)

We'll see how this works. I set it for 60. I'll watch the thermometer, and check the old one when lights come on.
Daniels


----------



## bigman4270 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey Dan, Was having the same prob and looked into these as a way to heat it withour the energy cost. IDK if it would work for you.

http://www.petco.com/product/5003/Zoo-Med-Repticare-Ceramic-Infrared-Heat-Emitters.aspx?CoreCat=RepAmpFC_Heating

Big


----------



## gumball (Dec 19, 2010)

ooohh, its infrared too


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 19, 2010)

I think it would be too much. I needed heat low too. That is too close to the bulb I burnt those two with. Perfect for a Sulfur Burner though.
68 to 74 all night. Holding fine so far today. I think Noel will be happy. I did turn it to 55 the lowest it goes. See if I can keep overnight between 65 & 70.
If I got 1 more of these I think it would work for the Fridge to make it available.


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 19, 2010)

So I did a mini-experiment to see which worked better some Fish Emulsion or Jack's on the clones. 2 got F.E. 3 got Jack's. 3 of the 5 are showing some growth today. #3-A & #6-A are the F.E. and #2-A is the Jack's all showing growth. #4-A is worrying me a bit. #5-A still perky though.
#1 is ready to up-can soon. SS are keeping up.
The 5 in 1 gal. pots will be ready for a 'Rain' soon. They're at 7 am to 11pm working down.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 20, 2010)

Looks good bro, very nice PURPS!!!

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 20, 2010)

Clones are doing OK, but 5-A & 4-A less so. I think 2-A, 3-A & 6-A are going to the PC soon.
We're down to 15 hours of light now on these Main 5.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Dec 21, 2010)

wow, the originals are getting huge. you picked a mom yet?


----------



## Easy420forme (Dec 21, 2010)

Nicely done Dan. You are an excellent cloner. So is it a wash on the Fish vs. Jack?


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 21, 2010)

gumball said:


> wow, the originals are getting huge. you picked a mom yet?


Great question Gumball. Still trying to decide on that one. So I'm considering this. Pull a clone from each of these 6 to show it's a female. I can decide the best when the clones are done. Lovin' #5 though, so IDK.
So a huge ? in breeding is the male. Hard to tell which one is better. So since I'm breeding the Purple Rain I want the shorter squatter pheno. & the more purple the better.
Since you brought it up I've been thinking about another problem I have. I think I have to pull a couple clones from my Mums to re-start Mums. I want to keep these strains, but 4 to 6 months more? They have been trimmed twice, and will need another hair cut in a week or two. I'll need to fit three Mums there.
I'm gonna end up pulling clones and putting them into the crock pot.
Kinda kills me to kill 2 plants dying to be flowered. Just have no room. Super Skunk is trailing too.



Easy420forme said:


> Nicely done Dan. You are an excellent cloner. So is it a wash on the Fish vs. Jack?


Undecided. Both I fed the Fish poop were strong going into that, and of the Jack's 3 #3-A was the most to take off. I think a 5-1-1 (F.E) was more needed than a 2-2-2 ratio.

I got three clones into the E-Series PC today. They start flowering tomorrow.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 21, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Great question Gumball. Still trying to decide on that one. So I'm considering this. Pull a clone from each of these 6 to show it's a female. I can decide the best when the clones are done. Lovin' #5 though, so IDK.
> So a huge ? in breeding is the male. Hard to tell which one is better. So since I'm breeding the Purple Rain I want the shorter squatter pheno. & the more purple the better.
> Since you brought it up I've been thinking about another problem I have. I think I have to pull a couple clones from my Mums to re-start Mums. I want to keep these strains, but 4 to 6 months more? They have been trimmed twice, and will need another hair cut in a week or two. I'll need to fit three Mums there.
> I'm gonna end up pulling clones and putting them into the crock pot.
> ...


Looking very nice. Quick question though about cloning....How long to you approximately wait after you plant the clipping and switch to 12/12? Does a clipping take the same amount of time to show sex then a plant that has been vegging for like 50 days? Thanks Daniels

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 21, 2010)

bekindbud said:


> Looking very nice. Quick question though about cloning....How long to you approximately wait after you plant the clipping and switch to 12/12? Does a clipping take the same amount of time to show sex then a plant that has been vegging for like 50 days? Thanks Daniels
> 
> BKB


The clones seem to take a couple weeks to show they are ready to begin (roots are going), but I'd still wait a week or two. I'm seeing strong new growth so I think they are ready. Yea, they do take the same time. It's the hours of darkness for a chemical to build up, then with light that chemical reverts to it's dormant state. Once the plant has that build up for a few days it thinks fall is coming. A plant vegged a week or 10 weeks will show pretty much the same.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 21, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> The clones seem to take a couple weeks to show they are ready to begin (roots are going), but I'd still wait a week or two. I'm seeing strong new growth so I think they are ready. Yea, they do take the same time. It's the hours of darkness for a chemical to build up, then with light that chemical reverts to it's dormant state. Once the plant has that build up for a few days it thinks fall is coming. A plant vegged a week or 10 weeks will show pretty much the same.
> Daniels


Thanks for the answers Daniels
THIS BUDS FOR YOU!

Some BlueDream I picked up.
I love my MMJ card!!!
BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 21, 2010)

I decided to up-can the last clone #1-A into it's 16 oz. cup today. 
I fed the four Super Skunk a 1.5-1.2-2 Flair Form for seedlings. I watered around the edges to promote roots to spread.
I fed #1 a 100% Jack's (1/2 tsp./qt.) with a 1/2 tsp. Fish Emulsion & 1 tsp. Epsom Tea. So it's ahead of the other 5 by a couple doses of Jack's.
I fed #2-#6 a 200% Jack's (2 tsp./gal.) with 1 tsp. da Fish Poop & 1 tsp. Epsom Tea. I decided to move #4 back to the veg table for a while.
Tomorrow I do a temp. test because I got a heater for the Fridge. Not sure if it will hold low enough, but we'll see.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Dec 21, 2010)

bekindbud said:


> Thanks for the answers Daniels
> THIS BUDS FOR YOU!
> View attachment 1338396
> Some BlueDream I picked up.
> ...


thats a sweet bud, i just picked up some bluedream too, well a while ago, but it looks the exact same with the long hairs and the darker green color. nice BUD


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 21, 2010)

gumball said:


> thats a sweet bud, i just picked up some bluedream too, well a while ago, but it looks the exact same with the long hairs and the darker green color. nice BUD


Taste,smell,smoke and affect are insane too!!!! 

Daniels I cant believe how fast those Purps are taking off. They are looking very nice and I love the overhead shot of them, very nice!!!!

BKB


----------



## gumball (Dec 21, 2010)

plants looking great daniels, those super skunk took off fast. i bet they will be stinky!!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 21, 2010)

gumball said:


> plants looking great daniels, those super skunk took off fast. i bet they will be stinky!!


Pardon my highness right now cause I slammed two bowls of that BlueDream.....Am I thinking the 4 large plants that are topped Daniels Purps? or are they Super Skunk? Damn I thought the large topped ones were the Purps.... Either way some clarifying for me would be helpful they are look awesome anyway!


BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 21, 2010)

The Main 6 are Purple Rain from RMC. 5 are up-canned into 1 gal. #1 is a week behind. All 6 clones with a -A are their tops from the UB style topping. The 4 seedlings are the SS from another friend. last sprouted the 14th. So nice vigor for 1 week. Oh, just wait it will get silly from here on out.





There will spliting chambers with some planned experiments, then some pollen collecting & painting colas with it.
Daniels


----------



## jsgamber (Dec 21, 2010)

bekindbud said:


> Thanks for the answers Daniels
> THIS BUDS FOR YOU!
> View attachment 1338396
> Some BlueDream I picked up.
> ...





gumball said:


> thats a sweet bud, i just picked up some bluedream too, well a while ago, but it looks the exact same with the long hairs and the darker green color. nice BUD





bekindbud said:


> Taste,smell,smoke and affect are insane too!!!!
> 
> Daniels I cant believe how fast those Purps are taking off. They are looking very nice and I love the overhead shot of them, very nice!!!!
> 
> BKB


Now I know I'm in the right place! 

On my way to the hydro store to pick up my new netpots and hydroton I stopped by my dispensary to pick up my weekly medicine. Scored a 1/4 of Blue Dream for $65! Also picked up an eighth of Louis. My little Xmas present! 

I guess I'm looking forward to my Blue Dream baby to get some big buds! Now to go figure out how hydroton works.


----------



## jsgamber (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh yeah....Daniels, almost forgot about you!   

*Your babies are looking crazy good!*


----------



## NONHater (Dec 22, 2010)

Damn D plants are really getting big now! Sorry if I missed it in your last post but how old is the PR seeds now?


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 22, 2010)

Planted on Halloween. Most sprouted in 3 or 4 days. #1 took an extra week, but my bad for planting it too deep. They're lovin' that high dose of nutes. Clone #1-A I up-canned yesterday is looking like it's gonna take off. Just #4-A still worried about. Your clones are looking better today.
Daniels


----------



## NONHater (Dec 22, 2010)

Ya there hanging in there. Can't wait for them to really start taking off once they build up a good root structure. 

That PR is really taking off...they look older but that's always a good thing.


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 23, 2010)

They're happy from the feeding. I think I'm gonna flip these to flowering tomorrow. I was thinking today, I seem to have problems from vegging them too much. Even losing half to males will fill this as is. If I sex these then add #4, & #1 I should get them going. 
These 3 Clones are showing a bit of new growth. Nutes coming soon for them.
I'll be able to use the Fridge after the Holidays. These Heaters flipped the garage breaker today. Just once and never again all day, but solution is un-plug the real extra fridge in there. It's being used for food for Christmas. The H.G. says I can after the weekend so in time for 3 clones then the SS.
Daniels


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 23, 2010)

keep on keepin on brotha


----------



## gumball (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah Dan the Man! I think flowering now is the right time. Plus you have quantity of plants so you don't need the extra veg time!! They are looking good! Man them super skunk will be taking off like a bottle rocket soon!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 23, 2010)

I started Four flowering today. I used a couple books to keep the canopy even. They are between 12" & 16".
Daniels


----------



## bigman4270 (Dec 23, 2010)

Those two in the back are the tall pheno it looks like? They look nice and green now brother.

Peace

Big


----------



## gumball (Dec 23, 2010)

they do look good. i think that is a good amount of veg growth, shouldnt over grow your space so much now


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 25, 2010)

Got a great gift for trimming.
https://www.zenportindustries.com/main/H355C-Curved-Microblade-Pruner-p254.html

Merry Christmas everybody.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 26, 2010)

I think I can see some tiny balls on #3-A. Nice growth for 3 days. It's the tallest.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Dec 26, 2010)

glad to hear you found sex. now we need a girl!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 26, 2010)

gumball said:


> glad to hear you found sex. now we need a girl!!!


What a great time for mating.....holidays!!!! LOL maybe a candle light Nutrient fix to get them in the mood....


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 28, 2010)

We have a confirmed male. #3 is so #3-A goes to a daddy holding spot for pollen collection. Update with pics later.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 28, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> We have a confirmed male. #3 is so #3-A goes to a daddy holding spot for pollen collection. Update with pics later.
> Daniels


DO you have any idea of what you might cross it with? Plants look good man, nice work D. Hope you had a great Christmas bud!

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 28, 2010)

bekindbud said:


> DO you have any idea of what you might cross it with? Plants look good man, nice work D. Hope you had a great Christmas bud!
> 
> BKB


I wanted the more Indica pheno-type of this cross to back cross to it's female of the stronger Indica leaf female. I'll use this pollen for some of that to it's matching female type and a bud of the other type. I'll cross it with the Super Skunk too for a new f1.
I may still get *that* male in 3 of these I have no clue about.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 28, 2010)

*#3-A showed sex.
*#3 was a male so clone #3-A will be moved a spot to harvest it's pollen for later breeding. I took pics of #3 and chopped it down. 
I dug the root ball out and buried a cup in the pot for #4-A to be higher for my veg table. That cup has tiny pin holes so no roots can escape the first cup.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 28, 2010)

I moved #5-A into the E-Series to start flowering. #5 is looking like a lady so far, but we'll see. #1-A is looking good now and showing new growth. 
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 28, 2010)

Here's the 4 Super Skunk.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 28, 2010)

I made it 'rain' on #6 with 2 1/2 gal. 6.4 pH water then fed her (damn near sure it's a her from her clone too).
She got 3/4 tsp. Jack's, 1 tsp. Morbloom (0-10-10) & 1/2 tsp. Apple Juice in a quart of water to finish her 'rain'. So it's Jack's is up to 300% or the outdoor dose of 1 tbs./Gallon.
I moved #4 into the flowering chamber too.I re-arranged a bit too.*
Daniels





*


----------



## gumball (Dec 28, 2010)

man they all look so good. how is the temps doing in the frig's? that super skunk looks familiar, those leaves have a striking resemblance  they seem to like all that food your giving. i am having to up the doses on mine too, they are hungry like a fox!!! take care buddy, been meaing to get back to you, hope your holiday was/is good, mine is/was


----------



## NONHater (Dec 28, 2010)

Its been a joy watchin these beauties grow up!


----------



## bigman4270 (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice job my friend! They look great!

Big


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 29, 2010)

I made it 'rain' on #2 & #5 today. I finished it with the same dose as #6 got yesterday.
I put #6 on a smaller bucket to help get the canopy level. 
I also fed the clones in the PC. 1/2 tsp. Jack's & 1/4 tsp. Morbloom, 1/4 tsp. Epsom Tea./qt.
I gave the Super Skunk their first 'rain' today. I finished it with a strong dose of da Fish Poop.(1 tsp/qt) I put them under the CMH now.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 30, 2010)

Daniels, you got some beautiful and healthy looking plants...great effin job. Cant wait to see them bud up bro!

BKB


----------



## jsgamber (Dec 30, 2010)

Daniels you have got quite the green thumb!! I've been trying to get one of those but my thumb is still a bit yellow!


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 30, 2010)

bekindbud said:


> Daniels, you got some beautiful and healthy looking plants...great effin job. Cant wait to see them bud up bro!
> 
> BKB


Me either. It's coming soon.



jsgamber said:


> Daniels you have got quite the green thumb!! I've been trying to get one of those but my thumb is still a bit yellow!


Thanks. Seems to be coming together smoothly so far.

I got a second 1 gal. pot with a 16 oz. cup so both #1-A & #4-A are in one. They got a 'rain' finished with a 1/2 tsp. Jack's / qt. I was thinking of letting them veg in there till the move into the fridge. 
After checking the ones in the E-Series I decided #2-A & #6-A are going into it with #1 & #4. The E-Series is full with these tall pheno Purple Rain. So I'll move #1-A & #4-A into the computer tomorrow.

So I'll fill the Fridge with #4 on it's 3rd day of 12/12 showing pre-flowers already. #1 is as tall as #4 but hungry. Then the 2 P.R. out of my 6 to flower there. 
I'll start #1-A & #4-A to join #5-A into the E-Series.

Gumball, you mentioned upcanning the Super Skunk and I was on it today in preparation. I got three 1 gal. pots filled with a 4" pot buried till I up can them all. I have a more level veg table tonight. Then my experiment.






I drilled several holes in the fourth 1 gal. pot. I lined it with landscape fabric. Too medicated to run through it, but called it a air pot. Air root pruning? I wanted to try those smart pots (name?) and this seemed like it was worth a shot. Anyone feel free to elaborate or correct me.

I like the leaf shape of SS #3 the best & it's shape, so I picked it. I hope #3 is a female to keep this run up. I want the pollen from a SS, so a switch may have to happen. The plan is getting these into the FrigiDare when Noel is done in two to three weeks.

Daniels


----------



## gumball (Dec 30, 2010)

yes, air pot, air pruning, BRILLIANT!!! now that thing will drink to high heaven. try to compare that one to the other 3 and tell me your thoughts. i did that with a 6 inch net pot and that coconut lining on the reveg and did not get to see it out. i think that coconut lining would be a great medium in combo with an air pot or something, but I just think the lemon skunk i have in it is a slow strain/pheno. 

on a seperate note, i think it is the fish poo curling the leaves. i flush the lemon skunk and refilled with the fish poo and some dynagro and the leaves have curled since. first time i used the fish poo and first time i seen it.


----------



## NONHater (Dec 30, 2010)

Great info and update D! Lookin good man! Happy you decided to get some pollen and going to have to try them air pots!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 31, 2010)

gumball said:


> yes, air pot, air pruning, BRILLIANT!!! now that thing will drink to high heaven. try to compare that one to the other 3 and tell me your thoughts. i did that with a 6 inch net pot and that coconut lining on the reveg and did not get to see it out. i think that coconut lining would be a great medium in combo with an air pot or something, but I just think the lemon skunk i have in it is a slow strain/pheno.
> 
> on a seperate note, i think it is the fish poo curling the leaves. i flush the lemon skunk and refilled with the fish poo and some dynagro and the leaves have curled since. first time i used the fish poo and first time i seen it.





Danielsgb said:


> Me either. It's coming soon.
> 
> Thanks. Seems to be coming together smoothly so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 31, 2010)

Quick answer from http://www.smartpots.com/

*What is air pruning?*
Air pruning is a natural process occurring when a root comes in contact with the air on the side of the porous Smart Pot wall. The root tip stops growing (pruned) and causes the remaining root to extensively branch. Now, instead of fewer circling roots, the plant develops new lateral roots. New, fibrous roots fill the Smart Pot allowing the plant to maximize uptake of both moisture and nutrients. And when the roots grow well, the plant grows well. Upon comparison, root systems that developed in a Smart Pot have a much greater mass or volume then those found in hard-sided plastic containers. Plants grown in Smart Pots have greater root mass in less soil.


Read more: FAQ's about Smart Pots, Container Growing, Container Gardening, Hydroponic Gardening ​


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 31, 2010)

Here's today's re-shuffling of these Purple Rain. #1 & #4 got fed the same flowering dose as the others after a 'rain'. They both went to the Fridge under the 150W CMH. The temps are holding around 75. I put #2-A & #6-A into the 1 gallon pots and got everything to fit.
#5 got a sunburn when it stretched overnight. I was lazy yesterday, when I should have moved the hood up. Too busy with all the other stuff but Oh, well. Fixed now.
So #1-A and #4-A are moved into the E-Series to flower.
Here's the Super Skunk with some room on the table now.
Daniels


----------



## bigman4270 (Dec 31, 2010)

Looking great my friend! I just gotta ask a quick question and sorry if I missed it earlier. but did you cut the bottoms of the cups and 4" pots? If so, is it to avoid xplant shock? 

I think your right about #3 SS. The leaves do look the best of the group. Short, fat, and stubby! Lots O indy in her.(fingers crossed)!


Peace

Big


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 31, 2010)

bigman4270 said:


> Looking great my friend! I just gotta ask a quick question and sorry if I missed it earlier. but did you cut the bottoms of the cups and 4" pots? If so, is it to avoid xplant shock?
> 
> I think your right about #3 SS. The leaves do look the best of the group. Short, fat, and stubby! Lots O indy in her.(fingers crossed)!
> 
> ...


The cups have pinholes like the buried cups. It's a competition where roots have to stay inside a 16 oz. Party cup for the 6 clones. The 1 gallon pots just keep them stable. The 4" pots are normal, this just preps them for the transplant. I'll re-wet them & pull the empty. The hole will be perfect to up-can this way.


----------



## bigman4270 (Dec 31, 2010)

Gotch ya! Nice move with the 4"ers.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 31, 2010)

Daniels you are really kicking ass with your grow. I admire your work bro!!! 

Hope everyone has a healthy and green New Year!!!! Be safe all.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's a couple of the tops of PR#2 & PR#5. These 3 are filling the chamber nicely.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 1, 2011)

The male Mayhem, in his Daddy Box is showing more balls. Finished out the month of notes.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 1, 2011)

SS #4 was the first ready after the 'rain' 3 days ago. All 4 got a F.E to finish the 'rain'. 
I'm gonna do a test. 
#4 got a 1/2 tsp. Jack's/qt. as a normal strong early dose and #3 will too as I want it even with #4 for the air pot testing. 
#1 will get this dose of Jack's + a F.E. 
#2 will get a 1/4 tsp. /qt Jack's (so 50% #3 & #4) + Pro-teKt (1/4 tsp./gal.).
Daniels


----------



## Shangeet (Jan 1, 2011)

Right on brother. Exciting this is. Pics look awesum. 
You have got your perfect new year.
I think its time to celebrate the new year in growing like that, i enjoy the party.
*Awesum post...* it will help me to nice grow in following quick steps. Keep going...


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 1, 2011)

Daniel, one of these days I'll open up my cabinet and see what you see every hour of every day! Right on!!!!


----------



## bigman4270 (Jan 1, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> Daniel, one of these days I'll open up my cabinet and see what you see every hour of every day! Right on!!!!


Everything looks awesome my friend! Have a great new year!

Peace

Big


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 2, 2011)

I fed Super Skunk #1 Jack's + Fish Emulsion (1/4 tsp.) added to the 12 oz. SS #3 got the same dose as SS #4 did yesterday. SS #2 got 50% of the Jack's dose + 1/8 tsp. Pro-teKt in the 12 oz.
So you can see the growth of SS #4 overnight so I expect the same on #3. #1 has the poop & #2 has the Silica added to the Jack's.
On these SS it seems to be 3 of one pheno and 1 of another pheno. #3 is a little different to me.

PR #1 is looking like a female to me, but we'll see. PR #4 and the 2 PR clones are all showing good growth in the Fridge too.
The male Mayhem grew overnight too. He likes his Daddy Box.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jan 2, 2011)

really, #3 looks different to you? well i am not there, but #4 looks different to me. 4 looks like the one I am growing now, taller and fewer nodes. i hope its a different pheno and not a male thing


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 3, 2011)

gumball said:


> really, #3 looks different to you? well i am not there, but #4 looks different to me. 4 looks like the one I am growing now, taller and fewer nodes. i hope its a different pheno and not a male thing


I looked closer today. #2 & #3 do look more alike and I agree yours does look more like #1 & #4 to me. Hope it's a pheno difference too.
The Super Skunk

#4 in the back left was thirsty today so everyone gets a dose of Molasses at 1/2 tsp./qt next. #4 got it today after pics. The others should be ready in the next couple days.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's the Purple Rain today.
The 2 in the Fridge showed an inch of growth (#1 & #4). Clones just plodding along.
The three under the 400W CMH are showing the tops being the Main Colas. #6 will be ready for a 'rain' tomorrow. Some Bud Porn for you pedophiles barely classified as the porn.

Daniels


----------



## bigman4270 (Jan 3, 2011)

Looking great D, Everything is coming along nicely.

Peace

Big


----------



## gumball (Jan 3, 2011)

WOW at the stretch!!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 3, 2011)

They're sure pushing their lady part up in the air, huh.
My guess by reviewing the genetics is 75% Sativa 25% Indica and looks right to me. Just hoping for the flowering to be under 9 weeks.


----------



## NONHater (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry if I missed but what are you gona do with the Male Mayhem Pollen....Is that the name of the plant and it's the PR? For the cross back? Sorry if seem lost lol. Prob should of just read back.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 3, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Sorry if I missed but what are you gonna do with the Male Mayhem Pollen....Is that the name of the plant and it's the PR? For the cross back? Sorry if seem lost lol. Prob should of just read back.


Yep, I named PR #3-A Mayhem after my best friend. It's the tall pheno of the PR, & I'll back cross it to the PR and a SS. Then I'll cross the SS male into the short pheno/ tall pheno of the PR also. So I'll have two f2's of this PR, a f1 of PR x SS, & a f1 of SS x PR. Thanks cause answering these helps me keep it lined out in my head. This is why this has been so carefully journal-ed.

Did come to another plan too. When Noel is done I'll move the 2 clones in the Fridge to join the SS in the FrigiDare. 6 plants un-topped will fit better in there to give PR #1 & #4 more room in the Fridge.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 4, 2011)

Here's #6 Alyssa and #5 that both got a 'rain' followed by a 3/4 tsp. Jack's in a quart each. I'll get #2 in a day or two when she's ready.
Post on the Super Skunk next.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 4, 2011)

Here's the four SS. I'll put up all four full sized. Next post will show side by side to show a comparison.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 4, 2011)

#2 & #3 look alike & #1 & #4 also.
Daniels
 SS #2 & SS #3
View attachment 1363275View attachment 1363274

 SS #1 & SS #4
View attachment 1363273View attachment 1363272


----------



## gumball (Jan 4, 2011)

Look at my girl and them long ass legs, LOL! Thems some sexy girls, can't wait till they become women!


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 4, 2011)

gumball said:


> Look at my girl and them long ass legs, LOL! Thems some sexy girls, can't wait till they become women!


Dirty old man!!!


But hey I know what you mean!!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 4, 2011)

gumball said:


> Look at my girl and them long ass legs, LOL! Thems some sexy girls, can't wait till they become women!





jsgamber said:


> Dirty old man!!!
> 
> 
> But hey I know what you mean!!!


Someday when I grow up I want to be a hermit, then I can be a Dirty Old Man in his finest. One can hope and dream.

So #2 was jealous of her sisters getting a full meal so she got droopy. I made it 'rain' on her then the same Jack's.

I also had to remove the plants from the fridge to lower the shelf again. #1 isn't doing a male stretch and showing white hairs. Re-set better again. Clones are a bit low, but will join the SS soon into the FrigiDare.
Daniels


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 4, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> Someday when I grow up I want to be a hermit, then I can be a Dirty Old Man in his finest. One can hope and dream.
> 
> So #2 was jealous of her sisters getting a full meal so she got droopy. I made it 'rain' on her then the same Jack's.
> 
> ...


Dude, there's good news and then well better news. After 50 years I've learned that no matter how many years you put on a body, you'll just never grow up!  Oh, and it still doesn't stop you from practicing and becoming the best dirty old man of the century!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 5, 2011)

Daniels your SS are looking very nice, damn bro all your plants have ZERO flaws....I could only imagine how insane your grow will look with nice buds. Cant wait. Great work and those are seriously healthy plants bro!

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 5, 2011)

I fed the three in the PC today. They got 1/2 tsp. Jacks, 1/4 tsp. Morbloom / qt.
I'm trying to get the motivation up to take clones from 2 Mums. When I do I'll re-pot them and do major Bonsai trimming. I have to do this to keep these strains for later. 
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 5, 2011)

Daniels, how are those smart pots working out? How are they for making it rain? seems it would be very easy drainage?

BKB


----------



## bigman4270 (Jan 5, 2011)

garden a said:


> has any1 eva used bud blood or big bud and overdrive with canna a&b and canna boost and pk 13/14 then?????????????and if so how much wud i use and when i grow in coco


If ya read any of his thread you would see that he uses Jacks and Fish Emulsion. If ya did a little search ya would have found this!

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/225396-official-canna-coco-nutrients-thread.html

Shouldn't just spam the thread brother!

Peace

Big


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 5, 2011)

garden a said:


> has any1 eva used bud blood or big bud and overdrive with canna a&b and canna boost and pk 13/14 then?????????????and if so how much wud i use and when i grow in coco


I helped someone today you saw so If you have read this thread you'd see I'd never use those canna specific nutrients. My guess is you wasted more money than you should have. So I have NO Fucking Idea. Read the bottles and guess.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 5, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Daniels, how are those smart pots working out? How are they for making it rain? seems it would be very easy drainage?
> 
> BKB


I'll Up-can into it soon, so we'll see


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 5, 2011)

bigman4270 said:


> If ya read any of his thread you would see that he uses Jacks and Fish Emulsion. If ya did a little search ya would have found this!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/225396-official-canna-coco-nutrients-thread.html
> 
> ...





Danielsgb said:


> I helped someone today you saw so If you have read this thread you'd see I'd never use those canna specific nutrients. My guess is you wasted more money than you should have. So I have NO Fucking Idea. Read the bottles and guess.


Daniels n Big

He is posting on everyones thread and I even went out of my way to tell him how to start a new thread asking the questions he had.....

Cant wait to see after you xplant them in the smart pots. I wanna see what kind of difference it is. Are they good for making it rain?

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 5, 2011)

It's an experiment to see, so I'm not sure yet. So 1 of four is drilled with holes and all others are normal. If SS #3 is a male I'll switch it with another.
Prepping for cloning RK 1 & 2 DX 1 & 2.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 6, 2011)

I got the clones taken last night. SS #4 needed watered again so I'll up can it, maybe more today.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 6, 2011)

Here's a few shots I took of my Male. Gonna be getting those pollen sacks soon.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 6, 2011)

I took some shots to show how I up-can these. I water first around the pot, then get the plant ready. I carefully pull the pot out. I use a coat hanger wire to scrape the edges of the pot and the bottom so when I flip it upside down. It will come out easier.
It fits right into the hole. Add some soil and water heavily.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 6, 2011)

I got all four up-canned into their final pot. I'll get them into the FrigiDare to flower soon. I re-arranged them so 2 & 3 are in line. #4 isn't looking as good as the others, but we'll see in a day or two as they adjust. 
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice pics on how you up can a plant. I never thought to do that with the smaller container prior to transplant. When you say water heavily are you Making It Rain or just a lot of water? Plants look outstanding bro!

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 7, 2011)

Just normal water. Air pockets in the soil need eliminated.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jan 7, 2011)

looks great, im sure 4 will pull back around for you. Seems you need a large tub like RM3 to put under your plants. or do you prefer the 1 for 1 plant/5 gallon bucket when you rain? i guess the weight may become a pain though.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 7, 2011)

gumball said:


> looks great, im sure 4 will pull back around for you. Seems you need a large tub like RM3 to put under your plants. or do you prefer the 1 for 1 plant/5 gallon bucket when you rain? i guess the weight may become a pain though.


I tried something like RM3 has, just didn't fit right. These tall Sativas are getting hard to move already. I had to add 2 dowels for #6 already. Maybe 'rain' way less as we go. Here's a pic of her on 1-5.
Daniels


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 7, 2011)

That is way cool how you up can the plants. So simple, basic and logical!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 7, 2011)

I might as well get the trimming and Clones up of these Mums. I might trade a Mum or both to an old hippy I know who has seeds collected back to '78.
Did some work re-arranging the Fridge again. Pics of that later. Wish I could give you the Diesel X Mum to SCROG your ass off Jsgamber.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jan 7, 2011)

and i thought my moms were bushy bitches!!! cant wait to see what you and your old hippie friend work out!!! hippies have good juju!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2011)

nice and bushy growth on the diesel cross..
Nice pics on the up can transplant..


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 7, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> I might as well get the trimming and Clones up of these Mums. I might trade a Mum or both to an old hippy I know who has seeds collected back to '78.
> Did some work re-arranging the Fridge again. Pics of that later. Wish I could give you the Diesel X Mum to SCROG your ass off Jsgamber.
> Daniels


Hmm. I'm listening!  See any you like?


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 7, 2011)

BTW, I was a closet hippie. I spent most of the last 30 years in a 3-piece suit while collecting these babies on the weekends!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 7, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> Hmm. I'm listening!  See any you like?


 Just think there might be some Old school Cali Genetics that some Clone Only strain came from. Like Pre Pre'98 Bubba Kush. It would be a fun several year project. Sure looks like somebody needs a Freezer with a CMH to explore that canister.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jan 7, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> Just think there might be some Old school Cali Genetics that some Clone Only strain came from. Like Pre Pre'98 Bubba Kush. It would be a fun several year project. Sure looks like somebody needs a Freezer with a CMH to explore that canister.
> Daniels


you make a pretty good argument


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 7, 2011)

I meant you in case anyone else was confused. I have the Fridge and a Freezer. Taunting you.

Here's PR #1 & #4 who got the same dose as the others. Clones #2-A & #6-A got a 1/2 tsp. 1/4 tsp. Morbloom / qt. I dropped the shelf again and I expect to again in a few days.
Daniels
View attachment 1368801
Before I dropped shelf.

Better for a few days, I hope.


----------



## gumball (Jan 7, 2011)

wow, they like too stretch!! you thought about supercrop any yet, or if you will need to do anything?


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 7, 2011)

gumball said:


> wow, they like too stretch!! you thought about supercrop any yet, or if you will need to do anything?


I thought about that, but trying to avoid it. I've done it vegging but never into flowering.
I did decide on a new plan today. I need to get these SS Flowering ASAP and Noel is dragging her feet. I'll start working the Veg table down an hr a day and once it's to 12/12 I'll make a curtain for Mum area and reduced a pair of t-5's. The clones are behind the wall so no way 3k lumen could affect them.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jan 7, 2011)

well that gets you flowering. sometimes you have to make due with what ya got!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 8, 2011)

Those uncooperative bitches in the Fridge grew again overnight more than expected.
Daniels


----------



## NONHater (Jan 8, 2011)

Sounds like there just simply too far from the light. Healthy as fuck though!


----------



## gumball (Jan 8, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Sounds like there just simply too far from the light. Healthy as fuck though!


well, now it sounds like they're too close to the light again!!! 

its funny daniels, i seem to remember this was just the reason you went down on pot size, to keep 'em from getting so damn big!!! this is the transition crop so i am sure the next few runs on smaller pots will do you right.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 8, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Sounds like there just simply too far from the light. Healthy as fuck though!


They are 6" from the Cool Tube or less. I sunburnt a cola one time too close. Keeping them Green



gumball said:


> well, now it sounds like they're too close to the light again!!!
> 
> its funny Daniels, i seem to remember this was just the reason you went down on pot size, to keep 'em from getting so damn big!!! this is the transition crop so i am sure the next few runs on smaller pots will do you right.



Never ending battle. It is comical cause you're right. Imagine if I used the 4 gal. pots like Noel is in or Marge was. Topping UB Style as I normally do also made them a Shrub. Going for 2 Colas and less veg from here out for a while. It's this 75% Sativa too.

Here they are from today and shelf drops tomorrow. Clones in this Fridge and the ones in the PC are doing good too.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 8, 2011)

Here's #2, #5, & #6. Look at the stretch you can see from that 'sunburn' on #5.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jan 8, 2011)

they are such great plants, too bad they wont auto train away from the light, hmm, now that would be a strain that would make a killing


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 8, 2011)

gumball said:


> they are such great plants, too bad they wont auto train away from the light, hmm, now that would be a strain that would make a killing


Gumball if you ever get your hands on some Auto-Training strain seeds let me know please...I am also looking for Auto Feeding Strains too! LOL, I am baked sorry.
Daniels plants looking outstanding bro!!!!!!

Peace
BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 8, 2011)

Here's the Super Skunk. Happy with the up-canning. 17 hrs. and dropping 1 hr a day. #3 measured 7". All others are close. #4 maybe a bit taller.
Still thinking 2 & 3 are more alike. I looked more carefully at lower branching and they are a little different than 1 & 4.
Daniels
#2 & #3

#1 & #4

#2 & #1


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2011)

everything is looking good and green..


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 9, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> everything is looking good and green..


Thanks, they love the CMH and Jack's. I rotated the SS 180 degrees, and I think #4 is thirsty again. Maybe that's my male of these 4.

I'm taking a Master Gardener Certification class starting in Feb. 16 weeks, a 2 hr. class on Fridays. If I do some community service on a local project, then take a state test. I'll be a MT State certified Master Gardener.
It will be great learning because after all. *We are growing an annual flowering plant. *Regardless of all Advanced Nutrient / BS over priced fertilizer company research. 

Argue with me then you State Legislators
I expect to hear on my Caregiver status very soon too.

I think today will be a Pollen day if Mayhem is ready to lose a few balls. Shelf in fridge needs dropped too today.

Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 9, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> Thanks, they love the CMH and Jack's. I rotated the SS 180 degrees, and I think #4 is thirsty again. Maybe that's my male of these 4.
> 
> I'm taking a Master Gardener Certification class starting in Feb. 16 weeks, a 2 hr. class on Fridays. If I do some community service on a local project, then take a state test. I'll be a MT State certified Master Gardener.
> It will be great learning because after all. *We are growing an annual flowering plant. *Regardless of all Advanced Nutrient / BS over priced fertilizer company research.
> ...


Thats awesome Daniels, I wish you the best of luck although your skills, knowledge and grows speak for themselves. To me you already are a Master Gardener but at least when your finished you will be LEGIT and CERTIFIED!!! Good Job D!!!

Peace
BKB


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah next round im getting a cmh bulb and if i decide to get another 400 watt i will use 1 cmh and 1 hortilux eye bulb together to flower.Ill veg with the cmh all the way tho.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 9, 2011)

I found this on another site and I assume it was from Uncle Ben. So if you want me to remove it or un-credit you UB, just ask.
I'll use this method
Daniels

Contributed by: Uncle Ben 

You have several choices for collecting and using pollen. Males will show as a football-like "ball" on a small, short petiole (stem) at the node sites. Once the pollen pods form, they will elongate via a stem, droop, and the flower bracts will open. After about one week after pollen pods first start to form, or upon complete opening of the male flower bracts, the male anther's will shed pollen which will appear as pale, yellow dust. 

Males do not take much light to survive once they reach flowering stage. Leave your male plant(s) in the grow room until the first male pollen bracts just begin to crack, and then move 'em into another room with a typical 12/12 schedule, this can be simulated with light thru a window or a fluorescent light fixture. 

You have a choice of placing this plant in a very quiet room with no air movement, set on clean paper, or, you can cut the branches off, making a clean slanted cut with a razor blade, and place the branches in a vase of water over paper. Collect the pollen once it begins shedding by placing a glazed ceramic plate or paper plate under the flowers and gently tap the individual branches. Pick out any flowers which tend to drop once in a while. 

The pollen will be like dust, so don't visit the garden until you have taken a bath, or you may end up pollinating plants you didn't intend on pollinating. 

Collect the pollen over time and place it into a clean vial like a film canister. I really like using a paper plate held under a group of flowers, and then gently thumping the stem. After collecting the pollen, the paper plate can be creased, held over a vial, and the sides and edges thumped until all the pollen is shaken into the vial. Shape the paper plate like a creased funnel. 

For a pollen carrier, heat about 2 or 3 teaspoons of flour in an oven set to 180f for 20 minutes or in a small pot set on low heat, let it cool thoroughly, and mix with the pollen to dilute it. I use a ratio of about 1/4 teaspoon pollen to 3 teaspoon flour and have very successful pollination rates. Store in small containers like contact lens cases or film canister, excluding as much air as possible and store in the refrigerator for long term use. Remember, it only takes one male to fertilize one female ovule, and there are millions of pollen cells in a 1/4 teaspoon of pollen so be sure and dilute it. 

Use a small artist brush (my preferred method) or toothpick to pollinate a few of the lower branches which have fresh, white pistils, label the pollinated branches, and harvest your seeds in 3 to 6 weeks. I just cure the seeded branches with the rest of the crop, and tear apart the seeded buds with my fingers. You'll find the seeds close to the stem. Store the seeds in the fridge or freezer, labeled of course, with a little dessicant like silica gel or heat treated (sterilized) rice for long term storage.


----------



## gumball (Jan 9, 2011)

Sounds cool. do we have to start calling you master daniels?  

have fun playing with mayhem's balls


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 9, 2011)

Yep, that's my ditty written many moons ago. Feel free to post/use it, and thanks for the credit. The key is to dilute the pollen correctly and then pull only enough to use for one session. This will insure that the main batch maintains its viability for a long time.

BTW, what other site was it?

Have fun,
Ben


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 9, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> Yep, that's my ditty written many moons ago. Feel free to post/use it, and thanks for the credit. The key is to dilute the pollen correctly and then pull only enough to use for one session. This will insure that the main batch maintains its viability for a long time.
> 
> BTW, what other site was it?
> 
> ...


Thanks for checking for me as I wanted to be sure. My plan is a dozen tiny glass vials w/ 1 rice grain & a bit of cotton. 
That spin out thread makes me more confident in the pot #3 is in. My DIY Air pot lined with landscape fabric.
It was on http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/article-view-640.html&title=uncle-bens-pollination-method
Thx UB


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 9, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> Thanks for checking for me as I wanted to be sure. My plan is a dozen tiny glass vials w/ 1 rice grain & a bit of cotton.


In the old days I would use contact lens cases for the pollen mix. Pack 'em level to the top of the case and screw down the cap which excludes most of the air. For seed storage, I got 50 of the small zip-lock baggies from a store that sells do-it-yourself cosmetic beads for making necklaces. I label the baggie, throw in a little rice and store the seeds in the crisper. Air dry your seeds for a while (depends on room ambient temp and RH) and then store them cold and dark for the long term. I'm still germing seeds made 10 + years at around 100% viability. Once you get a good stash, you should never have to buy seeds any more.

Good luck....


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 9, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> In the old days I would use contact lens cases for the pollen mix. Pack 'em level to the top of the case and screw down the cap which excludes most of the air. For seed storage, I got 50 of the small zip-lock baggies from a store that sells do-it-yourself cosmetic beads for making necklaces. I label the baggie, throw in a little rice and store the seeds in the crisper. Air dry your seeds for a while (depends on room ambient temp and RH) and then store them cold and dark for the long term. I'm still germing seeds made 10 + years at around 100% viability. Once you get a good stash, you should never have to buy seeds any more.
> 
> Good luck....


In the old post I found you mention sterilized rice. Is that some different than normal white rice or can I do that myself? 

I snipped some pollen sacs from #3-A. 
Here's what I did. 
Put a towel in front of door in the laundry room where he's been. Dryer was on so definite negative pressure. Checked with a lighter. 
I misted the towel and edges of door. 
I removed him, held a medicine bottle up near a sac to snip. There was a good puff of pollen in the beginning. I snipped several that were opened and several that weren't. I left the lid off the med. bottle so they dry. I'll get some more in a couple days.
I put him back in his ghetto box. 
I misted my arms, cloths, and a Bunch in the air. I re-misted the door before I opened it. I misted water in the hall, then in the bathroom where the Main intake is. I stood at the door where #2, #5, # #6, the SS, and new clones are and misted plenty more. I came upstairs and went into the shower.

It's funny because my best friend Mayhem I named him after is tall with long fingers. Hope he is as good for potency as my buddy is. He is up to a +300 lbs. Bench.
I hope this was enough to avoid seeds in all but the buds I want and on the plant I want.
Daniels


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 9, 2011)

So did you clean him up and give him a smoke afterward? He probably was ready to order a pizza, throw down a few beers and crash!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 9, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> So did you clean him up and give him a smoke afterward? He probably was ready to order a pizza, throw down a few beers and crash!


If he's good he'll get some fish poop. He was tuckered out. He's not done yet. I'll let him fraternize with a bud here and there over a while when a lady comes along who needs it. 
Daniels


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 10, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> If he's good he'll get some fish poop. He was tuckered out. He's not done yet. I'll let him fraternize with a bud here and there over a while when a lady comes along who needs it.
> Daniels


Boy what I've always dreamed of. _"Wow baby that was great! Hey toss me over those smokes, and, oh yeah pass me some of that fish poop! You just wore me out and I'm starving!" _

Looks like you and I have been busy boys lately. I'm toying with some mods to my cabinet to hopefully solve all of my future temp problems.

Oh, and I confess. I went ahead and topped a few of my girls without getting your go ahead! The shame I feel.....

Time for another  and off to bed. I've got real world work to do tomorrow for real $$'s!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 10, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> Boy what I've always dreamed of. _"Wow baby that was great! Hey toss me over those smokes, and, oh yeah pass me some of that fish poop! You just wore me out and I'm starving!" _
> 
> Looks like you and I have been busy boys lately. I'm toying with some mods to my cabinet to hopefully solve all of my future temp problems.
> 
> ...


I haven't check him yet this morning, but I know a poop cocktail will quench his thirst when he's ready. 
You are the one who knows your garden, & pics only give us clues. Patience is hard to wait and see if you were right.
Never ending fun around here.
Daniels


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2011)

Thats a nice find on uncle bens stuff..I need that as im planning on doing the pollinating myself


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 10, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> I haven't check him yet this morning, but I know a poop cocktail will quench his thirst when he's ready.
> You are the one who knows your garden, & pics only give us clues. Patience is hard to wait and see if you were right.
> Never ending fun around here.
> Daniels


That's exactly the right way to look at it. Too many times people take things as gospel and it has to be done on a certain clock. The only clock we can ever go by is the one the plants go by. All we can do is use the clues in order to find a way to speed the clock up. But there isn't anything that will make a clock jump at light speed, and we all know that feeling as we stare for hours at our beautiful ladies.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 10, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> I haven't check him yet this morning, but I know a poop cocktail will quench his thirst when he's ready.
> You are the one who knows your garden, & pics only give us clues. Patience is hard to wait and see if you were right.
> Never ending fun around here.
> Daniels


Daniels you always have never ending fun and never ending learning on your threads....Much appreciated to learn from you and your threads. I have learned a ton form reading your threads. Thanks a bunch bro! Keep up the great work as you always do!

Peace
BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 10, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Daniels you always have never ending fun and never ending learning on your threads....Much appreciated to learn from you and your threads. I have learned a ton form reading your threads. Thanks a bunch bro! Keep up the great work as you always do!
> 
> Peace
> BKB


Trying to document this one good. Never know if a breeder wants me to test a new strain.
This is my first try at breeding.

On to today's pics.
The Purple Rain under the 400W CMH are still doing good. They got a normal watering but we go to 2 tsp. Jack's next w/ Apple Juice/gal.

Daniels


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2011)

apple juice the one you drink?


----------



## gumball (Jan 10, 2011)

forming real nice!!

yeah, he feeds AJ, next thing you know they will be having daily night caps to knock off the edge of living in a Montana garage in the winter!!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> apple juice the one you drink?


Yep. Been feeding the one named Noel in the *FrigiDare 2 Indica's Infrared Spectrum Trial* I'll harvest in a week or so. Dirtbag is testing it with good results. Thinking it's kinda like Molasses for an easy sugar. Chime in if this makes sense (UB, RM3, or others). This run on the SS I'll flower 1 with J & AJ, 1 control J, & 1 Jack's & Morbloom.

The Super Skunk have grown and filled out a bit. Here's #3 with a ruler again. Over 1" since last pic w/ ruler. We're doing down to 12/12 by a hr. a day still.
See the difference with #4 (front right) from the others?
Daniels


----------



## bigman4270 (Jan 11, 2011)

Very nice my friend. They look great.

Peace

Big


----------



## gumball (Jan 11, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> Yep. Been feeding the one named Noel in the *FrigiDare 2 Indica's Infrared Spectrum Trial* I'll harvest in a week or so. Dirtbag is testing it with good results. Thinking it's kinda like Molasses for an easy sugar. Chime in if this makes sense (UB, RM3, or others). This run on the SS I'll flower 1 with J & AJ, 1 control J, & 1 Jack's & Morbloom.
> 
> The Super Skunk have grown and filled out a bit. Here's #3 with a ruler again. Over 1" since last pic w/ ruler. We're doing down to 12/12 by a hr. a day still.
> See the difference with #4 (front right) from the others?
> ...


those super skunk sure are nice and lush, well your whole garden is actualy


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 11, 2011)

gumball said:


> those super skunk sure are nice and lush, well your whole garden is actualy


Maybe we should clone Daniels, one for each of our gardens!


----------



## gumball (Jan 11, 2011)

like a daniels gnome, the roaming daniels!!!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 11, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> In the old post I found you mention sterilized rice. Is that some different than normal white rice or can I do that myself?


Nah, just my way of being anal. I heat up a small pot a bit, throw a little rice in it, toss it around a bit and dump it to let it cool. Just insures that the rice is bone dry and sterile. Whenever you heat any kind of organics, like potting soil, just remember to never exceed 175F. Apparently the organics can give off harmful by products if you really cook them....at least that's what I've read.

BTW, your recent posts shows some really healthy, GREEN, looking plants. Way to go! Da male is a typical leggie hombre. You'll get a feel of the best time and way to collect pollen. I chose a point when most bracts were open, picked up the branch by the bottom (is clipped and stuck in a vase of water by now), lean it over a plasticized paper plate and thump. Done about 3 times a day, you can harvest alot of pollen in about 4 days time. Also, my males always had a shitload of flowers all over the branches. 

Here's a line from a C99 male after getting a good thumpin'. Must be about 1/4 tsp. here ready to be mixed into a flour/pollen mix using a pill bottle.





Now go spread some luv ~ 

UB


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 11, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> Nah, just my way of being anal. I heat up a small pot a bit, throw a little rice in it, toss it around a bit and dump it to let it cool. Just insures that the rice is bone dry and sterile. Whenever you heat any kind of organics, like potting soil, just remember to never exceed 175F. Apparently the organics can give off harmful by products if you really cook them....at least that's what I've read.
> 
> BTW, your recent posts shows some really healthy, GREEN, looking plants. Way to go! Da male is a typical leggie hombre. You'll get a feel of the best time and way to collect pollen. I chose a point when most bracts were open, picked up the branch by the bottom (is clipped and stuck in a vase of water by now), lean it over a plasticized paper plate and thump. Done about 3 times a day, you can harvest alot of pollen in about 4 days time. Also, my males always had a shitload of flowers all over the branches.
> 
> ...


I'm plucking pollen sacs into a pill bottle as they look full. I'll thump onto a paper plate to finish. I had a feeling the rice was heated to remove any moisture. I would have heard of sterilized rice by now with all the restaurants I've worked in. 
My plan is to mix the flour/pollen then put 1 grain of rice and a scoop into these 1/2 dram vials. Should be a long term storage. Cool, dry, dark spot. 1 vial could seed as many as would ever need. No mix up just toss when used. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170583818035&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

That's quite a line of C99. Was that one that was worth back crossing, etc?
If I can pollinate where I want and no random seeds where they weren't suppose to be I'll feel confident into beginning breeding.
This is a test run in some ways cause I wanted a better male but they are a mystery to know what they pass. I just want to save plenty in case the f2's show a solid increase in potency. Seems like that is going to be the hard part. If I start looking now maybe I'll realize a unique special male when I see one.

Been trying to keep the leaves as lush as I can. I'm learning my garden as I go. I'm glad to have you following along. Your solid advice and methods are always welcome. Did you see a couple pages back I'm taking a Master Gardening certification class? 16 weekly 2hr. classes, and some local volunteer work. I'll get great access to the county compost now. It will fill in some gaps I have in other aspects too. It's 5 degrees here and I'm already itching for spring flower gardening.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 11, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> Maybe we should clone Daniels, one for each of our gardens!


The H.G. laughed and replied "No way, 1 is enough".



gumball said:


> like a Daniels gnome, the roaming Daniels!!!


I could bring my Harvest gnome. He would love the TSA for a screening. They would question that. "Sir, why do you have a gnome, & 1 oz. of Cannabis?" "He's my shaman., & my MS makes me twitchy." 
Daniels


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 11, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> The H.G. laughed and replied "No way, 1 is enough".
> 
> I could bring my Harvest gnome. He would love the TSA for a screening. They would question that. "Sir, why do you have a gnome, & 1 oz. of Cannabis?" "He's my shaman., & my MS makes me twitchy."
> Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's the 2 in the fridge, two clones, & the SS. Working the SS to 13/11 tomorrow.
Daniels


----------



## Easy420forme (Jan 11, 2011)

beautiful is all I can say.... hi Dan


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 12, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> I'm plucking pollen sacs into a pill bottle as they look full. I'll thump onto a paper plate to finish.


Hmmmmm, are you sure they are viable at that stage? When the flowers are still on the plant and stop shedding pollen on their own, I know they are mature. Just saying...... 




> That's quite a line of C99. Was that one that was worth back crossing, etc?


Yeah, probably the best cross I did too, wish I still had those seeds. It's the last photo in my Griffin's Spin-out thread. Male Peak19 X female C99. https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/9114-spin-out-chemical-root-pruning.html



> Been trying to keep the leaves as lush as I can. I'm learning my garden as I go. I'm glad to have you following along. Your solid advice and methods are always welcome. Did you see a couple pages back I'm taking a Master Gardening certification class? 16 weekly 2hr. classes, and some local volunteer work. I'll get great access to the county compost now. It will fill in some gaps I have in other aspects too. It's 5 degrees here and I'm already itching for spring flower gardening.
> Daniels


Excellent. I think you'll gain alot from that course. 

I just got back the analysis on my friend's compost and there are some really wackey results in it that I can't figure out, like a pH that's 8.2, K out of sight (1110 PPM). Guess what I'm getting at is don't take anything for granted or assume. When you've finally settled on a mix or a compost, have it tested so you know what you have. Basically what my test shows is a 1-4-11. Gonna discuss with one of their techs this morn. Being that my friend is an organic purist, a "greenie" and doesn't believe in these Aggie results ("that college is being funded by the chemical plants, Monsanto") it's been "interesting". You can't reason with some people. Their mindset is based on feelings, conspiracies, and what amounts to a fringe pseudo religious zealotry. Guy has been making and applying this compost for years, by the ton, and didn't even know what's in it! 

A couple of thoughts. Just received a Taylor Scientific Min/Max recording thermometer and I'm loving it. They also sell an Orchard recording thermometer. Cost about $25, and great fun to see what your lows are outdoors, the differential in your pot garden, etc. For best plant health, strive for about a 20F differential. 

That thermometer, a good pH meter and a light meter that registers up to 10K f.c. is highly recommended. 

UB


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 12, 2011)

Here's all the Purple Rain under the 400W CMH. #2, #5, & #6. They got 1 tbs. Jack's, 1 1/2 tsp. Apple Juice & 1/4 tsp. Pro-teKt/gal. Seem to be doing good. They were ready today.
Daniels

#6 Alyssa

#5

#2


----------



## bigman4270 (Jan 12, 2011)

Damn Dan they look great!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 12, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> Hmmmmm, are you sure they are viable at that stage? When the flowers are still on the plant and stop shedding pollen on their own, I know they are mature. Just saying......
> 
> I just got back the analysis on my friend's compost and there are some really wackey results in it that I can't figure out, like a pH that's 8.2, K out of sight (1110 PPM). Guess what I'm getting at is don't take anything for granted or assume. When you've finally settled on a mix or a compost, have it tested so you know what you have. Basically what my test shows is a 1-4-11. Gonna discuss with one of their techs this morn. Being that my friend is an organic purist, a "greenie" and doesn't believe in these Aggie results ("that college is being funded by the chemical plants, Monsanto") it's been "interesting". You can't reason with some people. Their mindset is based on feelings, conspiracies, and what amounts to a fringe pseudo religious zealotry. Guy has been making and applying this compost for years, by the ton, and didn't even know what's in it!


I hoped they were close to opening before I snipped them, but even if some weren't ready I think thumping it at the end should give me enough to mix with the flour. Guess I'll find out in few days.

That amazes me a farmer would use a compost by the ton without a $15 test. 1100 ppm seemed high so I got mine out. It's 331 & CL is 125 so Holy shit that's High. 

Wonder what the solution to that will be. A N of 1 says a bunch of manure to me. I can get you a Ton if you want to come visit. j/k.

I don't remember a Monsanto coupon for it's products or seed with my analysis. You get one? 
I hate them for several other reasons but I doubt the college is funded by them. You just can't reason, I agree. This uncle I mention is one. I don't know my argument against the purist mindset yet to discuss it too much. 

So my uncle brought me humic acid today . A dry granular mix, mostly tan pellets. He now knows I grow and said it's a mix from cleaning a piece of farm equipment. Here's what he told me. 
It's a time released humic acid, and other good stuff like zinc, sulfur, & iron etc. He mixes stuff by the pound for acres so he didn't know a ratio or remember it's commercial name. I asked if he thought a tea could be made. He wasn't sure but suggested asking some people and research. 

So I was thinking I could try 1 tsp. in 2 qt. to see is it dissolves and try it on a plant to test. Unsure of this idea, and some what doubtful.

I could mix some (1/2 tsp.??) into a 1 gal. pot, then send a 3 cup sample to Texas A&M for a soil re-analysis to compare to my base soil mix. For $20 might be worth it. I could try some top dressing.
What do you think? Maybe a good add to my next big soil mix. But would this be a way to see it's NPK? Use my soil add some of this, re-test then compare? I don't think you can send the plain granular fert in, can you ?
Daniels





Here's the male today


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 12, 2011)

bigman4270 said:


> Damn Dan they look great!


I agree Big, I just hope that one day I can grow like Daniels! Damn those are some sexy Plants!!!

Peace
BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 12, 2011)

Here's a few pics of the SS today. Still 3 close pheno's and 1 with thinner leaves.

Daniels






See the difference in #3 leaf then #4

#1

#2

#3

#4


----------



## gumball (Jan 13, 2011)

4 looks more sativa, correct?


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 13, 2011)

I finally figured out!!! Daniel doesn't actually grow! Those are all fake plastic plants and he's got about 50 of 'em in a back room all made to look like different stages of growing. He just brings different ones out and takes pictures from different angles in different light and we all think he's amazing!!!

Nobody can grow plants like that!!!   

Faker!!


----------



## gumball (Jan 13, 2011)

That was funny gamber, real funny


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 13, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> I finally figured out!!! Daniel doesn't actually grow! Those are all fake plastic plants and he's got about 50 of 'em in a back room all made to look like different stages of growing. He just brings different ones out and takes pictures from different angles in different light and we all think he's amazing!!!
> 
> Nobody can grow plants like that!!!
> 
> Faker!!


Yep, you figured it out. There is NO Daniels, just the Hippie Gardener. A 64 yr. old lady fooled you all with her dozens of plastic plants.



gumball said:


> That was funny gamber, real funny


Nicely done. I coughed up coffee when I read it.




You know how many hours it took for that shot up-canning with roots. Carefully trimming white threads. 
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 13, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> Yep, you figured it out. There is NO Daniels, just the Hippie Gardener. A 64 yr. old lady fooled you all with her dozens of plastic plants.
> 
> Nicely done. I coughed up coffee when I read it.
> 
> ...


I think Daniels climbed up that stalk in his avatar for some MAGICAL BEANS!!!!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 13, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> ..... then send a 3 cup sample to Texas A&M for a soil re-analysis to compare to my base soil mix. For $20 might be worth it. I could try some top dressing.
> What do you think? Maybe a good add to my next big soil mix. But would this be a way to see it's NPK? Use my soil add some of this, re-test then compare?


Mix based on best guess, test, and then go from there.

Lookin' good guy


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 13, 2011)

I decided to clone one of each SS. I prepped 4 Peat Pots. 2 sizes as they were closer than the garage for more. I labeled #2-A & #3-A in the bigger cups. So I go to check closer for cloning. Shit you not, guess? 
I see pre-flowers today as we start 12/12 on #2 & #3. So half are showing already as we worked down. As far as I know it's a trait for the fast flowering I want to get. I also decided to pull one more from #3 labeled #3-B.
I used the flair-form for some and Rootone for others. They join the other 4 clones under 20/4 in seperate chambers to dampen the others off soon. 
I blocked light from the Mum area, and blocked some overflow lighting from these clones which are behind a wall. Not lightproof but no way 3000 lumens can be hitting them. Only has to last till the 1 in the FrigiDare is done. Week to 10 days.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 13, 2011)

I feed these four today as I pulled clones. They got 1 tbs. Jack's & 1 tbs Morbloom/gal. I looked at my calendar for feeding. Last feeding They all got Jack's but #1 also got F.E & #2 also got Pro-teKt. Then they all got the Molasses water then up-canned with a heavy watering. So the ones to show first don't have a feeding to help explain being first to show sex. 
Daniels

#2 & #3 showing they're ladies


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 13, 2011)

Congrats on the SS ladies bro!!!


----------



## gumball (Jan 14, 2011)

YEA, glad to hear of the good stuff


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 14, 2011)

Well #4-A stretched after the last feeding. She got the Main Cola burnt. It was real close to the glass right under that 70W CMH. 
Fuck it, she goes to compost. I was worried this might happen. I planted 6 seeds so I thought 3 males or 2/4 NOT 1 so I ended up with 5 clones too.
I like #4 so I wanted to pollinate this one so I'll get a bud on #4 instead of #4-A. Now these 2 have the room they need. Damn Sativa dominant genes.
Daniels


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 14, 2011)

That sucks! Oh well, Ashes to ashes, plants to compost. At least you can feed her back to her babies or her grandbabies.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 14, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> That sucks! Oh well, Ashes to ashes, plants to compost. At least you can feed her back to her babies or her grandbabies.


I've been thinking. 
The guy who sent me the SS seeds sent some of the pollen from his cross of the SS so I'll trim the top then do a trial run for some PR x SS seeds. I'll stick it way below those Main 3.

Here's the other 2 clones from the Fridge. They got a rain then 1 tsp. Jack's, 1/2 tsp. AJ/ qt. to finish. I moved them by the SS so the 2 in the fridge have room.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jan 15, 2011)

well you did have a lot of plants everywhere. not like you'll miss it that much, and it is a clone you have the original too  but the case looks PACKED!!! almost as tight as mine!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 15, 2011)

gumball said:


> well you did have a lot of plants everywhere. not like you'll miss it that much, and it is a clone you have the original too  but the case looks PACKED!!! almost as tight as mine!!


I'll I hit it with some SS pollen. Lots to keep up with. 

I had some good news yesterday. I got Disability so I'll get some help with medical stuff. Even some monthly income to get by. 
On top of that in the Mail was my Caregiver card. My plant count is higher. More than that, as a MT Caregiver I can write letter to legislators as one. I was worried they would disqualify me for a decade old MJ charge from a Narc.

Today I'm going to harvest the pollen from #3-A Mayhem. So pics of it later today.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jan 15, 2011)

That's all GREAT news friend!!! I know how hard those disability claims (or battles to those that file the claim ) can be, and how needed they are to be approved for. Good times, 2011 starting off right


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 15, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> I'll I hit it with some SS pollen. Lots to keep up with.
> 
> I had some good news yesterday. I got Disability so I'll get some help with medical stuff. Even some monthly income to get by.
> On top of that in the Mail was my Caregiver card. My plant count is higher. More than that, as a MT Caregiver I can write letter to legislators as one. I was worried they would disqualify me for a decade old MJ charge from a Narc.
> ...


Good news Daniels! There are a lot of people with disabilities who sit back and expect others to care for them. It's so nice to see people with the desire to not only help themselves but to persevere to help others in their community!! You are a good man!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 15, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> Good news Daniels! There are a lot of people with disabilities who sit back and expect others to care for them. It's so nice to see people with the desire to not only help themselves but to persevere to help others in their community!! You are a good man!!!


I second that!!! Daniels you do have a lot going on in your garden and not only are your helping in your community but he has helped me and I am sure others here as well at RIU! 

Peace
BKB


----------



## gumball (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah, the pope should be making Daniels the Saint!!

Saint Master Gardener Daniels!! A little long but it has a ring


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 15, 2011)

Howdy.....just curious, you gave them one TABLEspoon of Peters plus Morebloom? You mean teaspoon or TABLE? I'd like to know how they are in a few days.

Good you got the disabillity! Is that Federal? My wife who has mutiple serious diabilities has been rejected and we've appealed that first rejections. It's only been about 20 hours of paperwork and bullshit! We're talking Fed disability. Still waiting on the appeal........

Maybe we need to change her name to Felicia Johnson or Rosie Garcia. 

UB


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 15, 2011)

gumball said:


> That's all GREAT news friend!!! I know how hard those disability claims (or battles to those that file the claim ) can be, and how needed they are to be approved for. Good times, 2011 starting off right


After the last couple this year is looking good.



jsgamber said:


> Good news Daniels! There are a lot of people with disabilities who sit back and expect others to care for them. It's so nice to see people with the desire to not only help themselves but to persevere to help others in their community!! You are a good man!!!


I was lucky to have a couple Docs who know what's coming too. I just want to help with a utility (obviously Power) and help with groceries around here. With this I can start planning a future. I might splurge and get Netflix again.
I have my last MRI from November that I was about to have to try to get forgiven. Even knowing I have a yearly MRI under the best of circumstances sucks. 
Maybe I can grow for another Caregiver with dozens of extra plant counts. I know I could grow efficiently to get an Oz. down to $150 to $100 for quality meds even by CA or CO standards.



bekindbud said:


> I second that!!! Daniels you do have a lot going on in your garden and not only are your helping in your community but he has helped me and I am sure others here as well at RIU!
> 
> Peace
> BKB


I keep busy that's for sure. I try to help if I can. It's all worth it to hear someone smoking their own.



gumball said:


> Yeah, the pope should be making Daniels the Saint!!
> 
> Saint Master Gardener Daniels!! A little long but it has a ring


Somehow I don't see me pulling off three miracles. You guys know a miracle I pull off would never be accepted by the Pope. Like Cannabis crossed with Kudzu. Long ways from a Master, but on the path.



Uncle Ben said:


> Howdy.....just curious, you gave them one TABLEspoon of Peters plus Morbloom? You mean teaspoon or TABLE? I'd like to know how they are in a few days.
> 
> Good you got the disability! Is that Federal? My wife who has multiple serious disabilities has been rejected and we've appealed that first rejections. It's only been about 20 hours of paperwork and bullshit! We're talking Fed disability. Still waiting on the appeal........
> 
> ...


Yea, it's Social Security. I was told to drown them with honey when you can. I talked to my Senator's aide fighting for HAMP with Wells Fargo. She mentioned to let her know if I had any problems getting it. Maybe that would help. Maybe get an answer about the appeal. I heard most people get denied the first time, and have to appeal it. Good Luck

I looked at my calendar/log to double check on the SS and their feeding. It was Tablespoon Jack's and Tablespoon Morbloom. The last dose prior of Jack's was 2 teaspoon/ gallon. 1 got F.E @ 1 tsp./gal. too. 1 got Pro-teKt @ 1/2 tsp./gal. too.

The indoor flowering dose for Morbloom was 1 teaspoon / qt. I've given the PR that a couple times with their Jack's. But 4 teaspoons seemed too much with the Tbs. Jack's. 
It was 2 days ago and they look good so I hope I didn't over do it. They get a 'rain' next. I've followed that with a lighter Jack's on the PR as they seem like hogs. I hadn't decided on these yet. I see no burn but maybe a normal 'rain' would be better. Look like a day or two till they need it.
Any advice always welcome.

I harvested the pollen from my PR male so post on that next.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 15, 2011)

I harvested the pollen from my Male Clone #3-A I named Mayhem. I sterilized rice and used a tweezers to place a grain in each vial. They're as tall as a Quarter. I put the flour in the oven for 20 min. @ 180. I mixed the pollen with roughly 4X flour then scooped into vials. I washed everything and misted near where I culled him. I wiped the vials down with a wet rag, then cleaned up again. Took a shower. 
So all PR Pollen should be diluted, safe, and viable for some time. I thought about a paint to mark each vial, to keep track. Then I went "Who has several different colors of paint?" The sister. So I picked a fingernail polish. 
I painted the top then a drop on the side. Purple, of course. Play 'Til Midnight was the name. I made a paper with the label and a couple big drops. Cool, dark, dry spot to store them.

I brought the clone that got her top burnt out and used a toothpick to wipe the white hairs Toothpick was wiped on a cotton ball of SS pollen I was given with the seeds. I was in the kitchen where no fans were for all of this. Except the dusting onto a white paper in the laundry room. 

I left her for a half hour then misted her to kill stray pollen. She got fed the same dose as the clones in the PC did yesterday. I should be able to tell in a day or two from what I've read. Pistils show it right, by color changing? 
If I didn't get it I'll try again with a cotton swab wiped on the cotton ball.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 15, 2011)

Daniels Sperm Bank is Now Open For Business!!!!! Bravo Master Blaster!!!

Awesome Work!!!

BKB


----------



## xivex (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow daniels. Very informative man. Interesting to read about the pollen extraction methods and its storage


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 16, 2011)

Simply amazing.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 16, 2011)

Such fun! Just don't overdo the salts.

UB


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2011)

xivex said:


> Wow daniels. Very informative man. Interesting to read about the pollen extraction methods and its storage


I love it daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 17, 2011)

I made it rain on the Super Skunk. I didn't finish it with a weak dose of Jack's etc as I have on the PR lately. Straight pH'd water 2 gal. each. #2 & #3 have shown sex while #1 & #4 haven't yet. They have grown a bit more than 2 & 3, but just some 1/2 ". 
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 17, 2011)

Here's some close shots of PR #4-A I pollinated. Kinda looks like a calyx is swollen. The one spot kinda looks like a hermie nanner or just a leaf starting. Maybe just me overly worried.
Here's #2-A & #6-A that were in the Fridge. Getting frosty now.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jan 17, 2011)

that first shot looks kinda weird, does look like nanners kinda, but dont let me make you overly worried anymore than you are. 

oh, everything else is awesome, great work!!


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey Danielsan, Master Gardener Candidate, 

I know your time is valuable and I don't want to ask anything that wouldn't somehow be beneficial to both of us. Two years ago we invested 5 figures into re-landscaping our yard using flowering California native trees, shrubs and plants. To keep costs down we kept the plant count low and focused more on the hardscape with the thought of slowly adding and filling in. Since then we've had issues with several plants dieing, Ground cover not filling in and just poor performance all around.

What I finally realized last October I started having water issues and my ground was being flooded even when I had the water system shut off completely. The cause of the flooding was my neighbors sprinklers were cracked underground and was flowing into my yard. It was a simple fix but it pointed out a bigger issue.

When I started digging down trying to see what was happening, I only dug up 3-4" of topsoil until I hit a layer of clay, about 3" thick that was left over from the original compaction while building the house 15 years ago. What was happening is ALL of the roots from my neighbors bordering shrubs were growing along the clay, 20ft into my yard and everything was root bound!!! Under the clay is pure SoCal Desert Sand and Rock. I've since dug out the entire flooded area 20'x20' and removed as much of the clay as I could (it came out in huge slabs) leaving only pieces that were smaller than a ping pong balls. I added around 5 bags of premium compost and whatever the recommended amount of gypsum and turned it all over.

That's the history. I figure it's pre-spring. Would you mind acting as my gardening consultant? Nothing huge. But something along the lines of what would be good proportions of nutrients and amendments I should use, watering schedules, etc. to get the most out of these plants, they all have amazing flowers which attract butterflys and hummingbirds . I don't have the strength to pull out the clay from the rest of the yard so if you could offer suggestions I can do. I don't want to clog up your thread, but it might be fun for me to start a new thread in the non-Marijuana sections. I'm not sure California Native landscaping is a topic in your Master Gardeners course, but if you are interested in navigating and letting me do the heavy lifting, it might be pretty fun!

Is this something that interests you?


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll help if I can. I do know peat moss and other things added to the soil will help with clay. Is it an area where you could re- roto-till? In flower beds I'll check into some good additives.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 18, 2011)

gumball said:


> that first shot looks kinda weird, does look like nanners kinda, but dont let me make you overly worried anymore than you are.
> 
> oh, everything else is awesome, great work!!


Still un-sure but checking a couple times a day. No other spots showing anything out of the expected.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jan 18, 2011)

and they are such great growers. i hope you dont get a hermie already


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 18, 2011)

gumball said:


> and they are such great growers. i hope you dont get a hermie already


If they are nanners I'll pluck them. I'm still not sure if that SS pollen took.

Here's #2, #5 & #6. #5 was the one to get a sunburn a while ago, and that top got a 'tan' again on it's last final stretch. I think the first one made it weaker for being as close. 
Daniels
#5 'tan'

Lower cola

#6

#2

Full Shot


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 18, 2011)

Here's #1 & #4 in the Fridge.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jan 18, 2011)

BUD PORN, YEA  they do look great. I thought it took about a week for the hairs to die (aint that right) and the bud to changeover to making seeds. I could be wrong


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 18, 2011)

It's cool watching the tricomes spread across the leaves. The flowers are beautiful!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 19, 2011)

looking very nice as always


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 19, 2011)

I gave my Royal Kush Mum and my Diesel Cross Mum to my Caregiver. They were ready to finish vegging, & up-can. The 2 clones from each are dampened off now and fed their first dose. I'll up-can them soon. He wanted to add 2 more strains & he gave me a bud of each 6 he has and a chunk of hash. He got to see that Diesel X the day before harvest so I'll see how they can do.

I fed #2-A, 4-A, & 6-A since they were ready. 1 1/2 tsp. Jack's & 1 tsp. Apple Juice/qt. On #4-A I snipped the spot that looked like nanners. I used tweezers to dab the cotton ball of SS Pollen to re-pollinate her. I waited 25 minutes then misted her with a bunch of water. Now her and #6-A are where the Mums were under the t-5 cfl's. on the same 12/12 as all the other till FrigiDare is ready. #2-A is with the SS.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jan 19, 2011)

Everything looks good!! I bet it was odd riding around with them moms!! I always feel real weird carrying plants to outdoor grow spots!! But I'm not legal either 

So how was your caregivers stuff, up to your standard?? So did he give you pick of the litter from his crop when your ready for a new strain? I am sure you have plenty to play with right now, about 5-6 strains you have t play with, right?


----------



## gumball (Jan 19, 2011)

Wait, I'm legal, its the rest of the fucking place that's illegal  

Sorry, bored ramblings!! I'm laid up on the couch with what may be kidney stones, and nothing but OTC pain relief and beer, DOH!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 19, 2011)

gumball said:


> Everything looks good!! I bet it was odd riding around with them moms!! I always feel real weird carrying plants to outdoor grow spots!! But I'm not legal either
> 
> So how was your caregivers stuff, up to your standard?? So did he give you pick of the litter from his crop when your ready for a new strain? I am sure you have plenty to play with right now, about 5-6 strains you have t play with, right?


It helps when he could be pulled over and them not taken. Never taken an outdoor crop guerrilla in MT, but I bet it is stressful.
His smoke was good. Very dense, different flavors. No better than mine so I feel better about it. He has many 1000W's. Not sure of his methods. He grows with 3 others. Suppose to be 1 who has grown for over 20 years and another learned in Oregon.
I think there is too many Chiefs and not enough Indians. Thrips and SM's battling him. Tried to tell him some solutions, but they hired a guy for pest control for $600/month. They use AN's so I have no faith in them listening to me. I have plenty so I never call him for meds anyway. I'm truly a hermit. I'm sure I can get free clones from him now for some time.
I'm a Caregiver for 1 patient who receives her meds for free. I have 4 strains going now, but a 5th is coming soon.
Daniels
*Tangerine Dream*
*Information*
*Cannabis Cup Winner 2010*
type Sativa X Indica 
GENETICS G13 X Neville\\\\\\'s A5 
HEIGHT Medium Flowering time 70 Days 
THC 25% 
CBD 1.8%


----------



## gumball (Jan 19, 2011)

now that one sounds very good. i had to check it out for myself, WOW, sounds like a bad ass Sativa!!! i love how Barney's advertises there CBD levels, generally at least.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 19, 2011)

gumball said:


> now that one sounds very good. i had to check it out for myself, WOW, sounds like a bad ass Sativa!!! i love how Barney's advertises there CBD levels, generally at least.


I'm excited for this strain. Says tangy, intense sweet citrus aromas and flavors, so should be good. Maybe cross with SS. Speaking of them 

Here's the Super Skunk. I fed them 1 Tbs. Jack's & 1/4 tsp. Pro-teKt/gal. So a 20-20-23 I guess. The color shows how they were ready.
#1 has shown it's a female so only #4 to go. It's got me wondering. It has a different leaf shape than #3 for sure. Kinda hoping it's a male. 
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 22, 2011)

I found some Spider Mites on one of my flowering clones. Never ending battle. I sprayed it good, then Neem Oil misted everything in the whole room. 
Sulfur Burning tonight, Dr. Doom spray in the morning then we get the Floramite out. Caught it early, but still WTF. Thought I won.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jan 22, 2011)

that sucks bro. i havent had them, but i have read many say you will never get rid of them. it is merely you have them under control or you dont.


----------



## NONHater (Jan 22, 2011)

The SS looking real good D!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 23, 2011)

To start this update first #6-A that had spider mites. I did a Sulfur Burning last night, and sprayed Dr. Doom Knock Out this morning.
These pics are from yesterday just didn't to the update till this morning. The Purple Rain under the 400W are good. The SS #4 still hasn't shown it's sex & is getting too big already.
My clones of future Mums are dampened off as are the first of the SS clones. Both SS #3-A & #3-B made it so I'm happy.
Daniels
#6-A the dirty girl

#4-A for PR x SS

#2-A

They grew real close to the glass

PR #2, #5, & #6

RK, DX, & SS

SS Clones

SS #4 still clueless on it's sex


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice flowering going on there, and the plants look healthy!

I see you're using peat pots. I may be preaching to the choir, but here goes - make sure they are completely buried. Better to score the sides vertically with a razor blade and pinch off any peat above the current soil level, then plant as deep as possible.

UB


----------



## gumball (Jan 23, 2011)

#4 sure is showing its Sativa side, bitch better be a bitch 

that bud porn is looking great  are you seeing any purple throughout the PR?


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 23, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> Nice flowering going on there, and the plants look healthy!
> 
> I see you're using peat pots. I may be preaching to the choir, but here goes - make sure they are completely buried. Better to score the sides vertically with a razor blade and pinch off any peat above the current soil level, then plant as deep as possible.
> 
> UB


Thanks for reminding anyone reading this later to do that. I learned that one many years ago from a veggie garden. 
I use a razor blade to slice vertically, then water fully. I wait a bit then peel the outside thinner like it was an egg. Even get most of it off as I up-can. It's a good chance to bury it a bit lower if I can too.
I sent a new batch of soil your way to get tested with that Humic acid in it. Should hear on that soon.
What are you growing now? Anything exciting?



gumball said:


> #4 sure is showing its Sativa side, bitch better be a bitch
> 
> that bud porn is looking great  are you seeing any purple throughout the PR?


I'm hoping to see some balls instead. I'm totally out of room.
If I end up with 9 females out of 10 seeds I suggest trying my soil mix.
I should re-look at the Breeders Bible to see what he was saying about soil & NPK levels to boost the % to more males or females or vice versa.
Haven't noticed any purple yet. 
I did some work on a Ballast box today. How's this look? I'll show it in my build journal.
I got pics of #1 & #4 in the fridgw today. They got 2 tsp. Jack's/2 qt.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jan 24, 2011)

It looks top notch


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 24, 2011)

everything is looking great daniels keep it up man


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 24, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> I did some work on a Ballast box today. How's this look? I'll show it in my build journal.
> 
> View attachment 1399021View attachment 1399022


Looks great, very much like the one I built years ago. I used a junction box too, (partially) popped out the knockouts top and bottom for ventilation, put the transformer at the top so the heat gain wouldn't be so bad on the igniter and caps, put 1X1" sled on the bottom, etc. Length of 16 ga. to hood is about 15', cord to wall outlet about 6'. I'll try to do a full page attachment. I don't know why but I haven't figured out how to do a full page attachment here.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 24, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> Looks great, very much like the one I built years ago. I used a junction box too, (partially) popped out the knockouts top and bottom for ventilation, put the transformer at the top so the heat gain wouldn't be so bad on the igniter and caps, put 1X1" sled on the bottom, etc. Length of 16 ga. to hood is about 15', cord to wall outlet about 6'. I'll try to do a full page attachment. I don't know why but I haven't figured out how to do a full page attachment here.


I use Insert Images to up-load pics. Button is in between letter & film strip. Then the pencil button lets you make it Large or Full-size.
I've been doing all my pics that way ever since you were frustrated around 4/20. I hate thumbnails since they suck w/ my comp. for some reason.
This pic shows where the fan goes and 3 knock-outs opposite are out for air flow. This one the transformer is near KO holes.
Daniels


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 25, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> I use Insert Images to up-load pics. Button is in between letter & film strip. Then the pencil button lets you make it Large or Full-size.
> I've been doing all my pics that way ever since you were frustrated around 4/20. I hate thumbnails since they suck w/ my comp. for some reason.
> This pic shows where the fan goes and 3 knock-outs opposite are out for air flow. This one the transformer is near KO holes.
> Daniels
> View attachment 1399683


I see you're using a computer fan, nice! Thanks for the tutorial, I'll try it. Just a thought, so you don't fry your fan, might wanna push the air, not pull it. 



Cool, it worked! Years ago I did A LOT of research on lighting. The attached shows the spectral analysis of various fluor lamps.

UB


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 25, 2011)

Here's how you go ghetto when you can't find a pre-made box to fit a 400w ballast and you have a $8 piece of sheet metal lying around.

Run's nice and cool! (Sorry for the hijack)


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 25, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> I see you're using a computer fan, nice! Thanks for the tutorial, I'll try it. Just a thought, so you don't fry your fan, might wanna push the air, not pull it.
> 
> UB


I've been pulling the air past the transformer, but maybe that would be better. Glad the full pic worked.



jsgamber said:


> Here's how you go ghetto when you can't find a pre-made box to fit a 400w ballast and you have a $8 piece of sheet metal lying around.
> 
> Run's nice and cool! (Sorry for the hijack)


Cool pics, I don't mind a bit. Love the DIY stuff.

Here's an update. I felt like shit yesterday morning after my shot, so I check the PC. #1-A stretched up so hairs were touching the glass. #5-A was mm's away. 
So both went downstairs with the other 3 PR clones and SS #4 under the 250W CMH. SS #4 still hasn't shown sex yet, and I have no room anyway.
I was also annoyed with PR #1 in the fridge stretching up. The fan to the Cool Tube isn't working since it vibrated loose and was hanging by it's wiring.




I'll get to it soon.
So a friend & fellow grower happens to call. We discussed what I could do for a temporary fix. A grow tent was the best solution. We also talked today and I found this one for $110 with shipping. http://cgi.ebay.com/3x3-ft-Hydroponi...item2a0d74021c
I like a 40x40 one from HTG but it was $160+shipping so went with this one. I talked the H.G. into it, as a temporary fix, but later I could use it for a side by side experiment. 
I have a 400W HPS ballast I was going to wire for 220v as a back-up for my main chamber. I'll wire it for 110v in an ammo case. I can always switch the wire back for 220v later. I have both a MH and HPS bulb so we'll see if I can resist ordering a CMH.
I'll make a hood like my other one for the new tent.
So when it gets here I'll put SS #4 & PR #1 in there, then some clones if they fit. Since the fridge will only have #4 it could get one or two clones too.
Then I can get my veg table back. The future Mums and the SS clones are getting ready to up-can.
I'll get more pics in the other threads soon.
Daniels






#6-A that had SM's. & PR #5-A

PR #2, #5, & #6

Fridge with #1 stretching and #4 with a nice Cola coming


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 26, 2011)

Cant wait to see the tent set up. Your plants always look healthy and look as if they should be on magazine covers. Good work bro!


----------



## gumball (Jan 26, 2011)

YEA, more room  the plants are still a lovely shade of green, looks like they should be monstersvery soon


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 27, 2011)

Transplanting some clones today. My tent is in TX on the way.
Daniels


----------



## NONHater (Jan 27, 2011)

:watching:


----------



## gumball (Jan 27, 2011)

U


NONHater said:


> :watching:


I'm watching too! Your avatar and this thread, both are wicked awesome, but your avy is a bit on the gruesome side too 

I am glad you have this tent coming daniels, I was worried you were gonna have to give up your room to your girls and sleep on the couch!! Bitches, they take all from us, but your will at least give it all back, in a few weeks at least!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 27, 2011)

NONHater said:


> :watching:





gumball said:


> I'm watching too! Your avatar and this thread, both are wicked awesome, but your avy is a bit on the gruesome side too
> 
> I am glad you have this tent coming Daniels, I was worried you were gonna have to give up your room to your girls and sleep on the couch!! Bitches, they take all from us, but your will at least give it all back, in a few weeks at least!!


I would do that but no way the HG would go for it. That avy is gruesome.

I transplanted the Royal Kush and Diesel Cross clones into the 4" sq. pots. I was going to do some SS clones too, then decided to wait a few days. Of the 5, 3 are close to ready, but 2 aren't even close yet.
SS #4 showed its a female. I moved the light as high as it goes. Hope the tent gets here soon. 
I've gotten 9/10 ladies since I started from seeds. I got 2 Tangerine Dream coming. 
They are Barney's Farm which does all fem's, but I would be thrilled for a male of it. I have Bubble Cheese pollen coming too which is somewhat rare.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jan 27, 2011)

I figured the HG wouldn't dig that 

new arrivals sound good, and the crop looks great


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 28, 2011)

*This was a very interesting read if ya have time.
Daniels

Here is a full read by DJ Short. 

* * How to create amazing new strains with a discerning palate, careful selection and some hard work.

Perhaps the most important aspect to consider in the breeding of fine quality cannabis is that of selection. Selective breeding is where all of today's varieties evolved from.

In the past, this chore was made easier by the fact that most of the commercially available herb was seeded and imported from outdoor plantations, usually near-equatorial in origin. These "land-race" Sativa varieties were the building blocks of the burgeoning domestic productions of the times.

The Indica (Afghan, Kush, Skunk, etc.) genetics were specially imported by West Coast interests and available to the general public around 1978. It was shortly after this time that the variance of domestic cannabis increased exponentially, as people began experimenting with crossing these two different types of pot.

Beginning breeding

The typical way to begin a breeding program is to carefully select P1 parents of pure Sativa and pure Indica, crossing them to produce an f1 hybrid that is uniform in its phenotypic growth patterns. The next step is the crossing of the f1 type with itself, which produces a very wide variation witnessed in the f2 growth patterns and expressions.

It is in this f2 second-generational cross and beyond that the art of selection really comes into play. There are a number of factors to consider at this point, such as what the male and female will each contribute; and most of all, what will the overall quality of the finished product be like?

Defining a goal and constructing a plan to accomplish it is called "top-down" programming, and this "top-down" approach applies well to cannabis breeding. It helps considerably to have a specific goal in mind when attempting to selectively breed a variety of ganja. This simple fact I cannot emphasize enough.

One must at least have an idea of what one is aiming for before beginning. For me this has little to do with plant structure and much to do with the quality of the finished product, no matter what form it is in. Having an experienced and educated palate (both mentally aesthetic and physically discernable) is key in the art of breeding fine quality cannabis.

The "goal" at the center of most of my breeding targets would be to replicate, as near as possible, the experiences produced by the great land-race varieties of old: Highland Oaxacan or Thai, Santa Marta or Acapulco Gold, Guerrero Green, Panama Red or Hawaiian Sativa or the hash from regions such as Lebanon, Afghanistan or Nepal.

The indoor grow environment is too generic to fully replicate the great old legends. Therefore, it was necessary to settle for the next best thing: happy Sativa/Indica crosses that would perform well indoors. (It is interesting to note here that most of the fine land-race Sativa were hermaphroditic, though sometimes only minimally.)


Outdoor Australian Sativa; inset: seeded bud 
Selection process

Obviously, you seek the parents that will produce the desired progeny. Paradoxically, this process requires selecting the best after they've been harvested. The solution is to keep samples from each plant of a test crop. This can be done via rooted clones from earlier cuttings, or re-greened mothers and fathers kept in a vegetative state and a high-nitrogen diet. Once you have chosen among the harvested plants, you can use the rooted cuttings for future consideration and possible breeding.

Pollen may also be gathered and immediately stored via vacuum sealing and deep-freezing. It is crucial to vacuum seal and freeze pollen immediately after it is collected and to use stored pollen immediately after it thaws. Dry seeds also store well over indefinite periods of time in an undisturbed deep-freeze, with some desiccant.

This process of post-harvest selection works fine for selecting desired female plants. But what about males? What is the best and most simple way to select males for breeding? Due to the fact that it is the female plants that we are ultimately familiar with, selecting males is a bit more involved.

The process is basically the same as it is with female plants, except with males the numbers are first limited down via a process of elimination, and selections made by comparing the remainder. Selecting males also takes a little more time initially as the quality of the male is not fully determined until after the seeds it produces are grown out and tested. As one becomes more familiar with a particular strain, the specific characteristics of the desirable males become apparent.

Ideally, the more seeds one starts with the better. This is, after all, a numbers game. I will assume that any basic breeding project starts with at least 20 different plants, from 20 viable seeds of high quality, professionally stabilized varieties. This would give a minimum of 10 male and 10 female plants hopefully sexed by two weeks into a flowering light cycle (short day/long night).

Once sexed, the process of elimination may begin. All of the females are kept and regularly examined to prevent unwanted hermaphroditism. Unwanted males and all hermaphrodites must be eliminated before they begin to shed pollen usually by the third week in the flowering cycle. The female plants need to be checked for hermaphroditism until harvest.

(A quick word on "backward" hermaphrodites declared males that eventually sport female flowers as opposed to the usual female-to-male hermaphrodites. These are semi-rare occurrences, usually sterile but sometimes viable, that I have found at times to be valuable in their genetic contributions. Some of the most resinous and desirable males I have encountered exhibited this trait. This trait almost seems to guarantee against unwanted hermaphroditism in subsequent generations as it also increases the female to male ratio in its progeny.)

Recessivecombination

A word needs to be said about the not-too-common probabilities of what I generally refer to as a recessive combination phenomenon. Sometimes, though not often, two parents that appear to express a common desirable trait let's say a sweet/fruity bouquet are crossed and the progeny do not express the desirable trait.

This usually means that one or both parents possessed some sort of recessive alleles in their genotype for this characteristic. But it could also mean that the progeny had a different environment that the parents.

If environment can be ruled out then it is likely that some sort of a genetic recessive combination is the cause. If none of the progeny express the desired characteristic one may want to cross the progeny with itself and see what the outcome is.

If a common "Punnet ratio" such as 25% of a progeny express the desirable trait, then the trait is more than likely recessive and the trait may be stabilized via crossing any two of the 25% (or whatever common ratio) that show the desired trait with each other. This process is time consuming and is generally followed only if no other alternatives exist.


Male plants showing their sex. 
Selecting males

I prefer to remove all of the males from the grow-room to a separate, isolated space shortly after they declare their sex and well before they begin to shed pollen. A small space lit with simple fluorescent light will suffice for the males for the next few weeks. During this time the female buds will fatten with more flowers while your collection of males is selected down.

I generally employ a simple process of elimination while selecting males. First, any auto-flowering or very early-declared males are eliminated. (Auto-flowering means that male flowers form regardless of light cycle timing.) This is mainly to insure against hermaphroditism or unwanted flowering traits, but also as a means to insure quality. The very early declared males have a tendency to be less desirable in terms of their contributions to the quality of the finished product. (If you are trying to specifically create an early-flowering strain, then your priorities may be different.)

Next, any male plant that grows too tall or too fast is usually eliminated. The reason for this is that most plants which dedicate so much energy to fiber production generally are best for making fiber. The exception to this rule is when an over-productive plant also exhibits a number of the desirable characteristics mentioned later. 

The next criteria for elimination is borrowed from Michael Starks' book, marijuana Potency, and involves stem structure. Large, hollow main stems are sought while pith-filled stems are eliminated. Backed by years of observation, I agree that hollow stems do seem to facilitate THC production.

Another consideration is the type of floral clusters that develop. Even on males, clusters which are tight, compact and yet very productive are desired over an airy, loose structure. These observations are most notable in the indoor environment. Outdoors, the differences in stem and floral structures are more difficult to discern.

The next and perhaps most important characteristic to examine is that of odor, flavor and trichome development. Again, the females will prove themselves by their finished product, but the males are a bit trickier.

I usually begin with a Sativa female and an Indica male. It has been my observation that the females primarily contribute the type of flavor and aroma and the males contribute the amount of flavor and odor. The "Sativa/Indica" aspects of this formula are mainly apparent in the P1 or very early filial crosses (to about f3). Beyond the f3 generation the apparent "Sativa/Indica" ratio in a given individual is less important than the odor/flavor and trichome development aspects it exhibits. Therefore, one of the main aspects to consider when selecting a male is the depth of its aroma and flavor. (If you are seeking to develop a low-odor indoor strain you might wish to begin with a low-odor Sativa male and an Indica female.)

With the remaining males I usually employ an odor/flavor test. Using males at least two or three weeks into the flowering cycle (and preferably beyond if a separate, isolated space is being used), a sort of "scratch-and-sniff" technique is first employed. With clean, odor-free fingers, gently rub one plant at a time, on the stem where it is well developed and pliable, above the woody part and below the developing top (approximately at the spot where a clone would be cut). The newer leaves at their halfway point of development may also be rubbed and sniffed.

These are the places that the earliest chemical signatures of a developing plant present themselves, and it is our intent to gently disturb these chemicals and inspire an odor/flavor reaction on the fingers and on the plant. By examining these various aromas in this way one may be able to determine certain desirable (and also undesirable) characteristics. After clearing one's palate and refreshing one's fingers, another plant may be tested.

The finalists are best compared for at least a week and at different times of day, to determine who performs best over a period of time.

A few of the "good" aromas which I have found to be associated with both male and female high quality cannabis are: sweet, floral, fruity, berry, wine/brandy, other savory spirits, skunky and spearmint. Some of the "bad" aromas associated with both male and female cannabis are: grassy, chlorophyll (green), celery, parsley, carrots, cinnamon, pepper-mint or wintergreen, gear-oil and gasoline. Some of the aromas that are considered "good" from females but not necessarily from males are: woody, cedar, pine, citrus, tropical fruit, chocolate, vanilla, coffee, garlic and astringent.

Worldwide weed

It is sad that due to the Unfortunate State of Assholes in the world today we herbalists are treated criminally. Sad because given saner times we would be able to produce vast amounts of fine quality herb by virtue of no more than the great outdoors, large numbered populations and trial and error.

Someday perhaps, but in the meantime I have few alternate suggestions. Holland, Denmark, Switzerland, Spain and other parts of Europe are opening up more and more toward herbal tolerance. It is relatively easy in these places to score some high quality product.

It is advisable for the newbie to a scene to buy many small samples of herbals at first until one finds what one likes. Just like in any other travel situation, special surprises await those willing to venture out from the centralized tourist areas (except in Christiania where "one stop shopping" is greatly enjoyed).

I am willing to bet that some of the many herbal "sweet spots" around the globe may once again be producing their specialties. I am eager to verify any rumor of such possibilities. These sweet spots would include many equatorial and near equatorial regions such as Colombia, Highland Mexico, parts of Thailand, Burma and Bhutan to name a few. Places such as Nepal and Jamaica have been ideal for herbal expeditions as well. These are some of the places one could venture in search of educating one's herbal palate and expanding one's experience. n

Constant testing

After selections are made, it is also necessary to remember to test for these qualities across a number of clone generations. Do the desirable characteristics present in a new plant (from seed) persist through the following clone generations of that plant? Does the plant from clones of the original carry the same odor/flavor quality? The same potency? Overall desirability? The answers most definitely need to be "yes" if that individual is to be considered for future breeding.

With much practice and years of experience it becomes apparent to those with a sensitive palate which individuals possess the most desirable characteristics from a given sample.
I suggest that your taste and smell be augmented with the use of an illuminated magnifier, either 30X, 60X or 100X power
will do. 

Look at the same aforementioned spot on the stem or developing leaves any time after the second week in the bud cycle and look for the greatest abundance of developing trichomes or secretory hairs (hairs that secrete fluid obvious at 30X and above magnification). More fully developed trichomes with very clear heads are generally the most desirable.

These observations need to be done over a period of time (that is, not just a one-time look) and at different times of the day to determine which individuals perform best. Many various phenomena become apparent to those who are able to pay close attention over a period of time. To that effect I suggest you compile and composite detailed notes on one's observations, and to compare those notes over time. Detailed, comprehensive notes are the hallmark of any successful breeding program.

It is possible to test males by smoking or otherwise consuming them. This practice may be somewhat beneficial to beginners as it does involve a sort of obvious discretion. I suggest using only fresh tips, properly cured and rolled into a joint. Also, make sure that this test smoke is the first smoke one consumes in a day in order to best discern its qualities, or lack thereof.

Some other aspects to consider

There are a number of aesthetic considerations to consider regarding fine quality cannabis breeding, such as color, overall structure, growth patterns and various bouquets. My primary goal involves finding the finished product with the most desirable and pleasant effects. So I focus on those aspects and stabilize them first. Once stabilized, a backcross or a cross to another variety may be utilized to further improve the line and/or increase vigor, if necessary.

On the experimental level the finished product is expected to be either pleasant or powerful, depending on the individual. I prefer an herb that is pleasantly powerful or powerfully pleasant! So that is the sought-after goal. The range of experiences elicited by cannabis can vary from bliss to panic to stupefying. I much prefer the bliss aspects.

The best descriptive dichotomy in this case would be comfort vs. discomfort. I also suppose some personality types may enjoy a more exciting experience perhaps only once in awhile a feeling somewhat akin to the entertainment of a roller coaster ride or a horror movie.

Cannabis is unusual in its varying effects on our vascular-circulatory system. Some cannabis strains seem to act as a vasodilator and others as a vasoconstrictor. A vasoconstrictor is a substance that constricts blood vessels. It tends to elicit tension, excitement, anxiety, and even panic. A vasodilator is a substance that dilates blood vessels and tends to relax a person more easily into a blissful state. Therefore, I tend to prefer cannabis that seems to act as a vasodilator, simply not to the point of couch lock sedation.

I have nothing against powerfully stony herb. It is just that as long as my breeding space is limited, I will choose to work with the more pleasant varieties those that elicit a generally happy experience. Someday I look forward to working at stabilizing many different varieties of herb. After all, to each their own.

Tinnitus and dyskinesia are common symptoms of a vasoconstrictor reaction. Tinnitus is ringing in the ears, and dyskinesia, in this instance, is usually felt as a tingling in the extremities, especially the little fingers, toes and ears. Another bad sign would be any form of tension headache or unwanted body load. If these symptoms occur regularly after indulging in a particular herb, the herb may be contributing to the sensation.

Does it pass the acid test?

To borrow and paraphrase a disclaimer from Dr Hunter S Thompson; "I cannot condone drug usage, but I must admit it has worked well for me." In particular, the psychedelics (entheogens, entactogens, and hallucinogens included) are paramount as a testing tool when breeding fine quality cannabis.

A favored testing formula of mine involves preparations being made days in advance. One needs to have a perfectly cured sample of the herb one wishes to test ready at hand before the test. Fasting (from substances primarily, but also some foods) and cleansing (exercise, sweating or sauna, re-hydration and meditation, etc.) are employed for a period prior to the test. This is to as fully as possible re-calibrate one's baseline state of consciousness to its most basic, clean state.

A time is selected, a toast made and the trip material is ingested. I generally like to eat a simple meal of soup or juice and bread after I ingest a substance and before I begin to alert (first noticing the effect of a substance).

Do not ingest any herb, or any other consciousness-altering substance until after one has alerted, preferably prior to the peak of the trip. Ingest only a small amount of the herb to be tested at first, one toke at a time, unless this is a follow-up test and one is already familiar with the experience.

Ideally, the psychedelic substance will further the range of noticeable subtleties by one's psyche and allow a broader appreciation of the effect from the herb. An herb that is truly powerful and pleasant will usually profoundly express its experience upon the opened mind. That is, if the herb is truly blissful it will become more readily apparent under such psychedelic examination. Likewise, if the herb is somewhat "panicky" or "anxious" in experience, the psychedelic will exacerbate these qualities as well. 

I am assuming, and offering fair warning, that those who attempt such a test are well-experienced psychic travelers. That is, all necessary considerations of set and setting must be satisfied before attempting such a trial. The psychedelic substance almost seems to act as a sort of mental catalyst when combined with herb. This combination is able to cause both desirable and undesirable traits of the herb experience to become more so apparent to the initiated mind.

These are some of the techniques, selections and considerations that I employ when breeding fine quality cannabis. Famed horticulturist Luther Burbank's quote: "select the best and reject all others" is the single most important aspect to consider.

With time, focus and patience the knack for recognizing desirable and undesirable traits becomes more apparent. Having an open and curious mind, along with a developed sense of intuition, is beneficial.

May your ventures be fruitful.

Recessivecombination

A word needs to be said about the not-too-common probabilities of what I generally refer to as a recessive combination phenomenon. Sometimes, though not often, two parents that appear to express a common desirable trait let's say a sweet/fruity bouquet are crossed and the progeny do not express the desirable trait.

This usually means that one or both parents possessed some sort of recessive alleles in their genotype for this characteristic. But it could also mean that the progeny had a different environment that the parents.

If environment can be ruled out then it is likely that some sort of a genetic recessive combination is the cause. If none of the progeny express the desired characteristic one may want to cross the progeny with itself and see what the outcome is.

If a common "Punnet ratio" such as 25% of a progeny express the desirable trait, then the trait is more than likely recessive and the trait may be stabilized via crossing any two of the 25% (or whatever common ratio) that show the desired trait with each other. This process is time consuming and is generally followed only if no other alternatives exist.


Ganja Godesses

One of the things I learned a long time ago was that something more than genetics or biological environment plays a role in the desirability of herb. During the 70's and 80's, as the number of growers proliferated, it became apparent to those privy to the info that a grower's personal vibe somehow became part of the plant's vibe.

Generally speaking, mellow, laid-back growers tended to produce mellow, laid-back herb, whereas uptight, sinister growers tended to produce uptight, sinister herb. Perhaps it was just the vibe of the grower following the product to market expressing itself along the chain of trade, I am not certain, nor do I believe any form of scientific observation will ever confirm such a debate. It has simply been one of those givens in the trade. In that regard, I have further noticed that much of the finest domestic herb I've encountered was grown by women.

I used to call it the "Great Pumpkin" effect, but perhaps it is better termed the "Ganja Goddess" effect. The most sincere herbal patches being visited upon by the subtle and ethereal spirits of benevolence. And subtle is a very key word when considering the desirable characteristics of fine quality cannabis. Subtleties have a way of being very powerful, indeed. While we are considering such aesthetic topics let's have a look at femininity. It is, after all, the female plant we are primarily concerned with.

One of the most profound aspects of the cannabis experience for me is its ability to act as a counter-balance to my personal, male-dominance syndrome.

Cannabis allows me a reprieve from the otherwise distracting male-conditioned response of attempting to dominate my environment. My conditioning of aggressive competitiveness is temporarily quelled, and I am allowed to experience reality in a much more non-linear relationship. The routine desire to compete and conquer is replaced with a sense of cooperation and community. In a word, I have learned to become a feminist.

By "feminist" I mean the protected right to be feminine, cooperative, community-centered and globally concerned, able and free to discern subtleties, intuitive and submissive without the fear of dominator conquest and control. The fine quality cannabis experience allows me to better understand, accept, and serve fate.

One of the things I have learned about "us" (the cooperators) and "them" (the dominators) is that they need us much more than we need them. This is one fact that I wish very much for our community to realize. Toward realizing that end, I have found the finest quality cannabis to be an invaluable resource. *


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 29, 2011)

I got pics today to update. All the Purple Rain are still doing OK. I think they are showing the White Widow of their lineage. They've gotten Jack's @ 1 tsp./qt. for a couple feedings.
#4 in the Fridge seems to have a purple hue to it's color to me. The clones aren't doing as well. Tiny cups are harder.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 29, 2011)

Very beautiful plants Daniels, awesome work as always. Plants are happy and healthy looking. I am sure they will be even better come smoke time. Your hard work and dedication will pay you off well!!!! Your plants show us that already.


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 29, 2011)

damn d havent been around in a while but those babies are def lookin good! best lookin run since ive subbd! just keeps on gettin betta!


----------



## NONHater (Jan 29, 2011)

+REP for sure!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 29, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Very beautiful plants Daniels, awesome work as always. Plants are happy and healthy looking. I am sure they will be even better come smoke time. Your hard work and dedication will pay you off well!!!! Your plants show us that already.





rastadred22 said:


> damn d havent been around in a while but those babies are def lookin good! best lookin run since ive subbd! just keeps on gettin betta!





NONHater said:


> +REP for sure!


Thanks guys. 
Grow tent came so I'm setting it up now.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 29, 2011)

cant wait to see pics and I am sure you will be adding some of your creative DIY future projects for the tent. I just know you will turn that tent into something cool and amazing Mr. Canna-Guyver!!!!

Peace and have fun setting it up, they are so hassel free and easy to set up. Well at least mine was.

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 29, 2011)

Not going real easy so far, but I'm closer.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 29, 2011)

That tent was tight as a drum getting it on. A corner had a tiny tear, but no big deal. It has 2 exhaust vents, but of course wrong side. I got the hood in, now I just hope the fan will be strong enough. In the morning temp testing starts, but even if it has to be open plants will be going in. I'll get more pics tomorrow of the exhaust, then with SS #4 and PR #1 in here.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 30, 2011)

Busy day so far with more to do. So I got the tent filled. 
I put SS #4 in after a 'rain' finished with the flowering mute mix that all got today. 1 tsp. Jack's, 1/2 tsp. Morbloom, & 1/2 tsp. Apple Juice/qt.
I added a couple dowels to PR #1 from the fridge, then carried it downstairs to the tent. I made it 'rain' and fed it. I did the same to all the clones but #2-A, #5-A, & 6-A are in here. #6-A had the spider mites so it's up front and closely watched. Neem spray coming today still.

Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 30, 2011)

On to the Main Chamber.





I had to add a couple dowels, then wired some of the branches on #2, #5, & #6. The bud from #5 needed it bad as did #2. #6 back left's right cola is doin' a gangsta lean. While looking at some of #6's lower buds I saw these. Seems some nice color coming. Maybe the purple it's named for. Durban Poison is in it's lineage so maybe showing it here.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jan 30, 2011)

Another fine set of shots   so do you prefer topping or not topping after this round? Seems if you would of topped and still flowered at the same time you may have had some extra space on some of 'em.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 30, 2011)

gumball said:


> Another fine set of shots   so do you prefer topping or not topping after this round? Seems if you would of topped and still flowered at the same time you may have had some extra space on some of 'em.


Well this round isn't done yet, but yea I should have flowered the PR sooner. I didn't expect the Sativa pheno to be such an influence. In retrospect I could have done somethings different I guess. I like the topping but having to use supports one they get heavy is a PIA and they spread out more. It's kinda a "6 of one and a half dozen of the other".
UB has a quote I'm too tired to look up, but it's Plan your garden, and garden your plan. Correct me if I missed your quote plz UB.

I wiped the veg table and walls with bleach water then put the clones of the Royal Kush & Diesel X under the 250W CMH. Now was the first watering since the transplant so I used the large syringe to water around the edges & kinda lightly. I want the roots to start looking for water. 

I got a pic of the exhaust fan and Ammo Ballast Box for the Grow Tent.

I need to transplant the Super Skunk clones too. It's kinda been a long day.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jan 30, 2011)

hindsight is always 20/20  but you/ve managed everything well just like normal  

I bet you do have long days with a garden as large as yours, in so many stages of growth  mines no where near the size, but it is taxing somedays


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 30, 2011)

I got the SS Clones transplanted. #2-A & #4-A don't look as good but I think they'll pull through. I took a shot of the other clones on the veg table. These get a few days under the Cfl's.
Daniels


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm lovin' the tent. But lovin' the ladies more!! Sucks about the spider mites. You now how I feel about bugs lately. 

Just to be subtle ...


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 31, 2011)

Looooookin' good guy. 

Quote? You got it. "Plan your garden and grow out your plan".

A tweak for your hood. I retrofitted a gull shaped hood with specular material and it made a huge difference. All it takes is some shears, drill, and a cheap ratchet gun.


 
Have fun,
UB


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm digging that exhaust Daniels , I made the same contraption, same fan ,except mine is for supply air . I used a bucket for the transition.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 31, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> I'm lovin' the tent. But lovin' the ladies more!! Sucks about the spider mites. You now how I feel about bugs lately.
> 
> Just to be subtle ...


Yea, garden pests are never ending. No need to freak out. Anyone new to gardening at any level might as well expect them as much as a harvest. Just have to catch it early and have gear to bash it when first seen. Reminds me a Sulfur Burning is due.
You can see how clean I try to keep everything, but you would have to be anal as in Tyvex (sp?) suits, sterile shoe covering, etc. Maybe when I get my 120' Quonset and the serious breeding begins.



Uncle Ben said:


> Looooookin' good guy.
> 
> Quote? You got it. "Plan your garden and grow out your plan".
> 
> ...


I thought I had the quote right, but was too beat from all the gardening to wade through one of your tombs for it. Another about flushing for 2 weeks prior to harvest that We're not growing a toilet. That is another favorite.
I see it's near 297 K on 4 Main Colas so 4/20 will be easy.






I've seen that material on many hoods to buy, but never seen it at Lowes or Home Depot. Where can you find it? This hood is a 6" tube so it's curved, but I have the Veg. table's 250W CMH that needs it. I've been meaning to get a rivet gun anyway.

I'm possibly going to the capital Wends. to speak against a bill to repeal Medical MJ in the state. I have a few things to talk about to be sure. Friday is the first of the cert. classes too.
Daniels


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 31, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> I've seen that material on many hoods to buy, but never seen it at Lowes or Home Depot. Where can you find it? This hood is a 6" tube so it's curved, but I have the Veg. table's 250W CMH that needs it. I've been meaning to get a rivet gun anyway.


Got it from these guys years ago. http://www.allseasonsnashville.com/Hydroponics/horticultural_lighting.htm

Rivet gun, not ratchet lol. Good luck with your politicking and classes.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 31, 2011)

I got pics of the clones. First the RK & DX. I mainly want a Mum of each but a guy never knows if he needs one to flower. 
The SS didn't seem to get any transplant shock. Thinking a #3 to pollinate soon and into the PC. Maybe SS x Dark Star, SS x Jack's Cleaner 2, & SS x Bubble Cheese.
Daniels


----------



## NONHater (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey Uncle Been, D is a good friend of mine and we were both wondering if you could possibly give us your insight on a Hermie that at first shows male flowers then later shows females flowers.

This is it here. 10 days 12/12 vegged for about 4-5 weeks. It's a F1 cross.






Just wondering what your thoughts were on it?

By the way love the info you have put into the growing community. It's cause of you I do 20/4 for veg instead of 18/6


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 31, 2011)

I saw this and was wondering if this was an example. Thanks UB
*From DJ Short.

(A quick word on "backward" hermaphrodites declared males that eventually sport female flowers as opposed to the usual female-to-male hermaphrodites. These are semi-rare occurrences, usually sterile but sometimes viable, that I have found at times to be valuable in their genetic contributions. Some of the most resinous and desirable males I have encountered exhibited this trait. This trait almost seems to guarantee against unwanted hermaphroditism in subsequent generations as it also increases the female to male ratio in its progeny.)*


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm off to the capital to testify on a repeal bill tomorrow. Some people need to learn about Endocannibinology. I will also be talking about Cannabis and nerve cell growth, which scientists can't explain. 
I got some pics from taking the shelf out in the FrigiDare, but no time to upload. I wrote out all feedings for the H.G., but I'll be back Thur. I'm bringing the laptop so I'll check in.
Hope all is staying green for everybody.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Feb 1, 2011)

Best wishes on your journey, you will do well. Just hope your talking to some open minded folks, or at least a majority of open minded folks


----------



## jsgamber (Feb 1, 2011)

This is a good thing you are doing Daniels. God speed!


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 1, 2011)

If anyone is following and wants to help you can. Please call 1-406-444-9800 tomorrow. Say you want them to vote no on HB 161 to repeal Med MJ and be polite, make up a name, then for address use 
3100 Rim Point Dr Billings, MT 59106, which is the 
*Latter Day Saints Temple*

Who is against us. Maybe closed till tomorrow morning. Hearing is 3 pm
Thanks
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Feb 1, 2011)

Just set my reminder, you have my support bro


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 2, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> If anyone is following and wants to help you can. Please call 1-406-444-9800 tomorrow. Say you want them to vote no on HB 161 to repeal Med MJ and be polite, make up a name, then for address use
> 3100 Rim Point Dr Billings, MT 59106, which is the
> *Latter Day Saints Temple*
> 
> ...


Just a reminder, it's 8:30 local time


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 2, 2011)

Good luck Daniels. As far as the hermie goes, I wouldn't use it as breeding stock, just smoke it. Whether a plant starts as female or male and then reverses sex is immaterial to me, it's just not stable. Alot of tropical types (sativas) are prone to that trait. 

Now, after a female has been flowering for a long time, appears ready for harvest and starts showering "bananas" or imperfect male flower parts, that's just its way of telling you it's time to harvest.


----------



## gumball (Feb 2, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> Now, after a female has been flowering for a long time, appears ready for harvest and starts showering "bananas" or imperfect male flower parts, that's just its way of telling you it's time to harvest.


it is nice to hear such an experienced grower say that. I beleive that to be the case after watching so many grows. Plus they dont seem to go full out hermie when that occurs, maybe half a dozen to a dozen seeds from what I have seen, but you have been doing this much, much longer than I


----------



## gumball (Feb 2, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> If anyone is following and wants to help you can. Please call 1-406-444-9800 tomorrow. Say you want them to vote no on HB 161 to repeal Med MJ and be polite, make up a name, then for address use
> 3100 Rim Point Dr Billings, MT 59106, which is the
> *Latter Day Saints Temple*
> 
> ...


Sorry Daniels, the number took me to the State of Montana's Unemployment Insurance Benefit voice response system!!!


----------



## jsgamber (Feb 2, 2011)

gumball said:


> Sorry Daniels, the number took me to the State of Montana's Unemployment Insurance Benefit voice response system!!!


Daniels,

Same for me BUT that didn't stop me from looking around. Today 2/2/2011 they are hearing testimony (such as my good friend Daniels) and on 2/4/2011 they will vote.

Here's the link I dug up that allows you to file a letter. Today, I'm a temporary resident of Montana!  

*===> CLICK HERE TO MAKE YOUR VOICE HEARD <===​*

Hope this helps people find their way.


----------



## gumball (Feb 2, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> Daniels,
> 
> Same for me BUT that didn't stop me from looking around. Today 2/2/2011 they are hearing testimony (such as my good friend Daniels) and on 2/4/2011 they will vote.
> 
> ...


BRILLIANT  Gonna borrow this!!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 2, 2011)

so what should i vote for on that site. im down to help out just dont know whats going on lol


----------



## gumball (Feb 2, 2011)

vote NO on the repeal


----------



## bigman4270 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just submitted my letter.

Hope it help's!


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 2, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> Good luck Daniels. As far as the hermie goes, I wouldn't use it as breeding stock, just smoke it. Whether a plant starts as female or male and then reverses sex is immaterial to me, it's just not stable. Alot of tropical types (sativas) are prone to that trait.
> 
> Now, after a female has been flowering for a long time, appears ready for harvest and starts showering "bananas" or imperfect male flower parts, that's just its way of telling you it's time to harvest.


Thanks again UB, that paragraph from DJ Short had me wondering about it. The stability being effected makes sense. I knew a female to hermie males sacs is an immediate culling, just had NONHater find this so hoped we were on to something. Maybe a fun little test, but I see what you mean.

Why are Sativas prone to that trait? I've read they are more homozygous compared to Indicas. Indicas being more heterozygous since they have to weather adverse conditions, compared to the tropics.

I'm not sure if it was from a nugget of yours, but I use the late bananas to determine harvest if needed.



bigman4270 said:


> Just submitted my letter.
> 
> Hope it help's!


Thanks everyone who added to the stack of No repeal. It was 25 to testify to repeal, 86 for no repeal. We still both got 45 min., but I was in the beginning so I got 3-4 min to say the bare bones in.
After it many of us met at a brew pub, where I met the Mayor of Helena who is in support of us. He has a relative who he saw Cannabis heal cancer. It will most likely pass but full vote will fail, but you never know. 
I can see me coming back to testify. I laid the groundwork for an eventual Medical Necessity Defense if they can repeal it. I have proof my MS would progress faster. 
I also added HIIPPA regulations are valid so disclosing med records is a crime. It would take a court order for me to reveal my 1 patient. They wants to look it up fine, better be following same as a hospital would.
Daniels


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 3, 2011)

Don't have a clue about the sativas wanting to do the AC/DC thingie. Should come down to the "survival of the species" thingie.

Sounds like your plate is full, good on ya!


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 3, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> Sounds like your plate is full, good on ya!


Keeping busy for sure. I plan to start on my Senators to at the least re-schedule it to Schedule 2. I will hound them till they do or meet me to tell me to my face why they won't.
The US gov. holds the patent for it's medical uses so how can they deny it?

On to my next question or advice needed. I got my soil report back from A&M. I added 1 teaspoon of the time release Humic Acid mix to 1 gallon of soil. I mixed it good, but why would some of these numbers go down. I assumed they do run off testing among others.
Here's the base soil and new analysis in blue. differences in red.
pH 7.1 Slightly Alkaline 6.7 Slightly Acid -.4
Conductivity 500 umho/cm Slight 1,430 Moderate +930
Nitrate-N 49 ppm Critical Levels are CL and N is - 258 +209
Phosphorus 95 ppm CL 50 156 +61
Potassium 331 ppm CL 175 483 +152
Calcium 2,822 ppm CL 180 3,667 +845
Magnesium 445 ppm CL 50 522 +77
Sulfur 86 ppm CL 13 151 +65
Sodium 192 ppm CL - 158 -34
Iron 45.10 ppm CL 4.25 47.60 +2.5
Zinc 4.36 ppm CL .27 4.41 +.05
Manganese 15.36 ppm CL 1.00 12.79 -2.57
Copper 1.07 ppm CL .16 .85 -.22
New analysis with time release Humic Acid & others from my Uncle Wes

The base Soil Analysis

So why would it drop the Sodium, Manganese, & Copper?
So would it be an 4-1-3 since it's NPK spike was roughly that ratio?

So do you think 1 teaspoon would be the right amount to add when I try using it to a gallon of soil?. Would a 200 ppm added for nitrate make it too hot or is that a trial to see thing?
I don't know what Conductivity is in soil, but I assume moderate is good. Jack's Classic should be fine for all the micro nutrients. Calcium didn't rise on the graph despite a large increase. It says CL is 80 and it went to 3,667. 

Since I showed you how do do Full Pics, could you tell me how you divide a quote to answer in two, or three parts?

I got some pics of stuff when I got home but I'll probably get to all tomorrow.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's the PR. Just a few pics. Bigger update tomorrow. I added my notes for reference if I lost it.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 4, 2011)

Daniels the PR is looking nice. Cant wait for a full update. I am learning so much following your thread. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's some shots of the Purple Rain. I had to add a dowel to #6 to wire up that Cola that was too heavy. They got fed 1 tsp. Jack's, 1/2 tsp. Apple Juice, 1/4 tsp. Pro-teKt/qt. Ending their 5th week flowering now. #2 got a nice pic too. #1 is in the tent and last to start flowering.
Daniels*





*


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's the one in the Fridge with 2 clones. PR #4 is doing fine. #4-A I tried to pollinate looks wounded. I think it got too much Neem Oil & Dr. Doom Knock Out. I'll keep an eye on it to be sure.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 5, 2011)

Here's some pics of the SS Clones. Got 100% again. I like how #3 is shaped, for it's leaves & stem thickness. Either #3-A or #3-B will become my P1 for breeding. So the other will be pollinated. #4 took longer to show sex so unless it's smoke is noticeably stronger #4-A is the first to be weeded out for space.
Daniels


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 5, 2011)

both cycles are looking super great. loving the trich cover on the flowering plants.


----------



## rastadred22 (Feb 5, 2011)

lookin real good man! i love how that PR bud is fallin over~!


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 7, 2011)

I fed the Super Skunk 1/4 tsp. Jack's/qt. so a bit stronger.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 7, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> lookin real good man! i love how that PR bud is fallin over~!


Now it's leaning forward. First pic is it. Starting to swell now. My pics of the ones in the tent aren't as focused. The clones are good too. Lower on #2 & #6 are showing some purple.
Daniels


----------



## rastadred22 (Feb 7, 2011)

thats wat up man! lookin sexy in there~!


----------



## jsgamber (Feb 7, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> thats wat up man! lookin sexy in there~!


I second that!! Some of those bud shots look like little Chinese pagodas!! Schweeeeeet!!


----------



## gumball (Feb 8, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> thats wat up man! lookin sexy in there~!


I third that  they are some sweet looking girls, I love the purple hues in the buds 

I read the other day where someone said plants wouldnt grow buds big enough to break the plant, HA. and a fat ass wont eat themselves into a coma either


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 8, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> thats wat up man! lookin sexy in there~!


We're in the home stretch now. Thanks



jsgamber said:


> I second that!! Some of those bud shots look like little Chinese pagodas!! Schweeeeeet!!


I had to think a second on a pagoda, & yea they do. Added a pic that shows the Cola on #5 that is most like a Chinese pagoda.



gumball said:


> I third that  they are some sweet looking girls, I love the purple hues in the buds
> 
> I read the other day where someone said plants wouldn't grow buds big enough to break the plant, HA. and a fat ass wont eat themselves into a coma either


Thanks, I'm loving the purplen' too. Whoever said that *must* be a Noob grower. I've had issues with it on several plants. I guess if you loppi-pop the shit out of them then use improper feeding that makes for lighter buds.
Daniels


----------



## jsgamber (Feb 8, 2011)

My favorite single pagoda shot






My favorite stack of pagodas shot


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 8, 2011)

BTW the 400W HPS is fucking with me, so you can guess what I ordered.
CDM400S51/HOR/4K/ALTO
So much for a test to prove they are better. We know.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Feb 8, 2011)

i think she may finally be ready for a slight break from the nutes, but it does look pretty. They have all been on a heavy eating regime.


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 8, 2011)

gumball said:


> i think she may finally be ready for a slight break from the nutes, but it does look pretty. They have all been on a heavy eating regime.


Nope still hungry.
The three in the main chamber (#2 #5 & #6) just got a 1 tsp. FE/ 2 qt. since lower is pale. They are like the thin girl that hogs out on a first date.
Daniels


----------



## jsgamber (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 8, 2011)

I forgot to mention I sent all 100 Senators a letter calling for re-scheduling Cannabis from Schedule I to Schedule II. I sent 1 to Obama too. I will bug my 2 Senators till they answer or meet me.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Feb 9, 2011)

I know this sounds dumb, but how do you send it to them? Do you just send it to their office and take it on their "decency" they will give your letter their time? I am not trying to be rude, but when you through in Obama it made me wonder how many of these folks will actually read the letter, and they all should as I am sure you have detailed many legitimate reasons for your call. But if you have a different set of addresses than the rest of the world may get form the senators websites, please PM me and I will assist best I can. Dont know if I would do it as me though with a illegal grow in my house, but I would like to help. This effects the world if you really think about it.


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 9, 2011)

I sent a letter in their contact form for each one. Some say right off if you aren't from their state they won't reply. I doubt any of the actual Senators read theirs but a staff member will. If some interns or staff members start a discussion with research do even discuss it with me we are moving forward. Maybe an argument gets noticed by the Senator, so he asks. I'll put a copy of my letter minus address so you can all see what I sent. 
If they were to forward it to LEO it would never be enough for a warrant to search a home. 
Plus it would make for publicity a Senator would never want. If a citizen isn't safe to contact a Senator for opinions & clarity they aren't doing their job. The media would be all over them for it.
I have a B.A. in Political Science which I haven't used much till this subject. Of course the MS diagnosis has pushed this subject to the front now. If cannibinoids can slow it down maybe I can keep above water till they can cure it.
Daniels

Here is the list for their websites.
http://www.senate.gov/general/contact_information/senators_cfm.cfm


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 9, 2011)

Here is what I sent them.
Dear Senator XXX,
I want to call for the re-classification of Cannabis from Schedule I to Schedule II. The proper study can show the validity of Medical Marijuana. 
I was diagnosed with Multiple Sclerosis in December of 2009. There is valid research showing its ability to slow the progression of MS. Im being denied a drug with no known overdose level because Universities and Doctors cant do research. 
I would like to see my Senators support this. Why does the US Government hold the patent for the Medical uses of Cannabinoids? It is US Patent 6630507 - Cannabinoids as antioxidants and neuroprotectants. 
So they claim it has no medical value then why does the *Department of Health and Human Services hold this patent?*
Please let me know how we can work together to help the thousands of us with serious medical issues. I added some summary medical information to show what can be learned if doctors can begin research.
Daniels

From Jay R. Cavanaugh, PhD
MS patients have not been well served in the United States by either their government or MS Foundations and Societies. Other nations unencumbered by the cultural baggage of the Drug War have moved ahead to develop cannabis medicines to help relieve the suffering of multiple sclerosis. Hopefully, science and reason will prevail and patients suffering from MS will soon be able to legally grow or receive medicines that will markedly improve both their condition and prognosis.




*Immunomodulatory effects of orally administered cannabinoids in multiple sclerosis.*

Killestein J, Hoogervorst EL, Reif M, Blauw B, Smits M, Uitdehaag BM, Nagelkerken L, Polman CH.
Department of Neurology, VU Medical Center, P.O. Box 7057, 1007 MB Amsterdam, The Netherlands. [email protected]
*Abstract*

*Cannabinoids can modulate the function of immune cells. We here present the first human in vivo study measuring immune function in 16 MS patients treated with oral cannabinoids. A modest increase of TNF-alpha in LPS-stimulated whole blood was found during cannabis plant-extract treatment (p=0.037), with no change in other cytokines. In the subgroup of patients with high adverse event scores, we found an increase in plasma IL-12p40 (p=0.002). The results suggest pro-inflammatory disease-modifying potential of cannabinoids in MS.*

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?cmd=Retrieve&db=PubMed&list_uids=12667658&dopt=Abstract
*Oromucosal delta9-tetrahydrocannabinol/cannabidiol for neuropathic pain associated with multiple sclerosis: an uncontrolled, open-label, 2-year extension trial.*

Rog DJ, Nurmikko TJ, Young CA.
Walton Centre for Neurology and Neurosurgery, Liverpool, United Kingdom. [email protected]
CONCLUSIONS: THC/CBD was effective, with no evidence of tolerance, in these select patients with CNP and MS who completed approximately 2 years of treatment (n = 2. Ninety-two percent of patients experienced an AE, the most common of which were dizziness and nausea. The majority of AEs were deemed to be of mild to moderate severity by the investigators.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18035205?dopt=Abstract


*Marijuana derivatives may provide MS treatment*

Dr. J. P. Zajicek, from Peninsula Medical School in Plymouth and colleagues previously reported that cannabinoids taken for 14 weeks appeared to improve mobility and patients perception of their MS symptoms. In an extension study, 80 percent of subjects agreed to continue on the medication for up to 52 weeks. The results are reported in the Journal of Neurology, Neurosurgery and Psychiatry.

http://www.health.am/ab/more/marijuana_derivatives_may_provide_ms_treatment/
*Cannabis could hold the key to ending multiple sclerosis misery*

April 2, 2007 
*Researchers investigating the role of cannabinoids - chemical substances contained within cannabis  in the treatment of multiple sclerosis (MS), have found they could significantly enhance therapy, not only by reducing nerve damage and erratic nerve impulses, but perhaps even by hindering development of the condition.*
http://www.physorg.com/news94743932.html
*Slow multiple sclerosis progression with cannabinoids*

*05/24/10*

08:20:26 pm, by Legislative Reporter , 610 words





Categories: Patients, Endocannabinoid Research, Multiple Sclerosis (MS) 
*Slow multiple sclerosis progression with cannabinoids*

*A $1.5 million National Institutes of Health grant will help Temple University researchers study more effective ways to treat multiple sclerosis (MS). The research uses synthetic (man-made) cannabinoids based on chemicals obtained from the marijuana plant. "MS is a terrible disease and the more rapidly it progresses, the sooner it disables its victims," says co-researcher Doina Ganea, Earle H. Spaulding chair and professor of microbiology and immunology. "So, if you can slow that down for 10 or 20 years, you can make a significant impact on the patients' lives." "These cannabinoids hold enormous potential, and that's encouraging since we're limited in options when it comes to preventing or reversing MS."*

Link: http://www.examiner.com/x-32750-Lima-Multiple-Sclerosis-Examiner~y2010m5d24-Slow-multiple-sclerosis-progression-with-cannabinoids


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 9, 2011)

good stuff daniels. hopefully this will get the ball rolling


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 9, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> good stuff daniels. hopefully this will get the ball rolling


You can always hope. My state is out of control. Look at news for Montana.
Here's the Royal Kush and Diesel Cross clones. They got Fish Emulsion & will continue with it for some time. 1 of each will be a Mum. I may flower a RK if space allows, ya never know.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 9, 2011)

I fed #2, #5, & #6 that FE and I think they stretched up a bit, and #5 got burnt a bit. #6's Cola I wired up got a bit too. Hood is raised now. Maybe 2 weeks for these three. Any opinions?
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 9, 2011)

Super Skunk clones are good too.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Feb 10, 2011)

gardens looking good bro  how the classes going?


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 10, 2011)

gumball said:


> gardens looking good bro  how the classes going?


 Thanks. Keepn' 'em Green. The first one was cool, beginning was slow of course. It was mostly about soil types. Cool way to determine what your soil is. Take several samples into a bucket. Mix well, then fill 1/3 to 1/2 a Mason jar. Add a bit of detergent and water to the top. Shake well then let sit for a day. Then measure the layers. The % of Silt, Sand & Clay in this triangle will tell you which yours is. Kinda cool huh?
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Feb 10, 2011)

yeah, thats a neat chart!! Its kinda trippy, dont look at it too stoned


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 10, 2011)

man those clones are looking like they popped from seed. super healthy and green. im thinkin 2 weeks sounds bout right for the floweing plants you posted. that chart is cool. i may give that a shot after i go grocery shopping


----------



## gumball (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey daniels, hows it going?

I know you have an exuberant amount of recipes for cannabis, but I dont seem to remember you posting a cannabutter recipe. Do you have one you like? I use Hardroc's from the other place, using the crockpot with 2 hours high, then 2 hours low with water butter and BUD . I only have a few more weeks till harvest, and I cant wait to try butter again!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 11, 2011)

gumball said:


> Hey Daniels, hows it going?
> 
> I know you have an exuberant amount of recipes for cannabis, but I don't seem to remember you posting a cannabutter recipe. Do you have one you like? I use Hardroc's from the other place, using the crockpot with 2 hours high, then 2 hours low with water butter and BUD . I only have a few more weeks till harvest, and I cant wait to try butter again!!


I'm doing good. I had a whole reply typed out and it got fucked up this morning.
I tried the crock pot method & didn't like it. My way is: a big sauce plan, 1 lb. butter, then I dice the leaves up. I add them once the butter is melted. I stir and adjust heat, while slowly sauteing for 15-20 min. The water steams off. Then I wait 10 min. then pour thru a colander with cheesecloth. I use latex gloves and squeeze cheesecloth. Some times I re-strain through new cheesecloth. Hope that helps. 
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Feb 11, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> I'm doing good. I had a whole reply typed out and it got fucked up this morning.
> I tried the crock pot method & didn't like it. My way is: a big sauce plan, 1 lb. butter, then I dice the leaves up. I add them once the butter is melted. I stir and adjust heat, while slowly sauteing for 15-20 min. The water steams off. Then I wait 10 min. then pour thru a colander with cheesecloth. I use latex gloves and squeeze cheesecloth. Some times I re-strain through new cheesecloth. Hope that helps.
> Daniels


Glad to hear buddy  I hate when that shit happens, and I always try to prevent it but it sure does piss you off  so about how much water you add? I assume your on the stove top, so how hot at first before the simmer? thanks for the reply!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 12, 2011)

gumball said:


> Glad to hear buddy  I hate when that shit happens, and I always try to prevent it but it sure does piss you off  so about how much water you add? I assume your on the stove top, so how hot at first before the simmer? thanks for the reply!!


I don't add any water. Low heat as butter melts then low-medium once you add plant material. I guess a way to describe is how you saute onions. I lower the heat after 10 min. then stir occasionally for 5 to 10 min. The water I mentioned is from the leaves, sry.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey Daniels, hows everything going bro? I was away with some family in Vegas so I havent been around much. I was wondering about your tent set up that you just recently finished if I remember correctly. I am purchasing another and larger grow tent, thinking 4'x4'x6.5' that way I can use as a larger Flowering tent and use my current one as a Veg tent. I believe you have a 3'x3'x7'? Do you have the link of where you got yours I think it was Ebay? I just want something cheap but larger. Thanks bro. I gotta go back now and read the stuff I missed on your thread since I been gone. Take care bro and I am sure your plants are rocking out. Hope your classes are going good too.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 12, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Hey Daniels, hows everything going bro? I was away with some family in Vegas so I havent been around much. I was wondering about your tent set up that you just recently finished if I remember correctly. I am purchasing another and larger grow tent, thinking 4'x4'x6.5' that way I can use as a larger Flowering tent and use my current one as a Veg tent. I believe you have a 3'x3'x7'? Do you have the link of where you got yours I think it was Ebay? I just want something cheap but larger. Thanks bro. I gotta go back now and read the stuff I missed on your thread since I been gone. Take care bro and I am sure your plants are rocking out. Hope your classes are going good too.
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Good to see you back. I can't find the e-mail from it. 3'x3'x69" I think. Sounds like a good idea. Always need more real estate.
Classes have been interesting so far. Big update soon.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's the Purple Rain. I started most of them into 12/12 on 12/23 and #3 showed it was a male by 12/28 so I started counting the days by Dec. 28th. So today is 46 for most of them. #1 was a few days behind. Gonna re-veg #2 since it's showing the most purple and is shorter pheno.
Daniels

#2 & it's lower Purplen'


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice colas bro. Glad to see all is well. I went with the 4x4x6.5 Now I can really kick off my garden right. Keep up the good work.

Peace

BKB


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 12, 2011)

why not use the 400 cmh for the flower


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 12, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> why not use the 400 cmh for the flower


One chamber is a CMH and the other gets it's a CMH bulb when UPS delivers it Monday.
Daniels


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 12, 2011)

Woooo. GL.  they will love it


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 12, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> One chamber is a CMH and the other gets it's a CMH bulb when UPS delivers it Monday.
> Daniels


Where did you get the bulb from? I got a friend who is going to let me borrow his 400Watt Magnetic Ballast so I can run a CMH light. All I need now is a bulb. Since I upgraded with a larger tent I am going with a CMH bulb too. I watched enough of you all grow with it and see nothing but amazing plants under the CMH so I am going to do it. I am going to do a side by side for Flowering(1-400watt HPS and 1-400Watt CMH in my Flowering tent to see what kind of difference. Exciting. Cant wait to order one so any link will help that you got ur or maybe Lumi. Thanks

BKB


----------



## gumball (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good daniels. How are the pollinated spots doing?


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.lightingsupply.com/CDM400S51-HOR-4K-ALTO.aspx
Reliable company & best price I've ever found. You have to pick vertical if you don't want the horizontal. They aren't universal. I considered a test between a HPS in Tent vs. CMH in Main Chamber. I know better since I've converted all others to a CMH.
Remember 2 400W's in a 4x4 footprint will have overlap so not a true experiment. Say 1 400W HPS covers 3x3 of the left side & CMH covers 3x3 of the right so the middle is dual coverage and 1" of Left & Right is single coverage. I would just use 2 CMH's if it was me and I could get temps low enough.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 12, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> http://www.lightingsupply.com/CDM400S51-HOR-4K-ALTO.aspx
> Reliable company & best price I've ever found. You have to pick vertical if you don't want the horizontal. They aren't universal. I considered a test between a HPS in Tent vs. CMH in Main Chamber. I know better since I've converted all others to a CMH.
> Remember 2 400W's in a 4x4 footprint will have overlap so not a true experiment. Say 1 400W HPS covers 3x3 of the left side & CMH covers 3x3 of the right so the middle is dual coverage and 1" of Left & Right is single coverage. I would just use 2 CMH's if it was me and I could get temps low enough.
> Daniels


Thanks for the advice and link. I will probably use one light in each tent, damn I could do a HPS and CMH grow and then see what kind of difference there is. 

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 12, 2011)

gumball said:


> Looks good Daniels. How are the pollinated spots doing?


Good you mention that. I didn't see any seeds when I leeched her but she looked no better last time I looked. Tomorrow, I think I'm gonna harvest her to look for them. Enough fucking with her. (though I mostly ignored her) I'll pollinate a clone from #2 when I re-veg her.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 14, 2011)

So far I've done 15 of these letters. Hope he helps us. I'll get 20 to 25 more done in the coming days.
Daniels

To: Governor Brian D. Schweitzer 
Oce of the Governor 
Montana State Capitol Bldg. 

P.O. Box 200801 
Helena, MT 59620-0801 
(406) 444-3111 FAX (406) 444-5529 
RE: HB 161 

Dear Governor Schweitzer, 

I am a medical marijuana patient / supporter and I would like to have your guarantee that, 
if it should come to your desk, you will veto House Bill 161, or any similar legislation that 
will recriminalize the use of medical marijuana. 

State legislators have no right to judge the suering of others without any knowledge of 
their medical condition. These decisions should be made by the patient and the doctor based 
upon need; they should not be a sensational opportunity for politicians to make cheap 
headlines. 

HB 161 would create criminals where none actually exist, overburden police departments for 
no logical purpose and terrorize sick and vulnerable people, many of whom cannot use current 
pharmaceutical medicines even if they wanted to. 

Please make a denitive statement of your intention to veto this regressive and foolish bill. 

Many frightened people await your leadership. 
Respectfully, 
Name:_____________________________________________________________________ 
Address:___________________________________________________________________ 
Voting District:______________________________________________________________ 
Email:______________________________________________________________________ 
Phone:_____________________________________________________________________ 
Signing as Anonymous, due to the climate of fear that this bill has imposed : 


Email:______________________________________________________________________ 
ADDITIONAL COMMENTS:______________________________________________________


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 14, 2011)

I got some new pics since my 400W CMH bulb got here for my tent. I'll get all the tent first then others later. My 2 Tangerine Dream beans came today too.
I raised the hood. Everything in here got fed 1 tsp. Jack's/ quart. SS #4 is getting bigger. PR #1 is good too. Clones PR #2-A, #5-A, & #6-A are looking sticky. 
I harvested #4-A tried to pollinate, but no beans. My fingers were sticky from squeezing the buds. I think I sprayed it my too much Dr. Knock-out for the spider mites, & #6-A got too much Neem misting.
I think these Purple Rain will be good. They have a scent I haven't figured out.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 14, 2011)

The Super Skunk got watered with 1 tsp. Fish Emulsion/quart.




I'm thinking #3-A will be a Mum & #3-B will get pollinated.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 14, 2011)

Here's a few pics of the Purple Rain. I got the pics with a lighter to show the Cola sizes.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Feb 14, 2011)

Master gardener do a good job ::


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice work and hope your letter gets through. Good Luck D!!!!

Peace 

BKB


----------



## jsgamber (Feb 15, 2011)

Okay I partly take back what I said awhile back. Daniels also keeps some fake plastic dead looking plants around just to make him look humble. 

Daniels it's looking the SHITZ!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 15, 2011)

great update daniels. that one plant looks sad hopefully she'll come back


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 16, 2011)

It was harvested, but no seeds. Rest will be done in a week or 2.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 16, 2011)

The House is currently debating H.R. 1, which would fund the government for the rest of the current fiscal year. As part of this debate, Representatives Jared Polis (D-CO) and Ron Paul (R-TX) are introducing an amendment to eliminate funding for the Office of National Drug Control Policy, commonly known as the Drug Czar's office. This would represent a savings of more than $24 million in taxpayer dollars.

The Marijuana Policy Project has set up an action page so that you can send an e-mail to your members of Congress, asking them to support this amendment. Please join me in taking action as soon as possible. The vote could take place in the next 24 hours!

Thank you!

To take action on this issue, click on the link below:
http://control.mpp.org/site/Advocacy...Wxf2w..&id=667

Fire some letters off guys.
Daniels


----------



## bigman4270 (Feb 16, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> The House is currently debating H.R. 1, which would fund the government for the rest of the current fiscal year. As part of this debate, Representatives Jared Polis (D-CO) and Ron Paul (R-TX) are introducing an amendment to eliminate funding for the Office of National Drug Control Policy, commonly known as the Drug Czar's office. This would represent a savings of more than $24 million in taxpayer dollars.
> 
> The Marijuana Policy Project has set up an action page so that you can send an e-mail to your members of Congress, asking them to support this amendment. Please join me in taking action as soon as possible. The vote could take place in the next 24 hours!
> 
> ...


 
Already done!


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 17, 2011)

Damn, I'm sick. I got a flu bug that has taken the whole house down, but Cash. Tuesday I felt horrible, yesterday as bad. Thought today would be OK, but still sore & tired. Pisses me off cause I have up-canning to do.
Daniels


----------



## xivex (Feb 17, 2011)

Sucks to hear you sick bro! 

Thanks for the links about the Drug Czar office funding! Gotta love Ron Paul's libertarian politics sometimes! 

Fucking pisses me off about dea and other feds raiding legal clubs and citizens of MMJ states...time for a change.

X


----------



## gumball (Feb 17, 2011)

xivex said:


> Sucks to hear you sick bro!
> 
> Thanks for the links about the Drug Czar office funding! Gotta love Ron Paul's libertarian politics sometimes!
> 
> ...


Yeah Daniels, diddo what xivex said. Hate to hear you feel bad, I think this year the flu has been horrendous for everyone. I got lucky and was on antibiotics for something else when it went around here. My wife was out of work for 3 days though  

Cash will make y'all feel better, that or some of your tinctures 

get better man, wish I could swing by and help you tend the garden


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 17, 2011)

Get some rest bro and drink lots of water, your garden will survive. You need to get better 1st!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## NONHater (Feb 17, 2011)

Hope ya get better soon bro!


----------



## bigman4270 (Feb 17, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> The House is currently debating H.R. 1, which would fund the government for the rest of the current fiscal year. As part of this debate, Representatives Jared Polis (D-CO) and Ron Paul (R-TX) are introducing an amendment to eliminate funding for the Office of National Drug Control Policy, commonly known as the Drug Czar's office. This would represent a savings of more than $24 million in taxpayer dollars.
> 
> The Marijuana Policy Project has set up an action page so that you can send an e-mail to your members of Congress, asking them to support this amendment. Please join me in taking action as soon as possible. The vote could take place in the next 24 hours!
> 
> ...


Hers what one of my Senators reply was. I,m sure its a auto response.

"Thank you for visiting my website to share your views about issues facing our nation. I appreciate hearing from you and having the opportunity to respond.

Not only do I carefully consider the content of each letter or email that I receive from xxxxxx's, I believe it is important to respond to each one in a timely manner. Because of the complex nature of the issues and the volume of mail that I receive, please allow 2-3 weeks to receive a written response via email or postal mail.

Our representative democracy only works when citizens are willing to be involved in their government. Hearing from you about how legislation under consideration impacts you enables me to better represent you in the United States Congress.

Sincerely,

Name removed for safety! lol What a Jack Wagon.


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 17, 2011)

bigman4270 said:


> Hers what one of my Senators reply was. I,m sure its a auto response.
> 
> "Thank you for visiting my website to share your views about issues facing our nation. I appreciate hearing from you and having the opportunity to respond.
> 
> ...


Would of been even more funnier if it started out with..."My fellow American..." LOL
I am sure that it is a auto respond and they probably have a auto computer machine that types, files, folds, seals and sends them out too.

Peace

BKB


----------



## bigman4270 (Feb 17, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Would of been even more funnier if it started out with..."My fellow American..." LOL
> I am sure that it is a auto respond and they probably have a auto computer machine that types, files, folds, seals and sends them out too.
> 
> Peace
> ...


lmfao! No doubt. 

By the way BKB. Been diggin the Avie. From "Detroit Rock City" originaly and seen em in 1977. My first concert and I still remember it like it was yesterday. 

Peace

Big


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 17, 2011)

bigman4270 said:


> lmfao! No doubt.
> 
> By the way BKB. Been diggin the Avie. From "Detroit Rock City" originaly and seen em in 1977. My first concert and I still remember it like it was yesterday.
> 
> ...


Wow thats funny cause it was my 1st concert in 1979 in Madison Square Garden I was scared shitless cause my Uncle told me it was a clown show and when all the explosions blew and KISS popped out the stage and I finally figured out it was KISS, MY LIFE CHANGED FOREVER!!!! LOL Yes I am part of KISS ARMY!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 18, 2011)

Feeling better today, so gonna get a massage then go to class. I think today is vegetables gardens. BTW I'm gonna save some used Cannabis soil for peppers this year. We're doing more seeds since I have a ton of extra stuff. 
I'll get pics of everything later once pots are ready. I'm gonna harvest some clones soon, & PR #5 & #6 are close too.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 18, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> Feeling better today, so gonna get a massage then go to class. I think today is vegetables gardens. BTW I'm gonna save some used Cannabis soil for peppers this year. We're doing more seeds since I have a ton of extra stuff.
> I'll get pics of everything later once pots are ready. I'm gonna harvest some clones soon, & PR #5 & #6 are close too.
> Daniels


Glad to hear your better.


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 19, 2011)

This is the insanity I'm facing.
http://billingsgazette.com/news/state-and-regional/montana/article_f60c2380-4a87-55d7-9ffe-bccd719a40d0.html?mode=story

This is splinter of the LDS Church. This Cherrie Brady is pure evil.
Brady said school officials have told her privately that there's so much excess medical marijuana in Montana that kids are selling it all over schools and that some kids are prostituting themselves to obtain it.

She lies left and right.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 19, 2011)

Damn why didnt I ever think of that when I was in High School....I could of been a Marijuana Hooker Pimp!!! I am sure that some of these school Officials that spoke with Brady privately had smoked some bud prior to their meeting, what a crock of shit-ski!

Peace

BKB


----------



## gumball (Feb 19, 2011)

damn daniels, you got some salem witches up there to burn too, cause I am sure your government would burn 'em bitches! sucks to hear daniels. someone should argue if we take away pot then they would be prostituting themselves over everyones parents prescriptions like vicodin, percocet, kolodipin, osycontin, morphine, xanax, etc, etc! All of which are much F'ing worse than MJ. stupid people


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 19, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Damn why didn't I ever think of that when I was in High School....I could of been a Marijuana Hooker Pimp!!! I am sure that some of these school Officials that spoke with Brady privately had smoked some bud prior to their meeting, what a crock of shit-ski!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Seems like there would be a Police Report to me for something that serious.



gumball said:


> damn Daniels, you got some salem witches up there to burn too, cause I am sure your government would burn 'em bitches! sucks to hear Daniels. someone should argue if we take away pot then they would be prostituting themselves over everyones parents prescriptions like vicodin, percocet, kolodipin, osycontin, morphine, xanax, etc, etc! All of which are much F'ing worse than MJ. stupid people


They just can't get we don't want to do Heroin or a derivative of it. Pill Parties are killing kids. Yet the Brady Bunch doesn't care. They had nothing to say on a bill to stiffen DUI's or the bill to cut funding for k-12 education. We offered a 10% gross tax worth $100 million to fund elderly care & k-12 education. They just keep lying. 
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Feb 19, 2011)

daniels I really believe there is corruptness purposefully breeding more corruptness into our society. it is truely sad the people we live with, it really makes me cry somedays.  i guess crying is better than pulling a trigger...


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's some more from Brother Zabawa. A known former alcoholic.
http://montanafesto.wordpress.com/2011/02/17/rimrock-auto-groupmercedes-benz-owner-declares-mormon-jihad-on-medical-marijuana/


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 19, 2011)

Why do they embarrass us to the nation.
http://www.krtv.com/videoplayer/?video_id=6592&categories=9


----------



## gumball (Feb 19, 2011)

he cant even speak on nationwide tv, how the hell is he a representative. he is an idiot, a true idiot. I wish I had his momma's email address so I could forward her this link. she should whip this boys ass...


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 19, 2011)

I got a RK & DX clone up-canned. I'm prepping them for MRS. Gumball, I know you know what's coming. Feel free to give clues or explain while I up-can a couple others. Just to piss me off, I realized yesterday I'll run out of soil before I get the 5 SS clones up-canned. I think I'm gonna cull the other DX clone. I'll flower the RK soon and pollinate it with NL pollen I have coming maybe Dark Star & Bubble Cheese too. SS #3-A will get up-canned to cross instead of wasting the dirt for the DX. I have most everything to mix a new batch of soil, just need the 2 bags of Top Soil.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 19, 2011)

I got some pics to show how I up-can. I cut landscape fabric in a circle then 1" to 2" cuts, then press into the pot. The cuts need a snip or two sometimes to fit right. Then I fill with soil and bury a pot, like they are in. I water really well, so the inner pot can come out nicely, then up-can.

So on MRS, it is Multiple Rooting Sites. Here is a post about it, but the guy I know doing it doesn't know who wrote it. So can't credit it.

"MRS stands for Multiple Rooting Sites

you will be basically creating a entirely stand alone rooting structure and feeding system for your plant which will supplement the plant in such a way as to allow it to constantly run with its nutrient uptake going full throttle 24/7 (this will also help with the metabolizing of micro nutes and allow more of them to enter the system also just by design)

all you have to do is break out your rooting hormone and your scissors and pick a bottom branch that is nice and fat and low hanging ... something that would normally make a killer clone

now we are going to sacrifice this future monster clone for the sake of the plant..

you take this branch and instead of clipping a few nodes back and then using it to clone ...you cut off the end of it creating the same 45 degree angle you would normally make on a clone and scar it the same as a clone also... just like its the end of a clone getting ready to put it in your clone box or growing medium

you will now have a branch with a clone end sticking out where the bud site would normally be...
now the same as cloning you need to wet it and dip it in rooting hormone ( powder .. gel ... whatever)
and you will want to take this butchered branch and put it at least a inch into the soil below the plant bending it down into the dirt and making sure it wont pop back out again

what you have just done was make a alternate rooting site for the plant and as soon as it takes hold in about a week or 10 days you will see a sudden burst of vigor out of your plant and you will want to cut your nutes back to half strength

this is the only drawback and one of the major money savers for the high priced nutrient buying crowd out there...

with twice the rooting zone now occupying the pot it is utilizing more of the soil mass and also pulling out locked out nutrients the original root structure couldn't hope of getting so it will fill the plants gas tanks up pretty quickly and will also utilize the new incoming nutrients on a much more efficient scale which makes for less nutes left in the soil ... less nutes needed to maintain the plant at peek... and a plant that is getting just as much as it can handle on a full time basis increasing yield to huge potential...

all i can say is try it ... buy all means prove me wrong if you can... i have been using this technique for about 2 years now since i thought it up in a stoned stupor one night while taking clones and it has not failed me yet"

This will be a good test. I trained 2 branches from each, so I can root them.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice info on the MRS, seems interesting and easy to do.


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 20, 2011)

What a day. I harvested the rest of the clones first. Then I moved PR #2 to get to #5 & #6. the left cola bent over bad, and couldn't be fixed. I harvested that Cola, while cursing. 
I got 5 & 6 done with some good Cola shots, then when I looked at them on the comp, they were sub-par.
I moved #1 from the tent to next to #2. I'll get pics of them tomorrow. I have a few pics to go through still but I'll start with the clones #2-A, #5-A, & #6-A.
Now that only SS #4 is in the tent, I'll move SS #1 from the FrigiDare to the tent.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 20, 2011)

Damn Daniels those are some danky buds my friend! Looks yummy!


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's pics of #5 & #6, then a couple of #1 in the tent before I moved it.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 21, 2011)

Tangerine Dream are getting planted in a couple hrs. Gotta do some up-canning tonight too.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks great, and good luck with the TD. I have heard some bad reviews on it, but you start 'em in soil no germing, so you may have better luck. 

So do you have any favorites of the PR now that you've taken them down? I cant wait for a smoke report, I am sure it will be a stellar strain!!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 21, 2011)

I heard seeds can take longer to sprout, so if you were to use that paper towel method it could dry out, I guess. 

I still have #1 & #2 in the Main & #4 in the Fridge to harvest, then dry. Smoke report decides favorite, that said #2 has the purple tint to it. #6 kinda did but not as much. From the Main Cola on this pic I think you can see it. I'm gonna re-veg her.

I moved SS #1 into the tent today. I got a few pics of PR #1 & #2. You can see how the Main Cola on #2 is gone.
Daniels







View attachment 1455334


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 21, 2011)

Here's my try at Multy Rooting Sites (named in honor of you Byg). They could have been longer to try this, but we'll see.
Daniels


----------



## SecretiveOne (Feb 22, 2011)

The multi-branch rooting is very interesting.


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 22, 2011)

Daniels, are you going to Make It Rain on it or what? Is there any tell tale of when its rooted? Thanks bro.
Very sweet plants Master Gardener how tall are the ones in the tent? How are you liking the tent?

Peace

BKB


----------



## bigman4270 (Feb 22, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> Here's my try at Multy Rooting Sites (named in honor of you Byg). They could have been longer to try this, but we'll see.
> Daniels
> View attachment 1455409View attachment 1455410


Right on D, everything looks awesome. That PR in the tent really showing its Sativa side huh? I would like to see how tall these leggy bitches would be outside. 

Glad my inability to spell has inspired you. LMFAO

Peace

BYG


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 22, 2011)

It's SS in the tent. I'm thinking these PR would be a monster outdoors. But I saw one of these SS from the breeder that was huge.


----------



## gumball (Feb 22, 2011)

Everything looks great D  I'm like how your trying new things  MRS and Grafting are 2 things I definitely wanna try, once I get my drip system setup


----------



## bigman4270 (Feb 22, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> It's SS in the tent. I'm thinking these PR would be a monster outdoors. But I saw one of these SS from the breeder that was huge.


 
My bad, was still half asleep when I looked at it.


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 22, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Daniels, are you going to Make It Rain on it or what? Is there any tell tale of when its rooted? Thanks bro.
> Very sweet plants Master Gardener how tall are the ones in the tent? How are you liking the tent?
> 
> Peace
> ...


I'll MIR later, but that much water would rinse all Rootone off the MRS. My thinking is I should see growth on those branches once they root. Maybe a slight tug, but this is a first try on this so we'll see together.
The SS in the tent are #1 40" & #4 54". I like the tent overall, but I can see the more expensive ones being better.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 22, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> I'll MIR later, but that much water would rinse all Rootone off the MRS. My thinking is I should see growth on those branches once they root. Maybe a slight tug, but this is a first try on this so we'll see together.
> The SS in the tent are #1 40" & #4 54". I like the tent overall, but I can see the more expensive ones being better.
> Daniels


Damn those are huge bro! I agree about the expensive tents being better. I really hope the MRS roots cause I really want to see how it grows. Good work bro and your colas are so delicious looking. Whats on the menu for all your trim? 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 22, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Damn those are huge bro! I agree about the expensive tents being better. I really hope the MRS roots cause I really want to see how it grows. Good work bro and your colas are so delicious looking. Whats on the menu for all your trim?
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


I've just been putting trim into Tupperware till I break down and get a set of Bubble Bags to make hash. I can't get them to make stuff with the canna butter.

First up is a Diesel Cross that will be donated to a patient who needs it. I have a Mum to keep the strain.

I got the five SS up-canned. I will make one of the #3's into a Mum to back cross into later. I decided #4 & maybe #1 will go to the tent soon, Then in a week or two #2 will go into the Fridge with a Royal Kush.
They have all gotten a Neem Oil misting often to keep any spider mites from coming back. I will keep on it. It adds a wax surface to the leaves, at least seems like it to me.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Feb 23, 2011)

little ones are looking good Daniels, all ready to take on the spots of the recently killed big girls


----------



## jsgamber (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm always amazed at how dark green your leaves always seem to be!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 23, 2011)

gumball said:


> little ones are looking good Daniels, all ready to take on the spots of the recently killed big girls


I got a 5 ga. bucket and prepping for SS #4-A to go to the tent after a few days. Need to get it raised since SS #4 is so tall.



jsgamber said:


> I'm always amazed at how dark green your leaves always seem to be!!


I keep them fed a pretty strong dose of Jack's, then add some other organics every couple. Its been a : Nute>stronger nute>water>Nute>water. But varied some too in that order. Point is, I used to be worried of over doing it, now I try to push it, then a MIR to clear up any salt build up. Once they get a def. it is hard to recover from. This Jack's is a great fertilizer. The micro's are well balanced.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 23, 2011)

So when I checked the Main chamber this afternoon I see the other Main Cola from PR #2 bent far over. Guess it got too heavy. I was gonna harvest it soon anyway, but I would have cut the stem a bit longer so I could take pics easier.




I took a bunch of Bud Porn. Enjoy, you sick bastards.





I'm gonna try to re-veg her since she was the most purple of the Purple Rain. I left this lower growth. I ran a gallon of water thru her then fed her 2/3 tsp. Fish Emulsion/ 2 quarts. She's under some t-5 Cfl's now on a 19/5 schedule with the other Mum's. She's only getting water or da Fish Poop for quite a while. I've never tried a re-veg but I'm not expecting any problems. Later I will cross her with something.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 23, 2011)

Very impressive pics. I love the cola arching creating a delicious ring of cola bud! Sweet buds!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 24, 2011)

I got a reply from my Senator. I see Meth mentioned.

Dear Danielsgb,​ Thank you for contacting me about funding for the Office of National Drug Control Policy. I appreciate your concern over this issue.
Dangerous, illegal drugs like meth pose a serious threat to public safety and the quality of life that we enjoy in Montana. Law enforcement officers work hard each day to keep illegal drugs off the streets of our communities and I fully support their efforts. At the same time, potent and illegal drugs are still relatively accessible. The "War on Drugs" has not been as successful as we had hoped it would be. It is important that, in addition to maintaining the presence of law enforcement, we begin to think creatively about how to solve the drug problem.
With the size of our national debt such a serious matter, all options for cutting government spending need to be on the table. You can be sure that I will keep your views in mind as I work in the Senate on Montana's priorities in the federal budget. 
Please do not hesitate to contact me again if I can be of further assistance.

Sincerely,

Jon Tester
United States Senator​


----------



## gumball (Feb 24, 2011)

Hmmm, the days should be long gone when marijuana, especially medical MJ, where MJ is no longer put into the same class as meth, or crack or other dangerous drugs. Seemed to skirt around a touch, but to be expected.


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's some more Bud Porn.
Daniels
View attachment 1459306View attachment 1459310


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 24, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> I got a reply from my Senator. I see Meth mentioned.
> 
> Dear Danielsgb,​Thank you for contacting me about funding for the Office of National Drug Control Policy. I appreciate your concern over this issue.
> Dangerous, illegal drugs like meth pose a serious threat to public safety and the quality of life that we enjoy in Montana. Law enforcement officers work hard each day to keep illegal drugs off the streets of our communities and I fully support their efforts. At the same time, potent and illegal drugs are still relatively accessible. The "War on Drugs" has not been as successful as we had hoped it would be. It is important that, in addition to maintaining the presence of law enforcement, we begin to think creatively about how to solve the drug problem.
> ...


It seems Mr. Senator opened the door for another letter....I would ask him what are Montana's priorities and why did it take so long to figure out that the " War On Drugs" is a crock of shit? Ask Mr. Senator if he would like to sample your harvested bud and enclose a pic of your Bud Porn. What a efin idiot!

Nice Bud Porn Daniels!!!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 24, 2011)

Well the Multy Rooting Sites didn't work on the DX, but maybe it will for the RK. The branches didn't stay buried. Just a try, I didn't have great faith since they weren't long enough.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's the Super Skunk clones again. I noticed on #2-A that it is putting out new white hairs even at 19/5. I decided today I'll put it and one of the #3's in the Fridge on 13/11 once PR #4 is done.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 24, 2011)

I decided to put the Royal Kush into the tent with SS #4-A. I decided I wanted 2 SS into the Fridge so I can test them at 13/11.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Feb 25, 2011)

Aint those SS crosses great. I really hope mine revegs outside, that would be AWESOME  and huge if I tend her right


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's #1 all alone under the 400W CMH. She's getting close. Lower color has faded to a lighter hue of green, but I'm too close for a Fish Poop.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 25, 2011)

gumball said:


> Aint those SS crosses great. I really hope mine revegs outside, that would be AWESOME  and huge if I tend her right


The SS are nice huh.
So soon I have to pick which #3 clone will get flowered/breed and which will be a Mum.





Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 25, 2011)

My 2 Tangerine Dream seeds sprouted.
Daniels


----------



## NONHater (Feb 25, 2011)

The MRS didnt work for me either, next time. Looking good D!


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 26, 2011)

NONHater said:


> The MRS didnt work for me either, next time. Looking good D!


Maybe the other one will, but I've been too busy to baby it along so we'll see.

Interesting day so far. I went to a meeting of the Democrat Legislators. It was a discussion of how they can stop some bat shit crazy stuff the Republicans are going for. Next I'll put up a list of this insanity.
It was mainly education stuff, but when it got to repeal of Med MJ the first one said none of them were for a repeal. A lady spoke for protecting children. I said as a patient and Caregiver, we want regulation. I said repeal is 10,000+ jobs lost, & 1,000's of lawsuits including mine. I thanked them for seeing that it can be fixed. I mentioned that a bill has a $100 million revenue where 50% goes to schools.
After it was over I was asked to talk at the Politics in the Pub in a couple weeks... 
The lady worried for kids was asked too. I talked with her for a while too after. I explained how Marinol is not the same as it is synthetic Thc, not the combination of Thc, Cbn, etc. I told her how it is impossible to OD on Cannabis since it won't effect Lung, & Heart neuoro. systems. She was worried it is so much stronger, but I explained that the test was different when they has 1%-5%, then it was 10%-20%. I think I will get through to her.
Here is what this Politics in the Pub is.

[FONT=&quot]We are a non-partisan group based in Billings Montana, whose aim is to take on the serious subject of politics without taking ourselves too seriously.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Following in the footstep of our founders, were taking politics back to the tavern in order to improve on our more perfect union...or at a minimum have a few drinks and talk about the events of the day.

[/FONT]http://politicsinthepub.net/index.htm​


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 26, 2011)

Just found this list of actual bills being considered at the Montana legislature. this is not a joke

SJR2: Withdraw the United States of America from the United Nations 
HJR14: Says Montana has the power to decide whether federal government is abridging personal liberties and protect its citizens against federal incursion. Sponsored by Rep. Michael More, R-Gallatin Gateway. Approved Monday by the House Judiciary Committee.
HJR20: Says the federal health-reform laws are null and void and not enforceable in Montana. Sponsored by Skees. Approved Monday by the House Human Services Committee.
SB112: Legalize hunting with hand-thrown spear
HB112: Allow guns in schools 
SB114: Give sheriffs authority over the federal government in terror investigations
HB154: Eliminate educational requirements for persons seeking job of State Superintendent of Schools
SB161: Declares the federal health-reform laws unconstitutional and says Montana will not comply. Sponsored by Sen. Verdell Jackson, R-Kalispell. Killed Wednesday by the Senate Public Health Committee.
HB174: Legalize hunting with silencers 
HB205: Omit Barak Obamas name from the 2012, ballot because his father was born outside of America (this guy was on CNN this week)
SB216: Officially designate the Code of the West as the Code of Montana 
HB271: Allow anyone eligible to obtain a concealed weapon permit to carry without actually applying for a permit. It is already legal to carry a concealed weapon in rural areas without a permit.
HB244: Eliminate all state incentives for developing wind power
HB278: Create fully armed militia in every town 
SB279: Allow legislators to carry weapons in the Capitol
HB284: Forbids state employees from doing anything to implement the federal health-reform acts. Sponsored by Rep. Tom Burnett, R-Bozeman. Killed Wednesday by the House Human Services Committee.
HB321: Declares the federal Endangered Species Act unconstitutional and invalid in Montana. Sponsored by Rep. Krayton Kerns, R-Laurel. Endorsed by the House Saturday.
HB326: Lift nuclear ban for purpose of building a nuclear reactor in the Flathead Valley
HB354: Eliminate law that requires landlords to install carbon monoxide detectors 
HB381: Makes it a crime to enforce federal firearms laws on firearms manufactured in the state. Sponsored by Kerns. Approved Monday by the House Judiciary Committee.
HB382: Creates an 11 person legislative commission that reviews all federal laws for possibly nullification by the Legislature. Sponsored by Rep. Derek Skees, R-Whitefish. Approved Monday by the House Judiciary Committee.
HB384: Lift the prohibition on carrying concealed weapons in bars, churches and banks
HB438: Compulsory marriage counseling for people seeking a divorce 
HB443: Declares any future federal food safety laws to be void in Montana, for any food grown, processed or sold within the state. Sponsored by Burnett. Killed Friday by the House Agriculture Committee.
HB448: Creates an interstate firearm freedom compact of states that have declared invalid the enforcement of federal firearms law for firearms manufactured in-state. Sponsored by Kerns. Approved by the House Monday.
HB456: Requires schools to notify parents 48 hours in advance of sex education and receive the parent's written consent before their child attends. The bill prohibits schools from using instruction materials from organizations that provide abortion services. The bill passed Monday with a 71-29 vote. (I think this is called the Bristol Palin family planning bill)
HB506: Require the federal government to prove in court that the National Parks were lawfully acquired. 
HB549: Declare that global warming is good.
HB550: Declares that U.S. Environmental Protection Agency regulation of greenhouse gases is void in Montana. Sponsored by Rep. Joe Read, R-Ronan. Approved Friday by the House Federal Relations, Energy and Telecommunications Committee.


----------



## gumball (Feb 26, 2011)

Um, sorry to hear you live in Montana. I hear its beautiful, but the stench of stupid politics is, well, shitty  There is some really crazy shit in that list. Sounds like your meeting went well though, and the 10,000 jobs loss should get through to all of them. I agree with you, you need more regulation in your state. But it sounds like they would bout be to dumb to implement a regulatory committee of sorts.


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 26, 2011)

gumball said:


> Um, sorry to hear you live in Montana. I hear its beautiful, but the stench of stupid politics is, well, shitty  There is some really crazy shit in that list. Sounds like your meeting went well though, and the 10,000 jobs loss should get through to all of them. I agree with you, you need more regulation in your state. But it sounds like they would bout be to dumb to implement a regulatory committee of sorts.


Yea, a favorite of mine is *HB278: Create fully armed militia in every town 
*We have* Montana Nation Guard, *so why are they worthless*?
*Or another favorite HB174: Legalize hunting with silencers 
Cause a 4x4 truck, binoculars, high powered rifle, & scope isn't enough of an advantage. I have hunted for years, but REALLY?

I have to start trimming the Purple Rain. I smoked a taster bowl and good so far since it was a lower popcorn bud. Fuck I hate trimming.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Feb 26, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> Yea, a favorite of mine is *HB278: Create fully armed militia in every town
> *We have* Montana Nation Guard, *so why are they worthless*?
> *Or another favorite HB174: Legalize hunting with silencers
> Cause a 4x4 truck, binoculars, high powered rifle, & scope isn't enough of an advantage. I have hunted for years, but REALLY?
> ...


Sounds like some state officials need a reality check, and maybe need to try and finish the picture so they can look at the whole big picture...

you dont have a vaporizer, right? I assume you have vaped before, so do you like it any? I havent done it yet, but folks say you can vape freshly cut buds. Not that I would skip curing of any sort, but seems that it would make it nice to try a sampler or so  

Take care buddy


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 26, 2011)

I've tried one several years ago, wasn't a big fan. Something about blowing out a wisp of vapor but no smoke bothered me. They get you fucked up, reminds me of smoking Hash.
I might buy or build one, but Bubble Bags is first. I have enough sugar trim after all these PR are trimmed up.


----------



## gumball (Feb 26, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> I've tried one several years ago, wasn't a big fan. Something about blowing out a wisp of vapor but no smoke bothered me. They get you fucked up, reminds me of smoking Hash.
> I might buy or build one, but Bubble Bags is first. I have enough sugar trim after all these PR are trimmed up.


hell you should just try the ISO hash riddleme and several others have mentioned lately. shit you prolly got enough trim to do some ISO and Bubble hash.


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 26, 2011)

Sorry guys but this needs to go through.....*SB112: Legalize hunting with hand-thrown spear
*Then we can all move to Montana and round up all those pole smokers and make Hemp Hand Throwing Spears and have a field day on their asses!!!! 

*DAMN MONTANA LETS GET SUM!!!!!!!*

LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## gumball (Feb 26, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Sorry guys but this needs to go through.....*SB112: Legalize hunting with hand-thrown spear
> *Then we can all move to Montana and round up all those pole smokers and make Hemp Hand Throwing Spears and have a field day on their asses!!!!
> 
> *DAMN MONTANA LETS GET SUM!!!!!!!*
> ...


I seen this and liked it too!! That one sounded like it should be legal anyhow, a spear isnt really a weapon cause anything could be a spear, of sorts.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 26, 2011)

ive seen shows on the outdoor chanel where they are pig hunting with spears crazy stuff man.


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm not sure where the hell that came from. I'm for it banned. It's cruel, macho bullshit. They have to be up in a tree, draw blood, use dogs to terrorize while chasing down, stab more then maybe have to go for the throat. It's stone age and un-necessary. I could really careless overall, just dumb to me.
Daniels


----------



## crazytrain14 (Feb 26, 2011)

yea i think its pretty lame as well. not to mention i think alot more dangerous then gun hunting from a stand or a fixed position. also not so humane


----------



## gumball (Feb 26, 2011)

I meant for the fact that it is truely hunting and giving the animal the best chances. granted the animal may not be taken in a "clean" capacity. but, without dogs cause I despise them in the hunt, a hunter must really hunt to actually take an animal in this way. Using a compound bow, or even traditional box is similar. They require more precision and actually give the animal more of a sporting chance. I dont condone someone going out and throwing spears at animals over and over again cause they dont know what they are doing. Just like with a rifle. Unfortuneatly we have idiots on both sides of the spectrums.


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 26, 2011)

It's just stone age to me, & with dogs is far from sporting. I don't care on it much as most hunters would never do it, but the silencers is truly retarded. Imagine it, Deer hears a whizzing noise but no clue what is happening. Normally you get the one maybe two shots before it bolts away. With a silencer you could take 10 shots then finally a kill shot. So weak.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 26, 2011)

Drowning PR #1 tomorrow. A few need a rain too.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 27, 2011)

Here's PR #1. That bucket is holding water right to the top of the pot. Soon the roots will drown & be unable to draw O2. Let the fermentation begin.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 27, 2011)

I made it rain on SS #2 & SS #3, then both got a quart of 1 tsp. Jack's + 1/2 tsp. Apple Juice.
I got a pic of #2's main Cola with a pop can to show how big it is at 5 weeks flowering.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 27, 2011)

Well I'm a high ass that post goes in the FrigiDare thread.


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 27, 2011)

Damn bro, you really have a MONSTER COLA ROCKING OUT! Very nice and amazing! That plant motivates me!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 27, 2011)

Here's the SS clones from the Veg table. Time for a 'rain' soon. #2-A will be a good one.
Daniels


----------



## jsgamber (Feb 28, 2011)

*HB549: Declare that global warming is good.* OMG!!!! hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Daniels it's all looking great. Gotta go wipe the tears from my eyes! hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 28, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> *HB549: Declare that global warming is good.* OMG!!!! hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Daniels it's all looking great. Gotta go wipe the tears from my eyes! hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


I think that one is to allow massive coal mining. They have another to allow Eminent Domain to take farm land for power lines. It's getting nuts here.

Here's the tent from yesterday. This SS #4 better bulk up or it's gonna be ISO hash & canna butter. It's clone better shape up too or it gets culled. 
I think I'm gonna pollinate the RK with some NL pollen.
Daniels


----------



## taint (Feb 28, 2011)

Why are the leaves on the flowering plants curled and looking stressed?


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 28, 2011)

taint said:


> Why are the leaves on the flowering plants curled and looking stressed?


I think it needs rained on b/c salinity levels are too high. Not sure on that one.


----------



## taint (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks more like water stress to me.
Mines are kinda curling the other direction,she's kinda a picky bitch though.


----------



## gumball (Feb 28, 2011)

I think I read serrated edges up could be moisture stress as well, in uncle bens moisture stress thread. Leaves pointing up is said to be heat or light stress. both your plants look good


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 28, 2011)

It could be water stress, that SS in the tent and the SS #2 in the FrigiDare look kinda same. Tent SS got a heavy watering & the one in FrigiDare got a 'rain'. That would make sense.


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 1, 2011)

Check this out. It's from the MMGA.
1,400 New Jobs Created in State of Montana
The Montana Medical Growers Association in conjunction with Outlaw Hill Health and Sustainability Institute, LLC and Solutions for Montana conducted an economic impact study focusing on the ways that the medical cannabis industry has uniquely benefitted the economy of State of Montana.
The creation of a professional medical cannabis industry was not the intention when Initiative 148 was passed by a 62% majority in 2004. Legislation often has unintended consequences, while often those consequences are negative, in this instance it has had very positive, albeit unintended, consequences.
The study, initiated at the end of December, surveyed some of the 4,800 registered caregivers in the State regarding their expenses and employment opportunities. The study was performed utilizing licensed, registered caregivers with between ten (10) and 350 patients and carried a standard deviation of +/- 5. The majority of respondents indicated a division of businesses which is unlike any other state who has instituted medical cannabis use. Patients are served by smaller caregivers who offer specialized service in addition to store front locations giving patients access to a wider selection of medicinal products. The small business economic impact study confirmed that throughout the State, small businesses supporting the medical cannabis industry have also been expanding into new facilities, hiring more employees and paying more taxes. Companies such as utilities have also seen a boom in revenue.
Key results of this study revealed:
&#61623; Conservative estimates of 1,400 new jobs have been created (not including exclusive family businesses)
&#61623; Approximately 70% of employees were previously unemployed
&#61623; 56% of caregivers provide free or discounted meds to their economically challenged patients
&#61623; On average, 76% of monthly expenses are spent in local communities and 94% of all expenses are spent in Montana
Extrapolating data for the over 27,000 registered patients:
&#61623; It is estimated that the medical cannabis industry generates approximately $8,100,000 annually in power expenses
&#61623; Another estimated $4,212,000 is spent annually on expenses for other utilities and growing expenses.
The Montana Medical Growers Association represents both licensed patients and caregivers in Montana assuring that the interests of all involved in the industry are protected. The mission of the Association is to provide a voice for medical marijuana cultivators, support superior patient care and product quality, and promote the lawful and ethical conduct of our members.


----------



## gumball (Mar 1, 2011)

That's real cool danels! Are you gonna join MMGA, or are you already a member? Its great to see what this so called "drug" can do for us people


----------



## taint (Mar 1, 2011)

Long as the repubs don't get their way we'll be ok here I reckon.
Kinda crazy how so many people wanna mind everybody elses bidness.


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 1, 2011)

Yea, I'm a member of MMGA. I missed the meetings but I'll get to some.
Check this out.
I stayed at Tom Daubert's house for his group Patients & Families United. in Helena for that testimony last month.

A statewide poll conducted last weekend found that a sizeable majority of adult Montanans  63%  still supports allowing medical marijuana, and most would support strict new regulations. But, in stark contrast, very few  only 20%  supports current proposals to repeal the states compassionate medical marijuana law, it was announced today.

As a general principle, not specific to medical marijuana, only 24% of Montanans believes any initiative adopted by a strong majority of voters should be repealed by the Legislature.

The telephone poll of 2,212 Montanans was conducted last Saturday and Sunday by Public Policy Polling of Raleigh, North Carolina, for Patients & Families United (PFU), a Montana public education support group for medical cannabis and pain patients. The polls margin of error is plus or minus 2.1%.

Slightly more than the 62% of voters who adopted this compassionate policy in 2004 still support protecting medical marijuana patients, reported Tom Daubert, PFU founder/director, and only 20% of adult Montanans believe the Legislature should repeal the law. Meanwhile, 60% believe the Legislature should instead pass new regulations that are strict and that allow for local controls as well, he said.

Daubert noted that the poll also found that a total of 76% of Montanans believe either that the law should be left alone, unchanged, or that new regulations should be added.

He emphasized that the poll findings show Montanans as a whole agree with Patients & Families United, which has supported law enforcement, local government groups and others who believe the law should be fixed with rigorous regulatory side-boards that require accountability and oversight of those who produce and dispense medical cannabis to patients.

Repealing this law would be the only step worse than doing nothing to fix it, Daubert said. Its neither moral nor practical to suddenly redefine thousands of suffering patients as criminals. Taxpayers cant afford that, and patients who are leading more comfortable, productive lives using cannabis rather than narcotics cant be expected to happily go backwards, he said. This voter-adopted policy is benefiting a great many people, and it deserves to be fixed in ways that will address everyones concerns. We are gratified to know that Montanans agree.

So 1 in 5 Montanans are for repeal. Are you shitting me. 76% think they should NEVER overturn a voter initiative.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 2, 2011)

A quick rant on my politicking before I get to the plans for the garden.
I wrote a letter to the editor of the local paper & it was printed today. On the website in the comments I was challenged right off for my stats. Arrogant fuck didn't realize I had all of the sources for what I said. I went sentence by sentence for my letter. No one has commented claiming I was wrong yet. Here's my letter, without name.


To repeal medical marijuana now after three sessions of wasted time is just wrong. There have been so many lies told by those for repealing it.
According to Montana state statistics, since medical marijuana passed in 2004 to 2009, Montana's crime index has declined 15.8 percent, the fewest people died in auto fatalities, teenage marijuana use dropped 28.7 percent, gross domestic product outpaced national averages, workplace injuries declined, workplace fatalities dropped, overall marijuana use fell, and fewer people attended rehab with marijuana as their "primary substance."
There is $100 million for schools and elderly health care. To miss that opportunity is immoral at best.


So on to the garden. I was going to harvest PR #4 in the fridge tomorrow morning, but now I'm going to try a 36 to 40 hr. dark first. I have PR #1 to harvest in a few days too.
I did the final trimming then weighed the Purple Rain I have harvested so far. It was 74 grams from #2, #5, & #6 & the clones. There is a quarter or more of fluffy buds that would make great doobies, or maybe a try at the ISO Hash RiddleMe was talking about.
I have some pics of the best purple bud I trimmed real nice. I'll crop them later & post them.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 2, 2011)

Here's some Bud Porn of that bud I trimmed real nice. It was from PR #2, the most purple of them.
Daniels


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 3, 2011)

man those are some super frosty buds nice work


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks. The pics don't show the purple hue it has in person. It's my PR re-veg choice so next time with clones I'll do better.
I have to build a box to sift soil into today. 
PR #4 in the fridge has been in the dark since 7pm yesterday, so harvest coming soon for her.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 3, 2011)

Looking real nice Daniels, those buds look so fucking yummy!!! Smoke report coming on the PRs please....

Peace

BKB


----------



## gumball (Mar 3, 2011)

thems are some nice looking buds, MMMM, good


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 3, 2011)

I got some 91% ISO & Acetone.





Now I have to re-read RiddleMe's thread to clarify some details.
I'm gonna use some lower pop corn buds to make some hash oil. I have to think of how to describe the PR's scent, but I'll have a smoke report tonight.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Mar 3, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> I got some 91% ISO & Acetone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet that hash oil will be good 

I was gonna pick some up tomorrow and do all the leaves I have. Should have over an ounce of leaves.


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 3, 2011)

I better put these here. Back with an update on that I did.


riddleme said:


> I'm gonna start this off with a note to Lumi, cause he was here for Christmas, as some of you may know,,,,,,
> 
> Hey Lumi, remember how baked we were after tasting several buds and farie dust salads? imagine being even more stoned with JUST ONE HIT
> 
> ...





riddleme said:


> as to purity, I am now trying acetone instead of ISO after doing some more research and even discovered there is a book out there explaining several techniques Cannabis Alchemy by David Gold.
> 
> The second shake of the fresh bud did not yield anything favorable, I tossed it. And as to the left behind trich stems hell I'm clueless, but will keep experimentin
> 
> ...





riddleme said:


> Also important to make sure you get 99% "pure" acetone, got mine at wal-mart for $6.77
> 
> another wierd observation is it seems to freeze the stuff in the jar after I shook it and poured into filter the buds were crispy and very cold?





riddleme said:


> The first results are in, as noted first extract using acetone was on dried cured buds. This end product was much cleaner, there was no "tar" element. Final product more like an oil and more difficult to bind with farie dust, also still sticky even after hours of drying, but very yummy to smoke, no chem taste at all and the smell was to die for
> 
> as I write this the second extract using acetone is vapoing, with this one following my research I did stacked pours, meaning that I put "fresh" popcorn & trim into several jars then filled the first jar with acetone and strained into the second jar, then strained the second jar into the 3rd jar. this allows extraction using less acetone, encreasing yield and limiting dry/vape time. I am going to finish this one without adding farie dust
> 
> also note that when I squeezed the acetone out of the filters it instantly vaped off (boiling point of acetone is 56 degrees) and left my hand so so very sticky and as a result of skin absorption I got a contact high which was mild


----------



## gumball (Mar 3, 2011)

You know, your great! Now I just have to journal that one post and I have them all in my "Memory" lol

Thanks Bro


----------



## gumball (Mar 3, 2011)

Dammit, didnt work! Ha, quotes dont follow!! Oh well, you still put it all on one page.


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 3, 2011)

I must have mis-read this the first time. I thought it was ISO, then an Acetone wash.
I'm gonna do a batch with trim I ground for the Fairie Dust first. Then I'll try one with some lower trim bud.
So did I get this right, To use Acetone instead of the ISO?


----------



## jsgamber (Mar 3, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> I must have mis-read this the first time. I thought it was ISO, then an Acetone wash.
> I'm gonna do a batch with trim I ground for the Fairie Dust first. Then I'll try one with some lower trim bud.
> So did I get this right, To use Acetone instead of the ISO?


You remember all of that vaped weed I have? What keeps me from turning it into oil was the green tar, even though it gets me higher than shit. I've also tried Butane but that was tricky. I'm running out the door now to go get me some Acetone @ 99%! I'll report back my results and take pics...as long as Daniels doesn't mind the hijack!


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 3, 2011)

gumball said:


> Dammit, didnt work! Ha, quotes dont follow!! Oh well, you still put it all on one page.


I was gonna mention it will just have "I better put these here"

So here's the first one.


----------



## gumball (Mar 3, 2011)

This is gonna be great to wake up too


----------



## jsgamber (Mar 3, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> I was gonna mention it will just have "I better put these here"
> 
> So here's the first one.
> View attachment 1473795


OMG!!! I've seen that can somewhere!!! I have half a container of that same Acetone! Time to get busy!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 3, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> OMG!!! I've seen that can somewhere!!! I have half a container of that same Acetone! Time to get busy!!


If this stuff is this powerful with sugar leaf trimmings, then I'm half scared for the batch from the lower trimming.
I thought I had enough of the fairie dust, but was short. It was glass sticky like RM3 says, then I mixed power in to a paste. 
On to smoke report for Purple Rain. I decided the smell reminds me of the Smartie candies. Like you get at the Bank. Kinda fruity, kinda sweet, kinda lemony/citrus. It may change and settle as it is barely cured for this test. Flavor for the smoke is undetermined. Tastes good but no clear flavor yet.
So after a bowl with the sis, I put some of this paste on to a small bowl. Got a little chemical taste, but since it needs more drying time, no surprise. But FUCK, had both of us grinning and I feel high as fuck. I have an amazing tolerance which has to be in RM3's neighborhood. When I finish this post I think I might have to go for some quiet time. Typing all this and blatant lost seconds trying to remember a word is killing me.




I recommend trying this one from RiddleMe.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, that is some amazing shit. Smarties Daniels damn you brought the kid out of me hearing that one. Nice work bro, you been busting your ass with your garden and now you get to ENJOY IT!!!!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## MTgirl (Mar 4, 2011)

Daniels- Hahaha they called me for that survey!!! I am a registered repub and I am all for MMJ. Don't bash us repubs too bad guys... a lot of us voted YES for MMJ.


----------



## riddleme (Mar 4, 2011)

looks like ya got it goin on 

gonna be another update for you to add today


----------



## jsgamber (Mar 4, 2011)

Well I used kief from my grinder and some ground up SourD bud to use as the binding agent. I just kept working it with my fingers until it rolled up into a ball. Boy was I fucked up with this shit all over my hands.

Smoke report. I took a small piece of this, rolled it up into a ball and dropped it in the bowl of my bong. Just like riddleme said, it's wonderfully sweet taste, very close to vapor except for the bud. The ball just goes out waiting for the next hit. The way it smokes this 1.5g will last a LONG time. This is the most fucked up I've been on a wake and bake in a long time! 

So the bottom line. It pays to save your VAPED weed!!! One ounce yielded 1.5g and I have 2 more ounces!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 4, 2011)

Yea, conquered the basics of growing, now on to refining for potency.


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 4, 2011)

Got this today in an e-mail.
Daniels


----------



## jsgamber (Mar 4, 2011)

I like the new avatar!


----------



## gumball (Mar 4, 2011)

Great things happening here  I have 2 harvests in the next 2 and a half weeks, and also 1.5 O's of trim, and some ABV. So I will be doing this very soon  I CAN'T wait ::


----------



## jsgamber (Mar 4, 2011)

God I'm still fucked up!!!

This was WAY easier than ISO and much cleaner product, even using old VAPED weed. What's really cool is that you can do this process from buds straight from the plant without cure time! With the box fan, the evaporation time was an hour instead of overnight.


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 4, 2011)

So three dispensaries got tagged with spray paint last night. The one my sis works at was one. I'm stopping by today. Pics when I get back. My guess is the LDS Church feed the Mormon army of knuckle-draggers too much Red Bull.
I have to get that massage then my Master Gardening class. Then when I get back PR #4 is getting harvested. I'll try a Fresh popcorn Acetone bath.
Daniels


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 4, 2011)

wow man! some nice lookin buds u harvested! i want tha PR bud! lol looks like everything u been doin has been paying u bac!


----------



## gumball (Mar 4, 2011)

That kind of behavior is totally uncalled for. Ignorant people. 

I just picked up some acetone today YEA! It will be all I can do to wait till I harvest, but I want some bud and sugar leaf included with my current trim and vaped piles! Have a good day!


----------



## taint (Mar 4, 2011)

...........................


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 4, 2011)

I see you know what you are doing. I'll have to look at the techniques you are talking about. I assume it is in your sig links. We follow Botany, & Horticulture from University study. We look for cheapest techniques for highest quality. We hate all Cannabis-specific nutrients. We don't follow the herd with myths, so what else is there to try for? Beaverhead is a long way from me, but come to Helena for the Senate Judiciary on March 11th, & we can compare Colas. I've been at this for a year, & my caregiver and other local ones have been impressed for months.
I realize that what RiddleMe refers to as Faire Dust is Keif. It depends how long it is made in the coffee grinder. I've had it come out as pale green/white as the keif from my grinder. It has the fine metal screen.
I know you can make or buy a box with a screen, then use that for the trimming. I'm un-sure of how much Acetone could be residual in this oil once it has fully dried. I can't smell it, nor can I taste it in the smoke. So how would you make Hash Oil? I've read Butane Extraction isn't as clean, so what else is there besides Acetone, ISO, & Everclear? 
I want to try those Bubble Bags but seems like a mess, plus it would be a couple harvests to have enough trim to do it.
I have a batch evaporating from PR #4 I just harvested. This was fresh trim, and looks pale, not as green. Pics of the Colas later.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 4, 2011)

I tried it with Fresh trim that had popcorn buds. It seems to be a lighter color. I added the oil with a little Everclear left in it with the other from last night which I had added that dust so it was a paste. Now it needs to dry more, but I tested it again. Strong. My update of the PR #4 in the* Two Queens Stuffed in a Fridge Completed *took forever. Here's the best Cola from it .*
Daniels
*
View attachment 1475554View attachment 1475555


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 5, 2011)

First up is the Hash Oil from last night. We just topped a bowl with the first batch, so I'm wrecked.
I did a bunch of gardening so I'll do a couple different posts for it all.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 5, 2011)

I harvested PR #1 that I started drowning on Sunday. 
One thing I've learned, even though I keep fucking it up is. When they get a sunburn (or too much light) they are weakened for it later. This one got a touch of it when it was in the FrigiDare. Even with the hood higher it still got more of the burn. 
It had started the fermentation, but I needed the chamber. It was done enough. I trimmed those fan leaves off and it was good.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 5, 2011)

Here are the Tangerine Dream this morning. They got a Flairform 1.5-1.2-3.2.
Daniels


----------



## Mok (Mar 5, 2011)

great grow


----------



## wod420 (Mar 5, 2011)

quick question, do you use all of flairform products for nutrients and would you recommend them? Subscribing too btw so I can read from day 1!


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 5, 2011)

Never ending Perpetual Train Chugs on.
I made it rain on SS #1 which got the serious tan when it was in the FrigiDare with SS #2 & #3. I trimmed those crisp leaves, and it is sitting all the way on the floor now.
I kinda neglected it and the lower growth was pale so it got a 1 tsp. Jack's & 1 tsp. Fish Poop/qt.
I also made it rain on SS #4-A then fed her 1 tsp. Jack's/qt. 
I hope it fills out better than SS #4. Look at how thin it's main Cola is? In 2 or three weeks I see it becoming Hash Oil, if it doesn't bulk up. But compared to SS #2 it is pitiful. The Royal Kush is ready for a rain, but I needed more water so tomorrow I will get to it.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 5, 2011)

As I mentioned I needed the Main Chamber.





It was so I can get SS #2-A & SS #3-B started flowering. I made this PVC table months ago, but it only holds 2 plants. 
I couldn't use it for some PR since I had so many. I made it to drain into the smaller bucket, but I think I'm gonna drill a hole and jig saw so the hose can be a couple inches lower so the 5 gal. works better. Both will help for a rain, even though I put a threaded plug to end that hose. This will work for the 5 gal., but it's an easy fix to help. Remind you of yours RM3?





It should make the 'Rain' easier so I don't have to move them & risk a bent cola. 
I'm gonna pull a clone from #2-A tomorrow for later or for the PC.





I'm going to flower these under a 13/11 schedule. I've mentioned it before. The 2 SS, these clones came from showed sex when they hit 13/11. So I want to compare days to harvest against their mothers.
I put a tape to each. They got a rain & 1 tsp. Jack's/qt. each. Next time the get Morbloom 0-10-10 added to the Jack's.





I'm gonna pollinate each with some Northern Lights pollen.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 5, 2011)

Mok said:


> great grow


Thanks. I try to show how I grow.



wod420 said:


> quick question, do you use all of flairform products for nutrients and would you recommend them? Subscribing too btw so I can read from day 1!


A main rep from them sent me a bunch to try. They are all in here earlier. They seemed to work good, only problem was it was a lot of measuring. It was a PIA to try to mix some for 1 plant to compare to the Jack's I have been using. It is suppose to hold it's pH. 
I think it would work fine, I just never used it for a full grow. I would wonder if it has enough N in the Bloom nute. Most have too much P & K for me.  There is a SiliKa that seemed good. This starter nute is good, I've used it a few times. Their cloning gel works as good as the Rootone I also use. Both worked just as well.
Hope you find some nuggets from the beginning. It flows into the other grow journals *FrigiDare 2 Indica's Infrared Spectrum Trial & **Two Queens Stuffed in a Fridge Completed
Daniels*


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 5, 2011)

Damn Daniels once again I admire your DIY work! I love that chamber. You know thats the part I hate about MIR is that I have to move plants from one room to the bathroom and then back.....That drain system you got there is awesome, how tall does that stand or what are the exact dimension on that. Just thinking about trying something like that in my tent since its larger now.....Everything looking very professional and clean bro, keep going strong....hows the new smoke treating you?

Peace

BKB


----------



## gumball (Mar 6, 2011)

Your garden impresses me everytime. Great work!


----------



## jsgamber (Mar 6, 2011)

Mmmmmmmm!

That oil looks nice and amber!!! How hard does it get once in the fridge/freezer?


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 6, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Damn Daniels once again I admire your DIY work! I love that chamber. You know thats the part I hate about MIR is that I have to move plants from one room to the bathroom and then back.....That drain system you got there is awesome, how tall does that stand or what are the exact dimension on that. Just thinking about trying something like that in my tent since its larger now.....Everything looking very professional and clean bro, keep going strong....hows the new smoke treating you?
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


The Purple Rain has a bit to cure, but some testing has been favorable. 
I measured it and it is about 13" tall. It's PVC gorilla glued together. I found the plastic tray and built it for the tray. I hope it simplifies the MIR.



gumball said:


> Your garden impresses me every time. Great work!


Thanks, going smooth so far.



jsgamber said:


> Mmmmmmmm!
> 
> That oil looks nice and amber!!! How hard does it get once in the fridge/freezer?


I don't know yet. It has been drying on the table, but I got some stuff from Wallmart today so I'll update later on my plan.

On the Tangerine Dream
They liked that low dose nute of Ff. I'll give them an edge watering of it today since they wicked it up so fast.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 6, 2011)

First up for ya Bkb a pic of that PVC table I made.

I made a 2 x 6 Box to sift the soil into for the next mix. It has 1/2" wire mesh stapled with a ton of them. I trimmed so it sits on the tub I mix in. I was thinking if I didn't it would slide around and spill the soil making a mess. 
Some gardening up next.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 6, 2011)

I made it rain on SS #3-A the Mum. You never know, if the tent has room in a month she'll give up clones and get some pollen in there. She got the same 1 tsp. Jack's/Qt at the end.
I did the same for the Royal Kush but she got 1/2 tsp. Morbloom added to her Jack's. Since she is showing the beginning of flowering she might need a boost of P & K.





You can really see how SS #4-A responded to yesterday's rain and feeding. A burst of growth.
I need to get a clone from SS #2-A before 8pm but I'm beat from all the gardening and making the box to sift soil with. Maybe I'll just do it tomorrow.
Daniels


----------



## xivex (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow daniels, its funny how this stuff seems to work out. I was just planning round 2 improvements and chief on the list is the incorporation of grow trays with drain holes and a drain to bucket setup. This is so i can water much heavier and deal with runoff without it being all over my floor or spilling out of those silly green discs that hold next to nothing that i used this cycle. 

Was gonna build some type of wood or pvc table like you have done and use botanicare 2' x 4' white grow trays. I wasnt quite sure how i wanted to do the drain. Do you drill a hole and use plumbing supplies to make some type of drain valve that can be open closed and attach hose to it that drains to the bucket? Im curious how you did the actual drain bit? Can u explain or post a pic of that part or your cool table?

Thanks man! 

X


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Daniels, its amazing and I like it. That would be so much easier for me to have that in my tent. I also dig your soil sifter...you are the *"DIY KING"*

Peace

BKB (please keep us posted of the PR smoke as she cures on)


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 6, 2011)

xivex said:


> Wow Daniels, its funny how this stuff seems to work out. I was just planning round 2 improvements and chief on the list is the incorporation of grow trays with drain holes and a drain to bucket setup. This is so i can water much heavier and deal with runoff without it being all over my floor or spilling out of those silly green discs that hold next to nothing that i used this cycle.
> 
> Was gonna build some type of wood or PVC table like you have done and use botanicare 2' x 4' white grow trays. I wasn't quite sure how i wanted to do the drain. Do you drill a hole and use plumbing supplies to make some type of drain valve that can be open closed and attach hose to it that drains to the bucket? I'm curious how you did the actual drain bit? Can u explain or post a pic of that part or your cool table?
> 
> ...


Yep, it works out that way when you are thinking of a helping tip. Yep, it's plumping parts. Here's some pics. I've been moving them to a bucket with a half of a fridge shelf. It was a PIA.



bekindbud said:


> Thanks Daniels, its amazing and I like it. That would be so much easier for me to have that in my tent. I also dig your soil sifter...you are the *"DIY KING"*
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB (please keep us posted of the PR smoke as she cures on)


It was pretty easy. I made plenty of cross support.
Daniels


----------



## xivex (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome pics. Thx so much. Ill hit up home depot and pick out something to use. Not sure what size to go with for diameter. Would like to drill the hole in the tray and put in a valved drain of some type that is like 3/8" or 1/2" outer diameter and use tubing on it that would also be usable for hydro. That way if i ever wanted to reuse the trays for ebb and flow, hopefully tye drain setup could be reused and just plugged into a pump. That make an sense? Lol..

I guess im just wondering this...Do ebb and lo drains have a standard sizing?

X


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 6, 2011)

xivex said:


> Awesome pics. Thx so much. Ill hit up home depot and pick out something to use. Not sure what size to go with for diameter. Would like to drill the hole in the tray and put in a valved drain of some type that is like 3/8" or 1/2" outer diameter and use tubing on it that would also be usable for hydro. That way if i ever wanted to reuse the trays for ebb and flow, hopefully tye drain setup could be reused and just plugged into a pump. That make an sense? Lol..
> 
> I guess im just wondering this...Do ebb and lo drains have a standard sizing?
> 
> X


I get what you're saying, but I have no clue about ebb & flo. For that matter I don't know too much about any Hydro stuff. I know the basics of most of it, but never toyed with it. I assume most of that stuff is standard hose sizes.
I did make a system for auto water of some sort. It was for 16 oz. Party cup when I thought they would need watered every few hours. It is a reservoir with a fountain pump which goes to drip line, then drains to a waste bucket. It could be a re-circulating set-up. Maybe that helps.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Mar 7, 2011)

man you got hydro right there, just bottom feed with soil if you ever use it again, or with soil. Its just like cruzer does in his greenhouse. I love all this discussion and hate to be rushing off to work. Hydro, in my learning, is really simple and depends mainly on a nutrient solution that provides EVERYTHING to the plants. All 13, 14, 15, or 16 Macro and Micro (I ranged the numbers because some say complete is less than 16). Same reason people have problems in hempy sometimes. That is why I picked the dyna-gro, so I could experiment without having a buttload of nutes. Works wonders.

And the garden of course look great, but you broke out DIY and grabbed both sides of my attention!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 7, 2011)

I started a new thread for the vigil @ the Capitol on Friday.
*Helena Vigil & Testimony*


Daniels

Found this pic today of my governor. He won't say which bills he will Veto, but he's fired for some.


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 8, 2011)

They are doing good. Some leaves turned up on the edges so I moved the light up a couple inches. Couple days from the first dose of Jack's.
I'm gonna make up a batch of soil today. Still need the alfalfa meal, but I'll find it soon.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Mar 8, 2011)

Look great brother  go to pet smart or wal-mart, they will have something maybe. Plus it will give you a reason to take Cash on a road trip (did I get his name, or nickname right, lol). Koda just loves sniffing all the bad dogs pee in pet smart, HA


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 8, 2011)

gumball said:


> Look great brother  go to pet smart or wal-mart, they will have something maybe. Plus it will give you a reason to take Cash on a road trip (did I get his name, or nickname right, lol). Koda just loves sniffing all the bad dogs pee in pet smart, HA


Yep, Cash is his nickname. He loves a car ride. So many new things to smell, & look at. He is scared of Petsmart. I know right, a pit-bull scared of that.





Sure enough, I got started & thought I had extra perlite & vermiculite, but nope I am out. So off to Lowes we go.
More smiley's for ya X.





Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 8, 2011)

So what do you guys think?
UB or RM3 have any thought?





*I got alfalfa hay today for rabbits. Will this work OK? I'm making up 4 c. ft. of soil so how much do you guys think to add? My mix is 1 1/2 cup Blood Meal 1 cup Bone Meal 1/2 cup Dolomite Lime 1 cup time release Humic Acid. Maybe 1/2 lb. alfalfa hay? 
http://www.prizepetsupplies.com/stor...-supplies.html

Says
Ingredients: Sun-cured Alfalfa Hay 
Guaranteed Analysis Crude Protein (min) - 10%, Crude Fat (min) - 1%, Crude Fiber (max) - 45%, Moisture (max) - 14%

Here was my last analysis
*View attachment 1482531


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 8, 2011)

Need to re-post my mix so I don't have to find it again. I'll update it for what the final is later.
*2 c. ft. Cheap Top Soil
1 5 gal. bucket of Peat Moss, Perlite, Vermiculite
1.5 cups Blood Meal
1 cup Bone Meal
.5 cup Dolomite Lime (crushed fine)
.25 cup Epsom Salt*


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 8, 2011)

Vote here for me to reform
http://www.ktvq.com/home/
We need more for reform
Thx Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 8, 2011)

Final Soil Mix
*2 c. ft Cheap Top Soil
**1 .c ft Vermiculite*
*1 c. ft Peat Moss
**1 c. ft Perlite
**1.5 cups Blood Meal
1 cup Bone Meal
.5 cup Dolomite Lime (crushed fine)
.5 cup Humic Acid time release mix from my Uncle Wes
.25 cup Epsom Salt*
*.5 lb. Alfalfa Hay

I'll re-mix it and send a sample to Texas A&M for an analysis. I went with around a half pound of the Alfalfa Hay for its** Triacontanol, a natural plant growth stimulant found in alfalfa**. 
I picked up 4 lbs of Jack's $17.50 should be good for a couple dozen from seed to harvest**.*




* Suck it AN.*









*Daniels
*


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 8, 2011)

Pretty complete looking soil there. Why the extra humic acid? Does the peat not provide enough?


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 8, 2011)

What was the total cost of your soil there? Roughly off the top of your head. I think I may try that for the next grow.


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 8, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Pretty complete looking soil there. Why the extra humic acid? Does the peat not provide enough?


I think the peat does have enough. I haven't had any problems with the last mix. 
My uncle is a farmer and rancher who grows hay, & other stuff. He said he likes this time release one. I'm not positive this is the one he uses, but it's the only one I can find & he said there's only one he knows of. He cleaned out some farm equipment he uses to spread it, so gave me a big bag. Like 40 to 50 lbs. It is mostly the humic acid, but some other stuff too. Iron, Sulfur, Fulvic acid, but hard to know all of what his mix was. He mixes by 100's lbs per acre.
I'm going for the best soil I can make.

http://www.kalyx.com/store/proddetail.cfm/ItemID/896841/CategoryID/12000/SubCatID/2795/file.htm


Boonierat said:


> What was the total cost of your soil there? Roughly off the top of your head. I think I may try that for the next grow.


Let me try. Some I know, some I'll guess.
Top soil $8
peat moss I buy by a 4 c ft bag, so for 1 c. ft maybe $5, maybe less
Perlite $8
Vermiculite $10
other supplements I buy by a bag for many batches so for 1 mix $10 
Alfalfa hay $2
All for 5 c. ft of soil.
Daniels


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 9, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> Final Soil Mix
> *2 c. ft Cheap Top Soil
> **1 .c ft Vermiculite*
> *1 c. ft Peat Moss
> ...


*

Smart, looks like your all set. They'll charge you $15 for the complete analysis. It's well worth it. I'd add a little water until its slightly damp, let it sit for a few days (or week or two if you have the time), mix again and send off a sample for testing. In the old days, I'd store it in large garbage cans. Now it's in big piles outside. 

Compost and peat provide a lot of humic/fulvic acids. You'll not need any additives.

If you get burn, salts stress, it's because of the blood meal. For an organic, it's a pretty fast N release. I've used so much that I could actually smell ammonia coming from my pots - not good. BUT, the microbial action on the hay may eat quite a bit of your N. Just gonna have to wait and see. If it was me, I'd being using alfalfa horse cubes. Then again, that's all I've ever used. Also, triacontanol is a hormone, too much is not a good thing. I had a link to the symptoms of using excessive amounts. I'm sure the info is still out there.

Jack's - if you can find an ag chemical company, you can buy this stuff very cheap as well as a thousand other items. Look for an Estes or BWI company in your area. BWI has a minimum order of $250 to include free delivery. On the Jacks, you should be able to buy a 25 lb. bag for around $25. Stuff is super hygroscopic (which is good, means it's very pure)...... so if you buy this quantity, divvy it up with friends and seal the rest under very low RH conditions.

Have fun,
Ben*


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 9, 2011)

For some reason I get a picture of you on a front end loader stirring huge piles, with a huge Doobie of an Heirloom Sativa. 
I'll dampen my sample & let it sit a week first. I love that analysis. For $15, it's a steal.
I didn't know Blood Meal is a pretty fast release, thanks.

I mainly want to use that mix my Uncle gave me so I can tell him I did and if it helps. I can actually show & tell about these gardens now.

I tried to find alfalfa meal, then tried for pellets. The closest big farm & ranch was out, so the hay was best I could do. I'll look for a sign of the excess. If the hay eats the N then maybe it won't be too hot. With the blood meal & whatever my uncles mix added I'm a little worried it would be too hot. My mix was well over the CL level from A&M. I'll till the hay into the flower garden & look for the others when I need another batch of soil.

25 lb. bag? If only I had an army of common sense growers. I only know a few growers around here. One loppi pops, but finally accepts AN is bullshit, 1 runs hydro & buys into all of AN bullshit. 
I'm sure my uncle could add whatever I want to his supplies coming. He's full organic, cause he feeds his cows with his Hay. I can see some of it, for crop rotation etc. I've read how when people over do it, it can be bad. Run off issues they say.
We get Fish Emulsion by the 5 gal. bucket from him. That's enough for a couple years. I bet neighbors love it when I foliar feed the 8 Alberta Spruce every few weeks. I got 3 Lilacs the deepest green I've ever seen on any.
Thanks for taking a look at this mix. I'll have an analysis in about three weeks. 
Daniels


----------



## xivex (Mar 9, 2011)

Thats a pretty damn good mix daniels. I used a modified version of subs super soil minus several ingredients. Used most of that but no bone or blood meal or alfalfa. Whats the main benefits of alfalfa? Also, i added azomite to my mix cuz it sounded too good to not add... That seems like the only thing your missing man...not that youd need it. But hey it may help ! Check it out..

http://www.azomite.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=66&Itemid=11

Id lve to see the summary of your soils analysis. Thats very cool that texas a&m does that. Well worth the money!

X


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll look in to that azomite. Lots of trace minerals.

I got a couple pics of the re-veg of PR #2. I think it will go back into vegetative growth..
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 9, 2011)

Here's SS #2-A & #3-B. 3 is a little taller so I moved it to the front since it slopes forward. Next pics it will have them switched. They are a couple days from a rain.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 10, 2011)

Plants looking good in the chamber!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## gumball (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks good daniels. Those SS are gonna STRETCH like hell. You seen mine


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 10, 2011)

Leaving for Helena. Back from a hotel next.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Mar 10, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> Leaving for Helena. Back from a hotel next.
> Daniels


Have fun man, be safe!


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 11, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> Leaving for Helena. Back from a hotel next.
> Daniels


Have a safe trip and bring some eggs to bomb them douche bags!!! Good luck.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 11, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> For some reason I get a picture of you on a front end loader stirring huge piles, with a huge Doobie of an Heirloom Sativa.


nah, I save it for later. I found out real quickly how dangerous a tractor can be. 



> I tried to find alfalfa meal, then tried for pellets. The closest big farm & ranch was out, so the hay was best I could do. I'll look for a sign of the excess. If the hay eats the N then maybe it won't be too hot.


I guess what I'm saying is the composting should be done before you mix it in, or you could grind it up first. You could also top dress your pots with an inch or so of hay. I've never had a problem with cubes, then again I probably only use about 2 quarts per 30 gal. of mix. I've begun playing with compost dressing in pots and the plants seem to love it. When I do my avocados in raised beds I'm going to top dress with at least 4" of compost, pine needles, hay, etc. This simulates their natural environment which is a forest floor leaf litter bed of 8" deep or so. 

The dampening and storage of the mix for a while lets the microbes do there thing before you put your plants into it.



> 25 lb. bag? If only I had an army of common sense growers. I only know a few growers around here. One loppi pops, but finally accepts AN is bullshit, 1 runs hydro & buys into all of AN bullshit.
> I'm sure my uncle could add whatever I want to his supplies coming. He's full organic, cause he feeds his cows with his Hay. I can see some of it, for crop rotation etc. I've read how when people over do it, it can be bad. Run off issues they say.


More eco hysteria, propaganda. You're only using a 1 tsp/gallon and they're salts you find in ALL organic matter. There are run off issues using manure, just ask the neighbors of a fella who has a stockyard down the road. He must be feeding 1,000 sheep and cows at any given time and the water table is totally screwed up for a radius of a mile . There's lots of chemicals or potential for chemicals in organics. If there weren't, they'd be ineffective.



> We get Fish Emulsion by the 5 gal. bucket from him. That's enough for a couple years. I bet neighbors love it when I foliar feed the 8 Alberta Spruce every few weeks. I got 3 Lilacs the deepest green I've ever seen on any.


Sounds great.

In case anyone is wondering, here's the testing costs. The $15 test is really comprehensive. http://soiltesting.tamu.edu/files/soilwebform.pdf There are other tests such as for manure/compost too. http://soiltesting.tamu.edu/webpages/forms.html

Later,
UB


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 11, 2011)

Avocados, must be nice to be able to do those crops. That can only be done indoors here as far as I know. I'm gonna do some raised beds for veggies this summer. I was gonna go something like 50% compost 40% vermiculite 10% soil. Still in the research & planning stage. I'm gonna do a trellis for beans & peas on the far side.
I'm making something so we can start composting soon. My sample has been wet, now drying and I'll send it off Monday. I'm gonna add this hay to the pile of soil from my plants. We'll spread it out when we work on the main flower bed. I'll get the cubes or meal for the next batch, but that will be a few months. I've never done any top dressing so I may have to mess with it.
Thanks for adding a bit of wisdom, UB

I made it back from the hearing. I have a story or two to tell.
I have some updates coming from what I did this afternoon.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome back cant wait to hear what happened...


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 11, 2011)

I moved them from the Cfl to under the 250W CMH. They are at least 2' away. They were under 22/2, now 20/4. They look like they'll need watered soon. I've heard these are finicky. Seems like they are since I'd be on the first dose of Jack's by now compared to all others I've grown, but I see disaster by that too soon.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 11, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Welcome back cant wait to hear what happened...


I was at the hearing today. Opponents of the repeal outnumbered those for repeal 8 to 1. Cherie Brady looked sad and tired. She's the Mormon leader of the safecommunities/safekids group. I think she had less of her Bunch to heap a pile of B.S. full of Lies than she was hoping for.
James Knox breaking into tears was hilarious. He is a real tool.

I saw Rep. Milburn R.Cascade who sponsored the bill, admitted, if they cant get this repeal they would lose another vote of the people. He admitted that we werent tricked or fooled. I think he's realizing he doesn't have support in the Senate. They have lied and his county is pissed at him.
How dare they repeal a vote of 62%
I found this and will be sending it and posting it on sites as needed.

British scientists reviewing the clinical data on treating MS with cannabinoids note patient reports of symptomatic relief are confirmed by data showing cannabinoids improve muscle stiffness and spasms, neuropathic pain, and sleep and bladder disturbance. They note new evidence suggests that cannabinoids may affect fundamental processes in the progression of MS. They suggest cannabinoids may have a longer term role in reducing disability and progression in MS.

Scientists who examined brain samples of deceased MS patients for CB1 and CB2 receptors, as well as an enzyme related to the synthesis of endocannabinoids, found differences in receptor concentration that correlated to MS damage. Their findings support animal studies that suggest the endocannabinoid system has a role in MS progression and cellular response to injuries from the disease. 

I read that to say: it is as if cannabinoids are a layer helping protect the neural system. 
A Baptist Pastor ranting against us got a Commandment wrong. When some speakers said something ridiculous there was booing in the hall that was audible in the room.
I'm sure it is far from over but I think we will end up winning.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 11, 2011)

I made it rain on SS #3-A, SS #4-A, & the RK today with a 1 tsp. Jack's/qt. The #3 is still vegging till a spot opens up in the tent.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Mar 12, 2011)

Great story, I bet they are wishing they could undo what they done  plants look great man


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 12, 2011)

That's really good to hear man. I went to their campaign website (the mormons/baptists) and I was just shocked to be looking at so many front page blatant lies or over-exaggerations / fear tactics. I was sorta worried they might gain some ground against you cuz I know the Mormons carry more weight out they way than they do here in the east. Good to see there are still some people willing to use their minds and logic instead of being blinded by idiots.


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 12, 2011)

And the SS are looking amazing man! I got my transplanted into the final pots last night. I was surprised to see today that they were really nice and perky! I figured they'd be unhappy a little longer after scoring the roots. I'm gonna be flowering them in a week I think. I hope mine look even half as good as yours.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 12, 2011)

Those are really some fine looking plants, very healthy looking. I'm surprised that amount of Jack's isn't burning them. Which one is it? Must have urea as the primary N source cause a food heavy in nitrates would surely nail that plant at the rate you're using. Also, is your water source real soft (low TDS)?

UB


----------



## SensiStan (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow daniels those plants look great  , growing season is coming back for me so youre bound to see a lot more of me again too !


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 12, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> Avocados, must be nice to be able to do those crops. That can only be done indoors here as far as I know.


After getting about 8 quotes and talking to a dozen manufacturers and installers, here's how I'm gonna bring in the tropics. I've looked at quonset, arched, double poly fan forced....you name it. Gonna go with 10' high side walls with 4' tall, full length, rack/pinion manually operated sidewall vents. Open 'em up in the spring, close them down come first frost. 6/12 gable roof, peaked at 14.5' H. Glazed with 8 mm twinwall polycarbonate covering, roof to be 90% light diffusing type product. Motorized and high tech controlled full length roof vent, (automated). Large fan and motorized shutters on controller, high up in gable to get the heat out on warm winter days. The high side walls and vents will get the natural ventilation I seek and take the heat off the plants, will get my bee pollination (migration in and out), etc. A 864 s.f. footprint....and of course propane heating, HAF fans, rain collection system, etc. 



> I'm gonna do some raised beds for veggies this summer. I was gonna go something like 50% compost 40% vermiculite 10% soil. Still in the research & planning stage. I'm gonna do a trellis for beans & peas on the far side.


Done the same thing without the vermiculite, it's expensive. 1/3 each of washed builders sand, compost, native clay loam in 12" raised beds. Aim is to go no-till. Gonna do pole beans this year for the first time but it's hard to beat the Contender bush bean. It will out-produce a pole bean 5 to 1. Just frickin' amazing production. Not a good freezer bean as it contains very little fiber and turns to rubber when thawed out, but that feature makes it the finest fresh steamed or stir fried bean you've ever set your teeth into. 



> I'm making something so we can start composting soon. My sample has been wet, now drying and I'll send it off Monday. I'm gonna add this hay to the pile of soil from my plants. We'll spread it out when we work on the main flower bed. I'll get the cubes or meal for the next batch, but that will be a few months. I've never done any top dressing so I may have to mess with it.
> Thanks for adding a bit of wisdom, UB


Probably the simplest compost container would be a 3 sided box using 8' t-posts driven into the ground. I have a 4 sided (it was free) and I'm not happy with it. Anything from chicken wire to cattle panels makes good sides. A gizmo, a rod with wings to punch in and pull up for aeration is a handy tool to have around. 

On the hearing, expect the play of emotions. That's what it's all about. I don't worry about whether pot is illegal or not, I just do it. I figure if I haven't been busted since the 60's. someone must be on my side, or I done outsmarted 'em. 

Good luck,
UB


----------



## gumball (Mar 12, 2011)

I agree Uncle Ben, on the legality. I hope it to be legal one day too, but I will do it one way or the other.


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 12, 2011)

gumball said:


> Great story, I bet they are wishing they could undo what they done  plants look great man


I think they are realizing how fucked they are. When the repeal fails, they may get it back on the 2012 ballot but 10,000 caregivers will dump tons of $$$ at it. Plus we will get recalls going in any district who votes for it. We will put money to elect for reasonable candidates.



Boonierat said:


> That's really good to hear man. I went to their campaign website (the mormons/baptists) and I was just shocked to be looking at so many front page blatant lies or over-exaggerations / fear tactics. I was sorta worried they might gain some ground against you cuz I know the Mormons carry more weight out they way than they do here in the east. Good to see there are still some people willing to use their minds and logic instead of being blinded by idiots.


It truely is amazing, to lie like that. They are breaking the 9th Commandment. I found this comment in the local paper, from a letter from Brother Zabawa.

Mr. Zabawa, the fact you consider medical marijuana, the primary problem with young people, tells me, a substance abuse professional with master's level training in this problem; you don't have a clue. If you really want to save young people take a look at all the statistics and begin your quest with alcohol, not just that consumed by young people, but also by their parents. Kids from homes with no recreational drug use are less likely to experiment, or if they do, much less likely to continue with drug use. The most effective way to protect our children is by setting a positive example as parents and a society; kids don't differentiate between alcohol and pot. By the way Mr. Zabawa, alcohol is a highly addictive, dangerous drug, every bit as dangerous as heroin or prescription pain killers, and is the equivalent of a cancer on our entire society. I doubt in your narrow view of the world you will consider that beer in your hand the equivalent of using heroin in small quantities, even though it is a fact. If you really care about youth and drugs, you are fighting the wrong battle; wasting your time and energy. Recreational use of drugs, prescription or otherwise is destructive, but if we follow your logic every pharmacy in the country should be closed and all prescription pharmaceuticals banned. Your organization is nothing but a group of adults propagandized by special interests, venting your perceived impotence in the face of youth drug abuse and venting your angst in an ineffective tantrum of hopeless frustration. If you want to impact the youth of Montana, stop trying to control something totally irrelevant to their problems and challenges and start trying to inspire them.... The former works wonders, the latter is a fool's errand. Peace to all, Reality
http://billingsgazette.com/news/opinion/mailbag/article_836881e5-91df-52aa-8bb4-0e4d7e86c6a2.html?mode=story




Uncle Ben said:


> Those are really some fine looking plants, very healthy looking. I'm surprised that amount of Jack's isn't burning them. What's is it? Must have urea as the N source but a food heavy in nitrates would surely nail that plant.
> 
> UB


I just assumed since Cannabis needs so much nutrients I was working up to the outdoor dose. I never saw a burn so I kept it up. I don't get it how they are handling it either. 
UB, as if you can predict the future I finally saw some tips getting burnt on the SS in the FrigiDare, but they are starting week 8 so harvest coming soon for them.

Thanks for checking in all. Update coming for a couple in the tent soon.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 12, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> Which one is it? Must have urea as the primary N source cause a food heavy in nitrates would surely nail that plant at the rate you're using. Also, is your water source real soft (low TDS)?
> 
> UB


It's the 20-20-20 Classic. Of the 20% N it says 2.1% Nitrate Nitrogen 17.9% Urea Nitrogen, so yep real high for urea N. 
I've never had a water test nor did I buy a TDS meter, or any others besides a pH pen. It's pH is around 7.6. 
I know it must be somewhat hard. We have some lime on a glass once it evaporates, plus Montana in general, & particularly where I am has a lot of limestone in the bedrock. 



SensiStan said:


> Wow Daniels those plants look great  , growing season is coming back for me so you're bound to see a lot more of me again too !


Glad to see you're back. I'll check out your new thread. I was wondering when you would be back.



Uncle Ben said:


> After getting about 8 quotes and talking to a dozen manufacturers and installers, here's how I'm gonna bring in the tropics. I've looked at quonset, arched, double poly fan forced....you name it. Gonna go with 10' high side walls with 4' tall, full length, rack/pinion manually operated sidewall vents. Open 'em up in the spring, close them down come first frost. 6/12 gable roof, peaked at 14.5' H. Glazed with 8 mm twinwall polycarbonate covering, roof to be 90% light diffusing type product. Motorized and high tech controlled full length roof vent, (automated). Large fan and motorized shutters on controller, high up in gable to get the heat out on warm winter days. The high side walls and vents will get the natural ventilation I seek and take the heat off the plants, will get my bee pollination (migration in and out), etc. A 864 s.f. footprint....and of course propane heating, HAF fans, rain collection system, etc.
> 
> Done the same thing without the vermiculite, it's expensive. 1/3 each of washed builders sand, compost, native clay loam in 12" raised beds. Aim is to go no-till. Gonna do pole beans this year for the first time but it's hard to beat the Contender bush bean. It will out-produce a pole bean 5 to 1. Just frickin' amazing production. Not a good freezer bean as it contains very little fiber and turns to rubber when thawed out, but that feature makes it the finest fresh steamed or stir fried bean you've ever set your teeth into.
> 
> ...


Holy shit, you aren't fucking around to grow Avocados. That sound like an impressive site. I think we'll do half pole beans and half sweet peas. I'll look for Contender bush beans to see if it's even in my zone. 
I have a spot for composting but it's on a slab of Concrete, and only some direct sunlight. I'm gonna work on rain collection stuff too this spring.
That group is using kids as their weapon in this fight that's obvious and pathetic. As if this repeal would suddenly make marijuana vanish on July 1st. As if 40 years of prohibition worked much more if you count all 75.
I heard Texas has a bill for MMJ. Maybe common sense can rear it's head.



gumball said:


> I agree Uncle Ben, on the legality. I hope it to be legal one day too, but I will do it one way or the other.


From the research I've done they will have to take me and a giant bag to prison, or eat many thousands in my medical care.
Tomorrow night I'll meet Irvin Rosenfeld, a medical marijuana proponent who has been getting his marijuana from the federal government for 28 years. On Tuesday night he's the main speaker for the Politics in the Pub event I'm also speaking at.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 12, 2011)

Here's an update on the two SS getting near harvest. I'll drown them for a week starting soon. SS #1 recovered from trimming the burnt top. That whole set of fan leaves are fucked. I was fell behind on keeping up with her watering, besides the sunburn from when it was in the FrigiDare. It missed a rain to leech her soil, & she's been over-fed as a result.
SS #4 I'm now convinced is a retarded pig, from IAm5toned's comment. Just a bad set of genes, pheno. But maybe the SS these came from dumped all the good stuff into #2's genes. It never developed anything near a dense top cola. We'll see but I see a culling in SS #4-A's future.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks very nice! I am seeing some foxtailing begin too as some of yours are. Some striking resemblances


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh my. I really hope mine don't stretch that tall. lol. That would be sitting right in my 400.


----------



## gumball (Mar 12, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> Oh my. I really hope mine don't stretch that tall. lol. That would be sitting right in my 400.


Look at mine Boonierat! She was vegged for about 3 weeks, Under mostly 100 watt blue CMH the whole time, then added some CFLs, and switched them for another 100 watt red CMH. Only in 16 oz cup, kind'of


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 12, 2011)

gumball said:


> Looks very nice! I am seeing some foxtailing begin too as some of yours are. Some striking resemblances


Wait till you see the update coming for the FrigiDare.

Here's my new Hash Oil Gear. I used a 4" Vent Collar. I used a coat hanger cut into two bars with the first across the original holes it comes with. I drilled 2 holes so I could run the other bar. Now I can drain the Mason Jar with the coffee filter. It has the second layer, in case of a leak. I let it drain, then used a latex glove to squeeze the popcorn buds I used for this.
The circular Pyrex will be easier to scrape with the razor blade.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 12, 2011)

First is a pic of #3-A after yesterdays rain & Jacks.
I made it rain on SS #2-A & #3-B. Both got the same dose of Jack's again. The drain hose is too slow. The four gallons of pH'd water would have taken too long to drain. I used a cup, then a hose siphoning it. I'll get a long enough hose for next time as it was barely long enough.

Daniels


----------



## gumball (Mar 13, 2011)

Maybe if you raise the plants onto something in the tub  I dont think you have the height to do that in the fridge, but its a thought for while your watering. They look great, and just think you will soon have enough strains for a 12 channel salad


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 14, 2011)

*Just got this e-mail






There are at least 7 confirmed federal raids most likely drug task force still trying to stay on top of information as it comes. please report any activity to 510-251-1856 if you're in custody you can also call that number collect. These are federal raids there is no legal protection. the only thing you say to an officer is that you choose to remain silent and talk to an attorney. You need to prepare to be in custody for 72 hours and homes are often raided so be concious of what feds would find in your home. We'll keep giving out information as we hear. Remember to only say you choose to remain silent. If you have an attorney on retainer call them now. 

Great to see.




Fucking Nazi's





Daniels








*


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks and keep us posted!!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 14, 2011)

Not good at all. Obviously timed as the legislature votes

HELENA, Mont.  Federal agents with guns drawn raided at least 10 medical marijuana operations across Montana on Monday, the same a day that a bill to repeal the state's medical marijuana law stalled in the Legislature.
Agents near Helena burst into Montana Cannabis' greenhouse, where the company grows more than 1,600 plants for its four stores across the state. The greenhouse runs about half the length of a football field and is packed with marijuana plants that can be seen from U.S. Highway 12.
About 15 workers were inside the warehouse during the morning raid. Montana Cannabis employee Brett Thompson, 30, said he stepped outside to smoke a cigarette and saw agents running up the driveway.
"They came in, guns drawn, got us down on the ground and in cuffs as fast as they could," Thompson said.
Federal agents detained Thompson and his co-workers in handcuffs outside the greenhouse, where sheriff's deputies and Helena police officers stood guard. Inside, agents in DEA and FBI jackets wearing respirator masks and blue gloves yanked waist-high plants from their pots and hauled them out of sight wrapped in blue tarps.
It was not immediately clear why the raids took place.
A spokeswoman in the U.S. attorney's office in Montana said the federal agents executed search warrants that are under seal. She declined to comment further.
Agencies involved included the Drug Enforcement Administration, the FBI, and the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives.
Medical marijuana has become a hotly debated issue in Montana, and the Legislature has been debating whether to eliminate the law. The industry has exploded in the last year and reached the point where one out of every 19 households in Montana now has a medical marijuana card.
Montana Cannabis co-owner Christopher Williams told The Associated Press that raids were taking place at his business' four locations. An advocacy group, Americans for Safe Access, said at least 10 businesses were raided in six cities across the state.
The DEA and U.S. attorney's office would not confirm how many businesses were raided.
Thompson said they questioned each worker individually and then released them, except for one worker who had an outstanding warrant.
The search warrant allows agents to take the company's computers, data storage, products and plants, Williams said, but he wasn't sure why the raids were taking place. His personal and business bank accounts were also frozen, he said.
A warrant obtained by Americans for Safe Access and signed by U.S. magistrate judge Jeremiah Lynch of Missoula listed 13 items to be seized, including marijuana and hashish, drug paraphernalia, computers and other electronic storage devices, cell phones, firearms, transportation and customer records, transaction records, cash, jewelry and vehicle titles.
The warrant, which was for Big Sky Patient Care of Bozeman, did not say why the items were to be seized.
"It's strictly a political move to stop us from providing medicine to sick people," Williams said, standing outside the fence at Montana Cannabis.
The Senate Judiciary Committee voted 6-6 to reject House Speaker Mike Milburn's House Bill 161, which would repeal the medical marijuana law approved by Montana voters in 2004. Republican Committee Chairman Sen. Terry Murphy said the panel will look into creating a reform bill to tighten regulation of the industry.
Barbara Trego, Williams' mother and another worker at the Montana Cannabis, was at the Capitol for the hearing, said she received word of the raid before the vote. She said some of the people who use the company's marijuana are cancer patients and she feared what would happen to them if the operation shut down.
"We weren't trying to hide anything. Our windows are open. Our door was open," she said. "We've got patients that could die just by what's happened today."
The raid caused traffic to slow as people passing by tried to ascertain what was happening. One man in a minivan honked his horn and shouted out the window, "Thank you, Helena Police Department! It's about time!"
Williams said of the 1,680 plants inside the greenhouse near Helena, 480 were flowering plants that produce about 5 ounces of marijuana each. He said he sells an ounce for $190  meaning approximately $456,000 worth of marijuana was confiscated from that one location.
http://www.therepublic.com/view/story/a9ef98ed05cf44f9be84d4ec28d2da30/MT--Medical-Marijuana-Raids/


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 14, 2011)

That just sucks, although I have to add, you guys are sure selling pot for an inflated price compared to Texas.


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 14, 2011)

You gotta love Ed Rosenthal. I'll join him.





Daniels






* Take the Pledge: Work With the Police and DEA *


In the last few weeks the U.S. government detected two commercial tunnels running across the U.S.-Mexico border. They were constructed to eliminate the tedium of bribing customs agents at the border. They publicized it as if it were a major blow to the marijuana industry. The officials probably don't realize how ridiculously 20th century they look, still doing body counts. But there's another side of it, that proves them to also be totally ineffective.

The government seized about 45 tons of relatively low quality marijuana. Still, that seems like a lot of pot. Forty-five tons is the equivalent of 90,000 lbs., 1,440,000 ounces, 11,520,000 eighths and each eighth can be rolled into three thin to medium sized joints once the detrious is removed. So you could say that the government seized a total of about 34,560,000 joints. 

Thirty four million joints. That's not even a day's consumption. Maybe 34 million would last only 12 hours, on a football or summer weekend only 8 hours. So, to stop the pot trade they'd have to make two or three 45 ton seizures a day. Anything less and the country will continue to be inundated with marijuana. Go to it boys. You proved you can do it. Just make two raids like this a day. Of course, that will drive the price up so there will be more incentive for both domestic and foreign producers to redouble their efforts.

In fact I have so much empathy for their position, which could be likened to bailing water out of the ocean, that I have a plan to help the DEA in its efforts to eliminate marijuana. Perhaps you can join me in this civic project. 

I have become an anonymous volunteer at my local police department. Here's how it works. I carry out independent investigations (out in the cold, in spy parlance) to find any herbal controlled substance, such as marijuana. When I locate said substance, I immediately retrieve my portable hazardous waste incinerator and at risk to myself set out to destroy the material, saving the police department the time, money, and personnel efforts that would be required to arrest the substance. Some of my co-workers use a slightly different technique, wrapping the controlled substance in paper before destroying it thermally.






My Local Department






A Portable Hazardous Waste Incinerator

You can join me in my efforts and swear to dedicate a portion of your time locating this material wherever it may be found and then to destroy it to relieve police of their heavy burden. The police would thank you for this, but remember, that part of the satisfaction of a job well done in this case, is that you perform your civic duty anonymously.

In fact, using private anonymous contractors such as myself and hopefully, you too, seems to be the only way that this country will be able to get rid of this daily flood of marijuana piling up here. You can see it all over. The forty-five tons stored at the Mexico border. The build-up, back-up at the Canadian border. Up in the Emerald Triangle in California non-light deprived pot sold for as low as $1,000 a pound last harvest season.

Frankly, the combined NARC Force just doesn't have the manpower to keep up with the avalanche of marijuana piling up daily. Thirty pounds in Fargo, ND. Here's a call from Columbia, MO, 50 lbs. must be destroyed! A plea for help from Athens, Ohio- 92 lbs. that must be incinerated! If we all pitch in and cooperate with the DEA and local police by eliminating this material faster, so that the police don't have to, I'm sure it would be much appreciated. I know this is a daunting task. But I truly believe that Americans are ready to take on the challenge.

Are you ready?!!? Are you ready to be anonymous volunteer on the herb destruction beat? Send in your pledge and suggestions about how you plan to help the police eliminate this herbal deluge. Just raise your right or left hand or don't and take the pledge. I pledge to help with the marijuana problem by incineration or other means whenever I encounter this substance. 

Congratulations. You are now deputized. Go out and burn it up.
Ed Rosenthal

http://edrosenthal.blogspot.com/2010...rlikowske.html
http://edrosenthal.blogspot.com/2010...e-and-dea.html


----------



## xivex (Mar 15, 2011)

Love ed! Great commentary!

X


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 15, 2011)

Subbed Daniels..nice thread. i love the refrigerator. great idea.


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 15, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> That just sucks, although I have to add, you guys are sure selling pot for an inflated price compared to Texas.


It was 300 to 350. Now 200 to 250. Not that I care, as I haven't had to buy anything for almost a year. Better than some states I guess.



xivex said:


> Loveed! Great commentary!
> 
> X


Rumors of more raids today. Here's another e-mail from today.
*Feds Raid Medical Cannabis Sites, Statewide, While Legislature Acts* 
 Coincidence? We think not! 
We were sitting in the Old Supreme Court Chambers this morning while the Senate Judiciary Committee took executive action on the medical marijuana repeal bill  when our blackberries started whirring with texts from people all over the state alerting us to DEA raids that were just at that moment beginning to occur.  
Since then, the whole day has been a whirlwind of rumors, reports, media inquiries and ever-changing capitol building scuttlebutt. Unconfirmed reports still abound, as do some emerging facts: 
· At least ten (and possibly more) separate operations, some functioning in multiple locations, were raided yesterday. This includes grow and/or dispensing facilities in Billings, Bozeman, Belgrade, Helena, Missoula, Great Falls and Kalispell. Some in other towns may have received visits and warnings. 
· The raids appear to have involved federal agencies solely or at least primarily. Agencies involved include DEA, FBI, ATF, and immigration-focused agencies. 
· Plants and medicine were destroyed or confiscated at all locations. Computers and other equipment (including lights and ballasts) were taken in most or all locations. 
· Almost no one was arrested. (Those who were arrested involved things like speeding ticket warrants and other non-cannabis-related issues.) 
· But most everyone was terrorized in one way or another, it seems. Disabled patients working at some of the facilities were thrown to the ground as if they were dangerous, armed criminals; people everywhere were kept handcuffed while searches and confiscations occurred. 
We are still trying to piece together accurate information about what happened and about what news media are being told (and not being told) by the federal agencies and other more local sources. Just as the political situation in the capitol building has been remarkably fluid all winter long, the law enforcement situation in Montana at the moment appears ever-changing. 
We will do our best to keep you informed of what we know. Check our Facebook page for news reports updated regularly, especially tomorrow morning. In the meantime, in case raids of this sort might continue, heres some advice relayed from one of Montanas leading drug defense attorneys: 
*You are not obligated to answer any questions. You are not obligated to let anyone in without a warrant. You are not obligated to consent to any search. Even innocent questions like Are you a caregiver? or Are you a patient? are parts of an investigatory strategy and can and will be used against you in court. Once given, you cannot take back your answers. It might feel uncooperative to assert these rights, but its actually patriotic. Call your local lawyer to discuss**.* 




smoke n strum said:


> Subbed Daniels..nice thread. i love the refrigerator. great idea.


Thanks. I love DIY's if I can. It's therapy for me. 

More as the day goes on. That Politics in the Pub will be nuts tonight.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 15, 2011)

Long day. I got a signed book from him. More in the morning. I'm beat from this stress.


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 15, 2011)

Right on man! Take it easy, look forward to hearing your story tomorrow.


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 16, 2011)

I've been busy harvesting the 2 SS in the FrigiDare, so pics and update later. I have to go to a Vigil/Protest at the City Hall. I'll get a full update later when I get home.
Daniels


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 16, 2011)

It's been 400 an oz for me, which also means I'm too stubborn to buy it anymore and I won't have anymore until I harvest. Oh well. Like I've said before, I'm a cheap bastard! sns


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome! I can't wait too see some damn bud shots of this SB. I still havn't found any trimmed up bud pics around the club.


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 16, 2011)

Gotta go thru the pics, but here was the vigil with signs like "Billings wants the Feds out of MT". Lots of honking for us.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 16, 2011)

*This* *is a Cannabis label to go on every glass jar I have. If it ever went to evidence it would have to be explained. Hypocrisy at it's finest.




Look it up if you're bored.
There is one of the four federal patients with MS.

Here is a Bud Porn shot of SS #2 from her harvest today.
Daniels
*View attachment 1498487View attachment 1498488


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn man! I can't wait! Mine started throwing off some hardcore skunk aroma today as they had their first full night of 12/12. So far, 3 females and 3 still to sex. Man that looks amazing...


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice Daniels, looking forward to a smoke report....by the way hows that PR tasting? Any update on that smoke and high?

Peace

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 17, 2011)

It's a fruity taste but I don't have any flavor to add to that description. The high shows it's Sativa influence. I smoked some with my Caregivers wife after Irvin spoke Sunday. She liked, but had no description of taste besides "good flavor". All I can say so far is it tastes like good Cannabis.
Daniels


----------



## xivex (Mar 17, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> It's a fruity taste but I don't have any flavor to add to that description. The high shows it's Sativa influence. I smoked some with my Caregivers wife after Irvin spoke Sunday. She liked, but had no description of taste besides "good flavor". All I can say so far is it tastes like good Cannabis.
> Daniels


Aint nothin' wrong with that!  Sounds good!
X


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 17, 2011)

Daniels are you really doing jacks 20-20-20 at 1/2 teaspoon per quart or was that a misprint?


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 17, 2011)

If you can believe it, they were up to 1 Tsp/quart. I was going for the outdoor dose of 1 Tlbs./gallon. I definitely don't recommend it, and they were worked up to it. I use RiddleMe's make it rain technique. I leech (real name or flush, but we call rain) a 1 gal. pot with 2 gal. of pH 6.0 water. After it has drained I run the whole quart threw. Finally on the 8th week of flowering they were getting a nute burn. But deep green. Oddly, I still don't see how I will be smoking the Jack's even though they got no flushing. UB and RiddleMe have laid that path, with Horticultural proof Good job catching that and asking. 
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 17, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> It's a fruity taste but I don't have any flavor to add to that description. The high shows it's Sativa influence. I smoked some with my Caregivers wife after Irvin spoke Sunday. She liked, but had no description of taste besides "good flavor". All I can say so far is it tastes like good Cannabis.
> Daniels


Sometimes its the simplest things we enjoy about our smoke that just makes it all good! Thanks for the report bro!

Peace

BKB


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 17, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> If you can believe it, they were up to 1 Tsp/quart. I was going for the outdoor dose of 1 Tlbs./gallon. I definitely don't recommend it, and they were worked up to it. I use RiddleMe's make it rain technique. I leech (real name or flush, but we call rain) a 1 gal. pot with 2 gal. of pH 6.0 water. After it has drained I run the whole quart threw. Finally on the 8th week of flowering they were getting a nute burn. But deep green. Oddly, I still don't see how I will be smoking the Jack's even though they got no flushing. UB and RiddleMe have laid that path, with Horticultural proof Good job catching that and asking.
> Daniels


Yeah, my plants are small. Most are stocky little indicas with one lanky sativa that I just topped a couple of days ago. I was trying to out-think myself and figure out exactly what to do, then I remembered the old, it's an easy plant to grow thing and talked to riddleme about it and I was going to try different things with the different plants. When I got ready to water I ended up doing 20-20-20 at 1/2 teaspoon per gallon anyway. lol I chickened out. I think thats best, they are still teenagers. the oldest one is 5 weeks from germ. So I'll see how they do. Here are some pics, it was bag seed I got last summer on most of these, but there might be a couple that were two or three years old. I've been hanging onto seeds for a while waiting until the timing was right. I have them in pots that are too big too soon, but I didn't figure that out until after i had upcanned them and i figure they are in there now, so, I'm not changing it. They smell like skunk. 

Also in case anyone is interested, I took some pictures of the grates I use to raise my pots so they can drain even after they are back in place in the tent. I drain them first but they keep dripping for a while. These things work perfect and they are stackable so you can raise the plants if you want. They are called lynx levelers, and they are used to level the wheels on a travel trailer when you park on uneven ground. Thought they would be perfect for this and they are. View attachment 1500312sns  sorry about pic quality on some of these, i tried to cull the bad pics, but i don't quite have the attachment thing mastered yet


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 17, 2011)

You have good color going. Never know what a bag seed will give ya. I'll look for a couple of the lynx levelers. That might work perfect for my drain tub. It's all about experimenting to find what works for YOU. Many styles, but that's the fun to me.
Daniels


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 17, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> You have good color going. Never know what a bag seed will give ya. I'll look for a couple of the lynx levelers. That might work perfect for my drain tub. It's all about experimenting to find what works for YOU. Many styles, but that's the fun to me.
> Daniels


Here they are, you have to buy 10 at a time if you want them. I already had mine, so I used what I had, BTW big do it yourselfer here. carpenter, hay chucker, damn good jack of many, but not all trades. sns http://www.amazon.com/Tri-Lynx-00015-10-Leveler/dp/B0028PJ10K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1300427019&sr=8-1 sns


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 18, 2011)

That's beautiful bud and nice plants! Regarding fertilizer and plant requirements, it never ceases to amaze me how adaptable they are. I have had potted plants not get a thing for months and they do fine. BUT, my veggie garden was looking like crap the other day, everything was stunted, color was bad. I hit it hard with ammonium sulfate and within two days the stuff started growing again and greened up.

Regarding the Jack's 20-20-20, looks like you're getting away with it because of the high hit of urea as opposed to nitrates. 

Wish you guys could see this batch of soil I mixed up yesterday....definately fits the "super" soil category. Am also treating pots with Griffin's Spin-Out paint. Aerosol cans must be 10 years and the one I picked up still works.

cya ~


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 18, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> That's beautiful bud and nice plants! Regarding fertilizer and plant requirements, it never ceases to amaze me how adaptable they are. I have had potted plants not get a thing for months and they do fine. BUT, my veggie garden was looking like crap the other day, everything was stunted, color was bad. I hit it hard with ammonium sulfate and within two days the stuff started growing again and greened up.
> 
> Regarding the Jack's 20-20-20, looks like you're getting away with it because of the high hit of urea as opposed to nitrates.
> 
> ...


I read your soil recipe somewhere on here I think, but can't remember where. Can You point me at it?


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 18, 2011)

Illumination linked some kind of anti-spin-out nursery pots the other day. Looked interesting.


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 18, 2011)

I got this today.
Daniels




​
PLEASE SEND THIS ON TO EVERYONE YOU KNOW!​ YOU *DON'T* HAVE TO SUPPORT ACCESS TO MEDICAL MARIJUANA TO CONDEMN THE MOST RECENT BAD BEHAVIOR OF OUR GOVERNMENT.​ 
i don't know if you've all been following the news, but our lawmakers just went from bad to worse this week. of course this all started w/ the MT state legislature trying to do something that has never been done in the history of the US, repeal an initiative that was voted in by 62% of Montanans. then, Monday, 2 hours after our legislature tied in a vote on the repeal bill, the federal government sent agents into Montana to bust several large cannabis providers. no one was arrested, but they smashed and took everything these people had. these caregiver's lives are ruined and hundreds of very sick people will be going without their medicine. some patients may even die.

PLEASE HELP US! IT WILL TAKE 5 MINUTES!​ 
*our government prefers to perform these thuggish acts in the dark.* don't let them! call your representatives. *even if you're not in Montana*, your call will let them know that the American people aren't behind this. tell them what you are seeing and how you feel about it. I've also provided the numbers for Montana legislators. again, *even if you're out of state*, let them know that you see their bad behavior and you don't approve. they've told me themselves that they're concerned about how they're perceived by the rest of the nation. let them know!

TALKING POINTS:

*if you are a republican, tea party, etc. mention it. we have a *very* untrue stereotype to overcome and being conservative helps.

*if you're not in Montana, tell them. let them know the whole country's watching.

*if you're anti-cannabis, tell them. let them know that they just pissed off a whole new set of voters.

*for the MT legislature to even attempt to repeal a voter initiative is unconscionable. this is an outrageous subversion of the will of the people. this sets a dangerous precedent in all states. they could then go after anything the voters put in place, from gun rights to the environment.

**the DEA raids, occurring 2 hours after a tied vote on HB161 (medical cannabis repeal bill) in our state senate *were a carefully timed intrusion; a blatant political move to deliberately interfere in state business. it's designed to distract everyone from the fight on the state level, divide and weaken the industry so that it can't fight for it's rights, and send a clear message to Montana and the other states; that our decisions best not displease them, or they'll come in flexing muscle and terrorize your citizens.

*your tax money just went to pay to destroy the lives and property of legitimate business people that were providing a necessary medicine to sick people. and everybody came to the party, even the EPA and OSHA (wtf?). this wasn't cheap.

*the medical cannabis industry was thriving, creating jobs and paying taxes in this dismal economy. thanks to the raids, hundreds of people just went on unemployment.

CONTACT INFO:
Google and call your federal senators and congress people in your own state.

the white house 202-456-1111
leave messages for president obama and eric holder.
Attorney General Eric H. Holder, Jr. http://www.usdoj.gov

Montana:
Leave a message for up to 5 state legislators 406-444-4800
Denny Rehberg, Helena office (406) 443-7878
Jon Tester, Helena office (406) 449-5401

HELPFUL LINKS:

a patient's story
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgvnKYSfy2Y&NR=1

political commentary
http://montanafesto.wordpress.com/

general info
http://www.medicalcannabis.com/​


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 18, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> I got this today.
> Daniels
> 
> 
> ...


synonym for Nazi >>> politician... fuck the will of the people, it's ALWAYs all about the money. You think Rick Perry will listen to me?.. Ron Paul might but I won't hold my breath. Fuck em. arrest me, then when i get my (alleged) freedom back I'll grow more then before. When is marijuana going to be legalized? The problem is most who are trying to get it done are stoned. lol, but it's true right? republican bordering on libertarian for the legalization of marijuana. peace.sns 

P.S. my plants loved their feeding last night. oh my!!!!!!!!!!!, never seen any plant react so well...thanks guys, you are making me a plant wisperer....


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's my Tangerine Dream from today. They get their first 'rain' tomorrow. I'm gonna start with a 1/4 Jacks/gallon then water any others with that super low dose. I'm not sure what those spots are and the discolored low leafs. Any ideas? I can see I have two distinct phenos. I'm liking the more Indica leafed one.
Daniels


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 18, 2011)

nice pics amigo, see the indica/sativa dif ...obvious..

my plants went ballistic today, it was 86 F here 2day and i was worried, ... tripped my breaker three times trying to keep it under 82 in the tent. is it ok if i post my pics in here daniel? Im busting to show someone. sns...


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 18, 2011)

So the main Cola on SS #4 'my retarded pig' got too heavy and bent over. I had to add more wires to the wooden dowel. I have to be real careful, as it can't handle any movement. My guess is it's gonna be a pitifully airy cola.
SS #1 is still plugging along. Both got a dose of 1/2 tsp. Jacks/Qt. and then got plain water.
Daniels


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 18, 2011)

lookslike it needs N<<<<< im a plant retard


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 18, 2011)

smoke n strum said:


> nice pics amigo, see the indica/sativa dif ...obvious..
> 
> my plants went ballistic today, it was 86 F here 2day and i was worried, ... tripped my breaker three times trying to keep it under 82 in the tent. is it OK if i post my pics in here Daniels? I'm busting to show someone. sns...


I don't mind.
Daniels


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, well i cant get my old pics out, so i can put in new ones, but fddblk2 is a damn good mod..lmfao..fwiw...sns


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 18, 2011)

First is the Royal Kush at 3 weeks flowering with SS #4-A the retarded pigs daughter.
Daniels


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 18, 2011)

nice, cant wait 2 c wat happens when i go2 flower. these looklike sats 2 me what kind?


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 18, 2011)

how long you going to flower the Royal? Looks real nice.


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 18, 2011)

smoke n strum said:


> nice, cant wait 2 c wat happens when i go2 flower. these look like sats 2 me what kind?


It a Super Skunk that should be way more of an indica. Seeems like I got 1 sativa pheno to 3 indica phenos, 1 of which was an especially big cola. See *FrigiDare 2 Indica's Infrared Spectrum Trial* to see it.



bekindbud said:


> how long you going to flower the Royal? Looks real nice.


Planning on 9 weeks, gonna hit her with NL pollen soon.

Here's some pics of SS #2-A & SS #3-B. They each got 1/4 tsp. Jacks/quart.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 18, 2011)

smoke n strum said:


> looks like it needs N<<<<< im a plant retard


 No, it got a light burn/bleaching a few weeks ago. They are close to crisp and dry.


----------



## Boonierat (Mar 19, 2011)

I just want to say, Daniels, that I can no longer stand by and read the news without doing anything. I am from now on going to start posting everything Cannabis specific, even though I am in a non-medical state. My Facebook has been blown up tonight. I just hope no-one suffers too much, much less dies, though I know good and well that my government is unforgiving and does not give a fuck.

http://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/content/2011/03/18/Feds-Threaten-State-Dispensaries-Nationwide


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 19, 2011)

Royal Kush x Northern Lights, should be a nice cross, I never smoked Royal Kush but you can never go wrong crossing it with Northern Lights. Cant wait for that to happen, keep me posted bro. SS's looking real good!

Peace

BKB


----------



## gumball (Mar 19, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> Here's my Tangerine Dream from today. They get their first 'rain' tomorrow. I'm gonna start with a 1/4 Jacks/gallon then water any others with that super low dose. I'm not sure what those spots are and the discolored low leafs. Any ideas? I can see I have two distinct phenos. I'm liking the more Indica leafed one.
> Daniels


They look good up top, but it is just the bottom. I know cal def starts at the top, and mag starts at the bottom. But that looks like more than mag. Funny thing is you know EXACTLY whats in your soil, and its nutrient value. maybe they are telling you to transplant...

I see the pheno's too, looks Sativa up top, and indica down low!!! There both DAMN sexy though. 

These politicians disgust me. Dont remember where you posted but I would gladly roll these bitches up in a constitution laced american flag joint and smoke their asses! Maybe that will force some knowledge up to them.


----------



## gumball (Mar 19, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> So the main Cola on SS #4 'my retarded pig' got too heavy and bent over. I had to add more wires to the wooden dowel. I have to be real careful, as it can't handle any movement. My guess is it's gonna be a pitifully airy cola.
> SS #1 is still plugging along. Both got a dose of 1/2 tsp. Jacks/Qt. and then got plain water.
> Daniels


She is still a beast, a retarded beast, but she's doable  Damn, I cant believe I am 3 pages behind in your threads too


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 19, 2011)

gumball said:


> She is still a beast, a retarded beast, but she's doable  Damn, I cant believe I am 3 pages behind in your threads too


The only reason you are three pages behind is because of my ramblings last night and me not knowing how to single out part of a post to quote it... Somebody left a bottle of Henry Mckenna out (a cheaper version of Jack Daniels)last night, and I found it. Then I started gabbing... Sorry Daniels...sns


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 19, 2011)

smoke n strum said:


> I read your soil recipe somewhere on here I think, but can't remember where. Can You point me at it?


Years old and subject to change. IOW, as long as you understand that by adding or taking away this, that and the other regarding how the materials variations change the nutrient charge and soil structure, you damn well can do about anything and get away with it. It's all in the balance. Here's a guide fer ya:



> I use alot of brown sphagnum peat moss, a large bag of Schultz potting mix, and a bag of cheap potting soil (screened to get rid of the chunky stuff) to make up enough for 30 to 40 gallons of a final mix, which I mix on a cement floor using a shovel and store in large garbage cans. To this base which provides humates, an acidic hit, trace elements, etc. and a little silt to tighten up the mix and retain moisture, I add:
> 
> 6 or so cups blood meal, 3 or so cups bonemeal, 4 cups dolomite lime, 1 large bag each of vermiculite and perlite (available at Casa dePOT) and alfalfa meal which contains a hormone called triacontanol (purported to increase vegetable production up to 60%). I buy alfalfa feed pellets from a farm and ranch supply store, put about 4 cups of the pellets in a bucket with a gallon of water and give it a good squirt of Ivory dish soap to cut the surface tension, let it stand for 30 minutes, and then dump the slurry into the mix on the floor. I sometimes add composted horse manure, maybe about 3 or 4 gallons of it. The final, slightly moist soil mix is turned well with a shovel and stored for a couple of weeks in garbage cans to "mellow".


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 19, 2011)

that is the exact post I was talking about. That is the very first thing I read when i found RIU back in february. Thanks


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 19, 2011)

gumball said:


> These politicians disgust me. Dont remember where you posted but I would gladly roll these bitches up in a constitution laced american flag joint and smoke their asses! Maybe that will force some knowledge up to them.


It's "*I would rather someone be wrapped in the Constitution burning the flag than wrapped in the flag burning the Constitution."*
Or give me liberty or give me death.



gumball said:


> She is still a beast, a retarded beast, but she's doable  Damn, I cant believe I am 3 pages behind in your threads too


Spending all that time textn' on your new phone.



smoke n strum said:


> The only reason you are three pages behind is because of my ramblings last night and me not knowing how to single out part of a post to quote it... Somebody left a bottle of Henry Mckenna out (a cheaper version of Jack Daniels)last night, and I found it. Then I started gabbing... Sorry Daniels...sns


No worries at all. At least the gabbing was cannabis related.



Uncle Ben said:


> Years old and subject to change. IOW, as long as you understand that by adding or taking away this, that and the other regarding how the materials variations change the nutrient charge and soil structure, you damn well can do about anything and get away with it. It's all in the balance. Here's a guide fer ya:


There it is. That was the basis for my mix. Thx.
My Master Gardening class was on stone fruit, small fruit and composting. I really want to start the composting. I need to get a spot, but easiest one isn't best sun.
When I was speaking at The Politics in the Pub with Irvin Rosenfeld, the fed patient. An older lady, like late 70's, was glad to hear of a grower getting that certification. I got no questions on it or growing during the Q & A, cause the cop, Irvin and the Dr. did most of the speaking.



smoke n strum said:


> that is the exact post I was talking about. That is the very first thing I read when i found RIU back in February. Thanks


I saw it LAST February and could never find it again. 
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 19, 2011)

Didn't forget BKB
Air Pot had the results from examining the roots and their structure. The root mass was larger. You can see the spinning on the normal pot. I'll make more of these. UB has a thread on this subject, I'm just behind on finishing it. I was expecting something like this.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks D very noticeable too!


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 19, 2011)

I finally got the scent of the Purple Rain decided. Pink Lemonade, maybe a Raspberry Lemonade. I was getting a citrus, but also a fruity smell. My buddies wife, who doesn't smoke called it.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 20, 2011)

*Fanning the flames *

*Fed busts ignite states' rights debate* 

by George Ochenski 

This week gun-toting agents from the Drug Enforcement Agency, Federal Bureau of Investigation, Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms, and the Department of Homeland Security raided medicinal cannabis operations across the state, and it's left tens of thousands of our citizens wondering just what the hell's going on in good old Montana. While details of why the raids were launched remain extremely sparse, a plethora of possibilities are flying around. One thing seems certain, however: such Draconian actions by the federal government will only fan the flames of the nationwide states' rights debate.
At first glance, the statewide raids would appear to be a hard-core federal crackdown on those who are providing cannabis to patients under Montana's citizen-approved Medical Marijuana Act, which garnered 62 percent of the popular vote in 2004. But there are a couple of very serious problems with this assumption.
Back in October 2009, President Obama announced that his administration would no longer raid growing facilities or prosecute patients in the 14 states that, at that time, had approved the use of medical cannabis. U.S. Attorney General Eric Holder issued legal guidelines for federal attorneys accompanied by this statement: "It will not be a priority to use federal resources to prosecute patients with serious illnesses or their caregivers who are complying with state laws on medical marijuana."
That's a pretty unambiguous directive from their boss, so why did the federal agents seemingly ignore it this week? Some speculate that the answer might lie in the timing of the raids, which just happened to occur on the very day the Senate Judiciary Committee deadlocked on a bill to repeal the state's medical marijuana law.
But if that's the case, we have bigger problems than federal agents ignoring the wishes of the president and attorney general. Some think it's a blatant attempt to influence the outcome of state legislation.
"Coincidence? We think not," says Tom Daubert, who was instrumental in the passage of the law and leads the pro-cannabis group Patients and Families United. "Thousands of legitimate, honorable Montana patients all over the state will now suffer unnecessarily, possibly for months on end, because the medicine that had been grown and the plants that were growing for them have now been destroyed. This massive, heavy-handed federal intrusion appears to directly contradict the Obama administration's policy on medical marijuana states' rights and to be timed and calculated deliberately to interfere with and to influence local decision-making in Montana on medical marijuana issues."
Some, however, think the federal government may be making a statement that is much larger than just medical cannabis. Consider, for instance, the bills in the current legislature to "nullify" any number of federal laws. Or how about the bills to make firearms and ammunition manufactured and used in Montana exempt from federal firearms regulation? Is it possible that the feds, through this show of force, are letting those trying to trump federal law know that Washington will not tolerate it?
Or, taking it up a notch, perhaps the federal government has heard all it wants to hear from Gov. Brian Schweitzer. Not long ago, Schweitzer urged citizens to take the law into their own hands and kill wolves, saying state fish and wildlife wardens would not enforce the Endangered Species Act protections. That's inciting people to break federal law, and could be prosecuted, although that would be messy. Perhaps just a little shock and awe aimed toward cannabis growers was intended to get the message across more directly.
But the wolf issue isn't the only thing the governor has butted heads with the feds over lately. Just last month he issued an executive order banning the transportation of Yellowstone bison into Montana. The effect was to immediately shut down any possibility of trucking the animals to slaughter, thus requiring the feds to keep more than 500 bison in overcrowded pens on the park's border. Last week he suggested the "solution" to the bison problem was to "cull" bison within Yellowstone National Parka concept that sent the new park superintendent into near convulsions as he imagined the national reaction.
Bringing it a little closer to the bone, the federal government is none too happy about Schweitzer's possession of a list containing the real cost of prescription drugs and the outrageous markup by the private middle men that are hosing Montana's citizens and straining state budgets. Those lists are, by federal law, confidential and may not be released to the public. Yet Schweitzer has urged news agencies to "sue the state" for their release. Is Big Pharma really powerful enough to send federal law enforcement agencies out to destroy the competition from homegrown medicinals like cannabisor try to intimidate a governor who has urged citizens to go to Canada to obtain low-cost pharmaceuticals?
Speaking of confidential, the federal agents didn't just confiscate the plants, lights and packaged medicine from the caregivers. They also took their computers and cell phones. Montana law considers the files on medical cannabis patients confidential medical records. Yet now, the records of more than 30,000 Montanans who went through the steps to legally register with the state are in the hands of federal agents and will likely be added to federal computer files on hundreds of thousands of law-abiding Americans. They may well determine who gets to fly where, who gets searched and how often.
There are a lot more questions than answers as Montanans react to the raids and wonder what happened to our right of privacy under the Montana Constitutionor if these are the first shots fired in a much larger states' rights civil war. Sens. Jon Tester and Max Baucus and Rep. Denny Rehberg are in positions to get us some answers, and they'd best be doing so damn quick.
Helena's George Ochenski rattles the cage of the political establishment as a political analyst for the Independent. Contact Ochenski at [email protected]missoulanews.com.
http://missoulanews.bigskypress.com/missoula/fanning-the-flames/Content?oid=1409340


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 20, 2011)

Missoula Police Chief&#8230;

Marijuana and the Democracy Disconnect 
Norm Stamper 34-year veteran police officer who retired as Seattle's chief of police in 2000

There is always a gap between what a political system stands for and the reality of everyday life under that system. Ours is government that ostensibly stands for life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. A government of, by, and for the people. Yet, when it comes to marijuana, democratic principles take a back seat to fear, ignorance, and political expediency.

Look at New York, Montana, and the federal government for recent examples of how governments ignore or actively subvert the will of the people.

In his first run for elected office, Mayor Michael Bloomberg admitted to smoking and enjoying marijuana. His exercise of liberty, his pursuit of happiness obviously did nothing to damage his chances for election -- any more than it hurt the presidential candidacies of Bill Clinton (and running mate, Al Gore), George Bush, or Barack Obama. 

Yet now in his third term, Mayor Bloomberg has presided over an astonishing 350,000 low-level marijuana arrests -- more than the combined total of such arrests under the Koch, Dinkins, and Giuliani administrations -- at an estimated cost of $350 million to $700 million. The human and social costs are incalculable. Almost 87 percent of arrestees are African Americans and Latinos, most are young, and most, we can extrapolate, are not wealthy. 

This, despite the fact that the New York Marijuana Reform Act of 1977 decriminalized low-level possession cases.

In Montana, Missoula police chief Mark Muir is supporting a bill that would repeal that state's Medical Marijuana Act. Nothing wrong with a police chief taking a stand on laws that would, in his view, add to or subtract from public safety. No matter how irrational. 

But there's something terribly wrong with a chief who informs the Montana Senate Judiciary Committee that, "The idea of dispensaries in the state of Montana has got to be something we wash out of our minds." 

If Montana is experiencing problems with a delivery system that provides patients with much-needed medicine, it ought to create a sound regulatory system. But "wash [the idea] out of our minds"? 

Speaking of brainwashing, Gil Kerlikowske, my successor as police chief in Seattle, now the nation's Drug Czar, called me to task in a recent Seattle visit for my suggestion that the Office of National Drug Control Policy is as zealously committed to prosecuting the War on Drugs as the Bush administration was. Kerlikowske took pains to remind me that he ended the drug war two years ago. 
Say what?

Since Kerlikowske "ended" the drug war, law enforcement agencies continue to pile up record or near-record numbers of marijuana arrests. 

As we, the people, make increasingly clear our intention to see marijuana legalized and regulated along the lines of alcohol, law enforcement comes down harder and harder on nonviolent, low-level offenders.

There is hope.

Seattle, whose voters in 2003 made minor marijuana possession cases the city's lowest enforcement priority, is one jurisdiction that gets it. The law is being respected by the local police. Seattle's city attorney, Pete Holmes, won't prosecute such cases. The chair of the city council's public safety committee, Tim Burgess (a former Seattle police officer), joined Holmes and former U. S. Attorney John McCay in Olympia this week to argue for marijuana legalization and regulation. 

And in a completely unexpected editorial, the Seattle Times, which until very recently had argued consistently against marijuana legalization, came out in support of it. 

The people of New York and Montana, and every other city and state in the union, who believe marijuana prohibition should be replaced with regulation must rise up and say no to those mayors, police chiefs, and other officials who insist on undermining the will of the people. 

Oh, and someone needs to tell the drug czar the war ain't over just because he says it is. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/norm-stamper/marijuana-and-the-democra_b_838042.html


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 20, 2011)

The two Super Skunk are really showing flowering kicking in. They are on 13/11. They should be good. Their mothers are drying for some trimming later this week.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 20, 2011)

Here they are today after a rain yesterday. I made a batch to feed them tomorrow so they wick up the nutes. I made a 1/4 tsp. Jack's/Gallon. They'll only need a quart between both so I'll use the rest for the two mothers DX & RK.
Tops both look good just the bottom leaves still not looking better. This is a finicky strain to all others I've seen. 
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 21, 2011)

All good bro!


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 21, 2011)

So those of you have followed my threads you might remember I give myself an injection on Sunday nights. It is an interferon for the M.S. with a side effect of flu like symptoms. Sometimes it is worse than others. I blame weather for some of it.
So this morning I felt pretty good. I get a cup of coffee and start checking out threads. I get an e-mail from my Caregiver about an article in the local newpaper. I almost choked laughing. Karma is a cruel Bitch. I almost freaked out with Brother Zabawa's last sentence.
Comments welcome.
Daniels

*Profits, principles mixed in medical marijuana debate*
  By ED KEMMICK Of The Gazette Staff*  The Billings Gazette |Posted: Monday, March 21, 2011 12:00 am 
  

&#65279;The owner of a large medical marijuana business says two prominent opponents of medical marijuana were willing to take his money when he was getting started in the business.
Mark Higgins said Rep. James Knox, R-Billings, an outspoken supporter of repealing the law that legalized medical marijuana, was a friend of his who helped create a website domain for his business, Billings Medical Marijuana.
About the same time, in the fall of 2009, Steve Zabawa, a prominent member of Safe Community, Safe Kids, which launched a campaign to support repeal, was willing to lease him space in a warehouse Zabawa owned, Higgins said.
I turned him down because he wanted a 10 percent share of my business, Higgins said.
Neither Knox nor Zabawa denies having had business dealings with Higgins, but both men said their initially benign views of medical marijuana changed after the medical cannabis industry clearly got out of hand in Montana.
Zabawa said it was true he proposed taking a portion of Higgins profits in addition to base rent, which he called a typical arrangement when a property owner leases space to a retailer. He also said Higgins, who was then expanding from a home operation, had little money at the time.
Zabawa said Higgins wasnt very attentive to details and didnt respond to Zabawas offer, but just disappeared for a while. By the time Higgins did make contact again, Zabawa said, he and his wife had decided they wanted nothing to do with a marijuana business, economically or morally.
Knox, for his part, said he had known Higgins even before they both ran for the City Council in 2009, and he wasnt overly concerned about the nature of his business when Higgins asked him to do some work for him. Knox, who owns KBS Computer Solutions, created a domain name for Higgins and charged him $600.
Of that, Knox said, he received less than $200. Rather than pursue the issue, he said, I gave it to him at cost as a friend.
Knox said that if he looked into the political and religious background of every client, hed never get any work done. Even so, he said, after learning more about the insincerity of the medical marijuana providers, he decided not to do business with any of them.
Higgins released information about his dealings with Knox and Zabawa earlier this week to Montanafesto, a blog that bills itself as being devoted to nonpartisan Montana political commentary. The website, which apparently is run by at least four anonymous bloggers, has been very critical of both Knox and Safe Community, Safe Kids.
I was just tired of all the lies going around, Higgins said, in explaining why he released the information. Enough is enough.
Besides having run for City Council, Higgins served on the medical marijuana committee created by the council in 2009 to propose local regulations for the medical marijuana industry.
After looking at Zabawas property on Daniels Street, Higgins ended up leasing a building at 116 N. 11th St. and opening his business last April. It operates under the name Montannabis as well as Billings Medical Marijuana.
Higgins said he is a caregiver for between 200 and 300 medical marijuana patients and has about 300 plants growing in his 4,500-square-foot building, tended by four employees. He boasted that Montannabis currently offers 70 different strains of medical marijuana, more than any other provider in the state.
Higgins said he and Knox were good friends who went hunting together. He said Knox admitted having smoked and sold marijuana when he lived in California.
Knox said he has never tried to hide the fact that he experimented with alcohol and a variety of drugs in his youth, but he said he stopped using drugs when his daughter was born. He also said marijuana ruined the life of his brother, who has used it steadily since he started smoking pot in the fifth grade.
Asked if he, Knox, ever sold marijuana, Knox said, No, not that I can recall.
Knox was not happy when Higgins posted a private email on the Montanafesto blog. He said the email had a liability disclaimer attached to it, stating that the communication may contained privileged and/or confidential information.
After Knox saw the posting on Montanafesto, he sent Higgins another email pointing out the liability disclaimer and adding, My lawyer will be contacting you to resolve this matter.
Zabawa said that when he was talking with Higgins about leasing his warehouse in the fall of 2009, that was the very beginning of my learning process.
He said he, like many other Montanans, initially thought medical marijuana was a reasonable option for people with severe medical problems, like late-stage cancer or HIV-AIDS.
But the explosion of the industry has dramatically increased the availability of marijuana, he said, making it far easier to obtain, particularly among young people. Also influencing his views, he said, was the death of his brother-in-law of lung cancer, after smoking pot for 35 years, and his own childs abuse of marijuana. Zabawa said his child is now off the drug, healthy and happy.
And though Zabawa favors repeal of the medical marijuana law, he said he also supports decriminalizing the possession of less than an ounce of marijuana by people with narrowly defined, serious medical conditions.
It would be illegal to grow and sell marijuana, Zabawa said, but not to possess it for truly deserving people. How would they obtain their marijuana?
I would bet there would be some good people out there willing to meet their needs, he said.
Contact Ed Kemmick at [email protected] or 657-1293.


----------



## gumball (Mar 21, 2011)

Well if it aint the pot calling the kettle black  nice article


----------



## SensiStan (Mar 22, 2011)

I love stoners, we're all frustrated with how easy the world could be. I hope you've heard of The Zeitgeist Movement Daniels, if not it might be something to look at  your plants are looking gd as always mate im dying to get things going here aswell, until then im just ogling everyone elses grows


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 22, 2011)

OK guys, I got the 1 gallon pots ready for up-canning tomorrow. I'm gonna top them for 4 Colas. 
I'm gonna clone the top of #2. It's the Indica pheno. of the two. I'll ditch the Sativa pheno.'s potential clone. #2 stretched from the soil level to the cotyledons so I'll bury it deeper than #1. I also got the peat pot ready for the cloning in a few days.
#1 has some growth under it's cotyledon. It got some wind while I adjusted a new fan, so it's leaning a bit. It has a sprout, but it must be from the alfalfa hay. 
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 23, 2011)

I got them up-canned into the 1 gal. pots. That bottom of 1 has the lower growth still coming along. 2 is buried deeper in the air pot. I'll top and feed soon.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Mar 23, 2011)

How did the roots look? I bet they were filling those little pots up good


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 23, 2011)

They looked good. Could have been fuller as always.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 25, 2011)

I saw a quote in my book for class today I wanted to share.
Old Roman quote is the best manure is the footprint of the master.
So I guess UB and RiddleMe are Roman.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 25, 2011)

I topped my Tangerine Dream today. I did #1 above the 3rd node, & #2 above the 2nd. I got a spicy, skunk scent from #1 when I went to toss it's top. #1 is going to have a branch from under it's cotyledon. I got the top of #2 cloned so it's TD #2-A. I think I'm gonna give them some Fish Poop next.





Daniels


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 25, 2011)

nice plants daniels...sns


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 25, 2011)

*Damn , got your hands on some TD ? Awesome It just sounds yummy ! Funny too I'm just at my 6th node on Plush Berry and am doing the same exact thing tomorrow . So I have Plush Berry and Cheese Quake on the same schedule as you . How many weeks from topping are you gonna veg?*


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 25, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> *Damn , got your hands on some TD ? Awesome It just sounds yummy ! Funny too I'm just at my 6th node on Plush Berry and am doing the same exact thing tomorrow . So I have Plush Berry and Cheese Quake on the same schedule as you . How many weeks from topping are you gonna veg?*


I'm gonna flip them in 15 days. I'm in the Club Speedy Growers Cup, where 14 of us started the same day, and will flower same. Plush Berry sound good. Which breeder is that?

Here's SS #1 & #4. I sure hope they finish soon. I need the space. I keep expecting #4 to be bent over bad when I check them. It is fox-tailing like I have never seen. I think it's fox-tails are getting their own fox-tails.









#1 has a crazy Cola.





The clone SS #2-B I took from 2-A is dampening off and I think it will show it's ready to up-can into a 4" sq. pot soon. I may go into a 1 gallon instead.
Daniels


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 25, 2011)

*Cool and yeah hate it when plants get backed up , Plush is TGA .*


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 25, 2011)

tank enterprises said:


> check out the LED's at aliengrow.com -- pretty sick


check out the jackass advertising in this forum --pretty sick


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 25, 2011)

tank enterprises said:


> check out the LED's at aliengrow.com -- pretty sick


What makes you think I want that when I use all CMH, jackass. LED's suck.
Daniels


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 25, 2011)

tank enterprises said:


> check out the LED's at aliengrow.com -- pretty sick


SPAMMER !


----------



## gumball (Mar 26, 2011)

Garden is looking very nice daniels. the TD looks real good too


----------



## crazytrain14 (Mar 26, 2011)

i really wanna see that td flower out. sounds awesome. lots of sativa in her


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 28, 2011)

So this compost tumbler was $100 not $180 so we got one. I have it set up to start using. I'll get an update for the insanity of my legislature next.
Daniels
http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11296452&search=compost%20tumbler&topnav=&Mo=0&cm_re=1_en-_-Top_Left_Nav-_-Top_search&#9001;=en-US&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&N=5000043&whse=BC&Dx=mode%20matchallpartial&Ntk=Text_Search&Dr=P_CatalogName:BC&Ne=4000000&D=compost%20tumbler&Ntt=compost%20tumbler&No=0&Nty=1&Ntx=mode%20matchallpartial


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 28, 2011)

*Senate panel passes medical marijuana overhaul that repeals current law*

   Dylan Brown Independent Record Bill Gallagher, representing the Public Service Commission, speaks second in a line full of opponents Friday during a public hearing on SB423, which is a bill that will generally revise current medical marijuana law. 





Loading 




 


The Senate Judiciary Committee on Friday approved a bill that will repeal Montanas current medical marijuana law and replace it with a much stricter regulatory system designed to drastically reduce the number of cardholders and squeeze the profits out of the industry.
Senate Bill 423, by Sen. Jeff Essmann, R-Billings, cleared the committee by a 10-2 vote after some major amendments, including the repeal language, and will be heard by the full Senate on Monday. The current law would be repealed July 1, with the bill setting up a transition schedule.
The 49-page bill, written in less than a week by a three-member subcommittee, is on the legislative fast track, at least in the Senate. It received mixed reviews in a hearing earlier Friday.
Sen. Greg Hinkle, R-Thompson Falls, who voted against the bill, said, I think weve gone way too fast on this thing.
Also opposing the bill was Sen. Larry Jent, D-Bozeman, who favors a repeal.
But Sen. Anders Blewett, D-Great Falls, said, I think this bill moves us in the right direction. The number of cardholders is going to diminish dramatically. We need to do something about medical marijuana. The people of Montana want us to regulate it.
He said he fears if this bill fails to pass, voters will repeal the 2004 voter-passed law, depriving those people who need medical marijuana of access to the product.
Critics say the industry has reeled out of control since the fall of 2009, with thousands of people, including many in their 20s, and needs to be reined in.
Defenders of the law have criticized lawmakers for repealing a law that 62 percent of the voters passed in 2004. Some people have testified that medical marijuana has helped treat a variety of maladies far better than narcotics prescribed by doctors and without the side effects.
From the start of the subcommittee work, Essmann made it clear his goal is to reduce the number of people with cards authorizing them to use medical marijuana from the current 28,300 people to no more than 2,000 by making it harder for people to get cards for severe and chronic pain. Some legislators believe that is where the current law is being abused the most.
To obtain a card for severe and chronic pain, patients would be required to have an established professional relationship with a primary care physician that includes at least four visits in six months. A doctor who is a pain management specialist would have to review the patients records and concur.
It would ban storefront medical marijuana dispensaries and any forms of advertising or promotions for the product. It also seeks to squeeze any profits out of the system by requiring those growing the marijuana to sell it for what amounts to a cost basis or nonprofit basis only.
People authorized could grow their own restricted supply of marijuana or use a volunteer assistant. For those living in apartments, nursing homes or hospices who are forbidden to grow their own medical pot, they could obtain it from a nonprofit grower and have it delivered by a licensed courier, who would have to notify law enforcement officials prior to making deliveries.
It would make the Montana Public Service Commission the licensing agency under HB423.
However, PSC Chairman Bill Gallagher, R-Helena, testified earlier in the day that the commission, which regulates utilities and transportation companies, voted 5-0 to oppose being assigned as the licensing and regulatory agency for medical marijuana. The PSC already has a full plate of important utility cases, he said.
This is not a job anyone wants to take on, Essmann said.
If HB423 passes the Senate, it could face a serious challenge in the House, where Speaker Mike Milburn, R-Cascade, favors repeal, not regulation.
At the hearing earlier in the day, Essmann told the committee, The overarching goal of this bill is to repeal a system that is obviously broken, cleanse the system out and then restore the laws of the state of Montana in a fashion that will recognize the intent of Montana voters in 2004, while removing the air of legitimacy that the dispensaries intended to invoke.
His bill would excise the term medical marijuana from state laws and replace it with therapeutic marijuana.
At the hearing, representatives of Attorney General Steve Bullock and associations representing county attorneys, sheriffs, police chiefs, Mothers Against Drunk Drivers, physicians and businesses generally endorsed the bill, or in some cases wanted some changes.
Among the qualified supporters was Tom Daubert, an author of the 2004 initiative, who called it flawed and hastily written but added, If it will allow just a handful of patients to live better than otherwise, it will have my support.
Opponents included representatives of Safe Community, Safe Kids, a statewide group based in Billings that favors repealing the law altogether.
We cannot support a middle ground, said the groups Susan Smith of Billings. We are for repeal.
Other opponents included medical marijuana patients like Barb Trego.
Im afraid this bill would cause the black market to flourish, she said. It would double the price and bring organized crime back in.
She added that this bill is nothing but 50 pages of wasted ink and wasted paper.
In other news Friday, the House Human Services Committee tabled House Bill 429, by Rep. Tom Berry, R-Roundup. At one time, it was thought to be a major tool for the Legislature to use to crack down on medical marijuana.


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 28, 2011)

Meanwhile, the Senate this coming week will debate (and most likely will pass) SB 423, a bill designed *no*t to make the law work well for patients and law enforcement while also eliminating opportunities for abuse of the law but rather to shrink the program in arbitrary and capricious ways, to the detriment of many medically legitimate patients. The bill will make it much harder for many medically legitimate pain patients to obtain physician recommendations; will ban any person on probation from eligibility, without regard to urgent life/death circumstances some patients face; and  it appears to us  may make reliable access to good cannabis nearly impossible for a great many remaining patients (by bankrupting most existing caregivers, banning future profits, and creating a ridiculously cumbersome, almost Soviet-Russia-styled system for creating and distributing medicinal supply for patients). 

 The most glaring example of SB 423s non-functionality is that it would assign regulatory oversight responsibilities to the Public Service Commission (PSC), a state agency known for its slowness and poor functionality to begin with  and which opposed this aspect of the bill because its already over-burdened with major ongoing rate-making processes concerning electricity and other subjects. Those of us who have been involved with PSC workings in the past find it impossible to believe that the agency could ever fulfill the duties SB 423 assigns it in as timely a fashion as the bill attempts to require. And even if it could, we dont believe the system SB 423 creates will meet patient needs.
Patients & Families United

*How You Can Help  Contact Senators Today!*

 The full Senate may debate and vote on SB 423 as early as Monday afternoon (tomorrow), but certainly by Tuesday. Here is a link where you can write/send your personal email to all members of the Senate:

http://montanadrugpolicy.org/alert/34

 Suggested points to make:

 · Whether you support or oppose SB 423, say so  but please also ask them to *help improve* SB 423 so that it will help patients, _not_ hurt them, in the process of making the law work as needed for law enforcement and local governments.

 · *It is possible to fix Montanas law, to end all abuses, without arbitrary and capricious provisions that are not intended to help patients or to allow the system to actually work as voters intended.*

 · Rather than ensure medical legitimacy to *all* physician recommendations, SB 423 singles out pain patients and subjects them to an arbitrary and unprecedented procedure that doesnt fit well with current healthcare delivery and payment practices in Montana. *This grossly ignores the 2005 Montana Legislatures own action, in creating the Montana Pain Initiative, in which the Legislature itself recognized that Montana alone contains approximately 160,000 people who suffer genuine chronic pain problems!* (The 2005 resolution, SJR 28, acknowledged that the U.S. as a whole contains 50 million sufferers of chronic pain  which would estimate 160,000 such people in Montana. Interestingly, a March 4, 2011 special feature in Time Magazine pegs Montanas pain patient population at a whopping 270,000 people  26% of our population!)

 · SB 423 bans anyone on probation  regardless of medical need and necessity  from being a legal patient. *Probationers facing life/death situations should be allowed access to cannabis under close supervision, so long as they honor all probation requirements!*

 · *SB 423 seems to intend to make the entire program dysfunctional.* The Public Service Commission opposed the bill and is ill-equipped for the regulatory job the bill assigns  and it is _completely _unrealistic to expect the PSC to adopt new rules and be ready to begin licensing growers beginning July 1.

 · Banning profit-making by growers/processors/dispensers will eliminate all the beneficial effects of competition  such as steadily improved quality of products; experimentation and innovation in new infused product development; genetic experimentation to increase non-psychotropic cannabinoid content. *Only a highly regulated and monitored program that allows profit-making can ensure reliable patient access to medical-grade and ever-superior cannabis choices.*

 · As written, banning any profit, SB 423 would plunge many hundreds if not thousands of good, honorable Montanans into bankruptcy and unemployment, merely for having sought to fulfill Montanas current law in strictly legal ways. The negative impacts on Montanas already struggling economy are being ignored! (Whats more, they are wholly avoidable.)

 · Again, there are ways to fix our law, close loopholes and end abuses, provide for rigorous and effective regulation, oversight and control  without hurting patients and _all_ current caregivers. *SB 423 takes a broken law and breaks it again, more so, creating a host of negative consequences for our state and many thousands of people who dont deserve the pain it will cause.*


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 28, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> So this compost tumbler was $100 not $180 so we got one. I have it set up to start using. I'll get an update for the insanity of my legislature next.
> Daniels
> http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11296452&search=compost%20tumbler&topnav=&Mo=0&cm_re=1_en-_-Top_Left_Nav-_-Top_search&#12296;=en-US&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&N=5000043&whse=BC&Dx=mode%20matchallpartial&Ntk=Text_Search&Dr=P_CatalogName:BC&Ne=4000000&D=compost%20tumbler&Ntt=compost%20tumbler&No=0&Nty=1&Ntx=mode%20matchallpartial


I'm Jealous.sns


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 28, 2011)

Here are my letters to the entire House & Senate.

Dear Legislators,
I have some questions about SB 423 to regulate Cannabis.
What will this cost? Where is the Fiscal Note? How do the Health Insurance companies feel about this? How much is this going to cost Medicare/Medicaid in the first year? Is this any way to have fiscal discipline? If Medicaid will cost $80 million for the next two years, what will these tests add? What will happen to thousands of the newly un-employed? Will these business owners be able to afford mortgages? Where will the several million in grow equipment go? Can law enforcement afford to lose focus on the Meth. epidemic which is a true danger to our youth? 

My yearly MRI for my MS is $4,000. How can a chronic pain patient and their insurance pay for that just so they can avoid opiate based pills? What is the deductible for a CT scan? How about a specialist with expertise in the disease process that is causing the pain and an X-ray? What will the financial impact add to a patients health insurance?

This is restricting a doctors ability to practice medicine. Can you get a Dr. appointment every 45 days? Is this anyway to treat these 21,000 Montanans? Currently, only 353 physicians in Montana are associated with patients presently enrolled in Montanas medical marijuana program. How do they feel about this? If each can only have 25 patients, how will the medical community cope? The ability to prescribe dangerous narcotic pills isn't questioned. How can the ability to recommend a substance with no overdose be this curtailed? 2 ounces and 4 plants is unfair. How can the legislators determine what a patient needs? That is the job of the medical community. With my MS I go through well over that in three weeks. How can cities and counties regulate medical care?

When this bill was written was the Senate Joint Resolution 28 from 2005 Montana Pain Initiative's finding taken into account? Was the findings of the Montana Pain and Symptom Management Task Force (MPSMTF) also analyzed? The American Pain Foundation has 76 million Americans or 26% have chronic pain.
In 2007 there was a MONTANA PAIN AND SYMPTOM MANAGEMENT TASK FORCE. Was one of these experts called to give medical information? I see Senator Squires is on this list, so was she involved? I recognize many of those signatures from 2005.

Can the PSC handle this added bureaucracy? Who will handle the deliveries and transport? Will the elderly ignore the potential income loss for programs that help them come election time? Senator Lewis had a workable regulation for law enforcement and patients.
Can the Legislators answer any of these questions from the week this has been put together? 
If you can only answer one, above all who will end up paying for this? So many questions remain un-answered.


Dear Legislators,
When this bill was written was Senate Joint Resolution 28 2005 Montana Pain Initiative's finding taken into account? Was the findings of the Montana Pain and Symptom Management Task Force (MPSMTF) also analyzed? The American Pain Foundation has 76 million Americans or 26% have chronic pain.
Was one of these experts called to give medical information?
2007 MONTANA PAIN AND SYMPTOM MANAGEMENT TASK FORCE LIST 


Michael Bergkamp, ND Montana Association of Naturopathic Physicians Helena
Betty Beverly Montana Senior Citizens Association Helena
Starla Blank, PharmD Montana Board of Pharmacy Helena
Kathryn Borgenicht, MD Montana Medical Association and American Association of Hospice and Palliative Care Bozeman
Lee Ann Bradley, PharmD, BCPS Montana Pharmacy Association and University of Montana School of Pharmacy Missoula
Deanna Brame, MSN, RN, C, CHPN Bozeman Deaconess Hospital Palliative Care Consultants Bozeman
Jeannine Brant, RN, MS, AOCN St. Vincent Hospital Billings
Gayla Brown, BSN, RN, LNHA Mountain-Pacific Quality Health Foundation Helena
Roger Citron, R.Ph. Department of Public Health and Human ServicesHelena
Kristina Davis, RN American Cancer Society  Volunteer Great Falls
Becky Deschamps, R.Ph. Kalispell Regional Hospital Kalispell
Joan Eliel Montana Department of Justice Attorney Generals Office Office of Consumer Protection and Victim Services Helena
Jean Forseth, MN, RN, CHPN Big Sky Hospice Yellowstone City-County Health Department Billings
Scott Hansing, DC Montana Chiropractic Association Helena
Teresa Henry, MS, RN Montana Nurses Association Missoula
Jan Jahner St. Peters Hospital Helena
Linda Fike-Looser, PT, CLT-LANA, CES Montana Physical Therapy Association Hamilton
Mary McCue Montana Dental Association Helena
Sue Miller, RN, BSN Department of Public Health and Human ServicesHelena
Liz Rantz, MD State Department of Corrections Missoula
Randale Sechrest, MD Montana Spine and Pain Center Missoula
Robert Shepard, MD New West Clancy
Carolyn Squires Montana State Senate Missoula
Dwight Thompson, PA Montana Board of Medical Examiners Harlowton
Linda Torma, MSN, APRN, BC Montana State University-College of Nursing Carroll College Parish Nurse Center Missoula
Deric Weiss, MD, FACP Hospital Palliative Care Programs Billings
Staff Kristin Nei American Cancer Society Montana Government Relations Missoula
Connie Sage Missoula
 I see Senator Squires is on this list so was she involved? So many questions remain un-answered.

So I'm fighting all I can. I don't want to lose 26,000 fellow warriors in this battle. They are getting an earful from me to be sure. I haven't even went into the Americans with Disabilities Act yet. They are a very powerful group.
Feel free to make up an address for Billings MT 59105 and leave comments to http://montanadrugpolicy.org/alert/34
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 28, 2011)

Here they are 3 days after topping. That small branch on #1 is holding strong. They got the Fish Poop Fri. a weak dose, and today they got 1/4 tsp. Jack's/2 quarts.
The clone is looking good for 3 days too.
Daniels





View attachment 1520787View attachment 1520789


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 28, 2011)

Sup Daniels, how many nodes down do you go from the top, 4? Just curious cause I was thinking about trying it out. Does the plant need to have at least 6-8 nodes total before doing it? Your plants look great and as always clones are perfect.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 29, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Sup Daniels, how many nodes down do you go from the top, 4? Just curious cause I was thinking about trying it out. Does the plant need to have at least 6-8 nodes total before doing it? Your plants look great and as always clones are perfect.
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Here's UB's guide on topping. You count from the soil up to pick the nodes to leave. So 2nd node up. I've seen UB mentions it can be done earlier, but he doesn't recommend it. They need a root system in place. I love UB's technique.
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get-180.html#post5519184
Daniels


----------



## Illumination (Mar 29, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> Here's UB's guide on topping. You count from the soil up to pick the nodes to leave. So 2nd node up. I've seen UB mentions it can be done earlier, but he doesn't recommend it. They need a root system in place. I love UB's technique.
> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get-180.html#post5519184
> Daniels


So hey bro, what inspired the TD grow? They look good btw....was just reading bout the states troubles in MT on 420 mag and that's why I asked....lemme know what I could do to help...our threat is over this year....

Namaste'


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 29, 2011)

Illumination said:


> So hey bro, what inspired the TD grow? They look good btw....was just reading bout the states troubles in MT on 420 mag and that's why I asked....lemme know what I could do to help...our threat is over this year....
> 
> Namaste'


I did the TD for a Growers Cup on Club Speedy. 2 seeds planted same day, and all go to 12/12 in 11 days. Any lights, any nutes, any medium.
I left the website and info for letters and rough points to make if anyone want to help. Just be polite, please. I'll tell them to fuck themselves if they repeal, or this joke of regulation. I'll even join the Republican Party just to vote against them running again in my district.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 30, 2011)

SS #4 my Retarded Pig comes down in the morning. She got big and is fucked up looking. To me, pretty much comical.








So expect some good pics tomorrow. I confirmed some nanners so she's done.





Daniels


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 30, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> SS #4 my Retarded Pig comes down in the morning. She got big and is fucked up looking. To me, pretty much comical.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait...sns


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 30, 2011)

*Senate to focus on repeal of medical pot law after reform stalls*

 By CHARLES S. JOHNSON Missoulian State Bureau | Posted: Wednesday, March 30, 2011 10:15 pm | 
HELENA - A bill to repeal and tighten restrictions on the state's medical marijuana law stalled in the Senate Wednesday night on procedural grounds, so the chamber will now turn to Plan B: an outright repeal of the law that legalized the substance.
It was a moment of high drama in the Senate, amid reports of deal-making overtures by Democrats that Republican leaders rebuffed and lost the last-remaining major bill to tighten restrictions on medical marijuana use in Montana.
It also sets up the possibility that the Legislature either will repeal the medical marijuana law, or come up with nothing, with only three weeks left in the session. And a repeal bill might draw a veto from Gov. Brian Schweitzer, who has said the law should be fixed, not overturned.
Senate Bill 423, the medical marijuana repeal and major overhaul bill by Senate Majority Leader Jeff Essmann, R-Billings, coasted through the Senate 37-13 after a lengthy debate. The bill was drafted by a subcommittee last week.
But it later hit a brick wall. The Senate twice failed to muster the necessary two-thirds majority - 34 votes in the 50-member Senate - to suspend the rules to allow SB423 to be voted on twice in the same day in order for it to meet a key deadline Wednesday to send the bill to the House.
Although Republicans control the Senate 28-22, they weren't able to attract enough Democratic support on the two votes to suspend the rules for SB423.
The first vote to suspend rules failed, 31-19, and a second attempt fell short 32-18.
"Obviously, I'm disappointed we didn't get the vote to suspend the rules today," Essmann said later.
He criticized the "slow action" by Democratic Gov. Brian Schweitzer's budget office in taking the full six days allowed by the rules to prepare a fiscal note outlining the financial impact on SB423. The Senate didn't receive the fiscal note until Wednesday morning. Had the fiscal note been in the Senate's hands on Tuesday, Essmann said, the Senate could have taken the separate votes on SB423 on Tuesday and Wednesday without having to suspend the rules.
Essmann said his bill is not dead yet. The Senate still will take up SB423 again Thursday. However, if it passes, it would take a two-thirds majority vote by the 100-member House to suspend its rules and accept the late bill. If that fails, the bill is dead.
***
After the first rules suspension motion on SB423 failed, Sen. John Brenden, R-Scobey, immediately and successfully blasted the outright repeal bill out of committee to be debated by the Senate Thursday. That bill is HB161, by Speaker Mike Milburn, R-Cascade, which had been deadlocked in the Senate Judiciary Committee on a 6-6 vote after passing the House earlier.
Democrats tried but failed to swing a deal to give Republicans enough support for the rule suspension vote in exchange for Republicans providing enough votes to pass a separate $97.8 million bonding bill for state university buildings and a new Historical Society museum. The bonding bill also takes a two-thirds majority.
At a Democratic caucus Wednesday morning, several Democratic senators, including Sens. Steve Gallus, of Helena, and Jim Keane, of Butte, both suggested that Democrats ought to get something in return - like Republican support for the bonding bill - in exchange for some Democratic votes to suspend the rules to take a second vote on SB423.
"I'm trying to get a deal," said Senate Minority Leader Carol Williams, D-Missoula, at the morning caucus. She said she had been talking to Republican leaders.
Later in the day, Democrats came up empty-handed in their attempted negotiations with Republicans.
Rumors of the deal-making caused Senate President Jim Peterson, R-Buffalo, to issue a news release criticizing Democratic efforts.
"I was disappointed to hear that Democrats are willing to use legislation to responsibly regulate therapeutic marijuana as a political bargaining chip for completely unrelated policies," Peterson said, adding: "Trading votes on an issue like this is like trading votes on abolishing the death penalty; it should never happen."
Williams later suggested that Democrats blocked the Republican efforts because they were unhappy that GOP senators recently defeated numerous Democratic efforts to amend House Bill 2, the major budget bill, to add more money for education and human services.
"I think the marijuana bill was an important one, but so was House Bill 2," she said.
Williams said the Democratic offer was that Republicans support all the Democratic amendments to Essmann's bill, which they believed would improve the bill. Most Democratic amendments failed.
"Basically, what I'm going to say is I'm not going to be held hostage by the far right," she said. "They can either work with us, or they're going to learn just because they have the majority, they can't always get their way."
Other Democratic senators, however, said Democrats offered votes to support the rules suspension vote on SB423, in exchange for Republican support for the bonding bill. Republicans, however, refused to agree.
Essmann's bill sought to make it much harder for people, particularly those claiming severe and chronic pain, to obtain cards authorizing them to obtain medical marijuana. His stated goal is to reduce the state's 28,300 cardholders to less than 2,000.


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 30, 2011)

I spent the day calling, e-mailing & watching that train-wreck. Then I got this e-mail.

From: *John Masterson (Montana NORML)* <[email protected]>
Date: Wed, Mar 30, 2011 at 8:30 PM
Subject: [Mtnorml-list] URGENT - medical marijuana repeal resurrected - act NOW
To: [email protected]


Friends,

Please forward this urgent action alert.

In a surprise legislative maneuver, HB 161, the medical marijuana
*repeal* bill, was resurrected, and will be voted on by the Senate
tomorrow, Thursday, March 31st, 2011.

To send a message to all Montana's Senators, please visit and give your
opinion:

http://www.montanadrugpolicy.org/alert/35

In order to prevent this repeal bill from passing, we need a few more NO
votes, especially from Republicans.

Please tell your friends, now.
John

So if anyone wants to help.
Any address in MT will work. All cities have a Main Street. Some Zips are 59105, 59101, 59102, 59911 or 59922.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Mar 31, 2011)

I did my part. It is sad that they are all to ignorant to see that if medical cannabis is repealed, the outcome, while still unknown fully, will definitely be worse for both sides of the cause than before the law was repealed. 

Cant wait to see the effing retard  My SS has been outside a week revegging. It got down to 30's Tuesday night. I bet she gets a touch retarded after that.


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 31, 2011)

gumball said:


> Cant wait to see the effing retard  My SS has been outside a week revegging. It got down to 30's Tuesday night. I bet she gets a touch retarded after that.


Here's a teaser pic of the tent this morning when I started. All the pics are coming when I crop all them.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats a huge main cola, the size of a 2 liter almost it looks to me like


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 31, 2011)

OK, I harvested her. If only the Main Cola was as dense as SS #2's was. It is big, & may have filled in some, but those lower nanner on the Mid buds said she was done. I don't want to get seeds from the other 2 midway into flowering. The lower buds were hanging way over, and some bent where the wire held them up. Just popcorn buds for dust & oil later.
I got the pics to end it with a popcan and a ruler.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 31, 2011)

I made it rain on SS #4-A with 3 gal. and fed her 1/2 tsp. Jacks /1 quart to finish. She's shaping up just like her Mom. I used wires to hold the branched tighter this time early, instead of waiting till it's too late.
I also made it rain on the Royal Kush with 2 gal. and finished her with same dose of nutes.
SS #1 also got a rain with 2 gal. same to finish. She should be done well before the TD go in here.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 31, 2011)

They are just embarrassing.
Daniels

*'DUI laws are bad for business': Republican representative (and bar owner) DEFENDS drink driving 
*


By Fiona Roberts

It could best be described as a conflict of interest.

A Republican representative - and bar owner - raised eyebrows in Montana yesterday when he defended drink driving in a passionate speech to the House.
Alan Hale, a Tea Party supporter, said strict DUI legislation is 'destroying' small businesses in a state where lawmakers have made it their mission to cut high drink-driving rates.

[video=youtube;vl_QNa-bCKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vl_QNa-bCKc[/video]

Passionate speech: Representative Alan Hale told the Montana House strict drink driving laws were 'destroying' small businesses

The 57-year-old was one of only 12 representatives to vote against a new drink driving bill, which allows the courts to take into account DUI offences from up to 10 years ago.
In his speech, which was quickly circulated on YouTube by Montana Democrats, he said:'These DUI laws are not doing our small businesses in our state any good at all. 


'They are destroying them. They are destroying a way of life that has been in Montana for years and years.'

Controversial views: Mr Hale is a former logger and miner who was elected to the House in November

Mr Hale, a former logger, miner and truck drive, has a vested interest in those small businesses - he and his wife own the Silver Saddle Bar and Cafe in Basin, Montana.
He said: 'These taverns and bars in these smaller communities connect people together. They are the centre of the communities. 

'I'll guarantee you there's only two ways to get there: either you hitchhike, or you drive, and I promise you they're not going to hitchhike.'
The house has passed a slew of anti-DUI bills this year as it attempts to crack down on Montana's high drunk-driving rates.
And the state made headlines in January with an anti-drink driving advert called 'sober friend', which showed a man avoiding DUI by leaving a bar on a horse.
After some confusion, state lawmakers confirmed it is not illegal to ride a horse while drunk.

It's not the first time Mr Hale, who is serving his first term as a representative, has spoken out against drink driving laws. 
In the run-up to the November elections he told local newspaper the Helena Independent he believed some DUI penalties were too harsh.

He said: 'They arrest people day in and day out, and it hasnt done any good, but it has ruined a lot of young peoples lives. 

'If you get a DUI you cant get a CDL (commercial drivers license) and youre left out in the cold.
'Im not sure what needs to be done, but we need to look at a whole lot of alternatives to try to straighten it out.'
Mr Hale, who has five children and 12 grandchildren, appeared at a Tea Party rally earlier this month where supporters were encouraged to bring their guns to focus attention on the right to bear arms.
He described them as his 'family', and said: 'I would like to see this crowd a whole lot larger.
'I hope I can continue to do the right things and vote the way I should.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1372020/Republican-representative-bar-owner-DEFENDS-drink-driving.html#ixzz1IFC5gkVk


----------



## gumball (Apr 1, 2011)

Daniels, I think you should run next election, there are some morons up there 

Plants look great, a little retarded, but great! That's one massive cola, and its said size don't matter...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 1, 2011)

Man that one top is wild looking looking good


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 1, 2011)

Daniels, Pic#3 is such a beautiful picture! Those pistils are huge and thick looking. Love the frost brewing all over. Very nice plant bro!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 2, 2011)

I got new fan to exchange the old one. It just wasn't powerful enough. This one is way better. $128 at my local shop.
Daniels
http://www.greners.com/sunleaves-windtunnel-4-inch.html?___store=english#


----------



## smoke n strum (Apr 2, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> I got new fan to exchange the old one. It just wasn't powerful enough. This one is way better. $128 at my local shop.
> Daniels
> http://www.greners.com/sunleaves-windtunnel-4-inch.html?___store=english#


Cool, Do you know if those are quieter than the metal ones?sns


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 2, 2011)

smoke n strum said:


> Cool, Do you know if those are quieter than the metal ones?sns


I haven't been around the other ones much, but it's real quiet.

I got my soil analysis back from the TX A&M. The N was lower than the last mix, but it had the same Blood Meal. Only thing I can think is I added roughly the same slow release humic acid/mix. I added the alfalfa hay too. So maybe in the two weeks before I sent it off, it used some as it got to work. But maybe it needed a more thorough mixing, yet I mixed it a bunch. I think I'm good for Ca. It's a higher pH this time and conductivity is Slight instead of Moderate.
One thing I'm not sure about is this. I said Garden for crop grown instead of Tomatoes. The CL is different. Like pH is .3 higher & P is 50 higher. Think if I put Cannabis they would put it's CL? Any comments or questions welcome.
Daniels


Here's the last mix so you can see the difference.


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's my TD today. They are close to needing watered. Today I noticed that another stem is gonna come out under the other cotyledon. Having two stems from under cotyledons seems rare, to me any way. The branching from the sativa pheno is unlike any others I've grown. That Indica pheno does have some of the same trait. It's spreading out wider not taller.
I realized my pic from the clone was wrong last time. That was a SS. Here it is now.
Daniels


----------



## smoke n strum (Apr 2, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> Having two stems from under cotyledons seems rare, to me any way.


I think that's pretty unusual too Daniels. Nice looking plant though. Tell meabout those pots you use. sns


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 2, 2011)

Daniels 4 nodes down from the top and snip?


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 2, 2011)

smoke n strum said:


> I think that's pretty unusual too Daniels. Nice looking plant though. Tell me about those pots you use. sns


I tried it as an experiment. They are called Air Pots. I saw them from other growers. You can buy some different types. It point is when the tips of the roots hit the edges, they die. Then they branch out to keep doing it. Bigger root mass = happier plant. I made one for a 4 gal. pot for the next Diesel X to go into the Fridge. *Two Queens Stuffed in a Fridge Completed
Though I may just make a new thread for it.
UB talks about it I think in this thread about it done with different pots. 
**Spin-Out for chemical root pruning*

* He just posted a link for them on one of his threads. Maybe **Uncle Ben's gardening tweeks and pointers*

*Lumi posted a link for them too somewhere.
Those smart pots, the soft ones are kinda same principle.
Daniels
*


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 2, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Daniels 4 nodes down from the top and snip?


No, always count from the bottom soil level, up. It's about the stems from each node you want to keep. The extra growth is so the root system is stronger when you top them. You could do it earlier but UB has explained why in his thread. .
*Uncle Ben's Topping Technique to get 2 or 4 MAIN colas*

Just don't ask what a true leaf is. 
Daniels


----------



## smoke n strum (Apr 3, 2011)

I was saying in one of posts not long ago that I didn't like the footprint of my smart pots, but I have to say, you can't argue with the results they are giving me. They work, there is no doubt(so far). I am trying to keep an open mind. I looked for the spinout, and you can't find it anywhere. At least not in consumer sized packages. There is a place where you can buy pots in all sizes that are already treated with spinout here. http://horticulturespecialties.com/index.php?cPath=30

What material are your inner pots made out of, and how do you keep the sides from touching so there is air in between the two pot surfaces?

I also found a place that has some pots called root pots, that are cheaper and available in different dimensions than smart pots too. I might try these next time, http://tgchydro.com/hydroponics/products-page/hydroponics/pots-containers/pots-containers-roots-organics/root-pot/ just because the dimensions look like they are taller and not as fat. They probably aren't as good quality material as smart pots, but if I order them, I will let you know how they are. 
I built some new soil yesterday. I'll put an update in my journal. great looking plants daniels. sns


----------



## gumball (Apr 3, 2011)

The girls are looking great daniels  Been busty lately and need to update my thread, bout harvest time again


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 3, 2011)

Here's the two Super Skunks I've had at 13/11 to see if they would flower fully. Looks like the #2 pheno will do it fine.




The #3 pheno, not so much.




Compared to the #1 which is like the #3. It isn't getting a good top yet like #1 has.
Tomorrow they will go to 12:30/11:30 to finish. They got a Jack's 20-20-20 at 1/2 tsp./2 quarts. I noticed a couple lower fan leaves are getting pale.
Today I got the 1 gal pot ready for up-canning the SS clone #2-B.
I also got 2 4" pots filled 2/3 with soil for a couple new seeds. I'll start some soon and a new thread for them. I know I'll start 2 Dark Star in a couple weeks to add to those 2.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 3, 2011)

I think the Tangerine Dream clone is starting to root. The leaves got pale so I think it's sucking that source of N. I'll dampen it off over the next couple days.
Daniels


----------



## smoke n strum (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice color on those plants Daniels. sns


----------



## gumball (Apr 4, 2011)

great update, glad your clone made it, nice to try and keep a lot of these different strains going.


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 4, 2011)

Trying to stay perpetual so, I just put two beans into some soil. Dark Star x Purple Rain. Dark Star is Mostly Indica * Purple Kush x Mazar I-Sharif and Purple Rain is 75% Sativa 25% Indica. I'm hoping to get the thick crystals from the Hash Plant influence (PR) and some purple of the Durban Poison (PR) and the Purple Kush (DS). I may refer to it as Dark Rain, even though it's an f-1 not a strain.
Daniels


----------



## kingofqueen (Apr 5, 2011)

Glad your clones are rooting man ! Mine are taking too but the top of plant sure does seem harder to root . The other clones I took are already yellowing and the clones from plant tops are taking longer. You going to throw yours in flower to determine sex?


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 5, 2011)

No, I know the SS is a female, and the TD is from Barneys Farm, so a fem seed. They only do feminized seeds. The TD go to flowering in 5 days.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds like an awesome strain to grow out, can't wait for some bud porn


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 5, 2011)

On TD #1, the Sativa pheno. So since I topped above the 3rd node, I had the lowest two tips in the shade under the top tips. So I used 4 thin metal rods to move the top branches to one side and the bottom ones to the other side. 
One of the middle branches has a co-dominant stem. 
This one has that branch from under the cotyledon trying to poke it's head out.

TD #2, the Indica pheno is doing good too. One of the branches isn't quite as tall as it's opposing branch.

I had planned to add these into the tent, but the Super Skunk #1, my 'Downs' Skunk isn't gonna be done in time. Now I think I'm gonna but the SS #3-A from the FrigiDare into the spot for one into the tent. Then put these 2 TD into there for 2 or 3 weeks until the SS #1 is done. By that time I think my Royal Kush from the tent will be harvested too.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Apr 6, 2011)

They look great  So when do you have to flower?


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 6, 2011)

gumball said:


> They look great  So when do you have to flower?


Good question gumball, I wanted to know the same thing too. Topping is insane and growing beautiful!


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 7, 2011)

Saturday night they start 12/12.
Daniels

Here's how my Legislators did today.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5qjOqYRFdk[video=youtube;J5qjOqYRFdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5qjOqYRFdk[/video]
Reminds me of this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Q-6H4xOUrs[video=youtube;_Q-6H4xOUrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Q-6H4xOUrs[/video]


----------



## Boonierat (Apr 7, 2011)

"It's a kind of poison. It's kinda like taking arsenic with valium in it. You're going to feel good until it kills you. That's the truth."

Are you fucking serious? Does nobody call for proof or citations in these meetings or are representatives allowed to say whatever they wish?


----------



## gumball (Apr 7, 2011)

It really sucks, we are born into slavery. We are not asked if we agree, or given the opportunity to not be part of our government, yet forced to live under it's rule for 18 years, then not left with many options other than find a place in the middle of F'ing no where and become a hermit...


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 7, 2011)

Boonierat said:


> "It's a kind of poison. It's kinda like taking arsenic with valium in it. You're going to feel good until it kills you. That's the truth."
> 
> Are you fucking serious? Does nobody call for proof or citations in these meetings or are representatives allowed to say whatever they wish?


We are working on the Recall of a bunch of them. But yep, they can lie all they want. He's a former FBI, so a jack ass.



gumball said:


> It really sucks, we are born into slavery. We are not asked if we agree, or given the opportunity to not be part of our government, yet forced to live under it's rule for 18 years, then not left with many options other than find a place in the middle of F'ing no where and become a hermit...


All I want from life is to be a hermit.
Daniels


----------



## smoke n strum (Apr 7, 2011)

If that moron only knew how stupid he sounds to 50% of the population that have actually tried marijuana at some point in their lives. The other 50% know nothing about marijuana, have never tried it, and have been brainwashed by the politicians that need an issue to beat their drums about so that they will look like heroes in the eyes of those who they have kept in the dark about the truth about marijuana. After watching this video, I realized that both sides of this issue are being argued by people who don't know anything about pot. How the fuck are we ever going to win this battle when nobody who knows anything about weed is in the argument? The reason they have to stay out of it is the same old shit. That is, the fact remains that the most dangerous thing about smoking pot for a responsible consenting adult, is that you can go to jail for doing it.
sns


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 7, 2011)

Still trying to get a youtube vid to post right.
This our Rep. Milburn
[video=youtube;lZQ4yQDIf5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZQ4yQDIf5k[/video]


----------



## Boonierat (Apr 7, 2011)

I wanna be like that Italian guy in Strain Hunters: India who moved to the top of a mountain to get away from the world. I'm thinking east TN...


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 7, 2011)

Can hypocrisy know no end?
Daniels
*Medical Marijuana to be Grown in White House Garden this Year*

Posted on February 05, 2011. Tags: gardening, marijuana, medical marijuana, obama, pot, white house
Posted by P. Beckert

*WASHINGTON, D.C.*  It is the first week of February, and for Michelle Obama, this means it is time to start planning the White House organic garden. While the garden will again contain a variety of fruits and vegetables as well as a few ornamental flowers, a new addition is sure to create the most controversy ever.
*(Read more about the Medical Marijuana debate here.)*
The White House organic garden will include several varieties of medical marijuana. The District of Columbia, like many states, has enacted medical marijuana laws allowing the cultivation of marijuana for medical purposes. A special gardener with a marijuana growing license has been appointed to oversee this particular plot of the garden. 
Tommy Chong, no relation to Tommy Chong of Cheech and Chong fame, is a Japanese gardener who is well versed in the various types of cannabis and their medicinal properties. Marijuana will comprise only a small part of the medicinal herb portion of the White House garden this year, which will also include various sage plants, lemon verbena, St. Johnswort, Valerian, Feverfew, Eyebright, and others.
A spokesperson for the garden project claims that this will be a first for the White House. Marijuana has gotten a bad rap for decades, said Mary Bridges, no relation to Jeff Bridges, notorious for his vocal backing of the legalization of marijuana. Cultivating medical marijuana in the White House garden will send a clear message to America that this administration will do whatever it takes, including growing Maui Waui, (a particularly potent Hawaiian variety of the plant) to assure better health for our citizens.
Asked if this means that the medical marijuana grown in the White House garden will be distributed and sold to local dispensaries in the area, Ms. Bridges replied Oh heavens no. While growing medical marijuana is allowed, we have not yet approved the opening of any dispensaries in our area. 
Anticipating the next question, Ms. Bridges explained No, the Obamas are in excellent health and will not be using the marijuana themselves for any health issues.


----------



## Boonierat (Apr 7, 2011)

All I could do was laugh... Mind = blown. Maybe the DEA will raid the White House. ROFL!


----------



## gumball (Apr 7, 2011)

i am flabergasted, downright F'ing disturbed. I bet the bitch is a fucking patient too. Well I hope they dont get mold and she smoke it... 

FuckingA!


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 7, 2011)

This is Irvin Rosenfeld the Federal patient I was on a panel with.
Daniels
[video=youtube;k2uqgEnVKqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2uqgEnVKqk[/video]


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 8, 2011)

I'll upload some pics in a bit but here's that asshole lying for the repeal, now it's going to the governor. I think he will Veto it.
[video=youtube;P1P4g6XPOIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1P4g6XPOIQ[/video]
This guy is a tool. Shedding crocodile tears, while I laughed in the other room.
[video=youtube;gNXBNl0v9h4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNXBNl0v9h4[/video].


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's SS #1 my 'Downs' Skunk. She got a nute burn, under watered, & a 'sun burn'. In other words, neglected as I had other stuff to do. I'm thinking a good week to go still. Maybe around next Tue. to Thur. I'll start drowning her.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 8, 2011)

I got some shots of the Royal Kush. About 6 1/2 weeks into flowering, so ready soon after the SS #1, Corkey the Downs 'tard'. 
The SS #4-A is shaping up like the mother. Which I started trimming today. Fluffy, fox-tailed bitch. Got a bunch to do tomorrow.
Daniels





View attachment 1540874


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 9, 2011)

LMFAO Downs SS#1...Daniels you might want to put a helmet on SS#1 just in case....LOL Hopefully it will start drooling THC all over the place. You know whats really funny is that maybe it will be the best smoke you ever had. RK looks nice, good work!

Peace

BKB


----------



## gumball (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, that is one goofy headed crash test bud, but its huge too!!!


----------



## Boonierat (Apr 9, 2011)

I can't hardly listen to that toolbag Howard anymore. He incites a rage in me. Just outright blatant idiocy.

lol at the Corky downs SS!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful setup. You're quite the handyman.
On a sour note I'm sorry about the MS. I can't begin to imagine what ur going through but believe u me I know pain.
It follows me around like a shadow. Arthritis in spine, disc probs, bone spurs, bla bla bla. I'd put a bullet in my head if I knew my family wouldn't have to 
clean up the mess. I'm finishing up my God Bud grow. Pix in sig. MB I will stick around a lil while longer


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 9, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> Beautiful setup. You're quite the handyman.
> On a sour note I'm sorry about the MS. I can't begin to imagine what ur going through but believe u me I know pain.
> It follows me around like a shadow. Arthritis in spine, disc probs, bone spurs, bla bla bla. I'd put a bullet in my head if I knew my family wouldn't have to
> clean up the mess. I'm finishing up my God Bud grow. Pix in sig. MB I will stick around a lil while longer


I do my best to be positive with the MS, it's the fatigue that sucks the most. Pain gets old, but I'm glad Cannabis can help you. My thread is littered with politics and medical info.

Here's the Super Skunk #2 pheno. Second clone so SS #2-B.
Daniels

Just for fun I thought I'd add a great guy to testify at the repeal hearing I went to.
[video=youtube;kXWbCcpq9Lk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXWbCcpq9Lk[/video]


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 9, 2011)

*I'm doing two Dark Star x Purple Rain. So an f1 cross. I'm also going to start a couple Dark Stars when they get here too. 
Though not a strain, I'll refer to it as Dark Rain. The Dark Star is Mostly Indica * Purple Kush x Mazar I-Sharif. So should be 100% Indica.
Purple Rain is (Trainwreck-arcata cut x Durban Poison) x (White Widow). I figure it is 70% Sativa 30% Indica.
So I guess, the Dark Rain is 35% Sativa 65% Indica. But we'll see what the combination of these 2 beans are.
I made a journal for Multy Farmers, so if anyone want to join in, pop some beans.
**Multy Farmers for Multy Strains*


* Daniels
*View attachment 1542370View attachment 1542369View attachment 1542368


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 10, 2011)

Ummm Daniels your thread is littered with alot more than what you mentioned. Interesting Dark Rain, has a nice ring to that name, I like it.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 11, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Ummm Daniels your thread is littered with alot more than what you mentioned. Interesting Dark Rain, has a nice ring to that name, I like it.
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


I guess it does touch on horticulture, botany, chemistry, HVAC & wiring.
I've always said it's better "to be a Jack of all Trades and a Master of none."







I up-canned the Tangerine Dream clone from #2 the Indica pheno. I made a 1 gallon air-pot for it. It's maybe the saddest looking of any of my clones, but I trimmed the lowest 2 petioles. I wanted to bury it a bit deeper, but oh well. It'll get some fish emulsion once it's ready.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 11, 2011)

So here's the SS at 12:30/11:30. The #3-A is flowering strong now and done stretching. The #2 would have been fine at 13/11 and I'll try it's clone alone at that schedule.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 13, 2011)

I saw this clip this morning on CNN and wanted to share where our tax dollars get spent. I guess she might have a Barbie that wants to be a sacrificial virgin for the other terrorists.
[video=youtube;_mMmaHm7ys4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mMmaHm7ys4[/video]

I'm gonna start drowning my 'Downs' Skunk today. Have a great day all.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Apr 13, 2011)

About damn time, lol


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 13, 2011)

gumball said:


> About damn time, lol


That we crack down on those dangerous toddlers? Oh, you mean my 'tard'.


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 13, 2011)

So first up this, then an update on the Garden.
My Gov. did the right thing today.

*Gov. Schweitzer vetoes repeal of Montana's medical marijuana law *

Gov. Schweitzer vetoes repeal of Montana's medical marijuana law  Associated Press  The Billings Gazette | Posted: Wednesday, April 13, 2011 12:09 pm 
HELENA - Gov. Brian Schweitzer vetoed a bill Wednesday that would have repealed Montana's voter-approved medical marijuana law, saying it would have gone against the will of the people.
That left House and Senate conferees one last gasp at coming up with a compromise proposal to tighten regulation of the booming industry with eight working days left in the session.
Of the 15 states and the District of Columbia that have medical marijuana laws, almost all have struggled with how to adequately regulate a drug that the federal government deems dangerous and addictive but said it would not prosecute as long as users follow state law.
But the Montana Legislature took the unusual step last week of passing a bill sponsored by House Speaker Mike Milburn, R-Cascade, to completely overturn the 2004 ballot initiative that was approved by Montana voters.
Milburn and other Republican legislative leaders say the drug cannot be regulated safely because the drug attracts criminal gangs and addicts the state's youth.
Schweitzer announced his veto of the repeal bill on the Capitol steps along with 16 others he called "frivolous, unconstitutional or in direct contradiction to the expressed will of the people of Montana."
Schweitzer said he agreed the medical marijuana law was written broadly with unanticipated results, but that had to be balanced with the medical needs of Montanans.
"I believe the proper resolution of this unanticipated outcome is not outright repeal, but amendment to serve the original intent," he said.
Many Democrats and a few Republicans have said the marijuana industry needs to be regulated, not done away with, and that there is a legitimate need for people to have access to the drug.
Leaders from both parties say something needs to be done to rein in the state's sprawling medical marijuana industry that now has over 28,000 legal marijuana users.
A measure to overhaul the medical marijuana industry by ratcheting up restrictions on the drug was sent to a committee of senators and republicans Wednesday to determine the final version of the bill.
It may be this Legislature's last chance of acting on the issue with the end of the session drawing near.
Senate Bill 423, carried by Senate Majority Leader Jeff Essmann, R-Billings, had a tumultuous passage through the Legislature. The last minute regulation bill was amended and rewritten several times and in the end, the Senate and House passed two entirely different versions of the proposal.
Essmann said the governor's veto of repeal would increase the pressure for lawmakers to compromise and pass an overhaul.
"We need to come to a resolution on this issue." he said.
The committee of lawmakers from both chambers will meet over the next few days to try and hash out the differences between the measures.


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 13, 2011)

I started drowning the last of the original four Super Skunks #1. It got too much light on a stretch early, then some nutes out of whack. Oh well. It was ready and I need the real estate.
It should be drinking a bit more over the next few days as it starts the cure. Before and after pics.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 13, 2011)

Here's my Tangerine Dream from today. They got 1/4 tsp. Jack's & 1/4 tsp. Morbloom/quart each.
#2 has some spots on those lower leaves. Maybe it needs a bit of Epsom tea in a watering. Any comments welcome.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been trying to keep up with the repeal and I seen that he vetoed it last night, that is awesome. He seemed to be reasonable about it. You cant just stop an initiative because it is poorly regulated. We all know how many government initiatives would need to be thrown out if that was the case. 

The garden looks great, almost time to kill the tard!!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 14, 2011)

*You can recognize a pioneer by the arrows in his back. - Beverly Rubik*

*Power is not alluring to pure minds. Thomas Jefferson
*
*If everybody is thinking alike, then somebody isnt thinking. - Gen. George Patton*
*
Liberty means responsibility. That is why most men dread it. - George Bernard Shaw*
*
Which government is the best? That which teaches us to govern ourselves. Goethe*
*
It is the first responsibility of every citizen to question authority.- Benjamin Franklin
*
*I hold it to be the inalienable right of anybody to go to hell in his own way. - Robert Frost*
*
We learn from history that we do not learn from history. - Georg Wilhelm Hegel*
*
Those who are too smart to engage in politics are punished by being governed by those who are dumber - Plato*
*
Liberal  a power worshipper without power. - George Orwell*
*
The more corrupt the state, the more numerous the laws. - Cornelius Tacitus*
*
Liberals want the government to be your Mommy. Conservatives want government to be your Daddy. Libertarians want it to treat you like an adult. - Andre Marrou*
*
There is no worse tyranny than to force a man to pay for what he does not want merely because you think it would be good for him. - Robert Heinlein*
*
The Christian Right is neither. ~Author Unknown
*
*Being ignorant is not so much a shame as being unwilling to learn. - Benjamin Franklin*
*
The opposite of bravery is not cowardice but conformity. - Robert Anthony*

*Some great quotes I saw.
*


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 15, 2011)

Daniels I really want to know how the Down Skunk smokes.....I would not be too surprised if its some good smoke that knocks you on your ass. TD looking nice!


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 15, 2011)

I had to add this from a site I love. I am truly sad and embarrassed from this. Just know most of us are sane.

http://montanafesto.wordpress.com/2011/04/15/highlights-from-lowlifes-montanas-62nd-legislature/#comments
*Highlights From Lowlifes: Montanas 62nd Legislature*


*This legislative session it seems Montana is ALWAYS in the news. Weve made The Colbert Report, Anderson Cooper 360&#8243;, Huffington Post, New York Times, CNN, and according to Speaker Milburn, he was interviewed by the Swedish World Federation Against Drugs on a radio show. We have yet to confirm this interviews existence with anyone other than Speaker Milburn, but he assures us that it exists, and naturally, we believe him. After all, he is the one who informed us that Montana is now known as a source country, just like Columbia because of our massive marijuana exports. Although the session isnt quite over, as leadership needed a vacation, here are a few highlights from Montanas 62nd Legislative session.*

*&#8206;Im going to ask that we take a minute here and reflect upon our own hypocrisy. Rep. Rob Cook R-Conrad. INDEED.*
*If Jesus Christ himself were here today he would be an opponent of this bill, Harris Himes speaking against a bill to abolish the death penalty. Yes, Rev. Himes, if you were in the chair, he may indeed approve.*
*Its poison, a kind of poison, its kind of like taking arsenic with Valium in it  it will make you feel good until it kills you. Thats the truth. Rep. David Howard (R-Park City) speaking about medical marijuana. And we all know marijuana kills. how many people annually? Thats right Rep. Howard, ZERO.*
*It is God himself who said homosexuality is an abomination and he has various punishments for it.. they will surely be put to death. Rev. Harris Hines in testimony supporting discrimination of gays. Again, that death thing.*
*The most important reason to repealing medical marijuana is that marijuana and its usage is offensive to God Rev. Harris Himes. Himes may want to check out Genesis 1:29*
*He (Dr. Carlton Turner) told us hed take almost any of the other drugs- crank, heroin, methamphetamines under clinical conditions- but he wouldnt take marijuana. Every time theyd done a human test on it, it scared him half to death. Rep David Howard admits FEAR motivates him to lie?*
*Ill never have my brother back, we need to save others peoples brothers. Rep James Knox, fighting tears as he pimped his brother for marijuana repeal while inadvertently advocating nanny state government.*
*My birth mom told me had abortion been legal, I wouldnt have been calling her. Rep James Knox testifying on house floor on an abortion bill, making a great case for post natal abortion.*
*Open Cow, Open Woman, Rep Regier compares women to cows. This one defies all explanation.*
*Theres new ways to kill you know, in prisons, they take little pieces of paper. They take their blood, their saliva and do blow darts on the guards, there are new and unique ways to kill. Rep Janna Taylor. Im not sure what Taylor is getting at here.*
*I also voted no on this bill, the body should know that the people who run ponzi schemes, they dont have any money of their own. I couldnt imagine standing in front of my constituents in Park City, where none of them make more than $35,000/yr to say were gonna come up with a scheme to get back up to 25,000 of what people have lost investing. Rep. Dave Howard who thinks his constituency is poor.*
*Two wrongs dont make a right- Sen. Verdell Jackson referring to victims of rape and incest. While Im not a fan of abortion, I wonder if Sen. Jackson would feel differently if he had been raped.*
*&#8206;The only way Id be supportive of that (Dept. of Ag regulating medical marijuana) is if they treated marijuana as a noxious weed. Sen. John Brenden (R-Scobey). I grew up in this senate district and I can tell you, nobody up there gives a damn about medical marijuana. Brenden is a bit noxious himself.*
*Across the street from the church was a bevy of good-looking young ladies going in and out of this placethey were growing marijuana across the street. I didnt know such good-looking women were interested in horticultural prospects Rev. Harris Himes. Where do we find these guys? Himes is made for mockery!*
*I got a medical marijuana business who moved in next door to me and its been craziness ever since. You see em them behind their shop, behind the commercial building, they got their arms outstretched, theyre trying to fly. I find people sleeping in my vehicles in front of my business. A month and a half ago they buried a van. Austin Kaufman, Billings.*
*Rep Ken Peterson: If women would make better choices they wouldnt get cervical and breast cancer. So defund family planning already.*
*If you act gay in public, Rep Ken Peterson wants your felon ass in jail for a decade. Ten years in prison will teach you how to be straight, right?*
*Steve Zabawa in SB 423 hearing: Marijuana is illegal! The state of Montana is gonna get arrested! Zabawa is no stranger to illegal activity, he does sell cars for a living. He also hires most of his employees from the Alpha House, a halfway house for men returning to society after being imprisoned for major crimes. Several of his current sales and management staff are felons, actually. A couple of them defrauded the federal government by filing false FEMA claims after Hurricane Katrina. After serving time, Zabawa hired them back!*
*Sen. Ed Walker saying, I dont believe it can be reformed. It needs to be repealed. There are times the voters get it wrong, and that is what happened in 2004. I wonder if we may have also got it wrong in 201o when you were elected, Ed. Just sayin.*
*Montana is now considered a source country, same as Columbia.- Speaker Mike Milburn (R-Cascade) I wonder why anyone would bury a van filled with marijuana if that is the case. So many questions.*
*Sometimes the most compassionate answer you can give is no you dont need this, Senator Rowlie Hutton (R-Havre) said. When you love someone you are willing to do an intervention. I love this state, and its time we do an intervention, concluded Hutton, who wants to take away medicine from the ill. Compassionate indeed.*
*The people who use medical marijuana for legitimate uses, theyve been had. I think they probably feel like the dog who gets in the car and as theyre driving they realize they are going to the vet instead of the park. They got in with the wrong crowd, testified Sen. Edward Walker (R-Billings). The wrong crowd, Sen. Walker, spends time with you and your buddies at that creepy temple under the rims.*
*Tough DUI laws are destroying a way of life that has been in Montana for years and years, said Rep. Hale. But medical cannabis is WAY too dangerous.*
*Homosexuals cant go out into the heterosexual community and try to recruit people, or try to enlist them in homosexual acts, Peterson says. He provides an example: Here, young man, your hormones are raging. Lets go in this bedroom, and well engage in some homosexual acts. Youll find you like it. Peterson hasnt actually seen this happen, he says, because I dont associate with that group of people at all Ive associated with mainstream people all my life. Again, those mainstream people hang out at the LDS temple in west Billings.*
*And then we have this beauty. You be the judge.*
_*Special thanks to Hiedi Handford of Montana Connect Magazine for editing and uploading the 300+ testimony videos. Other legislative testimony can be viewed on her YouTube channel here. 
*_


----------



## gumball (Apr 16, 2011)

hey daniels, have you heard, you've been had, along with 30,000 other montanans. WOW bro, and these folks were voted in. Their other brother must be a computer hacker...


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 16, 2011)

AMERICANS FOR SAFE ACCESS & MONTANA NORML
MEDICAL CANNABIS
COMMUNITY MEETING
SATURDAY, APRIL 23
Governor Schweitzer has vetoed HB161, the medical cannabis repeal bill, but our work is far from over.
SB423 is a repeal bill in sheeps clothing, and we need to act fast to ensure that this bill is not made into law.
Rather than infringing upon the rights of patients though the passage of SB423, our community must urge the Governor to veto SB423, and champion patient rights by ensuring
the legislature that he will create fair and reasonable regulations through administrative channels.
Join us to protest the passage of SB423 to ensure patient rights are upheld!
Who: Montana Medical Cannabis Community
What: Rally Against SB423
When: Saturday, April 23, 2011 starting at 12p
Where: Outside the Governors Office near the north steps.
1301 East 6th Ave., Helena, Montana 59601
Questions, Comments, Concerns? [email protected] or call 240 393 5504


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 16, 2011)

So Today I went to a protest of a Mercedes Benz dealership owned by Steve Zabawa. He is a Rep. for repeal. He is a Mormon who want to make us follow his Morality. We were there for 3 hrs. and had many Honks. I ended up on the local news. Maybe next time an interview.
Daniels


Here is Brother Zabawa
[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/MTConnectMagazine#p/search/0/PMCRpNfZGIk[/video]


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 17, 2011)

Fuck YEAH DANIELS!!!!!!I admire your fight for what you believe in......Good Shit Bro!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 17, 2011)

I better add my Dark Rain an f1 cross of Dark Star and Purple Rain to this thread. They will end up showing up in a chamber to be decided later. I also started 2 Dark Star seeds so they should sprout soon.
Daniels 
View attachment 1555515View attachment 1555514View attachment 1555513


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 19, 2011)

Here's SS #1 still drowning. Trich's are cloudy. You can see how it's using the N from the leaves. 
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 19, 2011)

Here's the Royal Kush. As soon as SS #1 is done I'll drown it next.

SS #4-A is shaping up just like her mom. 

SS #2-A likes the 12:30/11:30 and SS #3-B is coming around.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 19, 2011)

Send in your message. They need to hear your voices.
I got this e-mail today.

Daniels
From: [email protected] <[email protected]>
Subject: News/Update from PATIENTS & FAMILIES UNITED
To: 
Date: Tuesday, April 19, 2011, 5:15 PM

 

_[Because we continually update our e-mailing list, this may be your first edition of our periodic news/update about medical marijuana and pain-treatment issues in Montana. By _Tom Daubert_, founder/director/lobbyist for _Patients & Families United_.]_




· *ALERT:* Key House & Senate Votes Expected Tomorrow 
· *Urge House & Senate NO Votes on SB 423 Conference Committee Report* 
· Next Steps 


*Key House & Senate Votes Expected Tomorrow, 4/20* 

In an irony as laden with sadness as SB 423 is with arbitrary and deliberately unworkable and punishing provisions, tomorrow, April 20, will likely be the day on which both the House and Senate vote on a free conference committee report that legislators completed just moments ago. 

The SB 423 conference committee report puts the finishing touches on a bill we call *repeal in disguise*  and that others have called *the black market bill*  a bill literally intended to get as close to repeal as possible. Well, mission accomplished. 

SB 423 would stick Montana with the very worst medical marijuana law in the country. It is filled with arbitrary and extreme requirements intended to make it virtually impossible for patients with chronic pain to become legal  and to make it extremely unlikely that any approved patient will have reasonably reliable and consistent access to medical-grade cannabis. Any physician making more than 15 recommendations within a year gets investigated, and pays for all the investigations. Chronic pain patients need two different physicians to do a complete exam unless they have proof of the etiology of their pain. Probationers are banned from eligibility, no matter how dire their medical need for cannabis. Federal medical privacy rights go out the window as local law enforcement is notified of every patients status. No one can grow for more than three patients, and people cant grow cooperatively or efficiently at shared locations. You grow either for infused (non-smokeable) products only, or for bud  not both. All growing and production must be free. You can never possess more than four mature, flowering plants and up to 12 seedlings (no taller than 12 inches, after which they magically become mature and flowering), nor more than one ounce of cannabis. Labs for quality control are essentially banned. 

*SB 423 is literally designed to fail patients  not to work as voters intended. * 

(By the time floor votes on the conference committee report are held, a copy of the new bill _should_ be available via the Legislatures webpage. The conference committee adopted more than 160 amendments over the last several days.) 


*Urge House & Senate Members to Vote NO on SB 423*  

A recent poll by Mason-Dixon found that 87% of Montana voters want either *no change or regulatory reform* of the medical marijuana law. Montana voters *DONT* want repeal in disguise. 

And, while most agree that the law needs to be fixed, legislators SHOULD NOT accept SB 423s punishing provisions simply because legislative leaders have not allowed alternatives to survive.  

Please take a moment to send your own email to all members of both the House and Senate. You can copy and paste your personal message, which will be delivered to all 150 legislators, here: 

http://www.montanadrugpolicy.org/alert/40 


*Next Steps* 

If the conference committee report passes both the House and Senate, the bill will then go to the Governor for consideration. If his office formally receives it while the Legislature is still in session, one of his options will be to issue an amendatory veto, in which he could propose changes to SB 423 in a take it or leave it move. But if the Legislature has shut down by the time the bill gets to the Governors office, then his only choices would be to veto or accept the bill (with or without his actual signature). 

*Its not too early to urge the Governor to Veto SB 423 unless he is willing and able to transform it into regulation that will actually work for legitimate patients.* 

Heres a site from which you can easily send your message to Governor Schweitzer: 

http://www.montanadrugpolicy.org/alert/39 



_[Founded in early 2007, _Patients & Families United_ works to support Montanas medical marijuana patients, regardless of their medical condition, and pain patients, whether they use medical marijuana or not. If you *dont* want to be on the mailing list for these periodic updates, please email to tell us at __[email protected]__. Visit our website for background and information of use: __www.mtpfu.org_. _We welcome feedback of any kind, including stiff, honest criticism, but we reserve the right to remove from our mailing lists anyone who makes a habitual practice of sending threatening or irrational flames.__]_ 

*© 2011*_ by_*Patients & Families United*​ 
*Patients & Families United*
PO Box 1471
Helena, MT 59624​www.mtpfu.org


----------



## gumball (Apr 20, 2011)

Garden looks good D! That retard just refuses to die, such vigor!!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 20, 2011)

Here was one of my letters to them last night..

When you go to vote on the horrible bill I would like each of you to read these quotes.


Birds sing after a storm; why shouldn't people feel as free to delight in whatever sunlight remains to them? Rose Kennedy
As a MS patient I only have so many days to delight in Rose Kennedy's said sunlight. To vote for this bill will make me suffer. 



Every human being is the author of his own health or disease. 
Buddha
You are taking away my rights to be my own author through my Multiple Sclerosis.

Three things cannot be long hidden: the sun, the moon, and the truth. 
Buddha
The Voting Public is seeing the truth. The lies told this session as fact about Cannabis will have the sun shown on them When re-election comes up these preposterous claims will revisit you.
I say once again. Look at the Grey bill.


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 420 Daniels, I wish u the very best! 

I cant wait to hear the smoke report on the DOWN SS. I bet she fucks u up!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey daniels , just had a little skim through, looks like you're up to all sorts as usual  happy 420 and keep up the good work !


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm gonna start a 4/20 seed later today in celebration of the Stoner New Year. It's soaking now. Bubble Cheese x Purple Rain
Daniels


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 20, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> I'm gonna start a 4/20 seed later today in celebration of the Stoner New Year. It's soaking now. Bubble Cheese x Purple Rain
> Daniels


Sounds most interesting , there must be some significance to germinating on 4/20 lol. i cant wait til i can breed plants, i brought back a blueberry haze seed from amsterdam that im looking forward to crossing with lsd if its a male  hopefully it will be female and i can mother it , that was some fantastic weed


----------



## gumball (Apr 20, 2011)

Thats awesome daniels, you need another seed, you dont have enough plants


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 20, 2011)

gumball said:


> Thats awesome Daniels, you need another seed, you don't have enough plants


Sshh, it's never enough. I'm actually gonna order a pack of something later.

So I saw this quote today and wanted to share it.

[FONT=&quot]In the End, we will remember not the words of our enemies, but the silence of our friends.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
Martin Luther King, Jr.[/FONT]


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 21, 2011)

Today I up-canned my Diesel Cross mother into a 4 gal. DIY Air Pot. I took 2 clones, and did some Lst'n and super-cropping. I will move it to the FrigiDare in a couple weeks.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks good bro. How many moms you have now, just the diesel X?


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 21, 2011)

gumball said:


> Looks good bro. How many moms you have now, just the diesel X?


I still have the RK Mum, but someday fairly soon it will get clones taken then flowered.


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 21, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> So I saw this quote today and wanted to share it.
> 
> [FONT=&quot]In the End, we will remember not the words of our enemies, but the silence of our friends.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
> Martin Luther King, Jr.[/FONT]


My friends, my point was I refuse to go silently into the night on this.

Three things cannot be long hidden: the sun, the moon, and the truth. 
Buddha

 Patients, Friends and Activists 

Obamas administration has taken its gloves off. After giving the medical cannabis community a false sense of security, Obamas administration continues to ignore state laws, intimidate state officials, and raid medical cannabis patients and facilities. 

This month, ASA launched our new national campaign, and we are sending a clear message to President Obama from the medical cannabis community: We are sick and tired. We are suffering from chronic and debilitating conditions, and we are weary of false promises that do nothing to protect our rights as patients. 

ASAs Sick and Tired Campaign involves approaching the federal government from several angles, and we need your help to reach every corner of Obamas administration. 

Today, ASA released the Obama Report Card. This details federal interference in medical cannabis laws under the Obama administration, and Obama fails. Even though he promised to not use federal resources to interfere with states medical cannabis laws, Obamas administration has continued raiding legal patients and facilities. Additionally, the administration has launched new tactics and constructed new roadblocks for patients, including issues related to patient privacy, access, banking, taxation, and threats of filing suite against state employees who participate in upholding state law.
Join us in calling on Obama to keep his promise. Sign ASA's petition urging Obama to end federal interference in existing medical cannabis programs, and legitimize medical cannabis for the sick and dying across the country.

But were not stopping there. ASA is hosting a National Day of Action on May 2, centered on Dale Schafer and Mollie Frys surrender date in Sacramento, CA. Mollie and Dale are legal patients and were arrested and convicted without a defense under President Bush. They appealed their sentence, which was vigorously fought by the Obama administration in the Ninth Circuit. Mollie and Dale's sentences were upheld in November. Additionally, a clemency petition was filed this week in an effort to shorten Mollie's sentence. Please mark your calendar to join ASA on May 2 and keep an eye out for Information about a rally near you.

ASAs Sick and Tired Campaign will bring new accountability to Obamas administration. Please help ASA hold Obama to his word and protect patients across the nation.

We are sick and tired, but we wont give up until theres safe access.

Sincerely,
Steph Sherer


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 21, 2011)

So the Hippie Gardener decided to try to get a job. She applied at a local nursery and got hired on till June. Her second day she comes home with this.









Four trays of 300 seedlings. They start way more than what they need in case they lose X%. They had a great start so extras go to the compost heap.
So we have over 1,100 starts.




Blue Daddy Petunia, Ultra White Petunia, Delta Fire Pansy, & Super Parfait Strawberry Dianthus. See they have cool names too.





Wish you guys were near. I have a few dozen extra. I called a few buddies.
Daniels


----------



## wod420 (Apr 21, 2011)

yah. i work at a feed store and if only i could keep all the free tomato plants i get to take home :*( .... I don't have the Room!!!! And what would i do with 100+ tomato's!


----------



## gumball (Apr 22, 2011)

I would love some, but I dont think many would make it through the mail  plus I have a lot of plants I have a tough enough time keeping up with. Tell the HG to have a good time. Maybe it will bring some cheap soil or something you could use for your medicine!


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 22, 2011)

gumball said:


> I would love some, but I dont think many would make it through the mail  plus I have a lot of plants I have a tough enough time keeping up with. Tell the HG to have a good time. Maybe it will bring some cheap soil or something you could use for your medicine!


Just come on over and pick some up. lol

So the SS I have drowning will be ready to harvest tomorrow. I have to deal with a couple hundred starts, then go to my Master Gardener class today.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 22, 2011)

I got about 160 done today.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 23, 2011)

I harvested SS #1 my 'downs syndrome' skunk. She looked ugly by the end. The pics I took didn't end up real good. Oh, well she should smoke good.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 23, 2011)

Since that super skunk is harvested I moved Tangerine Dream #2 the indica pheno into the tent. Pics of her later, still have to crop them.
I put the Royal Kush up front. She'll be harvested in a couple days. Then I can fit TD #1 in here.
That #4-A is starting to fill out. She has at least two weeks to go.
SS #3-A is doing good. I tried pollinating her, but don't see any signs of seeds.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 23, 2011)

My TD #2, the indica pheno got moved to the tent and fed 1/4 tsp. Jack's & 1/2 tsp. Epsom tea/quart. She should start to show flowering soon.
Daniels


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 24, 2011)

right on dan lookin good. that was one crazy looking top cola from the downs plant.


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 24, 2011)

Here's my SS #2-A & #3-B. They are doing good.
The #2 clone SS #2-B got her first dose of Jacks today.
Daniels





​


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 24, 2011)

*I might as well add both TD to this journal.
TD #1 looks better, but not great. The TD #2 is happy in the tent.
Daniels






*


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 25, 2011)

td#2 is looking nice. very wide plant. what do you expect or hope foe her to yield?


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 26, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> td#2 is looking nice. very wide plant. what do you expect or hope foe her to yield?


I'm like Lumi, I don't guess much. I've been wrong - or + a few times. I hope for an oz. or even 2 would be great.

A Senator mentioned a letter I wrote him on the vote for SB 423, which I call the Black Market Bill. I'll have a video of it at a later date. Black Bill goes to the Gov. soon.

I harvested the Royal Kush today so pics later. I'm moving TD #1 from the FrigiDare to the tent later. Thinking I'll give her 1/2 tsp. Epsom tea /2 quarts. 
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 26, 2011)

Here's some pics of the Royal Kush. She looked ugly by the end. Never got that swelling at the end.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Apr 27, 2011)

she will still smoke well I bet, nice buds too.


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 27, 2011)

I think me and Gumball are waiting eagerly to hear the Down Skunk smoke report!!! I hope it fucks you up real good!!!! Have you sampled it yet? Your Royal Kush may have not got swollen but looks dank as fuck bro, good work!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 27, 2011)

It should be ready to trim soon, I haven't sampled yet. I'm smoking on the other SS now, so I'm hoping it is near as good. I love the other RK I've grown, so I'm stoked to have some of it again. I'm going to make signs for the rally/protest on Sat. soon. I think one will be 'SB 423 The Black Market Bill'. 
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Apr 28, 2011)

My wife loves when I mix her some of all my strains and let her toke 'em. She says the mix of couch lock and energy are great!!! The royal kush goes really well with the super skunk


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 28, 2011)

AMERICANS FOR SAFE ACCESS ~ MONTANA
RALLY FOR PATIENT RIGHTS
URGE THE GOVERNOR TO VETO SB423
www.AmericansForSafeAccess.org
Our community is still under attack, even though Governor Schweitzer
vetoed HB161, the medical cannabis repeal bill. SB423 is a repeal bill in
regulatory clothing. Governor Schweitzer may be supportive of the medical
cannabis community, but we must urge him to veto SB423, a bad, harmful
bill. Our community depends on Governor Schweitzer to champion patient
rights by establishing fair and reasonable regulations through administrative
channels.
Help show the Governor that we support his veto of SB423. Join local patients,
caregivers, industry partners and concerned community members for
a rally to ensure patient rights are upheld!

Who: Montana Medical Cannabis Community
What: Rally Against SB423
When: Saturday, April 30, 2011 starting at Noon
Where: North Steps of the Capitol, near 1301 East 6th Ave., Helena 59601
Questions, Comments, Concerns?
Email [email protected] or call 240 393 5504.


I'm going on Sat. with the HG & my sis.
Daniels


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 29, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> AMERICANS FOR SAFE ACCESS ~ MONTANA
> RALLY FOR PATIENT RIGHTS
> URGE THE GOVERNOR TO VETO SB423
> www.AmericansForSafeAccess.org
> ...


Be safe and I hope the SB423 bill gets veto'd


----------



## gumball (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't think the mt govner will let it fly since MMJ was voted in by the people.


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 29, 2011)

gumball said:


> I don't think the mt Governor will let it fly since MMJ was voted in by the people.


I hoped so too but I saw this.

HELENA -- Gov. Brian Schweitzer said Friday he will hold his nose and let the medical marijuana law passed by the 2011 Legislature take law without his signature.
At a press conference late Friday afternoon, he was critical of Senate Bill 423, which the Legislature approved on its last day Thursday.
"Can I veto this bill and allow the Wild West to go on for two more years?" he said of the current medical marijuana situation.
So instead, he said, "I will hold my nose and allow this to become law."
Schweitzer said he would be surprised if the issue isn't on the ballot again. He said repeal advocates may make another attempt to qualify an initiative, while medical marijuana advocates may try get their own initiative on the ballot.


----------



## gumball (Apr 30, 2011)

Montana may become the land of crickets...


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 30, 2011)

gumball said:


> Montana may become the land of crickets...


The battle is far from over. Now we need 75,000 signatures.
Here was an e-mail I got today.
Daniels
from
[FONT='trebuchet ms', sans-serif]www.cannabiscaregiversofmontana.com[/FONT]
ok, so one way or another, it looks like this turkey, SB 423, is going to pass. if we do nothing, it will take effect july 1st. obviously, unacceptable. 

read SB423
http://data.opi.mt.gov/bills/2011/billhtml/SB0423.htm


right now we are preparing to do a *referendum *(click link for description). this means that we will need to gather at least 75,000 signatures. if we are successful, this will stop the bill from becoming law and SB423 will be placed on the ballot in 2012 for the voters to decide. this is an official, legal solution to SB423, so of course there are rules. *we aren't allowed to start gathering the signatures yet*. and we may have little or no time to get the signatures once we start. we need to prepare NOW so that we can hit the ground running. 


*TODAY*
* get you and everyone you know registered to vote. YOU CAN'T SIGN THE REFERENDUM UNLESS YOU'RE REGISTERED TO VOTE. go to the secretary of state's web site to see if you're registered/get registered.
http://sos.mt.gov/Elections/Vote/index.asp


* we are compiling lists of people's contact info who want to sign the referendum when the time comes. this way we can call/email EVERYONE and get this done as quickly as possible. again, we may have very little time to do this once we are allowed to start. obviously, if you are receiving this email, you will be contacted. send us people you know. they can email me [email protected]


* we need volunteers to gather signatures. let me know if you want to help.


this process is our last, best hope. we have to do this right or we're all screwed. the good news? success doesn't depend on making some dimwitted legislator listen to us. this is truly the will of the people in action. this us helping ourselves.


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 30, 2011)

I'll get to some updates soon. Gotta go thru some pics. As I do here's Cash with his signs. I wanted to put string so each was on his sides.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 30, 2011)

The SS are doing good. They have been getting 1/2 tsp. Jacks/2 quarts.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (May 3, 2011)

Here they are today. TD #1 sativa pheno got 1/4 tsp. Jacks Bloom Booster & 1/2 tsp. Epsom Tea/1 quart. She's looking better but not as deep of a green as TD #2 indica pheno.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (May 7, 2011)

So the industry formed a Association and is going to hire a lawyer. They have 40,000 of the 50,000 retainer he needs.
If anyone can donate for this, it would help. Even $5-$10 helps. We need to win so your state has a precedent to argue, plus it sends a message to your legislators to be fair.
Daniels






http://www.mtcia.org/






*Montana Cannabis Industry Association Launches Unified Defense Against SB 423*

_ On May 5, 2011, _ 




*YOUR HELP IS NEEDED, TODAY!*

Weve got a short time frame to do it, but we must stop SB 423 from being implemented and destroying access to medical cannabis in Montana. The Montana Cannabis Industry Association (MCIA) will secure the services of attorney Jim Goetz of Bozeman who has experience with cannabis cases and experience winning a constitutional case in the United States Supreme Court. Hes a big gun. When Montanans see his name, theyll know we are serious and we are hiring the best. MCIA talked to more than a dozen lawyers and Goetz was the name, over and over. Even attorneys who wanted the job themselves said Goetz was the man.
Hiring the best comes with a price. We must raise $50,000 by Friday morning. Thats what it takes for the best and that is the timeframe were working with. We can do this.
On behalf of caregivers and patients statewide, Goetz will deploy legal actions intended to first delay the new laws implementation, and then strike it down in its entirety. The initial delay action will buy us time to collect signatures for the referendum to keep the law from being implemented. But we need your financial help immediately to make this happen.
Theres no time for hand wringing. A $250 contribution towards securing Goetzs services also provides membership to the MCIA. But please give more if you can. The clock is ticking.
IT IS CRITICAL THAT WE WORK TOGETHER. PLEASE DISCOURAGE OTHERS FROM FILING LAWSUITS INDEPENDENTLY. THE FIRST CASE TO FILE BECOMES THE LEAD PLAINTIFF AND THE WRONG CASE WILL DESTROY OUR CHANCES OF SUCCESS. PLEASE CONTACT US BEFORE FILING ANY LAWSUITS.
The attorney. The venue. The plaintiffs. Every detail contributes to our success or failure. Its critical that we consolidate our efforts into this case. We have strategy. We need an attorney that Montana judges know and respect so the court system understands that we are a group of professionals.
And that were not going away.
You recognize the need to invest in this effort to protect patients and the caregivers that serve them. There is no time to waste. Contact us immediately with your pledge and send checks to:
Montana Cannabis Industry Association PO Box 1556
Missoula, MT 59806


----------



## Danielsgb (May 7, 2011)

The clone from the Tangerine Dream Indica pheno TD #2-A is doing good.
Daniels


----------



## SensiStan (May 8, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> The clone from the Tangerine Dream Indica pheno TD #2-A is doing good.
> Daniels
> 
> 
> ...


Looking lovely as always daniels! that tangerine dream sounds like a nice smoke the problem is there are too many cup winning strains for me to grow  , hoping my first clones come out as well as yours have


----------



## Danielsgb (May 10, 2011)

SensiStan said:


> Looking lovely as always Daniels! that tangerine dream sounds like a nice smoke the problem is there are too many cup winning strains for me to grow  , hoping my first clones come out as well as yours have


I hope it is so far not too impressed. I'm skeptical about those cups just because promos and give a ways get them votes. Hoping for the best though. I'll do an update on the TD later when I go through the pics from this morning.

Here the Dark Rain are from this morning. They liked the up-canning. #2 is ready for a rain soon, so both will get it later today or tomorrow.
The Dark Star is looking better. Color is less pale. Just some more fish poop for her/him next. Kinda hoping for a male to back cross to the DR. 
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (May 10, 2011)

I didn't mention it but I found some spider mites about a week ago.




Being so far along I can't use much. There goes using Floramite & the Sulfur Burner. I've used Neem Oil and Dr. Doom Knock Out. It did burn some leaves. I just need to keep it at bay until I harvest them. They have been getting the Jacks Bloom Booster for the last couple weeks.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (May 10, 2011)

These 2 got some spider mites from the other chamber so everything in the tent has been getting Neem Oil misting.
Here's the SS #4-A. It went to 12/12 on 2-24 so she's on her 11th week of flowering. Her mother took a long time and I saw hermie nanners when I harvested her. I sure hope she looks ready in a week or at least two.
SS #3-A is doing OK. She's a few weeks behind #4-A so I'm hoping the S.M.s don't get too bad.
Daniels


----------



## Boonierat (May 10, 2011)

Damn that's a big bitch.


----------



## Danielsgb (May 10, 2011)

The Tangerine Dream both got 1/2 tsp. Jacks Bloom Booster & 1/2 tsp. Epsom tea/3 quarts. #1 didn't like it as much so I'm thinking a couple watering w/ Epsom tea before another nute. I lowered her a bit.
#2 is doing good. Starting to show buds now.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (May 11, 2011)

sucks to hear about the sm, but the garden still looks pretty good. what is the dark rain, dark star crossed with ???


----------



## Danielsgb (May 11, 2011)

gumball said:


> sucks to hear about the sm, but the garden still looks pretty good. what is the dark rain, dark star crossed with ???


Purple Rain.


----------



## gumball (May 11, 2011)

That's what I thought, but there's so many damn strains out there its hard to tell, lol! Thank you


----------



## Danielsgb (May 12, 2011)

Well, I had an interesting appointment with my neurologist today. First I took the Patients Out of Time education for physicians to another of my Physicians.
http://www.medicalcannabis.com/Healthcare-Professionals/continuing-medical-education
My appointment went well. He sees Cannabis is working for me and agreed for no change. I told him I met & was on a panel with Irvin Rosenfeld. He was aware a Federal patient had her card, and confirmed it was the same as my Multiple Sclerosis. He seemed disgusted there has been no research. 
I told him how I had worked for regulation that would work. Then how we were ignored. He didn't know about the 25 patient limit for a doctor. He agreed it seemed good, then a minute later no good. Oncology doctors and cancer sprang to his mind. When I told him it banned lab testing he described it as ignorant. He has never signed a card for a MS patient. He just has problems with lack of studies and regulated dose. When he found out I can't get my tincture tested by a lab, that further proved SB 423 is unworkable to him.

I confirmed there is no prescribed pill for neuro-protection. There is a Parkinson's pill which showed promise but at twice the dosage there was no help. Therefore abnormality. He found out the US govt has the patent for Cannabis as a neuroprotectant in the treatment of neuroprotective disease. Sure seems like that is a Medical Necessity to me. He agreed it is working like a fat layer on the central nervous system.

I also told him about the British scientists who did the autopsies of MS patients who used cannabis long term. Every one had less wasting from the MS than the control. He said he will be calling my general dr. to come up with a plan for mid August. My general didn't sign my current as no appointment could be in time. My general dr. has signed some but I hate to be the 26th under this.
So I dropped of the paperwork for the Patients Out of Time to my general. I hope all three doctors will take the class. I hope my neurologist left work to look up some of the things I told him. I think all patients with their cards should respectfully ask for their doctors to take the class. I won't even write a paragraph about the conversation about not being able to pay $1 to your 'provider'.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (May 14, 2011)

Today I made it 'rain' on the two Dark Rain & the Dark Star. They have been getting Neem Oil misting often so no sm's get on them.
DR #1 has a little fatter leaves than #2. Both are close to topping so I'll pull clones. They each got 1/4 tsp. Jacks/quart after the rain.
Dark Star got 1/8 tsp. Jacks/quart. It got its color back.





Daniels


----------



## gumball (May 15, 2011)

Looks good man, you have this shit down bro  Have a good Sunday!!


----------



## Danielsgb (May 17, 2011)

Tangerine Dream #1 the sativa pheno got a 'rain' today with 2 gallons then 1/4 tsp. Jacks Bloom Booster & 1/4 tsp. Epsom tea/1 quart. It's not as happy as the #2 indica pheno.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (May 17, 2011)

ummmm, you may want to skip a rain, or has she finished stretching? She looks great though, hows the frost so far?


----------



## Danielsgb (May 17, 2011)

gumball said:


> ummmm, you may want to skip a rain, or has she finished stretching? She looks great though, hows the frost so far?


I think she is done stretching. I didn't notice any frostiness yet. I've heard the strain swells at the finish to impress, but we'll see. The indica pheno is frostier.


----------



## Danielsgb (May 20, 2011)

Here's SS #2-B from yesterday. She got a 'rain' and 1/4 tsp. Jacks/quart. I also pulled two clones from her, so SS #2-C & SS #2-D on their way.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (May 20, 2011)

Today for TD #2-A the indica pheno. I made it 'rain' with 2 gallons and finished her with 1/4 tsp. Jacks & 1/2 tsp. Epsom tea/ 5 cups. So getting close to a full dose to run with for awhile.
First pic is before, second is 20 minutes after her fertilizer.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (May 21, 2011)

The Dark Rain got a 'rain' today with 1/4 tsp. Jacks/quart to finish. A very lowest fan leaf was pale on one so I hope I got it back to the N it wants.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (May 22, 2011)

The little baby clones are cute lol  looking nice my friend


----------



## Danielsgb (May 22, 2011)

gumball said:


> The little baby clones are cute lol  looking nice my friend


Thanks, they are cute.

I made it rain on the Dark Star and finished with a lite 1/4 tsp. Jacks/quart.
It's staying with a tight inter-node spacing.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (May 24, 2011)

Please SIGN: End the War on Drugs!



In days we could finally see the beginning of the end of the &#8216;war on drugs&#8217;. This decades long policy has completely failed to curb the plague of drug addiction, while costing countless lives, devastating communities, and funneling trillions of dollars into violent organized crime networks.

Drug policy experts agree that the most sensible policy is to regulate, but politicians are afraid to touch the issue. In days, a UN Commission of global leaders including billionaire Richard Branson, and five current and former heads of State, will break the taboo and publicly call for a move towards decriminalization and regulation of drugs.

This could be a once-in-a-generation tipping-point moment -- if enough of us call for an end to this madness. Politicians say they understand that the war on drugs has failed, but claim the public isn't ready for an alternative. Let's show them that a sane and humane policy is not taboo. Sign the petition on the right-- it will be delivered by the the Commission to the UN Secretary General and global leaders in New York:

https://secure.avaaz.org/en/end_the_war_on_drugs


----------



## gumball (May 24, 2011)

Cool man, done and done


----------



## growmomma (May 25, 2011)

Hey Daniels just read thru your journal, girls are lookin great! Very green and healthy Was wondering if I could pick your brain real quick. Long story short, long time family friend has MS and is in bad shape. She's around 60 I'd say, and has never smoked. This am i sent her some cannaloupe haze (all I had atm). I was wondering if you could recommend a few strains that will hopefully help her. I've read that indicas are best? I noticed that u have TD going, I have some TD beans myself. IDK, I'm just trying to help her as much as I can, Ive told her it may be trial and error to find the strain that will benefit her the most. Thanks


----------



## Danielsgb (May 25, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Hey Daniels just read thru your journal, girls are lookin great! Very green and healthy Was wondering if I could pick your brain real quick. Long story short, long time family friend has MS and is in bad shape. She's around 60 I'd say, and has never smoked. This am i sent her some cannaloupe haze (all I had atm). I was wondering if you could recommend a few strains that will hopefully help her. I've read that indicas are best? I noticed that u have TD going, I have some TD beans myself. IDK, I'm just trying to help her as much as I can, Ive told her it may be trial and error to find the strain that will benefit her the most. Thanks


Sorry to hear she is having a hard time. I agree Indicas are known to be better for MS. As you say it will be trial and I wouldn't say 'error', just a kind soul looking to help. Good for you. 
Have you looked into making a Green Dragon tincture? A friend of mine makes it for his wife and her rheumatoid arthritis. I use it as a sleeping aide/anti-nausea. It converts the cannibinoids into more CBN from the THC. Since she's never smoked it may work better for her. Or any Medible.
*Green Dragon Tincture*

This TD is 70% Sativa, 30% Indica so I'm expecting it to be more of a daytime smoke for me. As you know they can effect people differently too. Then for me after a few oz.'s over a few months I get a strain tolerance.
So I hope that helps a bit. I assume tremors & spasticity are issues so a strong Indica should help.
Daniels


----------



## growmomma (May 26, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> Sorry to hear she is having a hard time. I agree Indicas are known to be better for MS. As you say it will be trial and I wouldn't say 'error', just a kind soul looking to help. Good for you.
> Have you looked into making a Green Dragon tincture? A friend of mine makes it for his wife and her rheumatoid arthritis. I use it as a sleeping aide/anti-nausea. It converts the cannibinoids into more CBN from the THC. Since she's never smoked it may work better for her. Or any Medible.
> *Green Dragon Tincture*
> 
> ...


Thanks Daniels! I think you may be right about the tincture, although Ive never attempted it that may be the best for her. I really feel sorry for her husband (my father's best friend) it kills him to see her like this. Although she's been in bad shape for a while now, she's only become bed ridden recently. So, I'm thinking a sativa during the day might be more beneficial than i thought as I know there's depression accompanying the physical ailments. She didn't try the sample yesterday bc she said she was having a better day than usual. I'm going to attempt the green dragon tincture soon so wish me luck lol. Again thank you for the advice I'll let you know if she gets some much needed relief.


----------



## Danielsgb (May 26, 2011)

So I took SS #4-A down today. She went to 12/12 on 2-24. She had some white hairs still, but I needed the space. The s.m. were kept at bay, but some nanners showed.
I wish it was even more dense, with 1 400w CMH I'm happy.
Daniels


----------



## growmomma (May 26, 2011)

Wow that is one monsterous cola, great job!


----------



## gumball (May 26, 2011)

WOW is right growmomma, thats a QP donky dik And the leaves are still green!!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 26, 2011)

thats awesom daniels! deff looking forward to final weight and possibly some bud porn? eh eh? 

peace


----------



## Danielsgb (May 27, 2011)

Well I had a bit of a set back. We had flooding from hard rain here where it seeped into the basement Tuesday night. So we used a couple Shop Vacs so I dumped many gallons we sucked up. Carpet in sisters bedroom is fucked as is laundry room's. Part of why SS #4 was harvested Wend, tent was flooded . Then Thur I weed whacked but couldn't mow. Lawn needed it bad, so I did it this morning.

I noticed last night my vision from my right eye was off. I can't really explain. It's like my vision is using the info from the left. Not double vision, horz. or vertical, known MS attacks. I have had a headache for a week or more. Today it was as bad, so Dr.s say three days is time to notify them. So messages were left after breakfast, and 3pm my neurologist's nurse called. 

So it is a flare up, or called relapse. He had me go in for an I.V. of a steroid. Then for the next 2 days. Then a week on a steroid decreasing dose. Avonex, an Interferon shot still Sunday night.

But an Uncle and my Dad are here. My mom has a few friends coming to help. I'll just have to take it easy on helping. It just annoys me to 'half ass' help.
I think it was a combination of the work on cleaning up the water, stress from it getting worse, & stress from it fucking up the tent. 
Then to add to all the insanity of the changes to the MMJ laws here. Wednesday I saw a rumor the whole Billings Clinic won't allow Dr.s to sign any cards. 1 of my 3 has before, but now unsure till I hear from him. The other 2 are fine with it helping me. Those 3 are happy my liver toxicity has never spiked. I need to quit worrying too much, but this will fade.

So never worry, 2 Dark Rain are sexing now 3 night's 12/12. SS #2-A harvested no good pics. I may have to slow down a bit for coming carpeting & new trim. Possibly drywall etc. Just a huge PIA when I have 150 annual & perennials to transplant, 2 Lilacs, 3 Hollyhocks and a Silver-lace Vine.

Daniels


----------



## gumball (May 28, 2011)

Well Brother, I wish I could come and be that supportive friend to help. This sounds horrible, and the I bet the medicines dont help the stress, like they probably work against each other. I hate wanting to help, but no one will let you help at full strength, or they wont let you help at all. I say get real stoned, like you did when you were a teenager and you smoked so much you thought you were straight again  It will get better  Peace bro, take care. OH, nice smiley, its an interim between the wall and fire ones


----------



## bekindbud (May 31, 2011)

I hope all is better for you now. Hang in there and be strong bro. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 24, 2012)

*Give Dr. Paul a $4.20 donation to show your support leading up to April 20th.*


*The $4.20 on 4/20 Movement for Ron Paul


**The 420 Message*

Cool sites about sending a message to politicians who support legalizing Cannabis.
For the price of a Big Mac, it can make a difference.
Daniels


The 420 Message Statistically it is reported that there are 30 million people in the United States that use Marijuana, which is approximately 10% of the population. It is however approx. 36% of the total votes cast in the 2008 Presidential Election. It screams the question, Why is Marijuana still illegal in the USA? 

Because these 30 million people have simply never united to make their voices heard. The 420 Message is a movement started to do just that. It is designed to very simply send a strong message to ALL Politicians that the time has come to actually make a change that matters. This is not about making it legal for a bunch of stoners to get high. It is about building a positive future in the United States and creating new jobs, even new industries. Are you aware that the US has spent 14 Billion Dollars importing Hemp from Canada? That the first car built by Henry Ford had a body made from Hemp (stronger than fiberglass) and that it ran on Hemp Oil (bio-fuel)? That Hemp can be used to make paper & clothing. There are over 100 known positive uses of Marijuana/Hemp beyond the positive medical uses, it is time that this taxpayers money pit be abolished once and for all. 

The war on drugs has failed and there is absolutly no sound reason why Marijuana is listed as a schedule 1 drug. All that needs to happen to make a positive change is to change the schedule rating. And yet here we are in what some believe to be the best Country on Earth with our Courts and Prisons swelling to the bursting point over what is very clearly a victimless crime. Taxpayer Dollars wasted every day over a plant that could actually help us out of our current economic stress. 

How can we help you ask? The 420 Message is a very simple movement, all you need to do is Donate $4.20 to Politicians of YOUR choice on 4-20-2012. Want to Donate more? Do so in 420 increments, $4.20, $42.00, $420.00, etc. If each of the statistically mentioned 30 million Marijuana users donated just $4.20 it would equal $126 Million Dollars. That is a Message that the Politicians will understand. Even better would be to donate $4.20 every week from now till April and even beyond if you are so inclined to do so? Simple actually, you'd only be giving up say a BigMac once a week. 

Get involved, Ask the questions, Make YOUR Donations to Politicians that support Marijuana Legalization. In the current Presidential Election it is very clear that only one candidate supports this, Dr. Ron Paul. But The 420 Message is not trying to promote a single candidate and we believe that this should not be limited to just the Presidential Election. Rather it should extend to ALL elected Government Officials, National, State and even County. 

It is clearly time for a change and as one of the largest minorities in this great country, it is time for us to send the message. Make your voices heard, tell every one you know about the 420 Message, spread the word, make the donation, tell the Politicians how YOU feel !!! 

*It does not take a majority to prevail... but rather an irate, tireless minority, keen on setting brushfires of freedom in the minds of men.
Samuel Adams*

[video=youtube;xEEy1gLjWOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=xEEy1gLjWOo[/video]
[video=youtube;R-wTcdey6C8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-wTcdey6C8&amp;feature=mfu_in_order&amp;list=UL[/video]


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 27, 2012)

Did anybody donate $4.20 to Ron Paul?


----------



## gumball (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes, sure did. Gonna do it again in a few days!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 29, 2012)

gumball said:


> Yes, sure did. Gonna do it again in a few days!


I used to donate $20.12, but now I do $4.20, 4 or 5 times.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 29, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/2026937d1327893878-well-here-goes-again-truth-treason.jpg


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 19, 2012)

*Give Dr. Paul a $4.20 donation to show your support leading up to April 20th.*


*The $4.20 on 4/20 Movement for Ron Paul


**The 420 Message*

Cool sites about sending a message to politicians who support legalizing Cannabis.
For the price of a Big Mac, it can make a difference.
Daniels


The 420 Message Statistically it is reported that there are 30 million people in the United States that use Marijuana, which is approximately 10% of the population. It is however approx. 36% of the total votes cast in the 2008 Presidential Election. It screams the question, Why is Marijuana still illegal in the USA? 

Because these 30 million people have simply never united to make their voices heard. The 420 Message is a movement started to do just that. It is designed to very simply send a strong message to ALL Politicians that the time has come to actually make a change that matters. This is not about making it legal for a bunch of stoners to get high. It is about building a positive future in the United States and creating new jobs, even new industries. Are you aware that the US has spent 14 Billion Dollars importing Hemp from Canada? That the first car built by Henry Ford had a body made from Hemp (stronger than fiberglass) and that it ran on Hemp Oil (bio-fuel)? That Hemp can be used to make paper & clothing. There are over 100 known positive uses of Marijuana/Hemp beyond the positive medical uses, it is time that this taxpayers money pit be abolished once and for all. 

The war on drugs has failed and there is absolutly no sound reason why Marijuana is listed as a schedule 1 drug. All that needs to happen to make a positive change is to change the schedule rating. And yet here we are in what some believe to be the best Country on Earth with our Courts and Prisons swelling to the bursting point over what is very clearly a victimless crime. Taxpayer Dollars wasted every day over a plant that could actually help us out of our current economic stress. 

How can we help you ask? The 420 Message is a very simple movement, all you need to do is Donate $4.20 to Politicians of YOUR choice on 4-20-2012. Want to Donate more? Do so in 420 increments, $4.20, $42.00, $420.00, etc. If each of the statistically mentioned 30 million Marijuana users donated just $4.20 it would equal $126 Million Dollars. That is a Message that the Politicians will understand. Even better would be to donate $4.20 every week from now till April and even beyond if you are so inclined to do so? Simple actually, you'd only be giving up say a BigMac once a week. 

Get involved, Ask the questions, Make YOUR Donations to Politicians that support Marijuana Legalization. In the current Presidential Election it is very clear that only one candidate supports this, Dr. Ron Paul. But The 420 Message is not trying to promote a single candidate and we believe that this should not be limited to just the Presidential Election. Rather it should extend to ALL elected Government Officials, National, State and even County. 

It is clearly time for a change and as one of the largest minorities in this great country, it is time for us to send the message. Make your voices heard, tell every one you know about the 420 Message, spread the word, make the donation, tell the Politicians how YOU feel !!! 

*It does not take a majority to prevail... but rather an irate, tireless minority, keen on setting brushfires of freedom in the minds of men.
Samuel Adams*

[video=youtube;xEEy1gLjWOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=xEEy1gLjWOo[/video]
[video=youtube;R-wTcdey6C8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-wTcdey6C8&amp;feature=mfu_in_order&amp;list=UL[/video]


----------

